# En la Gran Logia de España están a la gresca



## el mito de casandra (12 Jul 2019)

Están a la gresca 

Publicación ridícula de un admirador de Óscar
en un blog. Aparte de poner todos los datos
del masón, también puso su fotografía


Ataque al proyecto MESA





*martes, 9 de julio de 2019

Políticos del PSOE colaboran con la extrema derecha para tomar el control de la Gran Logia de España *

Como masones regulares es nuestro sagrado deber desenmascara al hipócrita, abatir al ambicioso y enseñar al ignorante. Con esta triple finalidad nace “La Verdad Masónica”.


*Políticos y ex-políticos del PSOE colaboran estrechamente con medios de extrema derecha con el objetivo de asaltar la presidencia de la Gran Logia de España* a fin de servirse de esta institución para oscuros fines políticos y económicos.

Es el caso, por ejemplo, de , ex Director General del Instituto Nacional de la Salud (INSALUD) con el PSOE, Secretario General de Salud del Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo y Consejero de Administración de la Agencia EFE, también en sendos gobiernos socialistas.
, activo masón, junto con otros socialistas, ha estado colaborando intensamente con medios ultraderechistas y nacionalsocialistas españoles con el fin de tomar el control de la Gran Logia de España.

El actual Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, Óscar de Alfonso Ortega, está siendo víctima de calumnias y “fake news” alimentadas por el extraño matrimonio formado por socialistas y fascistas.

"La Verdad Masónica" desenmascarará a todos y cada uno de estos siniestros personajes.

Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas.

La Verdad Masónica


----------



## Riemann (12 Jul 2019)

Mucho cuidado con hablar de la masonería.

No hagan caso cuando les digan que los problemas reales de España son el paro, la precariedad, el bajo nivel educativo y el atraso tecnológico.

El verdadero problema de España es la masonería


----------



## el mito de casandra (13 Jul 2019)

miércoles, 10 de julio de 2019
Madrid debe bailar el chotis
Nuestro querido y, según los estatutos de la GLE, también respetable hermano, Gran Maestro Provincial de Madrid, aprovechándose de su posición privilegiada, ha dirigido una epístola a los HH. de la provincia. Una epístola que, sin duda, no tiene desperdicio alguno, y es de un valor incalculable. No es un hermano dado a las cartas ni a las palabras, al menos en público. Su última carta pública fue en Facebook, en un grupo para masones abierto a todos los públicos, en los que expresaba su apoyo y adhesión incondicional a su Gran Maestro y candidato por aquel entonces a la reelección, OAO. Y sus palabras ya sabemos que lucen por su ausencia. Mientras hermanos esparcidos por las diferentes provincias masónicas de España han estado sufriendo las iras y la vendetta de su muy respetado gran maestro, él se mantenía calladito en su pequeño círculo trazado con el compás, del que nunca ha querido salir.

Volviendo a la epístola de San Javier a los madrileños, no se sabe por dónde empezar, aunque quizá el resumen podría ser “No creáis a nadie, sino a mí. Vosotros a vuestros trabajos y de lo que se diga por ahí, ni caso. Tapaos los oídos, los ojos, y como hago yo, también la nariz”.

*Los hermanos de Madrid y España entera deben de ignorar el cese del Gran Tesorero, deben ignorar la persecución de los que apoyaron otra opción en las elecciones pasadas, los hermanos de Canarias deben ignorar las sociedades “sospechosas” y los negocietes de amigotes, los hermanos de Castilla deben dejarse pisar por el mequetrefe gallego aspirante a dictador, los de Andalucía deben callar mientras se les cesa por orden de su amado OAO o se les expedienta por unas fotos (el único con derecho a hacerse fotos, e incluso publicarlas en redes sociales, haciendo el payaso, como no, es OAO), los catalanes deben callar también y aflojar el bolsillo mientras les trasladan la sede histórica de la GLE, mientras que su querido OAO, al que juró amor eterno, se gasta un tercio del presupuesto de la GLE (que viene de TODOS), en viajes, gin tonics, y bacalhau*, y deben soportar el desprecio público y privado hacia lo catalán. Los hermanos de la MESA a callar también, mientras ven cómo se les ningunea, pero tú dices estar a favor del cambio, y dices luchar por cambiarlo. Pero dicen que no te han visto asomar la nariz por nada que huela a la MESA, y no solo eso, porque también les has negado los locales de Madrid, que son de todos los masones de España... ¿Acaso este cambio no está siguiendo los cauces que todos nos hemos dado? Tal vez no y tal vez debas instruirles en otra epístola.

¿Y que hacía nuestro Santo particular mientras pasaban todas estas cosas? Callar. Mirar para otro lado. Aguantar. No hablar mucho en privado, y nada en público. Bailar el chotis. ¿Y ahora que hace? Ahora parece que viendo el barco hundirse, quiere postularse como sucesor a OAO, y llegar a la Gran Maestría, la cual no merece, por todo lo anteriormente descrito.

La GLE vive un estado de excepción. El Gran Tesorero ha sido cesado sin acusación formal, apartado por ser molesto. Suspendido temporalmente de sus derechos masónicos. No es el único, otro masón, de Madrid también, lleva meses con otro expediente no resuelto, sin conocer de qué se le acusa. El que le acusa, también de Madrid, es acusador y juez. La arbitrariedad se extiende por Castilla, donde el mequetrefe aspirante a dictador se dedica a redactar decretos sancionadores, saltándose los cauces establecidos en los Reglamentos Generales de la GLE, y pisoteando los Derechos Fundamentales recogidos en nuestro ordenamiento jurídico. Y tú, por cierto, amenazas con usar el mallete y dices que no te temblará la mano. Eso sí que es una amenaza explícita ¿Tienes un machete también? Mira arriba a tu querido OAO que lleva años mancillando su mandil.

Pero en verdad, al pobre Santo que nos ocupa le preocupa este blog. Tanto le preocupa este blog que lleva meses indagando y preguntando a ver si alguien conoce a los que están detrás. Pero de lo realmente importante no le preocupa nada. E incluso insta a los masones de su provincia a usar los cauces que nos hemos dado, es decir los masónicos, o más concretamente, la podrida justicia “masónica” de la GLE, para resolver los problemas. Sin embargo, y tras cargar contra este blog, no tiene ningún reparo en hacer lo mismo contra un hermano de su provincia, acusándolo de sacar brillo al mandilón por las noches. Algo muy en la línea de lo que se acostumbra a hacer en la GLE últimamente; acusaciones sin pruebas, genéricas, tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano... Está muy bien eso, así, cuando te pregunten de quién hablabas, podrás decir que de todos y de nadie al mismo tiempo. Pero los cobardes somos los de Transparencia Masónica.

Dice el Artículo 18 que los Grandes Oficiales que pertenezcan al Gran Cónclave deberán estar dispuestos a asumir funciones que puedan estar incluso abiertas al mundo profano. Esto es algo que todos deberíamos saber bien, pues tenemos un Gran Maestro que goza haciendo el ridículo en prensa y televisión. Pero aunque pretendas conseguir la lágrima fácil, la pena, la empatía, con todas esas veces que te han amenazado y que has tenido que denunciar, nadie, repito, nadie, te obligó a aceptar tu cargo de Gran Maestro Provincial. Es más, nadie te obligó ni te obliga a seguir. Solo te obligas tú mismo y tus particulares ambiciones. Otro ejemplo, si por un casual alguien denunciase a la GLE ante la justicia profana, y por un casual el Gran Orador tuviera que ir como testigo o parte al juicio, y por un casual el Gran Orador fuese un juez, ese Gran Oficial no debería quejarse o protestar porque asumió las mismas responsabilidades antes mencionadas el día que aceptó el cargo.

Sí, debemos alejarnos de los metales profanos, pero mira al lado de quien has decidido estar. A muchos lo que les duele es encontrarte a ti, que te llamaban hermano, detrás de OAO. Muchos que tienen dignidad personal, y valores masónicos, que no podían mirar para otro lado ante tanto atropello, ante la desvergüenza, ante la antimasonería instalada en nuestra Orden y, además, dirigiéndola; hace tiempo que, o fueron cesados o dimitieron. Tú, ni lo uno, ni lo otro, porque como bien dijiste en Facebook, el proyecto de OAO, es TU proyecto, y por eso sigues a su lado. Y ese proyecto es sin duda el más contrario a los valores de Libertad, Igualdad y Fraternidad que tu dices defender y representar, en toda la historia de la Masonería Española.

Artículo firmado por: "H. Thomas Jefferson"

Transparencia Masónica


  

viernes, 22 de marzo de 2019

El mundo al revés
Si esto fuera el mundo al revés, todo de repente cobraría sentido. 

Tendrían sentido las conductas deshonrosas, chabacanas, barriobajeras y macarras en pos de campañas por la Deshonorabilidad de la Masonería. 

Tendría sentido la ausencia total de fraternidad y la persecución de los que piensan distinto, de los que no nos gustan, de los que no pasan por el aro y no quieren comulgar con ruedas de molino. 

Tendría sentido la falta de libertad de las logias y los intentos de intervenirlas. 

Tendría sentido que los jerarcas que nos gobiernan sean justamente los que menos valores y virtudes masónicas poseen. 

Tendría sentido que jurásemos no observar las leyes de nuestro estado y nuestros Reglamentos Generales, y por ello la jerarquía de la Gran Logia de España se los saltase y pisotease en los Grandes Conclaves, o en las Grandes Asambleas, o en la Justicia Masónica, por no hablar de aquellos que se saltan alegremente las leyes profanas, no ya en su vida personal, sino en su función de Gran Oficial, ya sea creyéndose Sherlock Holmes o Torquemada. 

Si esto fuera el mundo al revés, pasado un año tras las elecciones a la Gran Maestría, Óscar de Alfonso habría superado todos los retos que se propuso durante su campaña electoral; los recursos no los consumiría una sola persona o una Gran Asamblea sin repercutir en los hermanos que pagan religiosamente sus cuotas. No estaríamos menguando, estando más cerca de los 2.000 hermanos que de los 3.000, mientras las Obediencias que nos rodean crecen, en parte, a costa de los que nos abandonan. 

Si esto fuera el mundo al revés, no seríamos una Obediencia débil y sin infraestructuras, donde las logias se reúnen en hoteles, garajes y cuchitriles varios, con peores templos y sedes que nuestros hermanos “irregulares”. En definitiva, no reinaría el hartazgo, el malestar cuando no la ira, por la hostilidad, la vendetta, el revanchismo y las malas artes de la jerarquía que nos gobierna. 

Si esto fuera el mundo al revés, la Gran Logia de España sería el referente mundial que a día de hoy, en un mundo del derecho, no es.

Artículo firmado por: "H. Thomas Jefferson"

El mundo al revés


Menos mal que la masonería busca la perfección!


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Jul 2019)

sábado, 27 de julio de 2019
Investigado... otra vez
Aún estábamos digiriendo la última noticia sobre Manuel R., cuando nos llega la nueva noticia de que ha sido admitida a trámite la querella contra el susodicho por sus actuaciones en la logia Stella Matutina. 

Acabábamos el anterior artículo diciendo que su condición de investigado por la justicia masónica no le sorprendería dada la trayectoria transgresora del sujeto, sin embargo, esta vez estamos hablando de palabras mayores: la querella, a diferencia de lo que sucedería en una demanda, exige peticiones de penas de cárcel. 

No podemos entrar en detalles acerca de esta querella porque no queremos entorpecer la labor de la justicia y de los HH querellantes, pero si hacemos caso de lo visto y leído en la web en las últimas semanas -filtrado necesariamente por alguien del propio entorno de Manuel R. o de alguien en lo alto del escalafón de la GLE-, la cosa pinta muy fea para nuestro pequeño autócrata favorito. 

Con esa afición tan característica que ha tenido por transgredir las leyes, bien podría pasarse una temporada a la sombra. Es lo único que le faltaba para equipararse a Mario Conde y ser el nuevo paradigma de buen masón de su querido OAO. 

Usando el símil meteorológico, una borrasca atlántica entrará por Galicia y barrerá TODA la península. Querido Manuel, cuando veas caer una pastilla de jabón en la ducha, haznos el favor a todos y agáchate a por ella. 

Artículo firmado por: "H. Thomas Jefferson"

Transparencia Masónica


----------



## martingala (27 Jul 2019)

Si la masonería es tan guay, altruista y filantrópica porqué es secreta?


----------



## -Galaiko (27 Jul 2019)

martingala dijo:


> Si la masonería es tan guay, altruista y filantrópica porqué es secreta?



Po que son mu umildes, me lo ha dicho un mason.


----------



## trichetin (27 Jul 2019)

Riemann dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con hablar de la masonería.
> 
> No hagan caso cuando les digan que los problemas reales de España son el paro, la precariedad, el bajo nivel educativo y el atraso tecnológico.
> 
> El verdadero problema de España es la masonería



¿Y dices eso con la imagen de avatar del cuadro del fusilamiento de Torrijos?


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Jul 2019)

trichetin dijo:


> ¿Y dices eso con la imagen de avatar del cuadro del fusilamiento de Torrijos?



¿Qué problema tienes con el general Torrijos? ¿Estás en contra de los derechos humanos, la democracia, la libertad?






Fusilamiento de Torrijos y sus compañeros en las playas de Málaga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
José María de Torrijos y Uriarte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## trichetin (27 Jul 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Qué problema tienes con el general Torrijos? ¿Estás en contra de los derechos humanos, la democracia, la libertad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, estoy en cotnra de la modernidad.
Y contra los golpes de estado de liberales fraguados en Gibraltar.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Jul 2019)

trichetin dijo:


> Si, estoy en cotnra de la modernidad.
> Y contra los golpes de estado de liberales fraguados en Gibraltar.



No estamos en el siglo XIX. 
¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?

Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...


----------



## chemarin (27 Jul 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> Como masones regulares es nuestro sagrado deber desenmascara al hipócrita, abatir al ambicioso y enseñar al ignorante.



Sin duda se refiere a los masones.


----------



## mindugi (27 Jul 2019)

Hablan abiertamente de un sistema de Justicia masónica paralelo al sistema "profano" del r78. Y lo más grave: dejan caer que los jueces del sistema profano pueden ser "casualmente" hermanos de la logia. ¿Me puede explicar alguien bajo que leyes se rigen? Ya imagino donde queda la lealtad a la patria de estos masonazos

Por lo demás veo una lucha de poder interno.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Jul 2019)

Este tema es sobre la Masonería Regular, no de las demás.
Cuando trata de elementos de dentro de la Logia no se refiere a, por ejemplo, "jueces" profanos. La vida de dentro de la Logia y de la Masonería es diferente y no ha de afectar (y así ha de ser) a la vida de FUERA, la vida profana.

Aclaro que yo no pertenezco a la Masonería Regular. Pero sé del caos que están teniendo por ineptitudes.


----------



## mindugi (27 Jul 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estamos en el siglo XIX.
> ¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?
> 
> Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...



Primer masón del jilo.
Los pretendidos derechos humanos son un caballo de troya masonico para subvertir el orden platónico de las constituciones. El derecho emana de la soberanía de los pueblos, no de las movidas luciferinas que discutis en vuestras logias.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Jul 2019)

vale, pues yo ya he intentado aclarar y explicar conceptos.
Si no me créeis y seguís creyendo a los cuentos de hadas taxilianos es vuestro problema.


----------



## Peritta (27 Jul 2019)

Jua, jua, jua, la masonería tiene Facebook. Pa mear y no echar gota.

Pillo sitio para leérmelo después pero para mí que éste tío quiere abrir logia nueva.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## tixel (27 Jul 2019)

Riemann dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con hablar de la masonería.
> 
> No hagan caso cuando les digan que los problemas reales de España son el paro, la precariedad, el bajo nivel educativo y el atraso tecnológico.
> 
> El verdadero problema de España es la masonería



Bien que lo sabía el tio Paco.


----------



## tixel (27 Jul 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estamos en el siglo XIX.
> ¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?
> 
> Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...



Anda deja de decir babosadas que tienen que ir rematadas con la parida de la Inquisición.
Cuando oigo hablar a alguien como tú, como a un rojo de mierda, de libertades, derechos humanos, democracia e Inquisición me dan ganas de coger un cuchillo y hacer barbaridades.
E informate un poquito de lo que fue la Inquisición que no tienes puta idea, pero a base de repetir vuestras sandeces pensaís que fue lo que decís.
Los únicos que mataron a gente por creencias, y mucha por cierto, fueron los revolucionarios franceses masonicos y los rojos. Y al final siempre acaban matandose entre ellos. La revolución devora a sus hijos dicen.


----------



## el mito de casandra (28 Jul 2019)

Esto es una mina!



Oscarcito el "bullyingado"
Vaya, hombre, ahora resulta que nuestro "honorable" Gran Maestro aparece en las redes sociales como un pobre colegial denunciando bullying... Dice que "desde hace mucho tiempo está sufriendo acoso", que hay algunos "que mienten" y otros "que callan".

Mira, Oscarcito, cierto es que hay muchos que callan, ¿y sabes por qué?, pues porque son unos cobardes. Hay unos que no se atreven a enfrentarse a ti porque te tienen miedo, porque tienen miedo a tus reacciones fascistas, porque tienen miedo a tus gritos, porque tienen miedo a lo que puedas hacerles... Hacerles no se sabe muy bien qué, porque en realidad, objetivamente, tú no puedes hacer absolutamente nada que pueda dañar a una persona honrada y trabajadora. Y también hay otros tipos de cobardes, por ejemplo, esos que no se atreven a mostrarse claramente a tu favor, y aquellos otros que antes parecían estar cerca de ti y que ahora también callan porque temen que cuando caigas (que caerás, puedes estar seguro), ellos puedan caer contigo en tu caída. Por eso se mantienen callados. Son cobardes. Y no creas a esos otros cuando les oigas decir que ellos no quieren estar con unos ni con otros, porque cuando alguien comete las tropelías que tú estás cometiendo desde hace años es el deber de toda persona honorable enfrentarse a ellas. No hacerlo, es decir, permitir el mal que tú produces, es ser tan despreciable como tú. Y todos esos cobardes seguirán siendo "masones" cuando tú desaparezcas, pero todos sabremos quiénes son y hasta donde pueden llegar...

En cuanto a eso de "mentir", Oscarcito, perdona que te diga pero es una idiotez. Cuando se cuentan tus "aventuras" desde Transparencia Masónica y desde otros foros y publicaciones, estamos tomando como base las gilipolleces que tú mismo pones en tu Facebook y en tu Instagram. Absolutamente todo lo que se ha publicado sobre ti tiene su fuente principal en ti mismo y en tus publicaciones, así como en tus decretos, en tus decisiones y en tus salidas de tono públicas que todos conocemos muy bien. Eres tú, Oscarcito, el que nos cuentas tus dispendios, eres tú el que cesas al Tesorero que elegimos todos, y le cesas para que no pueda controlar tus gastos que, como bien sabes, no se corresponden en absoluto con lo que deberían ser los gastos de un Gran Maestro decente; y eres tú el que eliges como colaboradores tuyos a gente que está lejísimos de la honorabilidad de un masón e incluso lejos de la honorabilidad de cualquier hijo de vecino, porque eres tú el que eliges a gentuza perseguida por la Administración y acusada de delitos para que te representen a la hora de cometer tropelías contra las logias. Tú eres el único responsable de ese bullying del que te quejas, Oscarcito. Only you, Oscarcito, only you...

Y no es acosar, Oscarcito, decirle a la gente que te las has ingeniado para disponer de noventa mil euros al año para invitar a tus amigos y largarte de viaje por el mundo un día sí y otro no, tampoco es acosar decirte que te rodeas de mangantes medio descerebrados para que ejerzan una violencia contra las logias que tú no tienes valor de ejercer, ni es acosar decirte que has cesado al Gran Tesorero con el único y exclusivo fin de que nadie pueda controlar el montón de decenas de miles de euros que te gastas a costa de los pobres idiotas que sin duda somos los masones regulares, que creemos estar haciendo algo bueno por la Masonería y la sociedad. Nadie te está acosando, Oscarcito, tú solo, al haber dejado vía libre a tu sinvergonzonería innata has provocado que suceda lo que está sucediendo. Eres un sinvergüenza y lo sabes muy bien, y por eso no vas a dimitir. Los sinvergüenzas nunca dimiten. Los sinvergüenzas se aferran al dinero, que es lo único que les mueve, y no lo sueltan hasta que se les echa a escobazos. Y tú eres de ese tipo de sinvergüenzas y por eso, Oscarcito, te vas a ir de la GLE a escobazos.

Esperamos, Oscarcito, que tu depresión "bullyíngica" no aumente después de decirte estas cuatro verdades y que te repongas lo antes posible para seguir haciendo de las tuyas en ese asqueroso mundo que te has montado lleno de vileza, inmoralidad y villanía. Cuanto más tiempo estés ahí mejor será para todos porque más tiempo tendremos para entender lo que jamás debe ser un masón.

Transparencia Masónica


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Jul 2019)

Riemann dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con hablar de la masonería.
> 
> No hagan caso cuando les digan que los problemas reales de España son el paro, la precariedad, el bajo nivel educativo y el atraso tecnológico.
> 
> El verdadero problema de España es la masonería



¿ De qué me sonará a mi eso ? ...a ver si iba a tener razón ...otra vez.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Jul 2019)

...algo bueno por la sociedad...pandilla de hijos de puta prepotentes que se creen con derecho de establecer sus directrices para gobernar a la sociedad.


----------



## Asurbanipal (28 Jul 2019)

tixel: si así generalizas es que no te has enterado de nada de este tema. 
Al ignore por tener la boca tan sucia.


----------



## mindugi (28 Jul 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> {OSCAR}...eres tú el que eliges a gentuza perseguida por la Administración y acusada de delitos para que te representen a la hora de cometer tropelías contra las logias.



no me estoy enterando de la película.
¿Con quién se junta Óscar el gran maestro para irse de mariscadas?
¿A quién "persigue" la Administración? ¿ Por qué delitos?


----------



## Asurbanipal (28 Jul 2019)

El creador de este hilo lo ha abierto en un foro que no corresponde, supongo.

Aconsejo cerrar este hilo.


----------



## el mito de casandra (31 Jul 2019)

Corresponde en este hilo porque se está denunciando corrupción, negocios sucios. Escrito por ellos mismos

miércoles, 31 de julio de 2019
El Guardian de la Ley entre el cieno
La Constitución de la G.L.E. dice lo siguiente:

“El Gran Orador…

Es el guardián de la Constitución de la Gran Logia de España, así como de sus Reglamentos Generales y de los Antiguos Usos y Costumbres de la Orden. 

… En su calidad de representante máximo del Gran Cónclave, asistirá al Gran Maestro en todas las cuestiones relativas al funcionamiento estricto y al cumplimiento de obligaciones y funciones del mencionado Órgano, así como las relativas a cualquier otro Órgano de Dirección y Gobierno de la Gran Logia de España.” 



El Gran Orador de la G.L.E. se llama Carmelo O., es hombre de Leyes y tiene mucho carácter o, mejor dicho, mucho mal carácter.

En el último Cónclave se desmelenó con una sarta de tacos y palabrotas que demostraron que no respeta a sus Hermanos ni a los símbolos que presiden una reunión de Masones con los Trabajos abiertos.

Además, mintió.

Dijo desconocer lo sucedido en Irún, confirmando lo que antes había dicho OAO, pero mintió. Mintió como también mintieron el propio OAO y el “Gran Secretario-aspirante a más”, Pedro P. Todos mintieron.

Y todos mintieron porque los tres sabían perfectamente lo padecido por los Hermanos de la Logia Stella Matutina, ya que los tres habían leído los jugosos “informes” enviados por el Real Moroso Provincial (el investigador INVESTIGADO). Esos tres: el Gran Maestro, el Gran Secretario y el Gran Orador leyeron sus informes y los dieron por buenos, en perfecta sintonía con Manuel R., Gran Maestro de Castilla, mostrando así su clara connivencia con las formas de actuar de Manuel R., el Gran Moroso. Pero mintieron públicamente al negarlo, ¿y por qué mintieron?, pues porque en su fuero interno sabían que todo lo que hace Manuel R. son despropósitos más próximos a la delincuencia ratera que a una simple mala praxis. Lo más curioso es que a pesar de eso lo mantienen ahí, ¿por qué? ¿Qué sabe Manuel R. de Óscar, Pedro y Carmelo? ¿En qué proyecto están metidos? ¿Y por qué el Gran Orador, el Guardián de la Ley, se mezcla con esa clase de gente? 

Pero, claro, es que Carmelo O. no representa dignamente al Gran Cónclave ni representa la ley masónica, Carmelo O. es un siervo a las órdenes de Óscar Alfonso, el vividor. Carmelo O. no ha hecho nada a pesar de que en su última reunión oyó confesar en público a Óscar Alfonso que no le daba la gana convocar al Gran Cónclave las tres veces que ordena el Artículo 19 de la Constitución de la G.L.E., al mismo tiempo que desafiaba a un representante ante el Gran Cónclave para que le denunciara por incumplirla. Y nuestro Gran Orador permaneció callado, haciendo como que no veía ni oía... Normal, porque nuestro Gran Orador solo es inflexible con sus Hermanos de Logia y con los que OAO le indica, que son sus enemigos. Con los demás es ciego, sordo y mudo. Carmelo O. es como los despreciables funcionarios comprados por la mafia: ciego, sordo y mudo.

Y Carmelo O., aparte de no representar dignamente al Gran Cónclave, tampoco es diligente como Gran Orador. No es diligente porque quizá dedica demasiado tiempo a hablar con los periodistas de la Comunidad de las cinco Provincias. Es tan poco diligente que mantiene suspendidos indefinidamente a dos Hermanos de la G.L.E., pero sin embargo se convierte en diligente y servil cuando se trata de tramitar la denuncia de su amo, el pequeño OAO, contra el Gran Tesorero. En eso no tardó ni veinticuatro horas a pesar de carecer de acusación concreta. Habría que decir que Carmelo O., el Guardian de la Ley, es diligente solo cuando le interesa o cuando Óscar, el de los cocos, se lo ordena.

Carmelo O., haciendo gala de representar la más pura injusticia, paraliza los expedientes que le interesa, devuelve expedientes comprometedores y se enfada muchísimo si alguien le pregunta por cualquiera de esos expedientes. A Carmelo O. se le nota que está acostumbrado a meter miedo.

Carmelo O., el Guardián de la Ley, debiera ser más cumplidor, comedido, imparcial y diligente en vez de eso en que se ha convertido.

El Guardian de la Ley tendría que hacerlo todo impecablemente para que no caiga sobre él el peso de la Ley o le pidan explicaciones otros Guardianes de la Ley, que como siga así acabarán pidiéndoselas. 

Artículo firmado por: "H. John Marshall"
Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (1 Ago 2019)

uff, este blog es una joya 

jueves, 1 de agosto de 2019
Óscar, te lo voy a contar...
Óscar, atiende, te voy a contar un secreto... Aunque en realidad, para qué engañarnos, lo que te voy a contar es de dominio público en la GLE, sin embargo, Óscar, para ti es como si fuese un secreto. ¿Tú has oído alguna vez eso de que el último que se entera de que le están poniendo los cuernos es el interesado? ¿Lo has oído? Supongo que sí, pues de eso va la cosa. Pero, por Dios, no pienses mal... No te preocupes, Óscar, que esto no tiene nada que ver con tu vida matrimonial. Tu vida matrimonial es perfecta. Esto solo tiene que ver con tu vida masónica, y digo masónica por decir algo, porque tú de eso, de Masonería, no tienes ni idea. Lo tuyo son los cocos, las termas, los aviones, el bacalhau, el vodka estilo cosaco y hacer el gilipollas por las redes sociales, cosas todas ellas que, no sé si lo sabes, no tienen nada que ver con la Masonería.

Pues eso, Óscar, lo que te estaba diciendo; que te la están pegando... Y no creas que te digo esto para picarte con el fin de que te mosquees con los que tienes a tu alrededor, qué va. Te digo esto porque es una realidad que a mí, no voy a ocultarlo, me llena de satisfacción. Podría habérmelo callado, pero un impulso irreprimible me ha empujado a contártelo. Es algo así como la recompensa por un trabajo bien hecho. Por fin todos se han dado cuenta de quién eres y todos están obrando en consecuencia.

Que cada vez estás más solo es un hecho del que tú mismo te has percatado hace tiempo. Tú ya te has dado cuenta de que muchos de los que estaban contigo se han ido alejando poco a poco de ti, ¿y sabes por qué ha sucedido eso? Pues porque se han ido enterando de la clase de individuo que eres y de que tu Gran Maestría es tan solo una vulgar, muy vulgar, fachada. 


En realidad, hay que reconocerlo, hace años tenías muchos y buenos masones colaborando contigo pero con el paso del tiempo no les ha quedado más remedio que apartarse de ti, porque tu estilo zafio y tus formas de actuar dictatoriales y egoístas cada vez daban más asco, y también -y eso hay que tenerlo muy en cuenta- porque te has convertido en un auténtico peligro que podría salpicar jurídicamente, ya no solo a ti sino también a los que se mantengan a tu alrededor. Esto es como los terremotos, en el epicentro se da la máxima sacudida pero los movimientos sísmicos siempre se expanden circularmente y también sacuden todo lo que se encuentra cerca... 

Todos te han ido abandonando, unos por lo repugnante de tu proceder en todos los aspectos y otros por miedo a lo que pueda ocurrirles cuando esto reviente. Y ahora es cuando viene lo de los cuernos, Óscar... Pero no te pongas rojo de ira al leerlo, que no te viene bien para la salud, ya sabes... Atiende Óscar, los que crees que todavía están contigo, en realidad no lo están. Verás, te cuento...

La GLE es un pañuelo y todos nos conocemos. Al menos nos conocemos los que interesa. Unos están más lejos de ti, Óscar, y otros más cerca, pero los que ya llevamos muchos años nos conocemos todos. Hemos estado juntos en muchas asambleas y en muchos cónclaves, y hemos comido muchas veces en verdadera fraternidad. Nos hemos comunicado y seguimos comunicándonos por teléfono y hemos hablado de todo. Esa relación que tenemos los más viejos, querido Óscar, es muy difícil de romper y, a día de hoy, todos hablamos. A día de hoy, querido Óscar, todos seguimos hablando. No sé si debería decirlo pero precisamente yo estoy más cerca de ti de lo que podrías creer. No somos amigos, por supuesto, aunque a veces hablamos, ni soy de esos en los que actualmente depositas esa pequeña parte de tu confianza, pero sí hago vuelos en tu círculo y sé perfectamente, y de primera mano, todo lo que está ocurriendo.


Los que te apoyan en ese acoso que dices que sufres, los que te cuentan quiénes podrían estar detrás de Transparencia Masónica, los que todavía te adulan, los que están más cerca de ti... Todos esos, Óscar, todos esos, te están engañando. A ti te dicen una cosa, pero cuando hablan con el resto, y tú no estás delante, dicen otra totalmente distinta. Nadie habla bien de ti, Óscar, ni siquiera los tuyos. No les sale. Cuando se les pregunta, ¿te parece bien que dilapide cien mil euros de la GLE al año para sus gastos y las invitaciones a amigos?, contestan que eso no está bien. Cuando se les pregunta, ¿te parece bien que haya cesado al Gran Tesorero electo sin motivo?, contestan que eso no está bien. Cuando se les pregunta, ¿te parece bien que tenga controlado al Gran Orador electo y que este solo haga lo que Óscar le ordena?, contestan que eso no está bien. Cuando se les pregunta, ¿te parece bien que destruya las logias que no le votaron en las últimas elecciones?, contestan que eso no está bien... Y cuando se les pregunta, ¿y por qué sigues con él?, balbucean incoherencias, dicen frases inconexas, divagan y en realidad no saben qué contestar. No saben qué contestar porque todavía, en algún rincón de su conciencia, les queda un ápice de dignidad que se retuerce, triste, en su agonía.

Ya no te queda nadie, Óscar, y los que crees que te quedan solo son buitres a la espera de aprovecharse de los despojos que queden de ti después de los estertores. Son buitres esperando un cadáver masónico. Tu cadáver, Óscar, tu cadáver...

Estás solo, Óscar. Ya no te queda nadie...

Artículo firmado por: "H. Cabeza Misteriosa"




*¿Alguien sabe de quienes habla?

El plagio del nombre de una revista
suplantación de identidad
inversor busca empresario para montar un partido político* 


miércoles, 31 de julio de 2019
El Guardian de la Ley entre el cieno
La Constitución de la G.L.E. dice lo siguiente:

“El Gran Orador…

Es el guardián de la Constitución de la Gran Logia de España, así como de sus Reglamentos Generales y de los Antiguos Usos y Costumbres de la Orden. 

… En su calidad de representante máximo del Gran Cónclave, asistirá al Gran Maestro en todas las cuestiones relativas al funcionamiento estricto y al cumplimiento de obligaciones y funciones del mencionado Órgano, así como las relativas a cualquier otro Órgano de Dirección y Gobierno de la Gran Logia de España.” 



El Gran Orador de la G.L.E. se llama Carmelo O., es hombre de Leyes y tiene mucho carácter o, mejor dicho, mucho mal carácter.

En el último Cónclave se desmelenó con una sarta de tacos y palabrotas que demostraron que no respeta a sus Hermanos ni a los símbolos que presiden una reunión de Masones con los Trabajos abiertos.

Además, mintió.

Dijo desconocer lo sucedido en Irún, confirmando lo que antes había dicho OAO, pero mintió. Mintió como también mintieron el propio OAO y el “Gran Secretario-aspirante a más”, Pedro P. Todos mintieron.

Y todos mintieron porque los tres sabían perfectamente lo padecido por los Hermanos de la Logia Stella Matutina, ya que los tres habían leído los jugosos “informes” enviados por el Real Moroso Provincial (el investigador INVESTIGADO). Esos tres: el Gran Maestro, el Gran Secretario y el Gran Orador leyeron sus informes y los dieron por buenos, en perfecta sintonía con Manuel R., Gran Maestro de Castilla, mostrando así su clara connivencia con las formas de actuar de Manuel R., el Gran Moroso. Pero mintieron públicamente al negarlo, ¿y por qué mintieron?, pues porque en su fuero interno sabían que todo lo que hace Manuel R. son despropósitos más próximos a la delincuencia ratera que a una simple mala praxis. Lo más curioso es que a pesar de eso lo mantienen ahí, ¿por qué? ¿Qué sabe Manuel R. de Óscar, Pedro y Carmelo? ¿En qué proyecto están metidos? ¿Y por qué el Gran Orador, el Guardián de la Ley, se mezcla con esa clase de gente? 

Pero, claro, es que Carmelo O. no representa dignamente al Gran Cónclave ni representa la ley masónica, Carmelo O. es un siervo a las órdenes de Óscar Alfonso, el vividor. Carmelo O. no ha hecho nada a pesar de que en su última reunión oyó confesar en público a Óscar Alfonso que no le daba la gana convocar al Gran Cónclave las tres veces que ordena el Artículo 19 de la Constitución de la G.L.E., al mismo tiempo que desafiaba a un representante ante el Gran Cónclave para que le denunciara por incumplirla. Y nuestro Gran Orador permaneció callado, haciendo como que no veía ni oía... Normal, porque nuestro Gran Orador solo es inflexible con sus Hermanos de Logia y con los que OAO le indica, que son sus enemigos. Con los demás es ciego, sordo y mudo. Carmelo O. es como los despreciables funcionarios comprados por la mafia: ciego, sordo y mudo.

Y Carmelo O., aparte de no representar dignamente al Gran Cónclave, tampoco es diligente como Gran Orador. No es diligente porque quizá dedica demasiado tiempo a hablar con los periodistas de la Comunidad de las cinco Provincias. Es tan poco diligente que mantiene suspendidos indefinidamente a dos Hermanos de la G.L.E., pero sin embargo se convierte en diligente y servil cuando se trata de tramitar la denuncia de su amo, el pequeño OAO, contra el Gran Tesorero. En eso no tardó ni veinticuatro horas a pesar de carecer de acusación concreta. Habría que decir que Carmelo O., el Guardian de la Ley, es diligente solo cuando le interesa o cuando Óscar, el de los cocos, se lo ordena.

Carmelo O., haciendo gala de representar la más pura injusticia, paraliza los expedientes que le interesa, devuelve expedientes comprometedores y se enfada muchísimo si alguien le pregunta por cualquiera de esos expedientes. A Carmelo O. se le nota que está acostumbrado a meter miedo.

Carmelo O., el Guardián de la Ley, debiera ser más cumplidor, comedido, imparcial y diligente en vez de eso en que se ha convertido.

El Guardian de la Ley tendría que hacerlo todo impecablemente para que no caiga sobre él el peso de la Ley o le pidan explicaciones otros Guardianes de la Ley, que como siga así acabarán pidiéndoselas. 

Artículo firmado por: "H. John Marshall"

Transparencia Masónica


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estamos en el siglo XIX.
> ¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?
> 
> Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...



¿Hablan de libertades y democracia aquellos que se ocultan en secreto y se tiranizan a sí mismos en grados y jerarquías?....De espaldas a ese "pueblo" al que tildan despectivamente como "profanos" e ignorántes, claro.

Vuestra misma estructura interna sectaria es ya despótica y opaca, ¿como teneís la jeta de hablar de libertades, antiguo regimen e inquisiciones?.


----------



## el mito de casandra (1 Ago 2019)

mindugi dijo:


> no me estoy enterando de la película.
> ¿Con quién se junta Óscar el gran maestro para irse de mariscadas?
> ¿A quién "persigue" la Administración? ¿ Por qué delitos?



Pues al parecer, la GLE y GOE están juntitos progretas y meapilas masones #masónycatolico . Los progretas no están de acuerdo con el jefe. OAO Oscar de Alfonso Ortega, al punto, que como se está dando la gran vida a costa de los presupuestos masónicos  el tesorero, que al parecer iba el hombre a poner números al tema, pues el jefe, lo destituyó.

Al parecer, en Canarias (cosa extraña) hay una corrupción brutal en las logias, en Castilla también, en fin, las cosas sublimes que tanto publicita la secta. Crecimiento espiritual y tal 

Estoy deseando que den las 12, hora en la que cuelgan los artículos


----------



## el mito de casandra (1 Ago 2019)

Aquí puedes entender un poco el tema, es otra forma de denuncia  

Por el H.·. Morayta

El Oriente, Vaticanismo y masonería: Óscar o la Regularidad , Sinfonía inacabada de política y religión (IX)
Es habitual que El Oriente incluya declaraciones del Papa Francisco y es que existe, como lo existe con algunos políticos notorios como Juan Guaidó, Manuel Valls o Alí Bongo, intentos de Óscar de Alfonso de vincularse con la institución Vaticana.

El Boletín Oficial de la Gran Logia de España, El Oriente, se hizo eco del mensaje de navidad del Papa Francisco «desde la Logia central del Vaticano» donde deseaba feliz navidad y pedía:

«Fraternidad entre personas de toda nación y cultura. Fraternidad entre personas con ideas diferentes, pero capaces de respetarse y de escuchar al otro. Fraternidad entre personas de diversas religiones».

Según El Oriente, «Las palabras del Papa muestran la lejanía actual de la Iglesia con el contenido de Humanum Genus» para después añadir que «El camino entonces condenado desde el integrismo religioso es hoy el camino que el Sumo Pontífice de la Iglesia Católica y la Masonería Universal están de acuerdo en proponer a la Humanidad». De este análisis sobre la política vaticana concluye que «No hay un solo masón en la Tierra que no se una al Papa en su deseo de fraternidad universal, heterogénea en lo político, lo cultural, lo nacional o lo religioso».

Según el titulo del articulo, «Todos los masones del mundo se unen a la petición del Papa por “la fraternidad entre personas de diversas religiones». Afirmación, que contrasta con la absoluta separación que debe de existir entre Religión y Masonería por ocuparse de cuestiones distintas. Además, a ningún hermano de la Gran Logia de España le consta esta unión a esta petición.

Estos intentos de vincular la religión católica con la masonería por parte de Óscar de Alfonso #masonycatolico tiene también su reflejo, en la mención que realiza El Oriente, a una supuesta «Misa por la Masonería » realizada en Manaos, Brasil, donde el Monseñor Sergio Castrini, Arzobispo Metropolitano de Manaos, aseguraba que los que «nos une es mas fuerte que lo que nos separa» y que:

«Esperamos que siempre continúen prestando esos servicios a la sociedad principalmente siendo fieles a los principios cristianos y a la comunión con la Iglesias, porque la iglesia puede ser diferente en la superficie».

En el diario El País, aseguraba Óscar de Alfonso en el 2016 que «Es público que llevamos varios años manteniendo encuentros periódicos con representantes eclesiásticos de muy alto nivel en el Monasterio de Poblet. Hoy es posible que la Masonería y la Iglesia estén de acuerdo en el diagnóstico de algunos de nuestros problemas sociales, como el peso excesivo de lo material sobre el espíritu».

Un diagnóstico, que será en todo caso privativo de cada hermano y que nadie ha autorizado a Óscar de Alfonso a anunciar y mucho menos acordar o compartir con la Iglesia Católica, como si su opinión fuese mayoritaria o representativa en la Masonería. Óscar de Alfonso y la Gran Logia de España, han organizado en el Monasterio de Poblet varias reuniones denominadas «Simposio sobre Masonería y Cristianismo». El propio Boletín El Oriente, recoge que «En torno a 25 personas han participado en este encuentro, que ha permitido establecer un marco sereno de reflexión acerca de los vínculos entre estas dos realidades. La mayoría de los participantes pertenecían a la Iglesia Católica y a la Gran Logia de España». El encuentro al que acudió, como no, Óscar de Alfonso, #masonycatolico comenzó con una conferencia, según el boletín «centrada en el hombre en la sociedad de hoy a la luz de la Carta Apostólica Evangelii Gaudium» y fue presentada por Monseñor Jaume Gonzalez-Agapito.

Un interés por normalizar unas relaciones cuyas bondades escapan a la finalidad de nuestra Orden en tanto que la religión, nada tiene que ver con la masonería. No obstante, Óscar de Alfonso no desaprovecha ocasión alguna para fotografiarse o vincular ambas instituciones, tal y como anuncia en sus redes sociales en su condición de #masonycatolico. Un ejemplo seria la fotografía con el Michael Weninger, miembro del Consejo Pontificio para el Diálogo Interreligioso, que acudió como el invitado a la cena celebrada con ocasión de la Asamblea Trianual de la Gran Logia Unida de Alemania. Que este hombre sea invitado a la Asamblea de la GLUdA no legitima a Óscar de Alfonso a sacarse una fotografía con el su calidad de #masonycatolico tal y como incluya a modo de Hashtag en las redes sociales. Una denominación y autoafirmación que divide el espacio masónico común.

Y es que esta condición de #masonycatolico y sus intentos de facilitar su acercamiento a la Casa Real de los Borbones, parece pesar en algunas de las decisiones de Óscar de Alfonso como puede concluirse de las declaraciones efectuadas en Mayo del 2013 al Diario El Mundo. En ella el Gran Maestro hacia referencia al cese de sus funciones de Pascal Vesin, párroco de Sainte-Anne d’ Arly-Montjoie, por su pertenencia a la masonería y su negativa a abandonarla. Tal y como declaro Óscar de Alfonso, para la Gran Logia de España, o quizás se refería a si mismo:

«No hay ninguna incompatibilidad entre pertenecer a la masonería y formar parte de la Iglesia Católica o de cualquier otra Institución religiosa o espiritual. No existe ninguna incompatibilidad ni legal ni moral que impida a un sacerdote católico ser masón. Ni siquiera desde el punto de vista del Derecho Canónico, ya que el actual Código Canónico no contempla la pertenencia a la masonería como causa de sanción alguna» 

Tras estas lecciones de legislación vaticana añade después que «sin duda, a lo largo de los siglos de historia de la masonería ha habido casos anteriores similares al del párroco Vesin y su cese de funciones eclesiásticas» pues «durante los siglos XVI y XVIII hubo muchísimos sacerdotes que eran al mismo tiempo masones. Precisamente en Francia se dio esta circunstancia con especial intensidad. Por mal que les pese a algunos, esto es una realidad histórica recogida por historiadores de todo signo».

Pese a los intentos de acercamientos, la realidad se impone. No obstante, siempre que puede, el actual gobierno de la Gran Logia de España, intenta dar visibilidad al Vaticano. Tal fue el caso de la reseña de prensa de El Oriente sobre la carta escrita por el cardenal italiano Gianfranco Ravasi, en el diario italiano Il Sole 24 Ore en el que llama al diálogo entre la Masonería y la Iglesia Católica basado en los «valores comunes» Tal y como asegura la misma reseña «El artículo no cuestiona las diversas declaraciones de incompatibilidad por parte de la Iglesia Católica de una doble membresía”, pero añade que estas “no impiden, sin embargo, el diálogo».

De hecho al poco tiempo el Boletín de la Gran Logia se hacia eco, de la inadmisión como cónsul general del Líbano ante el Vaticano por su supuesta pertenencia a la masonería. Con fotografía y nombre del cónsul, el responsable de El Oriente, asegura en mismo articulo haberse «puesto directamente en contacto con la Sala Stampa, que ni confirma ni desmiente la información». 

Dado el escaso margen existente para una relación bilateral entre la Iglesia Católica y La Gran Logia de España a gusto de Óscar de Alfonso, ésta ha auspiciado la organización de una mesa ecuménica junto a la Iglesias Anglicana que aborda las contradicciones de las distintas iglesias con la Masonería. El Boletín Oficial recogió las palabras de los representantes religiosos y su opinión sobre la masonería y su compatibilidad sus respectivas religiones. De hecho, el Boletín recoge como según el representante de la Iglesia Anglicana anuncia que un masón de la ciudad de San Sebastián, ha descubierto el cristianismo a través de la masonería y que ahora ha pedido ser bautizado por la iglesia anglicana. Una indiscreción por parte del representante de la iglesia anglicana recogida en El Oriente sobre un hermano de una ciudad en la que el número de hermanos de la Gran Logia de España apenas supera los 25 miembros.

Este escaso margen dado por el Vaticano en los intentos por parte de la Gran Logia de España y su Gran Maestro por establecer relaciones entre dichas instituciones que nada tienen que ver ha dado lugar a otras declaraciones y artículos. En uno de ellos, ya referenciado anteriormente en que se hacia eco del veto del Vaticano por la supuesta pertenencia ala masonería del embajador del Líbano, El Oriente asegura que:

«Cientos de miles de católicos, especialmente en Estados Unidos y Latinoamérica, forman parte de la Masonería, un espacio de diálogo y crecimiento en el que conviven personas de todos los credos»

De hecho, destaca que:

«Cuando, en 1960, el Papa Juan XXIII promovió los primeros encuentros ecuménicos entre distintas confesiones cristianas, se encontró con que sus dos interlocutores, el Arzobispo de Canterbury, Geoffrey Fisher y el Patriarca de Constantinopla, Atenágoras I, eran maestros masones».

A lo que continúa en su particular análisis de la legislación Vaticana:

«En 1974, el cardenal Seper, Prefecto de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe, admitía por vez primera en un documento público la existencia de masonerías exentas de contenido contrario a la Iglesia. Coherente con esta postura, el nuevo Código de Derecho Canónico, en vigor desde 1983, eliminó toda referencia a la Masonería para condenar de forma genérica a las asociaciones que maquinen contra la Iglesia. Sin embargo, el sucesor de Seper difundió la interpretación de que esto no implicaba un cambio de criterio».

Análisis, opiniones y conclusiones sobre la política Vaticana, su legislación y fundamentos para el entendimiento entre dos instituciones que nada tienen que ver, son un continuo en la Gran Logia de España, su Gran Maestro Óscar de Alfonso y su equipo de gobierno.

Una colusión de intereses privados relacionados con la búsqueda de notoriedad pública del Gran Maestro Óscar de Alfonso y vinculación con Casa Real de Su Majestad el Rey Felipe VI. Para ello necesita de la aceptación del clero católico. Una colusión precedida de actuaciones irregulares y ajenas al espíritu de concordia de nuestra Orden que extraña, escandaliza, ahuyenta y divide a muchos hermanos.


El Oriente, Vaticanismo y masonería - Diario Masónico


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Ago 2019)

puntual 

*viernes, 2 de agosto de 2019*
*Conferencia Mundial de Grandes Logias Valencianas*

¿Qué es la Conferencia Mundial de Grandes Logias Regulares? ¿Para qué sirve? La respuesta rápida es que no sirve para nada. Posiblemente, la respuesta larga también sea esa. Se inició en 1995, es decir, hace bastante poco, y se reúnen cada 18 meses. Para formar parte de ella, la Gran Logia solicitante debe ser reconocida por al menos otras 50 Grandes Logias, con lo que puede darse la circunstancia, que de hecho se da, de que coincidan representantes de grandes logias que no se reconocen mutuamente. 
Durante esos días de reuniones, se debate sobre temas relacionados con la masonería regular, se intercambia información, etc. Nada interesante, nada importante, pues nada de lo allí dicho es vinculante, pues como casi todo el mundo sabe, cada Gran Logia es soberana. Así que no podemos hablar de políticas en común, acciones en común o decir que sirva ni tan siquiera para coordinar nada. No hay nadie al frente. Por no tener, no tiene ni página web. Aunque hemos de suponer que esto va a cambiar dentro de poco. 
OAO tiene tendencia casi patológica a creerse que todo lo que le rodea es suyo, y de esto no podía librarse ni la propia C.M.G.L.R. hasta el punto de que él solito ya se ha encargado de registrar el dominio de internet -en Valencia, la tierra de las flores, de la luz y del amor- y de crear un logotipo. Todo esto de su mano mayor, y si para ello hay que saltarse los Reglamentos de la Conferencia, ¡Caramba! pues se hace, ¡y punto! Ni que fuera la primera vez que se salta unos Reglamentos o crea un logotipo y lo usa en todas partes porque a él le da la gana. Lo dicho, patológico. Veamos: 
*ARTÍCULO II - SÍMBOLO El símbolo de la Conferencia Mundial será el mundo extendido en púrpura con la Escuadra y el Compás en oro sobrepuestas. *
Desde 2018, y como informaba ya en su dia InfoVaticana antes de la existencia de Transparencia Masónica (no sea que digan luego los iluminados que es culpa nuestra, que tenemos extraños vínculos con socialistas y extrema derecha), el Secretario Ejecutivo de esta nada es el masón del ridículo del #abuelopedofiloamilado. ¿Cuál es la función del Secretario Ejecutivo? Desde luego no es coordinar, pues tanto los temas como el lugar de las reuniones son decididas por todos los miembros durante la reunión. El Secretario es... eso, el Secretario, no hay diferencia entre las funciones de un secretario en la logia, en la Gran Logia o en la Conferencia Mundial de Grandes Logias. El Secretario no es, desde luego, el jefe de los masones del mundo, no dirige nada pues allí ya hay suficientes Grandes Maestros de Grandes Logias soberanas e independientes. No coordina, no decide. Esto no es que lo diga yo, pobre mason de algún lugar poco importante de la geografía española, muy al contrario, lo dijo el Pro Grand Master, Peter Lowndes, en Francia, delante de todo el mundo, para que el que tuviera oídos para oír, oyera. Suponemos que una mosca pasó justo en ese momento por allí, y alguien se distrajo y no se enteró. Recordemos sus palabras: *“Él es simplemente el secretario que organiza la reunión informal de representantes de la Masonería regular que no tiene ningún poder, ni autoridad intrínseca, para hablar en nombre de la Masonería*”. Por “él” se refiere al masón del ridículo. ¿Y lo dice solo Peter Lowndes? No HH, no. No solo lo dice Peter -que además, según las versiones más frikis y disparatadas, hay quien dice que este buen masón inglés tiene pelusilla al bueno de OAO porque es la pera limonera, alto, guapo y con melena-. No, lo dicen los propios reglamentos de la CC.MM.GG.LL.RR. Veamos:
*SECCIÓN IV - OFICIALES: A) EL SECRETARIO EJECUTIVO: DEBERES 1. Presidirá tanto el programa como la parte de negocios de la Conferencia. 2. Ayudar a la Gran Logia anfitriona a organizar la Conferencia. 3. Revisar todos los trabajos y documentos presentados antes de la Conferencia y determinar cuáles serán presentados. 4. Proponer la fecha y el lugar de la próxima Conferencia Mundial sobre la base de las solicitudes recibidas por escrito de las Grandes Logias que deseen acoger la Conferencia. 5. Seleccionar y designar el orden del día y los oradores presentados por el presidente anfitrión para la próxima Conferencia. *
¿Y qué interés puede tener alguien en ser el Secretario? Pues el interés de decir que eres Secretario, y si te apuras, que eres el Jefe de la Masonería Mundial, que estás al frente de 4.000.000 de masones, y pavonearte como si fueras de los T-Birds, y que los Manuel R., Luis A., Jaume d’U. y demás fueran las Pink Ladies. Aunque tal y como sucedía en Grease, el coche que del que fardas sea una chatarrilla que hay que arreglar... Y molestar, molestar mucho a los demás, molestar al Pro Grand Master, y a esas Grandes Logias nada despreciables de varios cientos de miles de hermanos. Como un mitómano, como alguien con una ensoñación excesiva; te crees lo que no eres pero que dices que eres y acabas por América consagrando Capitulos y demas... 
¿Es todo fardar? Tal vez no, pues durante los últimos dos años hemos asistido a un incremento de los reconocimientos hacia grandes logias sudamericanas que no se ha detenido tras la elección del masón del ridículo como Secretario ejecutivo. Nos gustaría hacer una comparación entre las Grandes Logias que reconoce la UGLE y las que reconoce la GLE, pero se da la curiosa situación, curiosa no, curiosísima, de que en la Web de la GLE no aparece ni una sola gran logia brasileña, ni una. Tanto coco, tanto abuelo pedófilo, y tanto bacalhau, para no aparecer mención alguna a sus colegas de juergas. Es más, el resto de grandes logias no es más que un burdo corta y pega de la web de la UGLE. 
Seamos serios, ¿desde cuando en este país hablamos de las “Indias Occidentales”? Acabamos de enterarnos de que Cuba es parte de la Indias Occidentales españolas... Pero pese a este trabajo de webmaster que no merece ser pagado, todos sabemos que la GLE reconoce del orden de dos docenas más de Grandes Logias en México, y otras tantas más en Brasil. Y en aumento... ¿Tendrá que ver algo de esto con los favores que OAO debe por su elección como Secretario Ejecutivo? Aunque lo cierto es que seguimos reconociendo GG.LL. como si no hubiera un mañana... ¿Querrá asegurarse OAO una posición cuando deje la masonería para siempre, tras ser echado a escobazos, y entonces, cuantas más logias, más viajes y más cocos mejor?
Aunque dudamos que tras los escobazos le queden amigos. Algunas amistades son un tanto volubles... ¿Querrá ayudar a algún amiguete en sus negocios, algún amiguete que le ayude a él cuando se le eche a escobazos, algún amiguete que ya hace negocios en Centroamérica, donde cada día reconocemos más grandes logias y que podría estar interesado en expandir negocios por el resto de América Latina? ¿A alguno de esos países donde ha acudido de mozo de espadas de OAO, y que por lo visto le está cogiendo el gusto a eso de viajar y por eso quiere postularse a Gran Maestro? Aunque tranquilos porque en este caso no es canario ni parece tener relación con Conecting Masons, tal vez porque no le haga falta... 
Visto así, la Secretaría a lo mejor sí podría servir a alguien para algo, y no para nada... 
*Artículo firmado por: "H. Thomas Jefferson"

Transparencia Masónica*


----------



## RAFA MORA (2 Ago 2019)

Dale, dale @el mito de casandra , 
que la cosa está interesante 
(y a mí también me interesa).


Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ago 2019)

La ambicion a traves de medios licitos no tiene nada malo.


----------



## montecuruto (2 Ago 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La ambicion a traves de medios licitos no tiene nada malo.



Ja, Ja, Ja.
Liberté, egalité y jodeté


----------



## el mito de casandra (3 Ago 2019)

*sábado, 3 de agosto de 2019*

* "Fakes News" *

Como Óscar y los pocos que van quedando a su alrededor cada vez se ven más descubiertos en sus andanzas antimasónicas, ahora dicen de Transparencia Masónica que publica "fakes news" ("noticias falsas") y que no cita fuentes. Pues bien, vamos a hacer una pequeña relación de algunas de esas noticias que ellos dicen que son falsas y vamos a poner también las fuentes. Por cierto, desde Transparencia Masónica invitamos a los siervos del pequeño "Jefe de la Masonería Mundial", OAO, para que digan en cualquiera de su montón de medios en redes sociales qué noticia publicada en Transparencia Masónica es una "fake new" para inmediatamente publicar aquí fuentes y pruebas de que todo lo que publicamos es rigurosamente cierto. Ahí van algunas de las noticias más escandalosas de la GLE:



*Óscar conspiró contra los anteriores Grandes Maestros de la GLE para echarles de su cargo e imponerse él.*

_Fuente: Las propias declaraciones de Óscar en una entrevista que le hicieron
en El País Semanal de junio de 2018 titulada "Masones, la hermandad del misterio"_



*Óscar bromea con la pedofilia mientras hace el tonto bañándose en termas brasileñas entre cocos y cócteles, todo a cargo de la GLE.*

_Fuente: Las cuentas de Facebook e Instagram de Óscar. Ahí se han
podido ver los hashtag #abuelopedofiloamilado #sexo #chupar _


*Óscar se gasta un tercio del total de gastos de la GLE en invitaciones a otros Grandes Maestros y en viajes que no reportan nada a la Masonería regular española.* 

_Fuente: Informe del Gran Tesorero. De un exagerado presupuesto anual 
para gastos de 30.000 euros, Óscar se gastó 46.590._


_Fuente: Informe del Gran Tesorero. Entre los gastos de Asamblea y los
gastos de Óscar se pasa de los cien mil euros anuales._


*Óscar se ha negado reiteradas veces a rendir cuentas ante el Gran Tesorero y cuando lo ha hecho ha sido tarde y mal.*

_Fuente: Informe del Gran Tesorero. El Tesorero se vio obligado a contabilizar
los gastos de 2018 directamente del extracto de la VISA porque Óscar no le había 
dado comprobantes ni hoja de gastos. Finalmente se los dio en febrero de 2019. _


*Óscar ha cesado al Gran Tesorero, elegido por los masones con derecho a voto, sin justificar ninguna acusación concreta contra él. Le cesó un día antes del Gran Cónclave que era cuando el Gran Tesorero tenía que explicar su informe en el que se incluía los gastos del Gran Maestro.*


_Fuente: Decreto de Óscar. En este decreto se suspende de sus
derechos masónicos al Gran Tesorero un día antes del
Gran Cónclave donde tenía que emitir un informe sobre los
gastos del Gran Maestro._



_Fuente: Diario Masónico. En este artículo se explica la tremenda
irregularidad que supone que un Gran Maestro cese al Gran Tesorero,
elegido por todos, que es el encargado de llevar las cuentas de la GLE 
y controlar los gastos, entre ellos los del Gran Maestro, y que además
lo haga el día antes de emitir su informe._


*Óscar consagra el Arco Real de Perú sin el conocimiento del Supremo Capítulo del Arco Real de Escocia, en un estúpido acto de autobombo, y este Capítulo británico inmediatamente le retira el reconocimiento a Arco Real de Perú consagrado por Óscar, lamentando la actitud de nuestro Gran Maestro.*

_Fuente: Supremo Gran Capítulo del Arco Real de Escocia. En este decreto se lamentan
de la actitud desafortunada de Óscar por consagrar el Capítulo de Perú sin consultar
con el Gran Capítulo del Arco Real de Escocia. El Arco Real de Escocia retira
el reconocimiento al Capítulo consagrado por Óscar en Perú._



*Óscar y su equipo de comunicación hacen una declaración pública manifestando que Óscar está "al frente de la Masonería mundial" a raíz de nombrarle Secretario de la Conferencia Mundial de Grandes Logias Regulares, lo que indigna a la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra. El Pro Grand Master de la UGLE, en un discurso en París le llamó la atención a Óscar por falsear la verdad y erigirse en algo que no es en absoluto.*

_Fuente: El Oriente. Óscar y su equipo de comunicación le colocan como
la persona que está "al frente de la Masonería Mundial" y hacen
un ridículo que de mundial pasa a universal._

_Fuente: Discurso del Pro Grand Master de la UGLE, Peter Lowndes, en diciembre de 2018,
con ocasión de la instalación del Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia Nacional Francesa en París.
La alocución fue en francés y aquí figura la parte del discurso dedicada a Óscar._


_Misma parte del discurso del Pro Grand Master y misma fuente. Ahora traducido al español._



*Óscar pone en altos cargos masónicos a personas con grandes deudas fiscales y de otros órdenes, que han estado implicadas en delitos o que están siendo investigadas por la Justicia.*



_Fuente: Informe del Gran Tesorero para el Gran Cónclave de junio de 2018.
El Gran Tesorero informa de que han embargado la cuenta de Beneficencia
de la Gran Logia de Castilla por un total de 5.000 euros a cuenta de
una deuda de 86.000 euros que el amigo y representante de Óscar en 
la Provincial de Castilla, Manuel R., tiene con la Seguridad Social._



_Fuente: Canarias7. El Venerable Maestro de la logia Axis Mundi de
Canarias, amigo de Óscar, implicado en una investigación de 
facturas falsas. Se trata de una logia y un V.M. a los que Óscar
tiene en mucha estima y que trata con un cariño muy especial. _
_
_

_Fuente: Diario La Txistorra Digital. Hablan de Jaume D'U.,
Gran Oficial de la Provincia de Castilla (sin ser Maestro Instalado),
y amigo de Óscar, condenado por arrancar la bandera española 
de la fachada de unos Juzgados de la Gran Vía de Madrid y poner
la bandera inconstitucional de la Segunda República._


_Fuente: Nota informativa del Registro Mercantil.
El Oficial de la Gran Logia Provincial de Castilla (sin ser Maestro Instalado),
Alfredo V., es amigo y elegido por Óscar Alfonso para dirigir la Televisión de la GLE,
y está implicado en multitud de débitos. Solo hay que meter su nombre y apellidos
en la sede electrónica del Boletín Oficial de Guipúzcoa y se encuentran
decenas de débitos y anotaciones de "ignorado paradero" de este individuo._



*Óscar asegura que para ser Gran Maestro de la Masonería española "hay que tener una parte de cabrón" y que en los cónclaves siempre va "con el machete en la boca" porque "la Masonería, más que una fraternidad, se asemeja a una organización política". Con estas declaraciones públicas, Óscar pone de manifiesto estar lejísimos de lo que debe ser un masón y, sobre todo, un Gran Maestro.*

_Fuente: El País Semanal, junio 2018. Entrevista realizada a
Óscar. Es él quien dice esas cosas, los demás las reproducimos._

Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (3 Ago 2019)

*El Gran Maestro de Castilla, Manuel R., con la conformidad de Óscar realiza un ataque sin precedentes contra la logia La Tolerancia por cubrirse la cabeza con una boina en los trabajos de Maestro. Aunque debe utilizarse una prenda para cubrirse la cabeza, no se especifica cómo debe ser exactamente. El Gran Maestro le adjudica a la boina "connotaciones políticas".*

_Fuente: Publicación en Twitter de El Jueves. Con razón
dicen que no hay chiste que pueda superar un titular así._


_Fuente: Decreto 43 del Gran Maestro Provincial de Castilla.
En él Manuel R., amigo de Óscar, acusa de coaccionar a HH 
ara usar un atuendo "no autorizado con connotaciones políticas", 
"usar expresiones proetarras", "faltas de respeto" y 
"afiliaciones fraudulentas". Todo ello sin pruebas ni argumentos 
lógicos de ningún tipo. Como consecuencia de estas falsedades 
del Gran Maestro de Castilla, acaba investigado por la Corte Masónica._


*Óscar critica y ridiculiza a los Grandes Maestros de Gran Logia de Alemania y de la Gran Logia Nacional Francesa en un discurso en Italia.*

_Fuente: Vídeo del Grande Oriente d'Italia. 
Óscar decía que lo que hacían los Grandes Maestros
de la Gran Logia Nacional Francesa y la Gran Logia
de Alemania era una vergüenza. _




*Óscar reconoce que no se puede admitir en la Masonería a una persona que haya sido condenada, pero al mismo tiempo, incumpliendo todas las normas, admitió a Mario Conde para que reingresase en la Gran Logia de España, después de haber sido condenado. Finalmente Mario Conde se marchó cuando le apeteció.*

_Fuente: Entrevista el 3 de marzo de 2019 en un Diario de Alicante.
Una más de las ridículas contradicciones de Óscar Alfonso_


_Fuente: Misma entrevista en el Diario de Alicante. Óscar dice que no hay
cabida para los corruptos, pero si se mira un poco más arriba podemos
ver las "joyas" de las que Óscar gusta rodearse. Y si nos fijamos en sus
manejos con el dinero de la GLE y el cese del Gran Tesorero podemos
comprobar que Óscar hace exactamente lo contrario de lo que asegura aquí._


*El Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia Provincial de Castilla, Manuel R., representante de Óscar, se atrevió, con el permiso de Óscar, a conseguir las contraseñas de la cuenta de correo de Gmail de la Logia Stella Matutina 75, de Irún, y se metió en los historiales privados de navegación de las personas que lo tenían instalado en sus teléfonos móviles, publicando después, con pelos y señales, cómo había conseguido entrar y las páginas por las que habían navegado.*

_Fuente: Informe del Gran Maestro Provincial de Castilla, Manuel R.
Este informe fue emitido a través de Internet por Manuel R. y se
acabó haciendo público. Nótese que en el informe, Manuel R. dice
que en la navegación privada en la que se ha metido, 
hay pornografía que "presuntamente" implica a menores, lo que
significa que no tiene ni idea de si son menores, pero lo suelta
para hacer el máximo daño posible. Esta investigación fue
consentida por el Gran Maestro Óscar Alfonso._


*Óscar, entre la infinidad de viajes innecesarios que hace al extranjero (en el primer mes y medio de este año ya había hecho más de cuarenta mil kilómetros y así ha seguido hasta hoy), también viajó a Haití, que es un país donde la gente literalmente se está muriendo de hambre. En Haití disfrutó como un niño de una zona VIP, prudentemente alejada de la pobreza, sin hacer el más mínimo gesto hacia las desgracias de su población.*

_Fuente: El Correo de Madrid. Tan solo se hace eco
de la triste realidad de la GLE_


_Fuente: Página de Facebook del Gran Maestro. Aquí se ve cómo disfruta en las limpias playas 
de la zona limpia de Haití, y también cómo le anima el más auténtico defensor de los pobres, 
Jaume d'Urgell, inexplicablemente nombrado Gran Oficial de Castilla sin ser Maestro Instalado._



La verdad es que cuando se leen estas barbaridades realmente parecen "fakes news", pero desgraciadamente no lo son. Deberían serlo pero no lo son. Esta es la Masonería de Óscar Alfonso Ortega y su gente. Por mucho que digan que son noticias falsas, no lo son en absoluto. Qué más quisiéramos nosotros que toda esta basura que rodea al Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España fuese un sueño, pero no lo es. Es la triste realidad.

Si les satisface pueden seguir llamándolas "fake news" pero ellos saben muy bien que la vergonzosa y podrida realidad de la GLE supera la mente más retorcidamente imaginativa.


----------



## el mito de casandra (3 Ago 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La ambicion a traves de medios licitos no tiene nada malo.



Es que, lícitos no parece que sean 
:

@RAFA MORA ahí tienes la dosis, esta vez con un buen resumen,


----------



## zapp (3 Ago 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> Pues al parecer, la GLE y GOE están juntitos progretas y meapilas masones #masónycatolico . Los progretas no están de acuerdo con el jefe. OAO Oscar de Alfonso Ortega, al punto, que como se está dando la gran vida a costa de los presupuestos masónicos  el tesorero, que al parecer iba el hombre a poner números al tema, pues el jefe, lo destituyó.
> 
> Al parecer, en Canarias (cosa extraña) hay una corrupción brutal en las logias, en Castilla también, en fin, las cosas sublimes que tanto publicita la secta. Crecimiento espiritual y tal
> 
> Estoy deseando que den las 12, hora en la que cuelgan los artículos







Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## el mito de casandra (4 Ago 2019)

Y siguen  pero aquí solo tenemos una parte, la que denuncian los progretas masonazos
donde está la otra?

impolutos?

PELEA DE GALLOS incluídos 33º

*¿qué se está cociendo en nuestro país? *









*domingo, 4 de agosto de 2019*
*Hamlet o el Supremo soriano*


La GLE de Óscar y el Supremo soriano, cada vez más extrañamente unidos.
El Supremo soriano se las prometía muy felices con la crisis de la G.L.E.: Cuanto peor en las logias de la G.L.E., mejor en los capítulos del Supremo soriano, ya que los masones se daban de alta en estos para huir de la vergüenza de aquellas. El Supremo soriano hasta sirve de coartada para quienes tienen miedo de dimitir como Gran Oficial. Ramón V. (GMP de Cataluña) tendrá muy pronto el pretexto que espera, cuando se le nombre treintaytres excelso.

De cara a la G.L.E., lealtad absoluta a Óscar Alfonso, pequeño emperador del paralelo que pasa por Brasil y líder de todos los masones del mundo. Pero de cara a los hermanos sufrientes de la G.L.E., críticas a OAO y apoyo a su sustitución aunque todo adornado con mil explicaciones de cómo el Supremo soriano necesita a la G.L.E. para hacer caja.

En resumen, lo de siempre: una vela a Dios y otra al diablo, como hacen los jesuitas y los comunistas. En medio, llamadas telefónicas a OAO para aplacarle y concesiones a OAO, aunque no todas las que le exige desde su Olimpo.

El rey del Supremo soriano puso a OAO, ya que sin su apoyo y su fotografía electoral, OAO no sería Gran Maestro. Los problemas interiores del Supremo soriano determinaron el triunfo de OAO sobre MTI. Las cuentas pendientes entre el rey soriano y el renombrado torrícola beneficiaron a OAO.

El rey del Supremo soriano, que siempre estuvo al sol que más calentaba en cada momento, fue recompensado y su vanidad colmada con medallas y malletes.


También ahora el rey del Supremo soriano es el que mantiene a OAO.


Hasta ahora uno de los mejores apoyos de Óscar: El Supremo soriano.
El rey del Supremo soriano busca un equilibrio imposible entre OAO y los principios éticos que proclama el Supremo centenario, desde antes de ser soriano.

El rey del Supremo soriano mete miedo a los treintaytreses recordándoles el “Supremo de juguete” del arriero y el Supremo (ya no de juguete) de los suprapirenaicos.

Pero han surgido los problemas. Se preparan otros liderazgos para cuando haya que cambiar de rey porque el actual tenga que acompañar a OAO al exilio. Los reyes siguen a los emperadores, aunque este rey ha demostrado sobradamente y desde hace mucho tiempo su capacidad para cambiar de chaqueta y adular al ganador. Hay treintaytreses que afilan su daga mientras, en voz baja, critican el sometimiento del rey al emperador y el descarado alineamiento del Supremo soriano con el pequeño líder de la Masonería mundial.

Por si fueran pocas las tribulaciones del rey del Supremo soriano, aparece un Supremo en el coprincipado con las bendiciones de muchos e importantes Supremos así como el plácet de las Obediencias europeas y norteamericanas.

Se le complican las cosas al rey del Supremo soriano, se le complican en su casa y en la vecindad. Al rey le hubiera gustado que todo fuera más rápido para poder dar un volantazo a tiempo. A este paso tendrá que jugársela y, si no acierta, pudiera quedarse agarrado a la brocha. Su instinto le dice que la G.L.E. va a cambiar pero no sabe cuándo.

El rey del Supremo soriano ya no puede volver otra vez al coprincipado… Otra vez no.

*Artículo firmado por: "H. Enric Marfany"
Transparencia Masónica*


----------



## TORREVIEJO (4 Ago 2019)

El problema se llama Ismael


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> El problema se llama Ismael



Cuéntanos más


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

lunes, 5 de agosto de 2019
El gestor
Aguantaos la risa QQHH: Manuel R. es un eficiente gestor. Como lo oís. Todo depende de lo que uno se marque como objetivo. En función del objetivo marcado es como debe medirse el nivel de eficiencia. En su vida privada demostró sobradamente ser un eficiente gestor. Qué se lo digan a los que aún le buscan por las redes sociales para que les devuelva el dinero que les debe. Querido Mario, envíales las convocatorias de Renacimiento, Curros Enriquez o Atlántica. O mejor, que lo busquen por Lugo en enero de 2020. No sería capaz de dirigir un kiosko, dejó a deber decenas de miles de euros a la Seguridad Social, y ni los calzoncillos que lleva tienen escrito a rotulador su nombre no vaya a ser que también se los embarguen. 

Como GMP está demostrando ser un eficiente gestor, sí señor. Tal y como quedó demostrado en la Asamblea de Castilla, logró unir a toda la provincia. Contra él, eso sí. Pero unida como nunca antes estuvo. Dicen que su cara y la de sus "fieles" Filippo, Jaume o Alfredo (grandes "masones" donde les haya, je, je...) eran todo un poema mientras una Provincia unida en su contra tumbaba todas y cada una de sus candidaturas. Lo dicho, un eficiente gestor. 

Dicen también que es un eficiente gestor de blogs. Él se junta con dos o tres personajillos más y lo gestiona de tal manera que todos sepamos que es él quién está detrás. Como apenas ha salido de su Galicia natal, el pobre no sabe más que hablar de personas de Castilla y por supuesto solo de oídas, aunque haga años que se echaron a un lado o carezcan de especial relevancia. Además, él solito se encarga de filtrar a su blog información que él solo posee para que podamos disipar cualquier duda que pudiera quedar. 

Es un gestor muy eficiente de información reservada, como bien van a saber su abogado y el juez instructor de su querella. Igualmente es un eficiente gestor de tiempos. Además de blogs y "excretos", tiene tiempo para ir sumando denuncias y querellas de toda índole, ya sean denuncias masónicas, ya sean querellas criminales profanas. Es un gestor, como diría nuestro querido Gran Orador, Carmelo O., "de puta madre". Llegado el caso podría darse la situación de que tuviera que gestionar todo lo anterior desde el mako, tan buen gestor es. Aunque no estamos del todo convencidos de que pueda gestionar el ser Gran Maestro desde tan distinguido alojamiento. Porque aunque nadie podría imaginarlo, ese cuerpo tan chiquitín, tiene una ambición enorme. Tan grande es su ambición, que se ve a sí mismo como Gran Maestro. Aunque lo más probable es que acabe a buen recaudo o fuera de la GLE -o ambas cosas- en los próximos meses.

"Miniyo", en una ensoñación, se ve de Gran Maestro. No sabemos quién se lo habrá prometido, pero seguramente quien se lo prometía se estaba riendo de él por lo bajo mientras lo hacía. Ni un solo masón votaría a semejante sujeto: moroso, querellado, demandado, investigado... ¿Os imagináis una entrevista en El País de esas que gustan tanto a OAO, pero con Manuel R. de protagonista?: "Os presentamos a Manuel R., moroso, ex convicto, con graves conflictos en el pasado, y Gran Maestro de la GLE". De risa si no fuera porque es patético. 

Y ahora se dedica a atacar al que considera su rival más fuerte, pues mientras que él es un tipo despreciable, sin amigos ni nadie -absolutamente nadie- que le tenga un ápice de cariño, ese otro, que él considera su rival, sigue despertando el cariño de muchas personas, aunque, dicho sea de paso, el cariño no se traduzca necesariamente en votos.

Y no es el único candidato al que ataca. Realmente nos preguntamos quién es el que le dice cuál de los candidato es más fuerte... Hemos de suponer que más adelante ataque a Luis A., o Pedro P., o a cualquier otro que la rumorología eleve al nivel de candidato. Está claro que es un gestor muy eficiente de rumores. 

Pues siendo tan buen gestor en rumores, Manuel R. debería saber que hay un rumor en toda la GLE que dice que ningún masón que se haya mantenido al lado de OAO va a ser un candidato digno, lo cual excluye a tus rivales, pero muy especialmente a ti. Gestiona eso. Además, como experto gestor, y gracias a su labor cibernética, cuando la GLE vaya a pedir Honorabilidades, o lo que es aún más importante, cuando OAO intente cumplir su anhelo de que le sea repuesto -a él- todo el patrimonio del Grande Oriente Español, o la alternativa compensación económica, se va a quedar con un palmo de narices. El pobre es un gestor eficiente pero parece olvidar quién Gobierna este país y gran parte de sus CC.AA. Óscar, nunca olvides a quien le deberás el portazo a la Honorabilidad, a la GLE y los escobazos que recibirás en tu lomo en el futuro próximo. 

Nuestro eficiente gestor está gestionándose su carrera masónica de forma brillante, sobre todo si su objetivo sea que esa carrera acabe mal y pronto.



Artículo firmado por: "H. Thomas Jefferson"

Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

y enseñar al ignorante. Colaboraciones: pimpinelaescarlata@protonmail.com
*El delfín cobarde*



















Decía el *“Che” Guevara* que *“son moderados todos los que tienen miedo o todos los que piensan traicionar de alguna forma”.* Esta sentencia encaja perfectamente con la actitud del actual Gran Maestro Provincial de Madrid, *Javier Escalada*.
*Javier Escalada* aspira a suceder a *Óscar de Alfonso*, pero la aparición de *Manuel Rey*, como Gran Maestro Provincial de Castilla y eficiente gestor, le provocó un grave ataque de celos que le llevó a temer por su “delfinato”.

Presto corrió a buscar apoyos entre los perdedores de las últimas elecciones a Gran Maestro y los halló.
*Javier Escalada* consiguió que sus amigos socialistas, en especial *Jesús Gutiérrez Morlote*, “El Felón”, al que debe algún favor personal, *Txema Oleaga, Joe Mondéjar* y demás ratas de Redención 167, lo consideren un candidato de consenso a Gran Maestro de la GLE.
*Óscar de Alfonso* parece no enterarse de nada y solo despertará de su letargo cuando sienta el puñal de *Bruto *en su pecho.

Publicado porPimpinela Escarlataagosto 2, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen El delfín cobarde*Las ratas viven en Redención 167*





La actual plaga de ratas _(Rattus norvegicus o ratas de alcantarilla)_que sufre la Gran Logia de España, tiene su foco en la logia de estudios *Redención Nº 167*, perteneciente a la Gran Logia Provincial de Madrid, de la que es Gran Maestro Provincial el socialista *Javier Escalada*.
En este nido se reúnen las siguientes ratas, cuando coinciden en Madrid: *José María Oleaga Zalvidea*, alias *Txema Oleaga*, *Joe Mondejar*, *Jesús Gutiérrez Morlote*, “El Felón”, *Rafael Rodríguez*, *Santi Merino* “El pajillero” y *Román Echaniz*, entre otros.
*Óscar* ¿cuándo vas a llamar a www.rentokil.es?
*Javier Escalada* ¿permites que haya una logia conspirativa y rateril en tu jurisdicción?
Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 30, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen Las ratas viven en Redención 167*La mafia del PSOE en la Gran Logia de España*


















El grupo de políticos del *PSOE *que aspira a controlar la *Gran Logia de España* actúa como una mafia organizada y con diversas ramificaciones en todo el territorio nacional.
Veamos un ejemplo:
*José María Oleaga Zalvidea*, alias *Txema Oleaga*, senador del *PSOE *por Vizcaya y miembro, entre otras, de la logia* Stella Matutina Nº 75* de Donostia, utiliza su poder en el *Partido Socialista de Euskadi – PSOE *para castigar a aquellos masones que no se someten a su mafiosa voluntad.
Otro miembro de *Stella Matutina Nº 75*, *Jon Bilbao*, concejal electo en el *Ayuntamiento de Bilbao*, también por el *PSOE, *no convocó elecciones a Venerable Maestro el pasado mes de mayo, contrariando así los deseos de *Txema Oleaga*.
Grave error el del Hermano *Jon Bilbao*, ya que el senador *José María Oleaga Zalvidea* llamó al cabeza de lista del *PSE-PSOE* al Ayuntamiento de Bilbao para advertir sobre la “imprudencia temeraria” que suponía haber incluido a *Jon Bilbao* en la lista de concejales.
Curiosamente, desde la putrefacta logia *Stella Matutina Nº 75*, sale un e-mail anónimo, enviado a todos los grupos políticos del Ayuntamiento, con información referente a supuestas deudas mercantiles de *Jon Bilbao* con el objetivo de acabar con su recien obtenida concejalía.
Mientras esto ocurre en el norte de España, en Madrid, *Javier Escalada*, Gran Maestro Provincial, hace unas fechas nos envía un email a pimpinelaescarlata@protonmail.com en el que literalmente nos dice:
_“Supongo que sabéis que en las logias no hablamos de política, ¿porqué metéis al PSOE en todo esto?, no os dais cuenta que entorpecéis las relaciones de la Institución con los organismos y gobiernos que presiden?_
Os ruego que reconsideréis vuestra actitud.”
Parece que el *Gran Maestro Provincial de Madrid* no tiene muy claras sus lealtades o, tal vez, la mafia del *PSOE *en la *Gran Logia de España* cuente con un tentáculo más en Madrid…


Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 29, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen La mafia del PSOE en la Gran Logia de España*Adolfo Zabala, la caga*





*Adolfo Zabala*, alias *“El gañán de la boina”*, miembro de La Tolerancia Nº 16, de Bilbao, la ha cagado (como no podía ser de otra manera).
Ha difundido un mensaje, propio de un demente resentido, que reza tal que así:
_“Tenemos todos los informes del gran tesorero para remitir la existencia de la tarjeta black a la fiscalía y uco en blanqueo de capitales y a la agencia tributaria para que abran expediente a Oda y revisen cuatro años todos sus movimientos en la GLE y en su despacho y familia”
“Esto esta en marcha. LA TOLERANCIA 16, intocable y Manuel Rey a casa.”
“Se termino, hay que ir a la cabeza y no vamos a parar.”_

(Las faltas de ortografía son comprensibles en un gañán como *Adolfo Zabala*)
La cuestión es que ese mensaje amenazante y delirante, impropio de un masón, no ha gustado nada en el Supremo Consejo y *Adolfo Zabala*, alias *“El gañán de la boina”*, *se queda sin su ansiado grado 33* *activo*, al margen de las denuncias que le van a llover.





¿Tal vez la boina ha poseído su cerebro? ¿Tomará nota “La banda de los cuatro”? ¿Quién será el siguiente en cagarla? ¿*Morlote*?
Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 25, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen Adolfo Zabala, la caga


La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

*Ni santos, ni inocentes*





Los guardeses de la finca de *La Banda de los Cuatro* (*Morlote, Oleaga, Menoyo y Torres*) no son ni santos ni inocentes, pero les gusta portar boina.
La francmasonería es universal pero a estos ignorantes aldeanos les tira más la moda rústica.
En lugar de gorro de cantero, prefieren boina de labriego.
Los señoritos se lo pagarán, o no.
Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 25, 2019Publicado enNoticias1 comentarioen Ni santos, ni inocentes*“Morlote Style”*





El refranero español ya nos advierte: “el que nace lechón, muere cochino”. Este es el caso de *Jesús Adolfo Gutiérrez Morlote*, *“El Felón”*. No hay más que revisar sus estrategias pasadas en el *PSOE *y las veremos reflejadas en las actuales tropelías que está llevando a cabo en la Gran Logia de España.
Ya cuando *Morlote*,* “El Felón”*, era director provincial de instituciones abiertas del *Insalud*, la comisión ejecutiva regional del *Partido Socialista de Cantabria (PSC-PSOE)* dicidió *incoarle expediente y sancionarle* por: “_las supuestas *filtraciones a los medios de comunicación*de documentos internos, la *realización de actividades como corriente de opinión* -mientras que la dirección socialista entiende que ésta no se encuentra reconocida y que se trataría de una *tendencia organizada*– y la*exposición pública de críticas* a la situación orgánica del PSC-PSOE_“.
Estas tretas ya nos son familiares en la GLE. Con los años, eso sí, ha aprendido a utilizar a tontos útiles y permanecer en un indecente segundo plano. Este es el *“Morlote Style”*.
Más recientemente y durante el *9º Congreso del PSOE de Cantabria*, *“El Felón”* creó una corriente denominada “Bloque Regenación” intentando imitar el éxito de “Nueva Vía” de ZP. Traicionó a todos sus compañeros de partido y al final fracasó.

*La historia se repite *pero confunde a su partido con la *Gran Logia de España*. Sabemos cómo se mueve esta rata y no conseguirá sus objetivos.

*Agradecimientos*: al Hermano “Fidelium”, de Semper Fidelis Nº 150, que nos ha facilitado esta información contrastada. Próximamente anunciaremos la formación del “Colectivo Pimpinela”, tal y como sugerís muchos en vuestros mensajes.
Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 22, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen “Morlote Style”*La GLE está siendo víctima de los enfrentamientos internos del PSOE*
La Gran Logia de España está siendo víctima de los enfrentamientos internos del *Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE)*.
*José María Oleaga Zalvidea*, alias *Txema Oleaga*, senador del *PSOE *por Vizcaya, está llevando su enfrentamiento con el sector “susanista” del *PSOE *al blog de las ratas y a confundir la *GLE *con el *PSOE*.






*José María Oleaga Zalvidea*, alias *Txema Oleaga*, (en la foto recibiendo carantoñas de su amo *Patxi López*), no perdona a quellos miembros de la Gran Logia de España que apoyan a *Susana Díaz*, como es el caso de *Jaume d’Urgell*.





















*Jaume d’Urgell* está siendo víctima de su posición política, cercana a *Susana Díaz* y opuesta a la liderada por *Patxi López* y su segundón *Txema Oleaga* (igual que el aprendiz de politólogo, y discípulo de *José Luis Menoyo*, alias *La Reina Madre*, *Francisco Javier Rivas, *alias *“Paquito El Chocolatero”.*
La Gran Logia de España no es el Partido Socialista Obrero Español, por más que les pese a *Jesús Adolfo Gutiérrez Morlote* y a su banda.
*¡Basta ya de politizar la Gran Logia de España! ¡Ratas fuera de la GLE!*
Y *Óscar de Alfonso Ortega*, sigue sin llamar a http://www.rentokil.es

Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 21, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen La GLE está siendo víctima de los enfrentamientos internos del PSOE*Morlote nos enseña a intoxicar y mentir*







*Morlote, “El Felón”,* nos da, en el blog gestionado por sus lacayos, una lección magistral de *cómo mentir e intoxicar:*

_“Hemos recibido una información muy interesante que por el momento no vamos a desvelar. Hay que esperar a tener todos los datos.”_. Traducción: “Érase una vez…”
_“Hay quien dice que…”._ Traducción: “*Morlote, “El Felón”*, dice que…”
_“Gracias a las informaciones que vamos recibiendo, poco a poco iremos hilándolo todo. Será muy interesante ver cómo termina…”_. Traducción: “Hay que ser más tonto que *Txema Oleaga* para creerse esto”
*Santiago*, por favor, deja el onanismo, que se te está secando el cerebelo.


Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 20, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen Morlote nos enseña a intoxicar y mentir*Las ratas y la*


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

*Las ratas y la mierda*
*Las ratas*.
Todos sabemos que las ratas se alimentan de inmundicia y generan mierda. Estas, además, están orgullosas de sus deposiciones.























































*Y sus deposiciones:*





*¡No a la coprofagia informativa! *
Las ratas quieren que consumas sus contenidos sin espíritu crítico, sin contrastar sus patrañas, es decir, sin libertad de pensamiento.
Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 19, 2019Publicado enNoticias2 comentariosen Las ratas y la mierda*¿Dónde estábais, Hermanos?*





En los primeros días de existencia de *“La Pimpinela Escarlata” *hemos recibido numerosos mensajes de miembros de la Gran Logia de España en pimpinelaescarlata@protonmail.com .
Ha habido felicitaciones, recriminaciones, amenzas, denuncias, burlas, insultos y algunas interesantes filtraciones.
Algunos HH:. han comenzado a ponerse nerviosos y otros nos transmiten su intranquilidad por la campaña de difamaciones y mentiras orquestada por *Jesús Adolfo Gutiérrez Morlote*, *José María Oleaga Zalvidea*, alias *Txema Oleaga* y *José Luis Menoyo*, alias *La Reina Madre*.
¿Dónde estábis, Hermanos, durante es último año en el que la Gran Logia de España ha sido sistemáticamente atacada y difamada por estos malos compañeros? ¿No érais conscientes de que los ataques y difamaciones hacia nuestro máximo representante, el Gran Maestro *Oscar de Alfonso Ortega*, eran ataques, en realidad, contra la regularidad y soberanía de la GLE? ¿No os dábais cuenta de que medios fascistas, muy próximos a la *Fundación Francisco Franco*, estaban colaborando con estas ratas?
Nos alegramos de que empecéis a desperezaros y a daros cuenta de la cruda realidad: la Gran Logia de España necesita una urgente desratización o todo el trabajo hecho hasta ahora, se perderá.
¡*Hermanos, desenmascaremos al hipócrita, abatamos al ambicioso y enseñemos al ignorante. ¡Ahora o nunca!*
Publicado porPimpinela Escarlatajulio 18, 2019Publicado enNoticias



MASONAZOS EN LA POLÍTICA ESPAÑOLA, y así nos luce el pelo


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estamos en el siglo XIX.
> ¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?
> 
> Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...



Yo estoy a favor del Absolutismo como aquellos cien mil hijos de San Luis contra los liberales, o aquellos carlistas contra los republicanos comunistas.

A favor del Santo oficio y las órdenes templarias. Como aquellos cruzados de la Reconquista y aquellos tercios conquistadores.

En lo que estoy en contra es del liberalismo de este sistema podrido y corrupto hasta los cimientos, de su marxismo cultural y de todos sus crímenes de lesa Patria y lesa humanidad, por los que aún no ha pagado.


.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Ago 2019)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Hablan de libertades y democracia aquellos que se ocultan en secreto y se tiranizan a sí mismos en grados y jerarquías?....De espaldas a ese "pueblo" al que tildan despectivamente como "profanos" e ignorántes, claro.
> 
> Vuestra misma estructura interna sectaria es ya despótica y opaca, ¿como teneís la jeta de hablar de libertades, antiguo regimen e inquisiciones?.










.


----------



## esNecesario (5 Ago 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## maromo (5 Ago 2019)

Lo que no entiendo es qué gana un tipo de este pelaje publicando chorradas en Instagram de viajes que se pega.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Ago 2019)

La luz de la que hablan, la iluminación de la que presumen, es la luz de Lucifer.

Existen dos masonerias, la visible y la invisible. La invisible es la que controla a la visible, que es una simple agencia de colocación y promoción profesional realmente. Todos los que se declaran masones abiertamente o no tanto, como nuestro conforero Asurbanipal, al cual tengo grán respeto ojo, són tan profanos como el resto, són tan ignorántes como nosotros respecto a la masoneria invisible.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (5 Ago 2019)

IN NOMINE DI ISMAEL


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

*Elementos del PSOE intentan convertir a la Gran Logia de España en un instrumento político a su servicio*


Publicado porPimpinela Escarlata julio 11, 2019 
Deja un comentario en Elementos del PSOE intentan convertir a la Gran Logia de España en un instrumento político a su servicio 


No es la primera vez que la Gran Logia de España sufre los intentos de miembros del PSOE de convertirla en una prolongación de su partido. Ya lo intentó *Josep Corominas* y actualmente vuelven a la carga.
La masonería irregular, liderada en España por el *Gran Oriente de Francia*, lleva años intentando socavar la regularidad de la Gran Logia de España sin consegjuirlo. Han puesto todos sus medios y lacayos españoles a trabajar con este objetivo y, ciertos elementos del PSOE, encabezan actualmente este movimiento desde dentro de la Gran Logia de España.
Junto con Jesús Adolfo Gutiérrez Morlote tenemos también a *José María Oleaga Zalvidea*, alias *Txema Oleaga*, actualmente Senador en las Cortes Generales por Vizcaya (PSOE). 






*José María Oleaga*, en compañía de otros, y sirviendo siempre los intereses de *Jesús Adolfo Gutiérrez Morlote*, forma parte de esos miembros de la GLE que, tras perder su candidato las elecciones a Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, están intentado acabar con nuestra Obediencia.

Si no consiguen someter a la GLE a sus irregulares intereses, prefieren verla desaparecer.
*Hermanos, desenmascaremos al hipócrita, abatamos al ambicioso y enseñemos al ignorante. ¡Ahora o nunca!*

Elementos del PSOE intentan convertir a la Gran Logia de España en un instrumento político a su servicio

**


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2019)

Por mi que se partan la cara, putos tiburones neoliberales capitalistas menuda mierda llevan


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2019)

Llevan más de una década creando capítulos falsos e infiltrándose en los tradicionales hasta expulsar o quitar el poder a los maestres. Esta es otra nueva entrega.

Hay muchos edificios en los centros históricos de las ciudades que están bajo control de distintas logias. En mi ciudad varios, muy emblemáticos del modernismo y muy céntricos y golosos. Ha habido varias campañas contra la función de estos edificios, pero nunca los han soltado. Supongo que en el resto del país ocurrirá algo parecido.


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

Mabuse dijo:


> Llevan más de una década creando capítulos falsos e infiltrándose en los tradicionales hasta expulsar o quitar el poder a los maestres. Esta es otra nueva entrega.
> 
> Hay muchos edificios en los centros históricos de las ciudades que están bajo control de distintas logias. En mi ciudad varios, muy emblemáticos del modernismo y muy céntricos y golosos. Ha habido varias campañas contra la función de estos edificios, pero nunca los han soltado. Supongo que en el resto del país ocurrirá algo parecido.



Puedes ampliar el comentario sobre la infiltración?


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Ago 2019)

El colegio invisible  se quieren cargar a AOA 

Estos son lo de las deposiciones 

Read this article in english
El Colegio Invisible ha publicado cuatro documentos en los que hemos analizado la posición de los hermanos no españoles dentro de la Gran Logia de España.

Hemos tratado de explicar quiénes son estos hermanos, qué papel tienen en la Gran Logia de España y qué se espera de ellos como miembros de la Gran Logia de España. También el Colegio Invisible les ha pedido asumir ciertas acciones y un papel dentro, que vaya en beneficio de toda la Gran Logia de España.

Estos son los documentos que el Colegio Invisible ha presentado

1.- Carta abierta a todos los hermanos de la Gran Logia de España.

2.-Petición de Dimisión del Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España y convocatoria de elecciones.

3.-Demasiada Confianza.

4.-Con palabras de otros.

El Colegio Invisible tiene constancia de que los hermanos no españoles dentro de la Gran Logia de España, están cambiando su posición desde un incondicional apoyo a la persona que en este momento es el Gran Maestro de la Gran logia de España, hacia otra en la que se cuestionan su capacidad y aptitud para llevar el rango.

El convencimiento que está creciendo es que esta persona por sus acciones y por su personalidad, no es apto para mantener el rango que tiene de Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España. Consideramos que el Gran Maestro ha usado su influencia, su derecho a realizar nombramientos y su forma de actuar, con poses que podríamos calificar como “payasadas”, o de simpático “buen tío”, actuando en eventos masónicos, para convencer a algunos hermanos de que le apoyen cuando en la fría luz del día jamás lo habrían hecho.
No hay malos sentimientos u hostilidad contras los hermanos no españoles de la Gran Logia de España.

NADIE debe pensar esto a pesar de que el gran maestro y su máquina de propaganda puedan sugerir que este sentimiento existe. El Colegio Invisible ha hecho repetidos llamamientos a la unidad, fraternidad y regularidad entre todos los hermanos de la Gran Logia de España, algo que por otro lado no se ha dado bajo el presente liderazgo. De hecho para nosotros parece que el actual Gran Maestro y sus cortesanos están llevado a cabo un viejo y dictatorial método de control de la mayoría que es “divide y vencerás”.

El Colegio Invisible está impresionado y conmocionado por los ataques repetidos del Gran Maestro y su máquina de propaganda sobre hermanos que han servido muy bien a la Gran Logia de España, sus provincias, sus logias, y los cuerpos colaterales, en el pasado.

La amenaza de posible suspensión de logias enteras; la suspensión de masones a título individual, sin cargos o recursos, y los casos comenzados pero no terminados en el sistema de justicia masónico, nos indica la naturaleza irregular del comportamiento del actual Gran Maestro y la forma en que está dirigiendo la Gran Logia de España.
En nuestra opinión esta situación deberá ser eventualmente resuelta en una de estas dos formas:

La primera posibilidad de solución, es que la mayoría de los hermanos miembros de la Gran logia de España, cualquiera que sea su nacionalidad o ritual practicado, retiren su apoyo al actual Gran Maestro, pidan su dimisión y voten en el Gran Cónclave y la Gran Asamblea por la celebración de elecciones anticipadas que puedan mantener la regularidad de la Gran Logia de España.

La segunda posibilidad será actuando sobre el reconocimiento y la regularidad de la GLE que deberá ser suspendido por otras grandes logias por un periodo de tiempo necesario hasta que por todos los hermanos de la GLE puedan resolver el problema creado por el actual Gran Maestro y, una vez más, entonces, ser nuevamente reconocida como Gran Logia regular por el resto del mundo masónico.
La Gran logia Nacional de Francia ( GLNF) fue por este proceso en el pasado y ahora está una vez más reconocida como gran logia regular.

En efecto fue en la ceremonia de reconocimiento de la “nueva, mejorada, regular” gran logia de Francia y de su nuevo gran maestro, en la que la GRAN LOGIA UNIDA DE INGLATERRA, recordó al Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, que era solo el secretario, la persona que hace las actas y envía las citaciones para la CMI, y no su líder como había pretendido ser. El “ego” del gran maestro de la Gran logia de España no conoce limites ¡¡¡.
Para el colegio invisible, la mejor solución es resolver nuestros problemas sin perder nuestra regularidad.

Para esto todos debemos retirar nuestro apoyo al actual gran maestro de la GLE y elegir un nuevo Gran Maestro que nos debe guiar en la reforma de la Gran logia de España para que la presente situación no pueda volver a repetirse jamás. El peligro es que no seamos capaces de realizar este cambio fundamental antes de que la GLE se derrumbe y caiga en el desorden. Esto puede suceder si la Gran Logia cae en la irregularidad antes de que los problemas internos puedan resolverse. Como este peligro existe es necesario hacer estos cambios AHORA¡¡¡

Aquellos que piensan que puede existir un vacío y una ausencia de liderazgo si el actual Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España se ve forzado a dimitir no tengáis miedo, hay muchos buenos masones con la firme creencia en los principios éticos masónicos, moralidad, fraternidad, ayuda y verdad, que no trabajaran con el actual gran maestro de ninguna manera. Una vez el presente Gran Maestro sea forzado a dejar su oficio, estos hermanos están más que listos y cualificados, para dar un paso adelante y ayudar a implementar los cambios necesarios para que la Gran Logia de España vuelva a ser una vez más una honorable y regular institución masónica.

El Colegio invisible cree que cualquier nuevo elegido Gran Maestro debe firmar un código ético, ser totalmente transparente y de buena e incuestionable conducta. Debemos ser gobernados por las decisiones de la Gran Asamblea y sobre todo ser regulares en todos los sentidos por eso, combinando el esfuerzo y trabajando juntos en armonía y fraternidad los hermanos, todos los hermanos, podemos salvar la Gran Logia de España

Colegio Invisible de Covadonga: NO HAY ODIO - Diario Masónico


----------



## el mito de casandra (6 Ago 2019)

Aquí dejo la respuesta del otro bando, puntual como siempre



















*martes, 6 de agosto de 2019*
*La afrenta a la Orden*

Otrora, si un profano especulaba con la masonería, brotaban de su mente, más o menos acertadas, etéreas figuraciones arcanas, misterios esotéricos y ritos ancestrales, simbólicamente ejecutados por honorables individuos, alegóricamente ataviados con elegancia, pulcritud y refinamiento, todo ello en propósito de un bien mayor. El mayor bien imaginable por el ser humano. 

De entre ellos, su máximo representante, no podía ser menos que la exaltación del honor y la distinción, un embajador competente y virtuoso, prudente, digno de aunar desde el Trono del R. S. los más altos estándares de aptitud masónica.
Siendo así, estando llamados a tal elevada misión, ¿por qué la masonería prohíbe el proselitismo, siendo tan ambiciosa la meta a llegar? O mejor, ¿qué se espera sortear mediante esta restricción?. 

Pues se quiere evitar, exactamente, lo que hoy está pasando. RAE en mano, el proselitismo es la acción de ganar prosélitos, definiéndose estos como un “_partidario que se gana para una facción, parcialidad o doctrina_”. 
La razón es, consecuentemente, que la Masonería no necesita partidarios o gregarios que aplaudan sin consciencia los actos de sus mecenas, ni mucho menos seguidores “twiteros” o “facebookeros” adheridos a la causa afanosos de dar un “me gusta” o regalar un tierno emoticono, de esos que nunca se gastan, porque no cuestan nada.

La masonería no busca acólitos, no los necesita, la masonería anhela librepensadores y librepensadoras, honrados, pulcros, de buenas costumbres y ávidos de buscar, conocer y encontrar. *El espíritu masónico es analítico, metódico, se pregunta así mismo y duda de todo. Es espíritu masónico no es volátil, ni relativo, ni mucho menos está en venta, el espíritu masónico honra su mandil y a sus Hermanos, porque ambos representan el camino, lo que se quiere alcanzar, lo que se desea conservar, el soporte para sus herramientas, la esencia de su determinación. *
Ya alerté, con honda preocupación, como el gobierno de la GLE de adorno y oropel, vuelca sus esfuerzos en la captación de “recursos capitacionales” cuyo fin espurio no está alejado de mantener el nivel de gastos de ciertos mandiles. Pero ese asunto, que ya consta en múltiples artículos de este medio, debe estacionarse durante estas líneas; lo que ahora quiero destacar, motivo de mi afligimiento, es cómo la ciudadanía percibe la masonería hoy y si verdaderamente nos encontramos en la historia ante un punto de inflexión que puede debilitar, irrevocablemente, la Institución en nuestro país.




En un universo mediatizado, Internet es la primera herramienta para acercarse a la Masonería, y por ello, en un ejercicio tan básico como buscar en Google “masonería España” los resultados son reveladores:

*1º. En primer lugar aparece una logia “regular” que ha comprado los servicios de publicidad de Google y aparece como “anuncio”.

2º. La entrada de “Francmasonería en España” de Wikipedia. En ella, en el apartado “la masonería en la actualidad”, se expone: “En este sentido, podemos encontrar hoy en España, dentro de las organizaciones existentes, distintos tipos de logias: liberales, conservadoras, tradicionales, laicas, deístas, esotéricas, de ámbito regional, nacional o internacional, así como masculinas, mixtas y femeninas”. 

Desde esta segunda entrada, el profano entenderá, que si quisiera ingresar en una Logia antes, habría de decidir qué “tipo de logia”. A continuación, seguirá escrutando el resto de resultados.

 3º.- La entrevista, en el portal vice.com, a un masón joven de una logia regular de la GLE. La entrevista está precedida del siguiente Lead “Existen, están entre nosotros y, según ellos son inofensivos”.  Inquietante.

4º.- El cuarto resultado facilitado por Google, es el infausto y horrido reportaje realizado para El País el 13 de junio de 2018, “MASONES: LA HERMANDAD DEL MISTERIO”. Si Oscar Alfonso, no fuera “COCOSCAR”, sólo la oportunidad perdida habría sido el mayor daño que un Gran Maestro hubiera podido provocar a la Masonería. 
Únicamente hacer mención a esta entrevista me consterna: la luz roja artificialmente proyectada sobre el Gran Maestro, trasmutado en un ser noctívago y vampírico; la profanación (aún parcial) de la logia Phoenix 31 en la iniciación de un Hermano, triste e inaceptable, todo ello orquestado por el Gran Maestro Provincial de Madrid, Javier E., aspirante al Trono, y todo ello ante el apocamiento de sus Hermanos; las alusiones del Gran Maestro como “hay que tener una parte de cabrón” y a como él va “con un machete en la boca”… 
Empleando un símil televisivo de máxima audiencia: SHAME. SHAME. SHAME.

5º.- El quinto resultado, es la página oficial de la Gran Logia de España: GLE.es. Nada que reseñar.
Por consiguiente, de los cinco primeros resultados, cuatro corresponden a la GLE (1 de agosto de 2019), y el profano, ahora más extrañado que ávido de conocimiento, continuará la búsqueda averiguando quien es el máximo dignatario de esta honorable y vetusta Orden.





A continuación se escriben en mayúscula los TÍTULOS de los artículos que se encontrarían si se tecleara en Google, “Óscar de Alfonso”. Es decir, los primeros 10 resultados visibles para cualquiera:

Primer resultado: LA GRAN LOGIA DE ESPAÑA EN MANOS DE LA DESVERGÜENZA, artículo de www.canariasplural.com

Segundo Resultado: PIDEN LA DIMISIÓN DE OSCAR DE ALFONSO, GRAN MAESTRO DE LA GRAN LOGIA DE ESPAÑA, artículo de www.elcorreodemadrid.com.

Tercer resultado: TWITTER de Oscar, en la que se describe como Maestro Masón. 

Cuarto resultado: LOS MASONES DE ESPAÑA ELIGEN A OSCAR DE ALFONSO. Artículo de www.cronicaglobal.elespanol.com. Este artículo se refiere a “fotos inadecuadas”, y a un viaje “sufragado por la organización, algo que levantó las críticas de un sector de la Gran Logia”. 

Quinto resultado: Artículo de La Vanguardia de 2010, “CON LA CRISIS ALGUNOS HERMANOS HAN TENIDO QUE ABANDONAR LA LOGIA”.

Sexto resultado: FACEBOOK de Óscar.

Séptimo resultado: FUGA DE MASONES EN LA GRAN LOGIA DE ESPAÑA. Artículo de www.economiadigital.es

Octavo resultado: EL MASÓN DEL RIDÍCULO POR EL #ABUELOPEDOFILOAMILADO, AL FRENTE DE LA MASONERÍA MUNDIAL. Artículo de infovaticana.com

Noveno resultado:“MI MUJER DICE QUE ESTO ES UNA TONTERÍA, Y YO EL MÁS TONTO”, DICE UN GRAN MAESTRO MASÓN. Artículo de www.religionenlibertad.com.

Décimo resultado: ¿QUÉ LA MASONERÍA ES UN LOBBY? ¿Y QUÉ? Artículo de www.laopinioncoruna.es.

Como podrá comprobarse sin dificultad, ninguna de estas noticias referidas al Gran Maestro de la GLE hace referencia valores, a virtudes, a iniciativas puestas en marchas desde la Obediencia. No hay proyectos, no hay destino, no hay frutos… solo árboles podados en un bosque de acacias secas.

Si la avidez de conocimiento y posterior estupefacción del profano definitivamente transmuta en el morbo de saber quién este sujeto y qué hace allí, clicará en imágenes y será en ese preciso momento cuando el látigo restallará, flagelará y provocará sangrantes laceraciones en nuestra Orden. Siento vergüenza de ellas, siento vergüenza de nosotros que lo permitimos, siento vergüenza de no saber qué hacer ni cómo evitar la siguiente dentellada. 
Inicié el artículo escribiendo cómo un Gran Maestro debería sublimar la honorabilidad de la Orden. Una búsqueda de cinco minutos en Google sirve para demoler hasta el último ápice de dignidad.

Hagamos esta reflexión, si alguno de nosotros quisiera desvelar su condición de masón, ¿cómo podría sobrellevar que nuestro interlocutor cogiera el móvil y observara la foto de un tipo semidesnudo, en un viaje masónico oficial, tapándose las tetas con unos cocos, con un hashtagemético (vomitivo) tal como #abuelopedofiloamilado, entre otras majaderías mamarrachiles e infantiloides ¿Cómo podría decirle a mi interlocutor, mi padre, mi hermana, mi amigo, que ese individuo es el Gran Maestro de mi honorable y centenaria Hermandad?

No podría, la vergüenza me sepultaría. La indecencia es inapelable. En términos jurídicos, quizá más próximos a Óscar que los masónicos, la deshonra perpetrada es firme y definitiva, y no hay derecho al olvido.

Por eso es tan intenso el daño que consuma y por eso duele tanto, la herida está abierta y si se sigue cubriendo, no va a cicatrizar. Cada vez que una persona teclea “masonería” en su teclado, en casa, en el móvil, donde sea, y la web responde… la Institución se resiente, convulsiona, la Orden se desangra, nosotros morimos. Es un daño cierto, penetrante, latente, duradero y angustioso.

El joven masón de la entrevista a la que hacía referencia, al ser preguntado acerca del contenido simbólico de los guantes blancos, responde que nos muestra el cuidado con el que deben tratarse las cosas.

Pues bien, ese cuidado, ese amor, ese refinamiento, se ha perdido desde el desgobierno de la GLE. El Gran Maestro ha corrompido los guantes blancos remplazándolos por un machete entre los dientes, una herramienta herrumbre y homicida con la que sepultar la virtud masónica en un manantial de ceniza y hollín. Que la afrenta a la Orden sea impune, dependerá de nosotros.

Y por último, Queridos Hermanos y Hermanas, si sois conscientes de la gravedad de la herida y estáis decididos a sanarla, recordad en vuestro camino el Libro de la Ley Sagrada: vivid alegres por la esperanza, animosos en la tribulación y constantes en la oración (Romanos 12:12). Porque la masonería es un camino individual, pero no solitario y por ello y en estos tiempos más que nunca, S.F.U.
 Artículo firmado por: "H. Cartabón M.M."

Transparencia Masónica


Se sacarán los ojos entre ellos*


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ago 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> Puedes ampliar el comentario sobre la infiltración?



Por comentarios de conocidos que son masones, parece que se formaban grupos en sus logias, que iban invitando gente afín. También están logias de nuevo cuño, algunas de ellas creadas directamente con fondos públicos a partir de ateneos y cosas así, que terminaban siendo reconocidas por otros capítulos afines para obligar al oriente a tenerlas en cuenta, aunque no declararan ni el rito en algunos casos. Varios de estos conocidos pasaron a ser durmientes hartos del tema.

Parece que en la II república debió ocurrir algo parecido, recientemente vi una lista de maestres que nada tenían que ver con el origen y función de las logias que llevaron, incluso que cobijaban grandes resquemores con los antiguos miembros y que les hicieron más de una canallada.


----------



## Tartufo (6 Ago 2019)

Que se metan sus pirámides y obeliscos por el ojete


----------



## el mito de casandra (7 Ago 2019)

Analizando los blog
Transparencia Masónica
La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española

y sobre todo a los personajes que se citan, podemos hacer una bella historia de amor 




Y en esa publicación, cómo no, aparece rápidamente *el comentario de Luis Alcaina,* tu elegido para la sucesión, diciendo exactamente: "Una pena que los reconocimientos vengan solo de fuera..., pero ya se sabe, el mal del español, nadie es profeta en su tierra". No, querido Luis Alcaina, no. Los reconocimientos a Óscar no vienen "de fuera", así genéricamente, los reconocimientos a Óscar vienen de Brasil que es donde él, aparte de disfrutar con cocos, cócteles, termas, paellas, bacalhau, abuelos pedófilos y otras cosas, también se dedica a reconocer, un día sí y otro no, Grandes (pequeñas) Logias de estaditos brasileños y de otros países parecidos, con el único y exclusivo fin de que, a cambio, le hagan estos "reconocimientos". Luis Alcaina, precioso, pregunta en la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra (donde le conocen bien), a ver si tienen algún reconocimiento para Óscar. Por ahí hay que empezar, querido Luis Alcaina, hay que empezar por ver de dónde vienen los reconocimientos y de dónde las broncas, y después comparar Grandes Logias. Pero dejemos a Luis Alcaina, que tiene menos futuro en la GLE que un vendedor de "ice creams" en el Polo Norte, y vamos a seguir con Óscar.

Transparencia Masónica


*Luis Alcaina Guzmán* 33º (Murcia) 

19-04-05 20:30 h. Presentación en la sala de conferencias del Casino de Murcia, a cargo del prologuista y los coautores del Codex Templi Luis Alcaina, Antonio Galera, Alfonso Sánchez Hermosilla y José Antonio Mateos, los cuales hicieron una breve exposición sobre el Bafomet templario, la Sábana Santa de Turín y su relación con los templarios y otros temas.

http://www.templespana.org/libreria/codextempli/presentaciones.html

#masónycatólico



*Algunos HH:. han comenzado a ponerse nerviosos y otros nos transmiten su intranquilidad por la campaña de difamaciones y mentiras orquestada por Jesús Adolfo Gutiérrez Morlote, José María Oleaga Zalvidea, alias Txema Oleaga y José Luis Menoyo, alias La Reina Madre.*


¿Dónde estábais, Hermanos?


Un bebé en la tapia de fusilamientos
*José Luis Menoyo* descubre a los 50 años en el diario de un capellán el trágico origen de su madre

Un bebé en la tapia de fusilamientos


*Jesús Gutiérrez Morlote*

Actividad política
Siempre muy unido a los movimientos asociativos, fue de los primeros promotores de los Scouts en Cantabria tras la Guerra Civil y, más tarde, durante sus estudios universitarios, perteneció al Sindicato Democrático de Estudiantes Universitarios. Su actividad política comenzó en Izquierda Democrática, pequeño partido democristiano impulsado por Joaquín Ruiz-Giménez, de cuya Comisión Ejecutiva Nacional llegó a formar parte, concurriendo a las Elecciones Generales del 15 de junio de 1977 en la candidatura al Congreso de los Diputados por Santander. Posteriormente se afilió a la Unión General de Trabajadores (sindicato que representó presidiendo el Comité de Empresa de su hospital durante años) y, algo más tarde, en 1978, al Partido Socialista Obrero Español, que abandonó en 2006 tras reiteradas desavenencias con su dirección regional en Cantabria

En la primera legislatura del Presidente Felipe González Márquez fue nombrado por el entonces Ministro de Sanidad -Ernest Lluch Martín- Director Provincial de Sanidad y Consumo en Cantabria (puesto del que no llegó a tomar posesión) y, posteriormente, en 1983, se incorporó a Instituto Nacional de la Salud (INSALUD) en el equipo liderado en Cantabria por Fernando Lamata Cotanda. Desempeñó sucesivamente los cargos de Director Provincial de Atención Primaria (Cantabria, 1983-1984), Director Provincial del INSALUD y Director Provincial de Sanidad (ambos en Salamanca, 1984-1987), Director General de Salud de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha (presidida entonces por José Bono Martínez, 1987-1989) y Asesor del Subsecretario del Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo (entonces José Luis Fernández Noriega).

En 1989 se incorporó a la política sanitaria nacional al ser nombrado por acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros y a propuesta del de Sanidad y Consumo -Julián García Vargas- Director General del Instituto Nacional de la Salud (INSALUD) , cargo en el que permaneció hasta 1991. Siendo ministro José Antonio Griñán Martínez, fue nombrado Director General de Recursos Humanos y Organización del Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo (1992) y, más tarde, Director General de Ordenación Profesional .

En 1993, a propuesta de la ministra Ángeles Amador Millán, fue nombrado Secretario General de Salud del Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo, con rango de Subsecretario.

Ha sido también Consejero de Administración de la Agencia EFE (1992-1994) y del Banco de Crédito Local (1993-1994), de cuya Comisión Ejecutiva formó parte.

Reincorporado a la actividad profesional, fue Jefe de Servicio de Cardiología en el Hospital Universitario Marqués de Valdecilla de Santander y Profesor Asociado de la Universidad de Cantabria hasta su retiro.

Jesús Gutiérrez Morlote - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



*José María Oleaga Zalvidea*

(Bilbao, 1963), más conocido como Txema Oleaga, es un político español perteneciente al Partido Socialista de Euskadi-Euskadiko Ezkerra (PSOE) del que es miembro del comité provincial de Vizcaya y del comité nacional. Fue candidato a alcalde de Bilbao en las elecciones de 2007 y 2011. Tiene una hija.
Biografía

Txema Oleaga Zalbidea es abogado, licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad de Deusto, y experto en Responsabilidad Civil, Derecho del Seguro, Derecho Penal y Derecho de la Circulación.

Fue elegido por primera vez concejal en el Ayuntamiento de Bilbao en 1999. En 2004 dejó su despacho profesional al convertirse en portavoz del Grupo Municipal del PSE-EE en dicho ayuntamiento, cargo que ejerció hasta 2011. Asumió la portavocía y la candidatura al dejar el cargo su predecesor, Dimas Sañudo, elegido presidente de FEVE.

En las elecciones municipales de 2007 fue candidato a la alcaldía de Bilbao, obteniendo la tercera plaza, con el 22,08% de los votos y siete concejales (los mismos que el segundo, el Partido Popular), dos más que en anteriores elecciones. Volvió a ser candidato a la alcaldía en las elecciones municipales de 2011, en las que su partido perdió más de 12.000 votos, casi un 9% respecto a las anteriores, y pasó de siete concejales a cuatro, quedando en cuarto lugar. En octubre de 2011 dimitió como presidente del grupo socialista del consistorio bilbaíno.

En diciembre del mismo año fue nombrado Presidente de Metro Bilbao, cargo en el que cesó al llegar el Partido Nacionalista Vasco al Gobierno Vasco.

Es elegido senador por Vizcaya en las Elecciones generales de España de 2019 para la XIII legislatura de España.
Referencias

«Anexo. Elecciones Locales 2011. Municipio: Bilbao». Boletín Oficial de Bizkaia, núm. 78. 26 de abril de 2011. p. XXIII.

Txema Oleaga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Ago 2019)

Que no insistas, que no nos interesan en absoluto.
(No quiero ver más tochos. Al ignore.)


.


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Ago 2019)

Culpaba de todo, al fin y a la postre a los judíos y a los masones. 

Recién muerto Franco, todo el mundo se echaba las manos a la cabeza y pensaba que eran los delirios de un viejo majadero. A mi, en estos precisos momentos, no se me ocurre una mejor forma de describir lo que sucede en España (ojo, y en el mundo occidental) que:

_“Todo obedece a una conspiración masónica izquierdista de la clase política, en contubernio con la subversión terrorista comunista, en lo social”._

Esta es una frase textual del último discurso público de Franco en la plaza de Oriente poco antes de morir. Estaba referido a las protestas que habían levantado las ejecuciones del 27/09/75 de dos terroristas de ETA y tres del FRAP, condenados por asesinatos de guardias civiles y policías.

La mayor parte de las protestas y las más duras tuvieron lugar en Francia, país que mantuvo la pena de muerte hasta 1981 año en que la derogó Miterrand. En Francia habían cortado el último pescuezo en Septiembre de 1977, dos años más tarde de los últimos fusilamientos ordenados por Franco. También habían mantenido los encierros subhumanos en los presidios de la Guyana hasta 1953. La égalité, la liberté y la fraternité, pero por los cojones.

Francia es ese vecino que saluda muy amable en el ascensor, pero luego tira las colillas en tu terraza cuando sale a fumar y su perro caga en tu jardín. Adalides de las libertades, la democracia y la libertad, pero solo de fachada, porque no son más que un estercolero masón. Es bien sabido que Francia comienza a colaborar contra ETA a cambio de contraprestaciones económicas, exenciones para sus multinacionales, etc. Ahora controlan Ciudadanos directamente, es Macron el que da las órdenes.

En Francia no hay alto cargo que no sea masón. Se cree que hay más de 150.000, Hollande, Sarcozy, Valls, Macron, todos. Un infecto nido masón que quieren trasladar a España, y lo logran, claro, porque no es que aquí metan en la masonería a los que ya hay, sino que ponen al frente de todo a masones. Zapatero, Rajoy, Pedro Sánchez, Rivera, vamos, que en España también vamos bien servidos. _Realmente_ bien servidos_.


_


----------



## Asurbanipal (7 Ago 2019)

La GLE no es la única Masonería en el siglo XXI. (Desde el siglo XIX existen otras, más fecundas, adogmáticas y liberales).


----------



## TORREVIEJO (7 Ago 2019)

ISMAEL es quien controla a la màsonada y las cloacas.


----------



## el mito de casandra (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Que no insistas, que no nos interesan en absoluto.
> (No quiero ver más tochos. Al ignore.)
> 
> 
> .





Y eso?


----------



## gester (7 Ago 2019)

Yo es que me pierdo en estos temas. Ahora eso de colgar las miserias en internet y ridiculizar al otro públicamente les hace muy humanos.


----------



## el mito de casandra (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Que no insistas, que no nos interesan en absoluto.
> (No quiero ver más tochos. Al ignore.)
> 
> 
> .



10k lleva el hilo


----------



## el mito de casandra (7 Ago 2019)

Definitivamente la masonería española es una cloaca, como el resto del país e instituciones.

Gran Oriente de Francia
La alicantina _Constate Alona

"libertad, igualdad, fraternidad y LAICISMO"  ,Mixtidad _



*2 de julio de 2019*
*AHORA EL GOdF EN ESPAÑA. Conflicto en la Logia Constante Alona de Alicante*



Dice el viejo refrán eso de «en todas las casa cuecen habas y en la mía a calderadas»..., y eso parece suceder en una masonería que siempre se ha mantenido estable, al menos de la puerta para fuera las logias del Gran Oriente de Francia en España, no ha sido talleres de presentar mucho escándalo más allá de los sarpullidos que presentaron algunos Hermanos cuando ellos creían que se competía por su espacio o se invadían sus predios, pero por lo general la política de muchos de ellos ha sido más bien silenciar las cuestiones y aplicar otras políticas como la invisibilización.
Fuera como fuere, es extraño que los conflictos salten fuera de los entornos de las logias y menos que ellos lleguen al mundo profano , y eso es lo que ha pasado esta mañana, para pasmo de propios y extraños, dado que una serie de Masones, notables por su lucha porque el GOdF tuviera un punto de referencia en el Levante, hoy se ven obligados a salir a la calle con un Comunicado.

Está claro que el GOdF no ha resuelto bien la cuestión del paso a ese extraño limbo en el que se mueve y que denomina como "mixtidad", no lo ha resuelto bien, y se deja ver en la revista _La Chaine d´Union _dedicada a este tema, donde opinan los hombres y mujeres que componen el marchamo pro-mixtidad, *pero lo hacen desde una visión orgánica, escondiendo bastantes datos sobre ese conflicto en el que nos vimos involucrados muchos Hermanos, y no porque no quisiéramos a las Hermanas en nuestras bancadas, sino porque los lobystas tenian prisa por coronar su gallo, y hasta estaban dispuestos a llevar a la Obediencia ante los tribunales profanos. Lo que son las cosas.
Pues bien de aquellos polvos mal echados estos lodos. Les dejo con el Comunicado de los ex- Venerables de la Logia Constante ALona:*

VGG.

*COMUNICADO*​_En el día de hoy, 2 de julio de 6019 (v.·.L.·.), fecha en la que hace 17 años encendió luces la R.·.L.·. Constate Alona en el seno del G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·., estos Pasados VV.·.MM.·. activos en la actualidad en este Tall.·., queremos transmitir el siguiente comunicado:

La R.·.L.·. Constante Alona, que levantó columnas el 7 de junio de 5.997 (v.·.L:·.), ha desarrollado todos sus trabajos dentro de los Land Marks y los valores de la Masonería Universal y del G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·. en particular. Por este motivo en estos diecisiete años de recorrido en la Ob.·. hemos trabajado siempre bajo el respeto nuestros Reglamentos, puestos al servicio de los HH.·. y no al contrario; hemos sido rigurosos con el Rito y devastado la piedra bruta con planchas y debates, de gran calidad, fruto del esfuerzo y del trabajo introspectivo de los miembros de este Tall.·..

Constante Alona decidió a su vez ser, desde su nacimiento, una Log.·. ciudadana utilizando como instrumento a la Sociedad Benéfica Constante Alona. Desde el año 2001, ha participado en los eventos anuales de los Mártires de la Libertad en Villafranqueza hasta nuestros días. Forma parte de la Comisión Civica para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica desde el año 2005, ha realizado conferencias en el Club Informacion (Periódico provincial y local) sobre temas de gran interés para la ciudadanía. En la celebración del 175 aniversario del nacimiento de la primigenia Log.·. se realizó un curso de Masoneria en la Universidad de Verano Rafael Altamira, de la Universidad de Alicante (2007) y ha creado el premio Franklin Albricias que se concede desde hace doce años a las entidades que dedican su trabajo a la defensa de los valores de Libertad, Igualdad, Fraternidad y Laicidad en la Educación Pública. 

*Este premio tuvo como colofón la entrega de un busto de bronce en reconocimiento a la figura del H.·. Franklin Albricias en la plaza que lleva su nombre en Alicante y que fue sufragado no solo por el G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·., sino también por Logias belgas, la comunidad evangélica española y por suscripción popular con la venta de bonos.*

La Log.·. a su vez ha sabido estar acorde con los nuevos tiempos, disponiendo de página web desde el año 1999 y teniendo un amplio trabajo en las redes sociales situándola como la página más visitada como Logia en la red Facebook de España, lo que ha facilitado el conocimiento de nuestra Aug.·. Ord.·. así como el acceso de gran número de profanos, algunos de los cuales han realizado su iniciación masónica en este Tall.·.. Podríamos decir en este momento que más del 90% de los HH.·. de la R.·.L.·. Constante Alona han accedido a nosotros por esta vía.

Este recorrido nos llena de satisfacción, y ha recibido su reconocimiento, como la constante visita de consejeros de la Orden, pero sobre todo, siendo una de las pocas logias españolas que ha recibido en sus trabajos en dos ocasiones al Gran Maestro del G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·.. así como al G.·.M.·. del G.·.O.·.S.·.. Pero si algo nos enorgullece es el haber sido la primera Log.·. de España que ha realizado una Ten.·. en el Templo Arthur Grussier de Paris, un justo reconocimiento a nuestro Trabajo.
La R.·.L.·. Constante Alona ha trabajado incesantemente por el crecimiento del G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·. en España. Así pues *un total de cinco Log.·. han nacido directamente del seno de nuestro Tall.·.. realizando las iniciaciones, subidas de salario, exaltaciones, a la vez que las regularizaciones de masones ya iniciados, provenientes de Canarias, Andalucía, Madrid y Murcia.* Más de sesenta semillas de masonería se irradiaron por nuestro país y hemos de decir con satisfacción, que todo fue para hacer una Masonería Adogmática de gran calidad. 

Todo esto está siendo empañado por algunos HH.·. del Tall.·., que con difusos fines han conseguido quebrar la armonía que debe reinar en los corazones, con informaciones vertidas que han sido manipuladas o se comentan de forma intencional
Hemos sabido en estos últimos días que, tanto en el seno de la R.·.L.·. Constante Alona como en los foros que esta participa, se ha definido el reciente proceso de elección de Venerable de nuestro Tall.·. como el fruto de la necesidad de recuperar la “Auténtica Masonería”.

Nos sorprende a su vez, que circule entre los HH.·. de iniciación más reciente en el Tall.·. la afirmación de politización de la Log.·.. En el seno de nuestro Tall.·.. Como es normal en cualquier Log.·., ha habido y hay HH.·. de todo el espectro político democrático, sin preponderancia de ninguna organización, dentro de los límites que exigen los RR.·.GG.·. del G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·.. No por ello renunciamos a denunciar, dentro de nuestras columnas y en el mundo profano, la vulneración de los valores de Libertad, Igualdad, Fraternidad y Laicidad, posicionamiento que debe ser identitario, pues somos una Log.·. en el seno del G.·.O.·.D.·.F.·..

A su vez consideramos que la exteriorización es uno de los pilares que ha conseguido el reconocimiento ciudadano en nuestro entorno como organización de reflexión (así lo demuestran nuestros actos públicos, publicaciones en prensa e incesante actividad en las redes sociales), y consideramos que no debemos renunciar a la misma, por ser esta nuestra vía para dar a conocer nuestros valores y en cierto modo nos da identidad como Log.·. 
*Acorde con los tiempos y el posicionamiento de nuestra Ob.·., la mujer debe estar en pie de igualdad con los hombres, pues no es posible esta premisa ignorando al 50% de las mujeres. Iniciamos personas libres y de buenas costumbres, no hombres o mujeres. *

Hasta ahora compartíamos el templo con logias femeninas y mixtas y por respeto les facilitábamos el crecimiento con la indicación a las profanas de su existencia para la libre elección. Las circunstancias han cambiado, los Tall.·. con los que compartíamos nuestro templo han optado por trabajar en los de la Masonería Dogmática, y en nuestra opinión ya no hay excusa para no iniciar y afiliar a mujeres en el seno de nuestro Tall.·.. Cualquier otro planteamiento sería un paso atrás en las conquistas de nuestra Aug.·. Ord.·. y de nuestra Ob.·.. 

*Apoyamos sin ninguna duda que el hecho de ser mujer no sea un impedimento para fortalecer las columnas de la R.·.L.·. Constante Alona.*

Y no queremos dejar al margen la grave acusación a estos HH.·. que firmamos este manifiesto, de falta de respeto a la Libertad y a la Democracia en el seno de nuestro Tall.·. por parte de aquellos que con la fuerza de los votos ganaron la votación de la nueva veneratura y el Col.·. de Off.·. para el próximo curso. Todos los votos han de ser iguales y tener el mismo valor, y con esta premisa han de aceptarse los resultados de las votaciones. Pero a su vez la base de nuestra Ord.·. es la concordia y el respeto, que se construye a base de consensos. 

*Durante los dos cursos masónicos pasados, quienes ahora tienen la responsabilidad de llevar adelante la Log.·., han estado castigando y criticando incesantemente, en Log.·. y fuera de ella, a nuestro V.·.M.·., Miguel Sarceda, un H.·. bueno, que ha estado al lado de todos nosotros cada vez que lo hemos necesitado en el mundo profano, en situaciones en ocasiones desagradables, y al que se le ha acosado tenida tras tenida, en lugar de trabajar para apoyarle en lo necesario, como así aceptaron al comprometerse con su cargo los HH.·. que conformaban su Colegio, y al que apoyaron y votaron en sus dos elecciones a V.·.M.·*.. 

*Los metales han entrado en el Templo. La ambición, el fanatismo y la ignorancia, son los peores compañeros del Maestro M.·..* Pero nos entristece la actitud de los maestros más jóvenes del Tall.·., influenciando el voto de los App.·. en el nombre de la “Auténtica Masonería”. Estos maestros recientes nos tuvieron a todos nosotros como sus VV.·.MM.·. o incluso como sus Vigg.·.. Lo que aben lo aprendieron de nosotros, y no se debe despreciar unos de nuestros principales valores masónicos, la trascendencia y la transmisión.

Con esta actitud poco podremos aportar a los nuevos AAp.·. y CC.·., máxime si nuestro recorrido masónico no tiene perspectiva más allá de un lustro, lo que hace muy atrevido definir que es la “Auténtica Masonería”, para como colofón, romper la cadena de la trascendencia.

Por esto hacemos un llamamiento a la introspección, a la importancia de vernos en el otro para ser reconocidos como HH.·., al respeto a la tarea realizada en todos estos años, que ya suman décadas, como punto de partida para construir una Log.·. fuerte. A la importancia de los consensos para construir concordias duraderas. A no aplicar el rodillo a cualquier H.·. Maestro por el hecho de no haber apoyado al actual candidato ganador, a pesar de lo ajustado del resultado. A la Hermandad que nos caracteriza que parece haber desaparecido de entre nuestras columnas.

Nos avala la experiencia de bastantes años en nuestra Aug.·.Ord.·., de lo vivido en nuestro Tall.·. y visto en otras LLog.·.: De seguir asi, veremos como se debilitan nuestras col.·. y al final habremos perdido HH.·. queridos y algo muy importante, habremos estado mucho tiempo sin construir, sin trabajar al progreso de la Humanidad. Una victoria en una votación no nos da la razón, nos otorga una responsabilidad, máxime cuando la logia está absolutamente polarizada, partida en dos, como se pudo ver en el resultado de las votaciones. Ahora es tiempo de sumar, no de dividir.

Sería nuestro deseo que a la vuelta del verano hagamos entre todos los HH.·. de nuestra R.·.L.·. realidad la frase de inspiración masónica del Juan de Mairena del H.·. Antonio Machado:
¿Tú verdad? no, la verdad; y ven conmigo a buscarla.
La tuya guárdatela.
Hemos dicho_



​

_
Rafael García Meseguer
P.·.V.·.M.·. Juan Carlos Rodríguez Carrero
P.·.V.·.M.·. José González Asencio
P.·.V.·.M.·. Pedro Lloret García
P.·.V.·.M.·. Miguel Sarceda Bruzos
_


_MASONERIA SIGLO XXI_​


----------



## el mito de casandra (7 Ago 2019)

*7 de junio de 2019*
*LA MASONERÍA ESPAÑOLA FRENTE AL ALZA DE VOX*


Otra de las cuestiones que la masonería española tiene en el tapete y que hasta ahora no ha puesto a debate, al menos que se sepa es el tema de la ultraderecha y el alza de su representante ideológico VOX en la España de hoy.
Hasta ahora se ha manifestado una parte del pueblo español, y algunos miembros del llamado pueblo masónico, pero las estructuras masónicas españolas: GLE, GLSE, DH, GLFE, COC… ni han dicho, ni han hecho nada de momento… digamos que de momento han hecho un mutis por el foro, pero es algo que por mucho que se esconda bajo la alfombra del momento político, algo tendrán que decir, digo los masones y la masonería.

No es un tema nuevo, tanto en lo relativo a ser pieza de trofeo para los ultra derechistas, me refiero al tema masónico, ya tenemos la experiencia de 1938 y como fuimos perseguidos por la derecha española con Franco como promotor.
Y en cuanto a lidiar con la ultra derecha la masonería española también tiene experiencia, la cual tuvo que afrontar el tema cuando en 1934 se dio a elegir a los masones militantes de la CEDA , que o la organización política o la masonería.
En ese sentido el Consejo federal simbólico del Gran Oriente Español, no se anduvo con cuentos, y dio de baja a bastantes masones y algunos de ellos muy significativos, incluidos a los reformistas de Melquiades Alvarez que habían pactado con la CEDA, y al propio Melquiades..

Ahora en el 2019 tenemos una situación muy parecida, sabemos que VOX va de frente y pone proa a los principios masónicos, al menos a los de talante liberal, aunque al final terminará afectando a todos los masones y a todas las masonerías, por tanto, la masonería en general y cada Obediencia en particular tendrá que tomar posición en el tema de VOX y la presencia de la ultra-derecha en las instituciones publicas.

Hasta ahora casi que no había habido movimientos, salvo el patente hecho de estar atentos a su existencia, pero ahora con votos propios y con ayudas de otros partidos se están patetizando con pactos activos o actitudes pasivas el que VOX esté entrando a en las instituciones públicas, tanto regionales, estatales como municipales. 

*Por tanto la masonería deberá, no tardando mucho, en posicionarse no solo ya con el tema de VOX, que ya va siendo tarde dejar oír su opinión, sino también con respecto a las posturas de las posibles militancias de masones en VOX, por si hubiera caso alguno,..*

Pero además sería bueno que la masonería española en su conjunto o por separado emitiera cuál es su postura ante la existencia de VOX, o la posibilidad de que hubiera militantes de VOX en su organización masónica, y debiéramos oir su opinión y postura activa sobre los pactos.

Porque este tema no solo influye en la posición masónica sobre VOX, sino sobre aquellos otros partidos que están facilitando la llegada de VOX a las instituciones, como es el caso del PP y de Ciudadanos.

Por tanto la pregunta es ¿Dejará la masonería española (GLE, GLSE, DH, GOC., GLFE… al libre albedrío que sus miembros alaben y participen activamente o pasivamente en organizaciones, no solo de ultra-derecha, sino en aquellas otras que colaboran o participen en el alza de la ultra-derecha en las instituciones españolas., mediante pactos u otras estrategias?
Tema peliagudo que al GOE no le tembló la mano, aunque imperaba el espíritu republicano y ser garantes de los pilares de la República y la Democracia, pero ahora mucho me temo que en nombre de un cierto apoliticismo se intente justificar algunas militancias y concurrencias no se haga nada pues puede verse como se vacían algunas logias de militantes del PP y Ciudadanos, y eso no le conviene a la maltrecha masonería española.

En suma que hay un gran debate y toda una apuesta por ver como resuelve la masonería española la papela de la ultraderecha y sus colaboradores…
. 
Es algo que me tiene intrigado, y que espero se empiecen a oir algunas voces al respecto …, porque hasta ahora hay como mucho silencio.
UN TAF. *Victor Guerra

LA MASONERÍA ESPAÑOLA FRENTE AL ALZA DE VOX*


----------



## mindugi (8 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Que no insistas, que no nos interesan en absoluto.
> (No quiero ver más tochos. Al ignore.)
> 
> 
> .



Asquea leer a esta gentuza. El tono que se palpa al leer el texto revela podredumbre moral. Se entiende que hayas decidido no contaminar tu espíritu con los tejemanejes de la masonada. 

En cambio yo me los leo. Debo estudiar al enemigo. Han ejercido demasiada influencia ya; ¡sus tentáculos se extienden hasta el dormitorio! Y el frigorífico, Dios... ¡quieren que comamos gusanos!


----------



## Emperador (8 Ago 2019)

Por diatribas del destino tuve un amigo metido en cierta logia madrileña. No pasaban de ser un mero club politico-filosófico con sus simbolismos que se reunían para debatir. Había de todo, desde abogados hasta carpinteros, y su influencia social era nula, ninguno ocupaba puestos de responsabilidad en ningún sitio.

No niego que tuviera su influencia en el pasado, pero hoy día me parece que lo que hay es mucho magufismo.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (8 Ago 2019)

mindugi dijo:


> Asquea leer a esta gentuza. El tono que se palpa al leer el texto revela podredumbre moral. Se entiende que hayas decidido no contaminar tu espíritu con los tejemanejes de la masonada.
> 
> En cambio yo me los leo. Debo estudiar al enemigo. Han ejercido demasiada influencia ya; ¡sus tentáculos se extienden hasta el dormitorio! Y el frigorífico, Dios... ¡quieren que comamos gusanos!



Yo los tengo ya muy estudiados, pero respeto tu decisión. Aunque te aviso que de sus intentos de manipular y desinformar no vas a sacar mucha información, más allá de constatar ese hecho...



Emperador dijo:


> Por diatribas del destino tuve un amigo metido en cierta logia madrileña. No pasaban de ser un mero club politico-filosófico con sus simbolismos que se reunían para debatir. Había de todo, desde abogados hasta carpinteros, y su influencia social era nula, ninguno ocupaba puestos de responsabilidad en ningún sitio.
> 
> No niego que tuviera su influencia en el pasado, pero hoy día me parece que lo que hay es mucho magufismo.



Ellos tienen prohibidísimo hablar de lo que se habla allí. Hacerlo se pena con la muerte.
Por supuesto que los de clase media-baja no tienen influencia más allá de la que puedan ejercer en sus círculos próximos y entre las personas a las que puedan acceder. Pero esto es suficiente para crear movimientos sociales y lobbies que, como sabemos, acaban teniendo mucho poder y ejercen mucha presión.
Sin contar movimientos más oscuros como los proterroristas, terroristas, escraches y distintas formas de acoso llevadas a cabo por personas que están entre nosotros y se les considera "de nosotros".


.


----------



## Asurbanipal (8 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Ellos tienen prohibidísimo hablar de lo que se habla allí. *Hacerlo se pena con la muerte.*
> Por supuesto que *los de clase media-baja no tienen influencia más allá de la que puedan ejercer en sus círculos próximos y entre las personas a las que puedan acceder*. Pero esto es suficiente para crear movimientos sociales y lobbies que, como sabemos, acaban teniendo mucho poder y ejercen mucha presión.
> Sin contar *movimientos más oscuros como los proterroristas, terroristas, escraches y distintas formas de acoso llevadas a cabo por personas que están entre nosotros y se les considera "de nosotros".*
> 
> .



¡Cuánta imaginación tienes!
Además de mentirosa, fantasiosa.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (8 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¡Cuánta imaginación tienes!
> Además de mentirosa, fantasiosa.



Chico cumplidor y fiel a su juramento.
Haz lo contrario y ya verás...(aunque en el fondo ya lo sabes, pero no puedes reconocerlo)
No es ninguna mentira, de hecho cualquiera puede ver por internet cómo, por qué y de qué manera se hace el juramento.
En realidad no estoy desvelando ningún secreto.

.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (8 Ago 2019)

Se infiltraron entre los jesuitas vascos y desde los seminarios se gestó la ETA.
Crearon sindicatos y de ahí surgieron los movimientos anarquistas y terroristas bolcheviques.
Se han infiltrado en la sociedad y así es como han creado los movimientos callejeros y los lobbies (feminista, vegano, animalista, multiculturalismo, lgtbi -sodomita-...etc)
Se han infiltrado en el gobierno y desde ahí subvencionan y financian a las ONG's, los lobbies, los partidos secesionistas, los sindicatos, (y de manera que no se sepa, también a las mafias y al terrorismo).

.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Ago 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Por diatribas del destino tuve un amigo metido en cierta logia madrileña. No pasaban de ser un mero club politico-filosófico con sus simbolismos que se reunían para debatir. Había de todo, desde abogados hasta carpinteros, y su influencia social era nula, ninguno ocupaba puestos de responsabilidad en ningún sitio.
> 
> No niego que tuviera su influencia en el pasado, pero hoy día me parece que lo que hay es mucho magufismo.



Sí, éso es lo que públicamente dicen. Pero, entonces, cuál es el motivo de que sea una sociedad discreta, secreta, hermética o como cojones lo llamen?

Quiero decir, a qué tanto secreto, tanto misterio y tanto disfraz si solo es un club de debate. No te parece?

El Club Rotario es una historia que se funda teóricamente para recaudar fondos para luchar contra la polio. Es un centro de debate. La gente se reúne en el comedor de un hotel, hacen una cena informal, luego alguien da una charla, y luego se debate. La charla es sobre algo de actualidad, puede ser política, tecnología, sociedad, etc. La gente realmente se hace socia porque es una manera buena de hacer contactos, conocer empresarios, políticos de bajo nivel, etc. Si conoces a alguien de un par de cenas de esas, luego si tienes que hacer un encargo lo haces a la empresa de tu colega y le pides que se porte bien, o le colocas a tu hijo de becario, o lo que te interese, y tú correspondes. Toma y daca. Y la labor altruista es pública. El Rotary club de Zaragoza entrega X euros para la construcción de una escuela en Bolivia, ese rollo.

Es obvio que la masonería favorece este tipo de intercambios entre miembros, que no es más que lo que los pijos llaman networking y los chinos guangxi. Más viejo que la humedad. Pero los rotarios lo hacen a la luz del día. Ser presidente o tesorero del Rotary de tu ciudad es un honor reservado a personajes muy respetados. Sin embargo un masón, amparado en sus gilipolleces, no puede decir que lo es. No será tan limpio el trigo dentro cuando ninguno puede proclamar su pertenencia. y tú te quieres apuntar y no te dejan.


----------



## Asurbanipal (8 Ago 2019)

Vaya, nuevamente confundes churras con merinas.
Lamento que juzgues sin fundamento y con tantas confusiones. 
Eso sí, es tu problema, no el mío.


----------



## Goldman (8 Ago 2019)

Todo lo que sea joder a esos hdlgp, es bueno para el resto de la población.


----------



## Blas Piñar (8 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Chico cumplidor y fiel a su juramento.
> Haz lo contrario y ya verás...(aunque en el fondo ya lo sabes, pero no puedes reconocerlo)
> No es ninguna mentira, de hecho cualquiera puede ver por internet cómo, por qué y de qué manera se hace el juramento.
> En realidad no estoy desvelando ningún secreto.
> ...



¡No importa!, la vinculación formalista al propósito demoledor de quienes lo sirven,tengo la seguridad absoluta de que algunos de los coautores de estas políticas criminales ,no están vinculados formalmente a la cabeza directora.Pero ello mismo confirma la inteligencia en cierto modo diabólica,de quien con sagacidad suma,instrumenta y pone a su servicio a hombres, que no saben a quien sirven,por que aunque no lo parezca, estos imbéciles ni siquiera se sirven a ellos mismos.En todo caso con vinculación formal o sin ella, el resultado para España y para los españoles es por desgracia el mismo


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

les ha llegado.... atentos que ya se les ha ido de las manos y el enmierde es total


Encabezado de la carta de Óscar. 7 de abril.


Y ahora vamos a la carta cuyas acusaciones se pueden resumir en los siguientes puntos:



Óscar culpa a los partidarios de "la candidatura derrotada" en las pasadas elecciones a Gran Maestro, de informar a Diario Masónico con argumentos de las irregularidades que Óscar y los suyos están cometiendo en la GLE.


*Óscar dice que se abrió un blog en febrero de este año (Transparencia Masónica) asegurando que ha emprendido una campaña de acoso contra Óscar y sus Grandes Oficiales.*
*Transparencia Masónica blog vetado en facebook*


*Óscar dice que ha aparecido un blog de signo contrario que agrava más la situación.*
*el blog es este La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española*


Óscar dice que estos dos blogs (el que está en contra de Óscar y el que está a favor) se han situado fuera de los usos y costumbres de la Masonería.


*Óscar dice que medios de ultra derecha y de la Masonería irregular se han hecho eco de las publicaciones de estos blogs causando daño a la reputación de la Masonería Española.*


Parte del texto de la carta.



Después Óscar hace un amago fraternal con estas frases:


Para resolver nuestras diferencias hay que _"evitar toda animosidad, toda cólera, absteniéndose de hacer o decir cosa alguna que pueda lastimar la caridad fraternal o interrumpir a reciprocidad de las buenas relaciones, para que todos sientan la influencia bienhechora de la Masonería"_.

Parte del texto de la carta.

Pero casi a renglón seguido, le entra esa ira que tan bien conocemos, enrojece, aulla y viene a decir:


El Gran Tesorero ha sido suspendido de sus derechos masónicos porque según una investigación hay pruebas que le vinculan con uno de estos blogs.
Esta es la primera consecuencia pero no será la última.
Hay en curso varias acciones ante la justicia civil, penal y masónica.

Parte del texto de la carta.

Transparencia Masónica


----------



## ActorSecundario Bob (9 Ago 2019)

Riemann dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con hablar de la masonería.
> 
> No hagan caso cuando les digan que los problemas reales de España son el paro, la precariedad, el bajo nivel educativo y el atraso tecnológico.
> 
> El verdadero problema de España es la masonería



Qué rápido aparecéis para defender vuestra secta. 

Rata miserable


----------



## ActorSecundario Bob (9 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> vale, pues yo ya he intentado aclarar y explicar conceptos.
> Si no me créeis y seguís creyendo a los cuentos de hadas taxilianos es vuestro problema.



Otra rata.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (9 Ago 2019)

Mientras no tengan privilegios como exenciones fiscales de IBI, concesiones cuasimopolicas en educación, y demás, como la multinacional vaticana, me da igual como se organicen y lo que hagan internamente las asociaciones y empresas en España mientras no hagan nada ilegal.


----------



## potranc0 (9 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¡Cuánta imaginación tienes!
> Además de mentirosa, fantasiosa.



claro, claro... fantasía







es aquel que se lió a tiros en Noruega, por si a alguien le suena


----------



## potranc0 (9 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Por supuesto que los de clase media-baja no tienen influencia más allá de la que puedan ejercer en sus círculos próximos y entre las personas a las que puedan acceder. Pero esto es suficiente para crear movimientos sociales y lobbies que, como sabemos, acaban teniendo mucho poder y ejercen mucha presión.



no es mas que es una secta. Anda que no se ha hablado de esto en el foro. La masoneria es una estafa. Eso que vienen de los egipcios y todo el rollo son cuentos. Baste decir que la Inquisición jamás los mencionó.

Esta estafa se crea en el 18 por los jesuítas para aglutinar a los sectores cultos y artísticos que eran algo heréticos con la iglesia. Pero por ahí todavia eran católicos. 
Justo antes de la revolución francesa, agentes de la hidra enviados desde Londres se apoderaron de las 266 logias del oriente francés. Y desde entonces es una red al servicio de la hidra financera manejados desde Londres y Paris. De todo esto hay documentación y testimonios de esa época. Hasta en Internet están. 
Hoy las logias francesas manejan todo lo del genaro y la neoizquierda y desde Londres se maneja mas el mundo de la pasta. También los jesuítas trajinan lo del genaro. Porque es todo el mismo poder criptojudío presente en Europa desde la llegada del cristianismo. Han estado dentro de la iglesia como una facción desde entonces y fuera de ella como la rama europea del judaismo, la famosa tribu añadida siglos despùes de las demas. A partir del 19 todo eso eclosiona como un nuevo imperio fagocitando la riqueza de las naciones por medio de guerras y de revoluciones de izquierda fabricadas. 

Hace 100 años todavia tenia un pase que gente culta se tragase esos sincretismos de culturas y religiones todavia por conocer. Pero hoy quien se crea esos cuentos que mezclan egipto, la cábala, dioses griegos y lo que se tercie ya solo puede calificarse de analfabeto en secta.


----------



## Asurbanipal (9 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> claro, claro... fantasía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si un cura católico viola niños, ¿significa que todos los curas violan niños?
Tu logia aristótelica es muy triste. 
Ese energúmeno nunca debió ser masón (y, concretamente, es de la Masonería Sueca, que es muy peculiar y diferente a las existentes en España). No comprendo cómo lo aceptaron.


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Si un cura católico viola niños, ¿significa que todos los curas violan niños?
> Tu logia aristótelica es muy triste.
> Ese energúmeno nunca debió ser masón (y, concretamente, es de la Masonería Sueca, que es muy peculiar y diferente a las existentes en España). No comprendo cómo lo aceptaron.



La infiltración de homoxesuales en la Iglesia por el partido comunista y la masonería. 

Precisamente por todo esto, la masonería es secreta. Años han tardado en conseguir su objetivo principal, eliminar el cristianismo. Hoy tenemos en un click la información. Abrimos los ojos. 


*Masonería, comunismo, homosexualidad, la infiltración de la Iglesia y la Santa Faz*


“No pretendemos ganar a los Papas para nuestra causa, hacerlos neófitos de nuestros principios, propagadores de nuestras ideas. Eso sería un sueño ridículo; y si los eventos resultan de alguna manera, si los Cardenales o prelados, por ejemplo, por su propia voluntad o por sorpresa, entran en una parte de nuestros secretos, esto no es en absoluto un incentivo para desear su elevación a la Sede de Peter Esa elevación nos arruinaría. La sola ambición los habría llevado a la apostasía, los requisitos de poder los obligarían a sacrificarnos. Lo que debemos pedir, lo que debemos buscar y esperar, mientras los judíos esperan al Mesías, es un Papa según nuestras necesidades ...

“Con eso marcharemos con mayor seguridad hacia el asalto a la Iglesia que con los panfletos de nuestros hermanos en Francia e incluso el oro de Inglaterra. ¿Quieres saber la razón de esto? Es con esto, para romper la alta roca sobre la cual Dios ha construido su Iglesia, ya no necesitamos vinagre aníbal, ni pólvora, ni siquiera necesitamos nuestras armas. Tenemos el dedo meñique del sucesor de Peter involucrado en la estratagema, y este dedo meñique es tan bueno, para esta cruzada, como todos los Urban II y todos los San Bernardo en la cristiandad.

“No tenemos dudas de que llegaremos a este extremo supremo de nuestros esfuerzos. ¿Pero cuando? ¿Pero cómo? Lo desconocido aún no se revela. Sin embargo, como nada debería apartarnos del plan elaborado y, por el contrario, todo debería tender a esto, como si tan pronto como mañana el éxito coronara el trabajo que apenas se bosqueja, deseamos, en esta instrucción, que permanecerá en secreto para los meros iniciados, para dar a los funcionarios a cargo del supremo Vente algunos consejos que deben inculcar en todos los hermanos, en forma de instrucción o de un memorándum ...
“Ahora bien, para asegurarnos a nosotros mismos un Papa de las dimensiones requeridas, primero se trata de darle forma ... para este Papa, una generación digna del reinado con el que estamos soñando. Deje a un lado a las personas mayores y a las personas maduras; vaya a la juventud, y si es posible, incluso a los niños ... Se inventarán, a bajo costo, una reputación de buenos católicos y patriotas puros.
“Esta reputación pondrá acceso a nuestras doctrinas en medio del joven clero, así como profundamente en los monasterios. En unos pocos años, por la fuerza de las cosas, este joven clero habrá desbordado todas las funciones; formarán el consejo soberano, serán llamados a elegir un pontífice que debería reinar. Y este pontífice, como la mayoría de sus contemporáneos, estará necesariamente más o menos imbuido de los principios italianos y humanitarios que vamos a comenzar a poner en circulación. Es un grano pequeño de mostaza negra que confiamos al suelo; pero el sol de la justicia lo desarrollará hasta el máximo poder, y un día verás qué cosecha tan rica producirá esta pequeña semilla.

“En el camino que estamos trazando para nuestros hermanos, se encuentran grandes obstáculos para conquistar, dificultades de más de un tipo para dominar. Triunfarán sobre ellos por la experiencia y por la visión clara; pero el objetivo es tan espléndido que es importante poner todas las velas al viento para alcanzarlo. *Si quieres revolucionar Italia, busca al Papa cuyo retrato acabamos de dibujar*. Deseas establecer el reinado de los elegidos en el trono de la prostituta de Babilonia, deja que el Clero marche bajo tu estandarte, siempre creyendo que están marchando bajo el estandarte de las llaves apostólicas. Tiene la intención de hacer desaparecer el último vestigio de los tiranos y los opresores; pon tus lazos como Simon Bar-Jona; deposítelos en las sacristías, los seminarios y los monasterios en lugar de en el fondo del mar: y si no se apura, le prometemos una captura más milagrosa que la suya. El pescador de peces se convirtió en el pescador de hombres; traerás amigos alrededor de la Cátedra apostólica. Habrás predicado una revolución en tiara y en frente, marchando con la cruz y el estandarte, una revolución que solo se necesitará un poco para prender fuego a los cuatro rincones del mundo ”. (1)

.....
Hablando como un ex funcionario de alto rango del Partido Comunista Americano, en 1950, una docena de años antes del Sínodo Vaticano 2, Bella Dodd dijo en parte: "En la década de 1930 pusimos mil cien hombres en el sacerdocio para destruir al [católico romano". ] Iglesia desde adentro. La idea era que estos hombres fueran ordenados y progresaran a posiciones de influencia y autoridad como Monseñores y Obispos ". Relató a su amiga, la Dra. Alice von Hildebrand, que" cuando era un miembro activo del partido, había tratado con nada menos que cuatro cardenales dentro del Vaticano que trabajaban para nosotros (es decir, el Partido Comunista) ”. Recordemos que esto fue incluso antes del Concilio Vaticano II.
"En este momento ellos [los infiltrados comunistas] están en los lugares más altos de la Iglesia", donde están trabajando para lograr el CAMBIO a fin de debilitar la eficacia de la Iglesia contra el comunismo. No reconocerás a la Iglesia Católica ".





Manning R. Johnson fue el candidato comunista para Representante de los Estados Unidos del Distrito 22 de Nueva York, 1935; (pertenecía al partido comunista en la década de 1940 y principios de la década de 1950) posteriormente dejó el partido, escribió Color, comunismo y sentido común, y fue testigo del gobierno en el juicio por perjurio de Harry Bridges y ante el Comité de Actividades Antiamericanas.

Después de dejar el partido, testificó en 1953 ante el Comité de Actividades no Americanas de la Cámara sobre la Agenda Comunista y la Iglesia Católica: “Una vez que el Kremlin estableció la táctica de infiltración de organizaciones religiosas ... l*os comunistas descubrieron que la destrucción de la religión podía proceder mucho más rápido a través de la infiltración de la Iglesia (católica)* por los comunistas que operan dentro de la Iglesia misma. El liderazgo comunista en los Estados Unidos se dio cuenta de que la táctica de infiltración en este país tendría que adaptarse a las condiciones estadounidenses (Europa también tenía sus células) y la composición religiosa peculiar de este país. En las primeras etapas se determinó que con solo pequeñas fuerzas disponibles para ellos, sería necesario concentrar agentes comunistas en los seminarios. La conclusión práctica de los líderes rojos fue que estas instituciones harían posible que una pequeña minoría comunista influyera en la ideología de los futuros clérigos en los caminos propicios para los propósitos comunistas. Esta política de infiltrarse en los seminarios fue exitosa incluso más allá de nuestras expectativas comunistas ”.





Albert Vassart, un ex miembro del partido comunista francés, reveló en 1955 que Moscú había emitido una orden de 1936 que seleccionó cuidadosamente a los miembros de la juventud comunista para ingresar a los seminarios y, después del entrenamiento, recibir la ordenación como sacerdotes. Algunos de ellos debían infiltrarse en órdenes religiosas, particularmente los dominicanos (en su ensayo, "Satanás en el trabajo", el gran filósofo católico Dietrich von Hildebrand informó que los dominicanos franceses se habían vuelto tan comunistas en su "evangelización" que en 1953, la Orden Apenas escapó a la disolución por orden del papa Pío XII.)

Freemasonry, Communism, Homosexuality, The Infiltration of the Church & the Holy Face - Sensus Fidelium


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

Maçonaria e a Reforma Litúrgica Novo Ordo Missae















ETC....


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

*In her public affidavit, among other things, Bella V. Dodd stated: “In the late 1920’s and 1930’s, directives were sent from Moscow to all Communist Party organizations. In order to destroy the [Roman] Catholic Church from within, party members were to be planted in seminaries and within diocesan organizations… I, myself, put some 1,200 men in [Roman] Catholic seminaries”.* Interestingly, Bella Dodd did not include this info in her book “School of Darkness.” Dr. Alice von Hildebrand, a friend of Bella V. Dodd, reportedly said in an interview on Monday, 28 July, 2003 with International News Analysis Today that Bella Dodd had refrained from detailing Communist efforts to undermine the Catholic Priesthood at the request of Bishop Fulton J. Sheen, the person responsible for bringing Dodd back into the Roman Catholic Church. My guess is he didn’t want to get it a worldwide story and maybe he thought he they could fix it internally?

Dr. Alice von Hildebrand confirmed that Bella V. Dodd had publicly stated the same things to which she attested in her public affidavit.

In a lecture at Fordham University during that time, Dr. Dodd unveiled what would seem to be an uncanny prophecy of future chaos in the Church

https://sensusfidelium.us/freemason...the-infiltration-of-the-church-the-holy-face/


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

IMPORTANTE MATERIAL BUGNINI ERA MASON aqui hay PRUEBAS

*MPORTANTE MATERIAL BUGNINI ERA MASON aqui hay PRUEBAS*

BUGNINI ERA MASÓN, Y EL VATICANO LO ENCUBRIÓ: DOCUMENTOS VARIOS

Elementos tomados de VEJA y de RADIO CRISTIANDAD.

En la revista católica de lengua inglesa “Inside the Vatican”, el periodista Robert Moynihan describe su entrevista con un “monseñor” anónimo que le fue presentado por el cardenal Édouard Gagnon poco antes de la muerte de este último. El “monseñor” es el depositario del misterio relativo a la afiliación masónica de Bugnini (conocido también en los trabajos con el nombre código “BUAN”).

¡Pero no sólo! Sabemos de hecho por el libro de Mons. Marinelli (Via col vento in Vaticano) que Gagnon fue redactor de un detalladísimo dossier sobre los Masones en el Vaticano. Comentan “i Millenari”: «El material reunido era interesante, casi revolucionario. El presidente de la comisión monseñor Gagnon se pasó tres meses redactando el voluminoso informe que a la masonería vaticana le pareció de inmediato tremendamente grave y peligroso: se mencionaban los nombres y las actividades secretas de ciertos personajes de la Curia».

Este dossier fue robado entre el 31 de Mayo y el 1 de Junio de 1974 del escritorio de Mons. Mester (colaborador de Gagnon). El cardenal también rehizo el dossier de puño y letra, y pidió audiencia. No se le concedió, entendió la antífona y luego de algunos años regresó a Canadá.

Pero la cuestión de Bugnini es fundamental. Las cartas citadas y dirigidas a Bugnini por el Gran Maestro fueron publicadas por “30 Giorni” en 1991 en un artículo firmado por Andrea Tornielli. No logrando recuperar la edición italiana, se señala un artículo donde está traducido en inglés y otro en el que es legible en portugués.

El reportaje-entrevista de Inside the Vatican (tomado de FIDES ET FORMA, web.archive.org/…/bugnini-era-mas… y web.archive.org/…/il-dossier-gagn…) fue desarrollado posteriormente y se afirma con certeza que Bugnini, autor de la Reforma Litúrgica, era estipendiado de la Masonería Italiana. Libertè, Egalitè, Fraternitè!
EL NOMBRE CÓDIGO: BUAN (EL CONCILIO VATICANO II, Mons. BUGNINI, LA MASONERÍA Y EL BABEL DE LA INFORMACIÓN)








Aníbal Bugnini CM (fecha de iniciación en la masonería: 23 de Abril de 1963, matrícula iniciática 1365/75, nombre código: BUAN)
La cuestión de la influencia masónica en los trabajos del Concilio Vaticano II fue ampliamente debatida: aquí quiero solamente proponeros un punto –que dejo a vuestra consideración- sobre un personaje que estuvo al centro de la reforma litúrgica y del cual hasta hoy permanecen dudas sobre su pertenencia masónica.

Distinguir entre noticias y contra-noticias no es sencillo, especialmente en sucesos tan complejos: y es precisamente esta confusión uno de los medios utilizados por la masonería, pero también por los servicios secretos, para hacer que las personas se cansen de buscar y no pregunten. Cosa que debemos en cambio hacer más a menudo y con mucha más obstinación.

Monseñor Annibale Bugnini, del que pude encontrar información biográfica en la Provincia Romana de la Congregación de la Misión (Padres paúles) y en Wikipedia, fue nombrado por el papa Pablo VI secretario de la Comisión para la Liturgia por el Concilio Vaticano II. Este crucial evento tuvo comienzo en 1962 bajo Juan XXIII y terminó en 1965 bajo Pablo VI. Los resultados fueron tanto imponentes como radicales en muchos aspectos: de la reforma que consideraba inicialmente más los aspectos formales de la modernización de la Iglesia, se transformó en una reforma que mutaba pasajes fundamentales de la liturgia destruyendo a menudo su significado.

Un vídeodocumental que trata este punto es por ejemplo “Lo que hemos perdido”, que ofrece aún detalles interesantes aunque un poco antiguos, visible en streaming con RealPlayer.

Protagonista del Concilio fue propiamente Mons. Bugnini, que aportó las modificaciones principales a la liturgia definiendo las “líneas guía” para el nuevo rito de la Misa, de la que salió el Missale Romanum de 1969 (Novus Ordo Missæ, Nuevo Ordinario de la Misa), que fue publicada por Pablo VI.

No se trata, como a menudo se dice, de solo cambios de forma, por ejemplo, el abandono del latín y la adopción de las lenguas nacionales, sino también de reformas sustanciales del rito, entre esas el acercamiento a las ideas protestantes con la abolición o la modificación de varias frases claves del rito eucarístico, por el cual el dogma de la transubstanciación, fundamento de la Misa católica, devino algo evanescente e “interpretable”: de aquí el descentramiento del tabernáculo (que conserva las hostias consagradas y por tanto subraya la presencia real de Cristo en medio de los fieles), quitado del puesto central y relegado siempre más a los márgenes de la iglesia. Las iglesias post-conciliares son reconocibles también por esto, más que por un ambiguo concepto de “creatividad arquitectónica”.








“Altar” de la iglesia de San Agustín en Galway (Irlanda)

Un examen de la nueva liturgia post-conciliar es el “Breve examen crítico del Novus Ordo Missæ” presentado a Pablo VI por los cardenales Alfredo Ottaviani y Antonio Bacci, rechazado por el entonces Prefecto de la Fe, el cardenal Franjo Seper.

Durante los trabajos de la Comisión Litúrgica, diversos grupos externaron sus propias protestas (por ejemplo, la Fraternidad San Pío X fundada por Mons. Marcel Lefebvre, cuyos sacerdotes fueron suspendidos de sus funciones por los conciliares): ellos criticaban en particular las excesivas concesiones al Protestantismo en nombre del ecumenismo y la prohibición de celebrar la Misa según el antiguo rito tridentino, en vigor antes del Concilio Vaticano II.


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

Es decir, la homoxexualidad en la Iglesia fue introducida por la Masonería en los años 40, el concilio Vaticano II con sus masones a la cabeza remató la faena.

La carta de Benedicto XVI, el Papa al que la masonería defenestró, haciéndole renunciar, lo explica bien claro. 

_Mi trabajo se divide en tres partes. 

En la primera busco presentar brevemente el amplio contexto del asunto, sin el cual el problema no se puede entender. Intento mostrar que en la década de 1960 ocurrió un gran evento, en una escala sin precedentes en la historia. Se puede decir que en los 20 años entre 1960 y 1980, los estándares vinculantes hasta entonces respecto a la sexualidad colapsaron completamente, y surgió una nueva normalidad que hasta ahora ha sido sujeta de varios laboriosos intentos de disrupción.

.....

_
Entre las libertades por las que la Revolución de 1968 peleó estaba la libertad sexual total, una que ya no tuviera normas. La voluntad de usar la violencia, que caracterizó esos años, está fuertemente relacionada con este colapso mental. De hecho, las cintas sexuales ya no se permitían en los aviones porque podían generar violencia en la pequeña comunidad de pasajeros. Y dado que los excesos en la vestimenta también provocaban agresiones, los directores de los colegios hicieron varios intentos para introducir una vestimenta escolar que facilitara un clima para el aprendizaje.

Parte de la fisionomía de la Revolución del 68 fue que la pedofilia también se diagnosticó como permitida y apropiada
El documento de Benedicto XVI sobre la Iglesia y los abusos sexuales


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

Ahora sois los masones los que estáis a la gresca, probando vuestra propia medicina.

_*El Oriente, Vaticanismo y masonería*_: *Óscar o la Regularidad , Sinfonía inacabada de política y religión (IX)*
*Es habitual que El Oriente incluya declaraciones del Papa Francisco y es que existe, como lo existe con algunos políticos notorios como Juan Guaidó, Manuel Valls o Alí Bongo, intentos de Óscar de Alfonso de vincularse con la institución Vaticana. *

El Boletín Oficial de la Gran Logia de España, El Oriente, se hizo eco del mensaje de navidad del Papa Francisco _«desde la Logia central del Vaticano»_ donde deseaba feliz navidad y pedía:

*«*_*Fraternidad entre personas de toda nación y cultura. Fraternidad entre personas con ideas diferentes, pero capaces de respetarse y de escuchar al otro. Fraternidad entre personas de diversas religiones*_*».*

Según El Oriente, _«Las palabras del Papa muestran la lejanía actual de la Iglesia con el contenido de Humanum Genus»_ para después añadir que _«*El camino entonces condenado desde el integrismo religioso es hoy el camino que el Sumo Pontífice de la Iglesia Católica y la Masonería Universal están de acuerdo en proponer a la Humanidad»*._ De este análisis sobre la política vaticana concluye que «_No hay un solo masón en la Tierra que no se una al Papa en su deseo de fraternidad universal, heterogénea en lo político, lo cultural, lo nacional o lo religioso»._

Según el titulo del articulo, _*«Todos los masones del mundo se unen a la petición del Papa por “la fraternidad entre personas de diversas religiones»*_. Afirmación, que contrasta con la absoluta separación que debe de existir entre Religión y Masonería por ocuparse de cuestiones distintas. Además, a ningún hermano de la Gran Logia de España le consta esta unión a esta petición.

Estos intentos de vincular la religión católica con la masonería por parte de Óscar de Alfonso #masonycatolico tiene también su reflejo, en la mención que realiza El Oriente, a una supuesta _*«Misa por la Masonería »* _realizada en Manaos, Brasil, donde el Monseñor Sergio Castrini, Arzobispo Metropolitano de Manaos, aseguraba que los que _*«nos une es mas fuerte que lo que nos separa»*_ y que:

_*«Esperamos que siempre continúen prestando esos servicios a la sociedad principalmente siendo fieles a los principios cristianos y a la comunión con la Iglesias, porque la iglesia puede ser diferente en la superficie».*_

En el diario El País, aseguraba Óscar de Alfonso en el 2016 que *«*_*Es público que llevamos varios años manteniendo encuentros periódicos con representantes eclesiásticos de muy alto nivel en el Monasterio de Poblet. Hoy es posible que la Masonería y la Iglesia estén de acuerdo en el diagnóstico de algunos de nuestros problemas sociales, como el peso excesivo de lo material sobre el espíritu».*_

Un diagnóstico, que será en todo caso privativo de cada hermano y que nadie ha autorizado a Óscar de Alfonso a anunciar y mucho menos acordar o compartir con la Iglesia Católica, como si su opinión fuese mayoritaria o representativa en la Masonería. Óscar de Alfonso y la Gran Logia de España, han organizado en el Monasterio de Poblet varias reuniones denominadas _*«Simposio sobre Masonería y Cristianismo»*_. El propio Boletín El Oriente, recoge que _*«En torno a 25 personas han participado en este encuentro, que ha permitido establecer un marco sereno de reflexión acerca de los vínculos entre estas dos realidades. La mayoría de los participantes pertenecían a la Iglesia Católica y a la *__*Gran Logia de España*__*»*._ El encuentro al que acudió, como no, Óscar de Alfonso, #masonycatolico comenzó con una conferencia, según el boletín _«centrada en el hombre en la sociedad de hoy a la luz de la __Carta Apostólica Evangelii Gaudium__»_ y fue presentada por Monseñor Jaume Gonzalez-Agapito.

Un interés por normalizar unas relaciones cuyas bondades escapan a la finalidad de nuestra Orden en tanto que la religión, nada tiene que ver con la masonería. No obstante, Óscar de Alfonso no desaprovecha ocasión alguna para fotografiarse o vincular ambas instituciones, tal y como anuncia en sus redes sociales en su condición de #masonycatolico. Un ejemplo seria la fotografía con el Michael Weninger, miembro del Consejo Pontificio para el Diálogo Interreligioso, que acudió como el invitado a la cena celebrada con ocasión de la Asamblea Trianual de la Gran Logia Unida de Alemania. Que este hombre sea invitado a la Asamblea de la GLUdA no legitima a Óscar de Alfonso a sacarse una fotografía con el su calidad de #masonycatolico tal y como incluya a modo de Hashtag en las redes sociales. Una denominación y autoafirmación que divide el espacio masónico común.

Y es que esta condición de #masonycatolico y sus intentos de facilitar su acercamiento a la Casa Real de los Borbones, parece pesar en algunas de las decisiones de Óscar de Alfonso como puede concluirse de las declaraciones efectuadas en Mayo del 2013 al Diario El Mundo. En ella el Gran Maestro hacia referencia al cese de sus funciones de Pascal Vesin, párroco de Sainte-Anne d’ Arly-Montjoie, por su pertenencia a la masonería y su negativa a abandonarla. Tal y como declaro Óscar de Alfonso, para la Gran Logia de España, o quizás se refería a si mismo:



_*«No hay ninguna incompatibilidad entre pertenecer a la masonería y formar parte de la Iglesia Católica o de cualquier otra Institución religiosa o espiritual. No existe ninguna incompatibilidad ni legal ni moral que impida a un sacerdote católico ser masón. Ni siquiera desde el punto de vista del Derecho Canónico, ya que el actual Código Canónico no contempla la pertenencia a la masonería como causa de sanción alguna» *_

Tras estas lecciones de legislación vaticana añade después _que *«sin duda, a lo largo de los siglos de historia de la masonería ha habido casos anteriores similares al del párroco Vesin y su cese de funciones eclesiásticas»*_ pues _«*durante los siglos XVI y XVIII hubo muchísimos sacerdotes que eran al mismo tiempo masones. Precisamente en Francia se dio esta circunstancia con especial intensidad. Por mal que les pese a algunos, esto es una realidad histórica recogida por historiadores de todo signo».*_

Pese a los intentos de acercamientos, la realidad se impone. No obstante, siempre que puede, el actual gobierno de la Gran Logia de España, intenta dar visibilidad al Vaticano. Tal fue el caso de la reseña de prensa de El Oriente sobre la carta escrita por el cardenal italiano Gianfranco Ravasi, en el diario italiano Il Sole 24 Ore en el que llama al diálogo entre la Masonería y la Iglesia Católica basado en los _*«valores comunes»*_ Tal y como asegura la misma reseña _*«El artículo no cuestiona las diversas declaraciones de incompatibilidad por parte de la Iglesia Católica de una doble membresía”*,_ pero añade que estas _*“no impiden, sin embargo, el diálogo»*._

De hecho al poco tiempo el Boletín de la Gran Logia se hacia eco, de la inadmisión como cónsul general del Líbano ante el Vaticano por su supuesta pertenencia a la masonería. Con fotografía y nombre del cónsul, el responsable de El Oriente, asegura en mismo articulo haberse _*«puesto directamente en contacto con la Sala Stampa, que ni confirma ni desmiente la información». *_

Dado el escaso margen existente para una relación bilateral entre la Iglesia Católica y La Gran Logia de España a gusto de Óscar de Alfonso, ésta ha auspiciado la organización de una mesa ecuménica junto a la Iglesias Anglicana que aborda las contradicciones de las distintas iglesias con la Masonería. El Boletín Oficial recogió las palabras de los representantes religiosos y su opinión sobre la masonería y su compatibilidad sus respectivas religiones. De hecho, el Boletín recoge como según el representante de la Iglesia Anglicana anuncia que un masón de la ciudad de San Sebastián, ha descubierto el cristianismo a través de la masonería y que ahora ha pedido ser bautizado por la iglesia anglicana. Una indiscreción por parte del representante de la iglesia anglicana recogida en El Oriente sobre un hermano de una ciudad en la que el número de hermanos de la Gran Logia de España apenas supera los 25 miembros.

Este escaso margen dado por el Vaticano en los intentos por parte de la Gran Logia de España y su Gran Maestro por establecer relaciones entre dichas instituciones que nada tienen que ver ha dado lugar a otras declaraciones y artículos. En uno de ellos, ya referenciado anteriormente en que se hacia eco del veto del Vaticano por la supuesta pertenencia ala masonería del embajador del Líbano, El Oriente asegura que:

_*«Cientos de miles de católicos, especialmente en Estados Unidos y Latinoamérica, forman parte de la Masonería, un espacio de diálogo y crecimiento en el que conviven personas de todos los credos»*_

De hecho, destaca que:

_*«Cuando, en 1960, el Papa Juan XXIII promovió los primeros encuentros ecuménicos entre distintas confesiones cristianas, se encontró con que sus dos interlocutores, el Arzobispo de Canterbury, *__*Geoffrey Fisher*__* y el Patriarca de Constantinopla, *__*Atenágoras I*__*, eran maestros masones». *_

A lo que continúa en su particular análisis de la legislación Vaticana:

_*«En 1974, el cardenal Seper, Prefecto de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe, *__*admitía por vez primera en un documento público*__* la existencia de masonerías exentas de contenido contrario a la Iglesia. Coherente con esta postura, el nuevo Código de Derecho Canónico, en vigor desde 1983, eliminó toda referencia a la Masonería para condenar de forma genérica a las asociaciones que maquinen contra la Iglesia. Sin embargo, el sucesor de Seper difundió la interpretación de que esto no implicaba un cambio de criterio».*_

Análisis, opiniones y conclusiones sobre la política Vaticana, su legislación y fundamentos para el entendimiento entre dos instituciones que nada tienen que ver, son un continuo en la Gran Logia de España, su Gran Maestro Óscar de Alfonso y su equipo de gobierno.

Una colusión de intereses privados relacionados con la búsqueda de notoriedad pública del Gran Maestro Óscar de Alfonso y vinculación con Casa Real de Su Majestad el Rey Felipe VI. Para ello necesita de la aceptación del clero católico. Una colusión precedida de actuaciones irregulares y ajenas al espíritu de concordia de nuestra Orden que extraña, escandaliza, ahuyenta y divide a muchos hermanos.

El Oriente, Vaticanismo y masonería - Diario Masónico


*Oscar o la Regularidad, Sinfonía inacabada de política y religión.* *(VII): #masonycatolico, Trono & Altar*
Por el H. Morayta
*En una entrevista al diario La Vanguardia a finales de 2010, el periodista pregunta a Óscar de Alfonso si nacemos siendo una piedra bruta o es la sociedad quien nos embrutece. El Gran Maestro responde que «No es la sociedad, sino el pecado original». *
Cuando el periodista le pregunta sobre las prohibiciones sobre los temas a tratar en una tenida, Óscar de Alfonso responde _que «*Política, ideología, religión, ni nada que tenga cierta trascendencia social. Buscamos la armonía de los hermanos dentro de la logia para construir al individuo, por eso sólo hablamos de formación masónica».*_
Cuando el periodista le solicita un ejemplo, el Gran Maestro responde que se habla de _«*La tradición iniciática, una forma de espiritualidad milenaria. Consiste en un ritual por el cual el individuo muere como profano y nace como iniciado*_*”* y que _*“Por eso se considera que somos una orden iniciática. Se podría comparar con el bautismo: la condición de pecador del niño muere y renace en el mundo cristiano*»._
*La Gran Logia de España envía a sus miembros para que estos rellenen de manera voluntaria una serie de cuestionarios sobre sus adscripciones políticas y religiosas.*
Dichas encuestas incluyen también preguntas variopintas sobre los hábitos de vida, el ocio o la distribución de las tareas de hogar.
Los resultados son extrañamente enviados como notas de prensa a la newsletter del Boletín Oficial de la Gran Logia, *El Oriente*, en busca de notoriedad mediática. Los principales medios generalistas se hacen eco de dichos resultados.
Según los resultados del Barómetro del 2015, *sólo el 14% de los hermanos que cumplimentaron dicha encuestas se autodefine católico*. La masonería no es una religión ni un sustituto de la religión. No impone ni recomienda ninguna fe. Así pues, un masón puede profesar la religión que desee sin entrar en contradicción con los principios masónicos. Según el preámbulo de la Constitución de la Gran Logia de España,
*«La Francmasonería tiene su fundamento esencial en la fe en un Poder Supremo expresado bajo el nombre de Gran Arquitecto del Universal».*

Dentro del *proyecto personalista de Óscar de Alfonso* en relación al gobierno de la Gran Logia de España, esta la conclusión del catolicismo y su pertenencia a la masonería. No solo él, también parte de su equipo implicado directamente en el confección de *El Orient*e, el boletín que se envía con una periodicidad marcial a una lista de correos de mas de 12.000 cuentas que incluyen, organizaciones diversas, asociaciones, partidos políticos, sindicatos y medios de comunicación.

Básicamente, sirve de correo de transmisión entre la voluntad personalista de Óscar de Alfonso y la imagen que este pretende dar a la sociedad de la masonería, siempre movido por el afán de notoriedad y en la búsqueda incesante de influencia social. La conclusión entre vaticanismo y masonería, tiene por objeto el simple alineamiento de dos instituciones diferentes, si no que constituye un complemento que facilitaría el afán de Óscar de Alfonso de vincular la masonería a la Jefatura del Estado en la figura de su Majestad El rey, Felipe VI.
*La masonería, nada tiene que ver con la religión aún cuando Óscar de Alfonso considere en una entrevista al diario ValenciaPlaza que:*
*«La masonería es una corriente espiritual del cristianismo»* pues *«si la construcción de las catedrales no tiene nada que ver con la religión cristiana yo diría aquello de pues que venga Dios y lo vea»*_._ De hecho a la pregunta de si un cura podría ser masón, *Óscar de Alfonso* responde que _*«Por supuesto. Y uno del Opus, y uno del Yunque».*_
De hecho, según *Óscar de Alfonso* en una entrevista antes de la Gran Asamblea de Marzo del 2019_, _*«Hay dos sacerdotes católicos masones, uno en Murcia y otro en Canarias, al que he nombrado gran capellán».*
Al margen de la indiscreción que suponen estas declaraciones, Religión y Masonería nada tienen que ver salvo que *Óscar de Alfonso* declara que se ha reunido con cardenales, con obispos y nadie le ha puesto *«un crucifijo en la frente».* Según parece, las reuniones se deben a la necesidad de normalizar unas relaciones. Estos _«_*desencuentros»* entre ambas instituciones se deben en el pasado a la *«ignorancia»,*dando *«*_*Ahora, pasos para conocernos. Estamos en ello. El último cardenal con el que me entrevisté, del que no voy a decir el nombre porque fue una entrevista reservada, me dijo que esa era la primera reunión de muchas. No hicimos un curso de Teología, pero hablamos, porque la idea era conocernos y ver cómo éramos cada uno. Y nos volveremos a ver».*_
El asunto es aún peor cuando Óscar de Alfonso declara que: *«Le regalé un ritual masónico de iniciación para que vea que no hay nada en contra de la Iglesia, ni la mencionamos siquiera».* Le regaló un ritual. Sobran comentarios_._

diario masónico


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

les ha llegado.... atentos que ya se les ha ido de las manos y el enmierde es total



Encabezado de la carta de Óscar. 7 de abril.



Y ahora vamos a la carta cuyas acusaciones se pueden resumir en los siguientes puntos:



Óscar culpa a los partidarios de "la candidatura derrotada" en las pasadas elecciones a Gran Maestro, de informar a Diario Masónico con argumentos de las irregularidades que Óscar y los suyos están cometiendo en la GLE.


*Óscar dice que se abrió un blog en febrero de este año (Transparencia Masónica) asegurando que ha emprendido una campaña de acoso contra Óscar y sus Grandes Oficiales.*
*Transparencia Masónica blog vetado en facebook*


*Óscar dice que ha aparecido un blog de signo contrario que agrava más la situación.*
*el blog es este La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española*


Óscar dice que estos dos blogs (el que está en contra de Óscar y el que está a favor) se han situado fuera de los usos y costumbres de la Masonería.


*Óscar dice que medios de ultra derecha y de la Masonería irregular se han hecho eco de las publicaciones de estos blogs causando daño a la reputación de la Masonería Española.*



Parte del texto de la carta.




Después Óscar hace un amago fraternal con estas frases:


Para resolver nuestras diferencias hay que _"evitar toda animosidad, toda cólera, absteniéndose de hacer o decir cosa alguna que pueda lastimar la caridad fraternal o interrumpir a reciprocidad de las buenas relaciones, para que todos sientan la influencia bienhechora de la Masonería"_.


Parte del texto de la carta.


Pero casi a renglón seguido, le entra esa ira que tan bien conocemos, enrojece, aulla y viene a decir:


El Gran Tesorero ha sido suspendido de sus derechos masónicos porque según una investigación hay pruebas que le vinculan con uno de estos blogs.
Esta es la primera consecuencia pero no será la última.
Hay en curso varias acciones ante la justicia civil, penal y masónica.


Parte del texto de la carta.


Transparencia Masónica


Estos también colaboraban, y se están dando mucha prisa en borrar ciertos artículos 

https://www.diariomasonico.com/


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Ago 2019)

Calentito.... 

y enseñar al ignorante. Colaboraciones: pimpinelaescarlata@protonmail.com
*Joe Mondéjar, el vendido*





*Joe Mondéjar*, alias “El vendido”, no cesaba de reclamar la _“profesionalización del oficio de tesorero”_, lo que en lenguaje rateril quería decir que ansiaba llevarse unos miles de euros a cambio de seguir siendo Tesorero de la Gran Logia de España.
Cuando *Óscar de Alfonso* le dijo que no, que los Oficios en la GLE no son remunerados,* Joe* “El vendido”, consideró que *Manuel Torres* sería un buen amo. Dicho y hecho. Con sus compinches de *Redención 167* comenzó a conspirar para conseguir su ansiado sueldecillo.
El plan fracasó cuando *Manuel Torres* y sus ratas perdieron las elecciones. *Joe Mondéjar*, “El vendido” se veía de tesorero sin sueldo y eso ¡no podía ser!.
Comenzó a difamar, conspirar y mentir para conseguir que* Óscar de Alfonso*, harto de sufrir sus infamias, dimitiera, e incluso presumía de que estaba trabajando con ese objetivo, y que *Javier Escalada*, “El delfín cobarde”, sería el nuevo Gran Maestro de la GLE, le pagaría su merecido salario y fulminaría al Gran Maestro Provincial de Castilla, *Manuel Rey*, con la idea de amnistiar a los sinvergüenzas de Stella Matutina 75 y Tolerancia 16, capitaneados por *Adolfo Zabala*.
*La Pimpinela Escarlata* tiene por objetivo desenmascarar al hipócrita, abatir al ambicioso y enseñar al ignorante. Ahora comprenderéis, Queréis Hermanos, el objetivo de las infamias y falsedades que se vierten en el blog de *Redención 167*.
_Veritas filia temporis_.


Joe Mondéjar, el vendido


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (9 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> no es mas que es una secta. Anda que no se ha hablado de esto en el foro. La masoneria es una estafa. Eso que vienen de los egipcios y todo el rollo son cuentos. Baste decir que la Inquisición jamás los mencionó.
> Esta estafa se crea en el 18 por los jesuítas para aglutinar a los sectores cultos y artísticos que eran algo heréticos con la iglesia. Pero por ahí todavia eran católicos.
> Justo antes de la revolución francesa, agentes de la hidra enviados desde Londres se apoderaron de las 266 logias del oriente francés. Y desde entonces es una red al servicio de la hidra financera manejados desde Londres y Paris. De todo esto hay documentación y testimonios de esa época. Hasta en Internet están.
> Hoy las logias francesas manejan todo lo del genaro y la neoizquierda y desde Londres se maneja mas el mundo de la pasta. También los jesuítas trajinan lo del genaro. Porque es todo el mismo poder criptojudío presente en Europa desde la llegada del cristianismo. Han estado dentro de la iglesia como una facción desde entonces y fuera de ella como la rama europea del judaismo, la famosa tribu añadida siglos despùes de las demas. A partir del 19 todo eso eclosiona como un nuevo imperio fagocitando la riqueza de las naciones por medio de guerras y de revoluciones de izquierda fabricadas.
> Hace 100 años todavia tenia un pase que gente culta se tragase esos sincretismos de culturas y religiones todavia por conocer. Pero hoy quien se crea esos cuentos que mezclan egipto, la cábala, dioses griegos y lo que se tercie ya solo puede calificarse de analfabeto en secta.




Lo único que tiene de estafa son sus lemas (libertad, igualdad y fraternidad) y los motivos por los que crean los movimientos sociales y lobbies. Que no es otro que el de subvertir el orden y acabar con Occidente.

No se creó por los jesuitas, se creó por el priorato de Sión. Quienes crearon a su vez la masonería, los sindicatos, las ideologías del siglo XX, y todas las herejías y sectas. Una vez creados los caballos de Troya, ya se infiltraron primero entre los monarcas, luego entre los jesuitas, y desde ellos por último, accedieron al Vaticano.

El resto de lo que intentas vender es desinformación de la de siempre.


Asurbanipal dijo:


> Si un cura católico viola niños, ¿significa que todos los curas violan niños?
> Tu logia aristótelica es muy triste.
> Ese energúmeno nunca debió ser masón (y, concretamente, es de la Masonería Sueca, que es muy peculiar y diferente a las existentes en España). No comprendo cómo lo aceptaron.



Un cura satánico no se hace pasar por satánico sinó por cura.
Como este masón que se hacía pasar por cristiano para llevar a cabo su "false flag".

No son pocas las veces en las que se hacen pasar por cristianos para cargarnos el muerto a nosotros.
Lo mismo hicieron con el Ku Klux Klan, creado por Eliphas Levi. Quemaban cruces y se vestían como nazarenos para culpar de sus crímenes a los cristianos.


----------



## potranc0 (9 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Lo único que tiene de estafa son sus lemas (libertad, igualdad y fraternidad) y los motivos por los que crean los movimientos sociales y lobbies. Que no es otro que el de subvertir el orden y acabar con Occidente.
> 
> No se creó por los jesuitas, se creó por el priorato de Sión. Quienes crearon a su vez la masonería, los sindicatos, las ideologías del siglo XX, y todas las herejías y sectas. Una vez creados los caballos de Troya, ya se infiltraron primero entre los monarcas, luego entre los jesuitas, y desde ellos por último, accedieron al Vaticano.
> 
> ...



el priorato de sion.... como lo flipas. El gérmen de la masoneria moderna o especulativa está en los artefactos jesuitas rosacrucianos y otros del siglo anterior. Su diseño como futura red de infiltración social a las órdenes del poder financiero sale de la reorganización del iluminismo judio europeo. 


No te enteras pero da igual.


----------



## potranc0 (9 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No comprendo cómo lo aceptaron.



"No comprendo" es el único lema que todos los abucidos en la masoneria comparten


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (9 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> el priorato de sion.... como lo flipas. El gérmen de la masoneria moderna o especulativa está en los artefactos jesuitas rosacrucianos y otros del siglo anterior. Su diseño como futura red de infiltración social a las órdenes del poder financiero sale de la reorganización del iluminismo judio europeo.
> No te enteras pero da igual.





potranc0 dijo:


> "No comprendo" es el único lema que todos los abucidos en la masoneria comparten



Aquí el único que no se entera (o finge hacerlo) eres tú.

El Priorato de Sión tiene tantos años como el cristianismo, o más, si el cristianismo tiene dos mil años, calcula cuántos tiene el sionismo.
El rosacrucismo es de 1614, los illuminati de 1776 (lo que confundes tú con masonería al decir que apareció un siglo después) y ambas órdenes pertenecen a la masonería, que es casi tan antigua como el priorato, del que no se supo hasta el Siglo XX cuando apareció el libro de los Protocolos.

La compañía de Jesús, fundada por San Ignacio, no tenía nada que ver con el rosacrucismo masón hasta que estos la infiltraron.

¿Me tomas por imbécil?.


----------



## potranc0 (10 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> El Priorato de Sión tiene tantos años como el cristianismo, o más, si el cristianismo tiene dos mil años, calcula cuántos tiene el sionismo.



el sionismo muy pocos. En realidad antes de que la casa Rothschild y otros plantearan lo de Israel abiertamente en el mundo judío lo del sionismo como algo organizado no existió jamas. Eso de los protocolos de Sion es otra estafa. Pero eso es porque no tienes pajotera idea del mundo judío. En Europa el mundo judío ha tenido distintas ramas y a menudos enfrentadas. Todavía hoy existen muchos judíos que piensan que la imposición de Israel no les ha traído mas que desgracias. La persecución de judíos europeos usando a sus nazis fue instigada por la hidra para acabar con esa oposición desde el hasidismo y otros sectores, quienes en las discusiones de la Haskalah se opusieron a la visión de utilizar la riqueza para controlar naciones como pretendía la hidra. Unos se oponían por cuestiones doctrinales y otros porque nunca aceptaron el orígen de la última tribu europea desde donde sale gran parte de la hidra. Para que la hidra impusiera suy autoridad tuvieron que asesinar a varios. Y naturalmente con los nazis ya aprovecharon para expulsarlos y acabar con esa oposición




> El rosacrucismo es de 1614, los illuminati de 1776 (lo que confundes tú con masonería al decir que apareció un siglo después) y ambas órdenes pertenecen a la masonería, que es casi tan antigua como el priorato, del que no se supo hasta el Siglo XX cuando apareció el libro de los Protocolos.
> 
> La compañía de Jesús, fundada por San Ignacio, no tenía nada que ver con el rosacrucismo masón hasta que estos la infiltraron.



Ignacio de Loyola era un converso y un criptojudío. Los jesuitas son la facción mas poderosa del criptojudaismo dentro de la Igleisa. Como te dije, el criptojudaismo está presente en la iglesia desde la llegada del cristianismo. Salen hasta en el Nuevo Testamento 

El rosacrucismo fue un estafa perpetrada por los jesuitas utilizando a un personaje al que le contruyeron una leyenda a medida. La masonería es una estafa creada en el 18. Empezaron como agrupaciones mas o menos heréticas pero aceptando al cristianismo. Hasta que los de Baviera tomaron el control con Paschalis y otros personajes enviados por Londres, y entonces la masoneria empezó a admitir a judios en las logias pasando los cristianos a ser los bárbaros de la historia. Todo esto lo denunció el Duque de Brunswick, gran maestro masón casi en plena revolución. Tras la conferencia que organizó en 1782 en Hanau in Hessen para resolver estos asuntos. Pero el nuevo control era ya un hecho. Luego el hombre no quiso renunciar a su catolicismo ni aceptó el control cabalista. Todo eso lo dejó por escrito con nombres, sitios, razones, etc.. de toda aquella conspiración para la subversión y creación de una nueva masoneria, la que luego existió. Razón por la cual lo asesinaron a él y luego a toda su familia. 

La masonería mdoerna como digo es una invención y una estafa. Un artefacto de control de la hidra para sus provincias a traves de la influencia en intelectuales y de gente con posición. 




> ¿Me tomas por imbécil?.



tampoco tanto. Solo manejas fuentes cutres del youtube o algo asi. Cuando casi toda la información se hizo disponible, buscar información relevante y leer libros se volvió un superpoder. Hoy solo raros mutantes son capaces de ello. El resto se traga lo que les dan tal como les viene.


----------



## el mito de casandra (10 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> Todo esto lo denunció el Duque de Brunswick, gran maestro masón casi en plena revolución. Tras la conferencia que organizó en 1782 en Hanau in Hessen para resolver estos asuntos. Pero el nuevo control era ya un hecho. Luego el hombre no quiso renunciar a su catolicismo ni aceptó el control cabalista. Todo eso lo dejó por escrito con nombres, sitios, razones, etc.. de toda aquella conspiración para la subversión y creación de una nueva masoneria, la que luego existió. Razón por la cual lo asesinaron a él y luego a toda su familia.
> 
> La masonería mdoerna como digo es una invención y una estafa. Un artefacto de control de la hidra para sus provincias a traves de la influencia en intelectuales y de gente con posición.



¿Puedes añadir la bibliografía?


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Vaya, nuevamente confundes churras con merinas.
> Lamento que juzgues sin fundamento y con tantas confusiones.
> Eso sí, es tu problema, no el mío.



¿Y nada más?...

¿No tienes nada más que contarnos de tu "club", aquí, amparado en el anonimato de tu avatar?. No te va a pasar nada, ¿tanto miedo tienes?; ¿tanta lealtad debes?. Explícanos que haceís, reconoce la estupidez de tanto secretismo si tan inocentes y altruistas sois...


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> el sionismo muy pocos. *En realidad antes de que la casa Rothschild y otros plantearan lo de Israel abiertamente en el mundo judío lo del sionismo como algo organizado no existió jamas*. Eso de los protocolos de Sion es otra *estafa*. Pero eso es porque no tienes pajotera idea del mundo judío. En Europa el mundo judío *ha tenido distintas ramas* y a menudos enfrentadas. Todavía hoy existen muchos judíos que piensan que la imposición de Israel no les ha traído mas que desgracias. La persecución de judíos europeos usando a sus nazis fue instigada por la hidra para acabar con esa oposición desde el hasidismo y otros sectores, quienes en las discusiones de la Haskalah se opusieron a la visión de utilizar la riqueza para controlar naciones como pretendía la hidra. Unos se oponían por cuestiones doctrinales y otros porque nunca aceptaron el orígen de la última tribu europea desde donde sale gran parte de la hidra. Para que la hidra impusiera suy autoridad tuvieron que asesinar a varios. Y naturalmente con los nazis ya aprovecharon para expulsarlos y acabar con esa oposición



Vale. Explícame entonces cómo hay tantas referencias a Sión en el Antiguo testamento y en los Salmos. El sionismo como algo organizado existe desde los tiempos de Moisés, de Ruth, Ester o los Macabeos. No son pocas las veces que los judíos han conspirado contra un poder extranjero o han buscado la implantación de Sión. 

Los protocolos de los Sabios de Sión no es ninguna "estafa", eso es lo que se dice para que la gente no sé de cuenta de lo que traman los sionistas, porque una vez descubierto el pastel, si se corre la voz, el plan se va al traste.

Que haya distintas ramas de judaísmo no cambia nada, también las hay del Islám.




potranc0 dijo:


> Ignacio de Loyola era un converso y un criptojudío. Los jesuitas son la facción mas poderosa del criptojudaismo dentro de la Igleisa. Como te dije, el criptojudaismo está presente en la iglesia desde la llegada del cristianismo. Salen hasta en el Nuevo Testamento



Pudiera ser cierto, si no fuera porque el cambio que ha habido en la compañía de Jesús desde que la fundó San Ignacio hasta que se creó el rosacrucismo no hubiese sido *tan evidente.*




potranc0 dijo:


> *El rosacrucismo fue un estafa* perpetrada por los jesuitas utilizando a un personaje al que le contruyeron una leyenda a medida. *La masonería es una estafa* creada en el 18. Empezaron como agrupaciones mas o menos heréticas pero aceptando al cristianismo. Hasta que los de Baviera tomaron el control con Paschalis y otros personajes enviados por Londres, y entonces la masoneria empezó a admitir a judios en las logias pasando los cristianos a ser los bárbaros de la historia. Todo esto lo denunció el Duque de Brunswick, gran maestro masón casi en plena revolución. Tras la conferencia que organizó en 1782 en Hanau in Hessen para resolver estos asuntos. Pero el nuevo control era ya un hecho. Luego el hombre no quiso renunciar a su catolicismo ni aceptó el control cabalista. Todo eso lo dejó por escrito con nombres, sitios, razones, etc.. de toda aquella conspiración para la subversión y creación de una nueva masoneria, la que luego existió. Razón por la cual lo asesinaron a él y luego a toda su familia.



Vamos, que todo "es una estafa" menos lo de que el cristianismo "es muy malo". 
Como te digo: rosacrucismo e iluminismo son órdenes de la masonería, que a su vez pertenecen al sionismo. Puedes intentar venderme la moto todas las veces que quieras, no significa que te la vaya a comprar.




potranc0 dijo:


> La masonería mdoerna como digo es una *invención y una estafa*. Un artefacto de control de la hidra para sus provincias a traves de la influencia en intelectuales y de gente con posición.



¿Una mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en realidad? ¿Quién dijo eso? 
Esto también es una estafa, ¡todo es una estafa! 



potranc0 dijo:


> tampoco tanto. Solo manejas fuentes cutres del youtube o algo asi. Cuando casi toda la información se hizo disponible, buscar información relevante y leer libros se volvió un superpoder. Hoy solo raros mutantes son capaces de ello. El resto se traga lo que les dan tal como les viene.



O algo así...si.
Todo cuanto te digo viene de haberme estudiado unos cuantos libros.
Lo que dicen en YouTube y por internet es la misma desinformación que quieres vender tú, sólo que en lugar de limitarse a negarlo todo, se inventan cosas como reptilianos o tierra plana. Así es como se consigue desviar la atención de las masas y que no descubran la verdad. Motivo por el cual el plan puede seguir en marcha ¿verdad?.

.


----------



## el mito de casandra (10 Ago 2019)

Lo cierto es, (con independencia de las lecturas que cada cual haya hecho) que si analizamos lo que nos cuentan los historiadores (pagados por unos o por otros) y el resultado, es mas que evidente que la masonería se ha utilizado para eliminar la religión "católica"

Eso si, amparándose en el "secretismo" 

LA GLE GOE Siguen con su particular guerra en 

Transparencia Masónica

La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española


GOdF tampoco se libran

Es curioso el comunicado de la Logia Alicantina Constancia Alona 
El PSOE tiene los tentáculos muy largos 

AHORA EL GOdF EN ESPAÑA. Conflicto en la Logia Constante Alona de Alicante

Uno de los firmantes del comunicado aparece aquí?
Rafael García Meseguer



Una asesora del PSOE de Alicante dirigió la ONG a la que el Ayuntamiento ha dado 400.000 euros

Reunión del PSOE en la preparación de la campaña electoral, con la presencia de Rosara Arques (de rojo) y su marido, Rafael garcía Meseguer (primero por la izquierda). R. PÉREZ


Rosana Arques, adscrita a Hacienda, fue vicepresidenta de la delegación que la Liga de la Educación y la Cultura Popular abrió en la ciudad en 2006

El Ayuntamiento le ha adjudicado dos contratos en seis meses, el último en el mes de enero

La entidad comparte sede con una organización de consumidores vinculada a los socialistas

La Liga de la educación y la Cultura Popular es una ONG fundada a finales de los años 80 y vinculada a expolíticos del PSOE. Nace, según sus propias palabras, para promover la «solidaridad, laicidad y ciudadanía a través del servicio social». En los últimos seis meses la Liga ha recibido del Ayuntamiento de Alicante dos contratos por un importe de más de 400.000 euros, ambos del área de Inmigración que dirige la socialista Gloria Vara

Una asesora del PSOE de Alicante dirigió la ONG a la que el Ayuntamiento ha dado 400.000 euros

Rafael García Meseguer, presidente de la logia Perfección Lucentum de Alicante, narraba en un artículo, publicado en el diario Información de fecha 3 de mayo, cómo se había conseguido cambiar el artículo 1.2 del borrador del Tratado Constitucional que establecía que: "Los Estados y diudadanos de la Unión Europea, conscientes de su historia y su herencia común espiritual y moral, de los valores indivisibles y universales de la dignidad humana, la libertad, la igualdad y la solidaridad y de lo que Europa debe a su herencia relitiosa", por otro en el que había desaparecido totalmente la referencia a la dimensión espiritual y herencia religiosa........ 

El Principe de este mundo


----------



## potranc0 (10 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Vale. Explícame entonces cómo hay tantas referencias a Sión en el Antiguo testamento y en los Salmos. El sionismo como algo organizado existe desde los tiempos de Moisés, de Ruth, Ester o los Macabeos. No son pocas las veces que los judíos han conspirado contra un poder extranjero o han buscado la implantación de Sión.
> Los protocolos de los Sabios de Sión no es ninguna "estafa", eso es lo que se dice para que la gente no sé de cuenta de lo que traman los sionistas, porque una vez descubierto el pastel, si se corre la voz, el plan se va al traste.
> Que haya distintas ramas de judaísmo no cambia nada, también las hay del Islám.



hombre.. (o mujer), es que cada punto necesitaría parrafadas y cuesta de resumir. 

En el cristianismo esas dos fuerzas históricas se ven perfectamente en la unión de esos 2 testamentos, con 2 dioses que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver. El Dios de Cristo es el del amor, la renuncia, trascendencia, el perdón a las ofensas y la negación de sacrificios humanos y animales. El del AT es un ser genocida que arrasa ciudades con fuego estilo napalm, que miente, pide sacrificios, y engaña e intriga protegiendo a su pueblo elegido y que les den al resto. 

Y eso lo que significa es algo muy obvio. Jesucristo trajo una nueva religión que era superior a la de un pueblo que tenia una muy inferior y primitiva, de caracter normativo y tribal, entregada a los sacrficos animales, la venganza, etc.. Y cualquiera puede imaginar el impacto que tuvo por ejemplo, la negación de sacrificios animales por lo de "yo soy el cordero", etc.. Esa gente semita no entendian una mierda y les explotaba en la cabeza y enseguida lo veian una total amenaza para su esquema religioso que básicamente era normativo. Porque la religión judía es todavia hoy básicamente normativa, aunque eso cambiói muy radicalmente con la introducción de la Cábala en el siglo xiI (desde España, por cierto)

No obstante y con eso, muchos judíos se unieron al cristianismo. Aunque una parte de ellos no querían renunciar a su herencia semita. Y así el cristianismo creció partido desde su orígen en dos: unos que se veian a si mismos como una cosa nueva, mientras que los otros se seguían viendo como judíos. Esa discusión está presente en el NT, en las Cartas a los Apostoles si no recuerdo mal. Por esa razón se hizo luego el pastiche NT-AT con 2 dioses distintos: uno cristiano y otro judio, que no pega ni con cola por mucho que los teólogos lo fuercen. De hecho no lo fuerzan demasiado y se resignan a justificarlo como "continuidad histórica"

Y aun es mas claro cuando se mira el recorrido de los grandes místicos cristianos que tuvieron expereincias con su Dios. Así se encuetra que absolutamente todos lo hicieron poniendo a Jesucristo y al amor como su guía. Ni uno sólo a ese dios lanzallamas del AT. Ya sea San Juan de la Cruz, Santa Teresa, San Francisco o el que quieras. 

Asi que tu ves el problema como el "sionismo", algo externo, una estrategia de los judios desde fuera de la iglesia. Porque eso es lo que te dicen los católicos para no atacar a su propio mundo interior y a su propia iglesia. Lo que claro, no tendria sentido. Sin embargo, el problema lo han tenido siempre más dentro que fuera. El criptojudaismo está dentro del cristianismo desde el inicio. El criptojudaismo no es judaismo, es ya otra cosa con entidad propia. A veces ha coincidido con los judios y a veces no. 



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Pudiera ser cierto, si no fuera porque el cambio que ha habido en la compañía de Jesús desde que la fundó San Ignacio hasta que se creó el rosacrucismo no hubiese sido tan evidente.



juas... bendita ingenuidad. ¿Qué cambio?. No por casualidad Carlos III, el último monarca soberano que ha tenido España y uno de los mejores, intentó echar a los jesuítas por todos los medios. Y hoy mismo puedes ver como los jesuítas son los únicos de la iglesia que apoyan abiertamente la teoría de género que no tiene pies ni cabeza en la teología cristiana. ¿De que cambio estás hablando? 




CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Vamos, que todo "es una estafa" menos lo de que el cristianismo "es muy malo".



todo lo contrario. Te estoy explicando que el Cristianismo es bueno, y por eso se lo quisieron cargar y controlar desde el inicio.
El Cristianismo - al margen de los irresolubles debates sobre quien era o qué dijo Jesus - suposo un cambio absoluto y radical en todo el pensamiento europeo y también semita, ya que incluso los musulmanes recogeran ese cambio de 180 grados realizado por Jesucristo para hablar también del amor. 
La aparición con Jesucristo de un dios con naturaleza amorosa es inexplicable como evolución intelectual, religiosa, y filosófica desde los griegos. Porque no habia referente ni nada al respecto por estos lares que lo pueda explicar como evolución de algo anterior. Su aparición es ilógica o sobrenatural segun se entienda para cual. 



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Como te digo: rosacrucismo e iluminismo son órdenes de la masonería, que a su vez pertenecen al sionismo. Puedes intentar venderme la moto todas las veces que quieras, no significa que te la vaya a comprar.



que no hija... Rosacrucismo, martinismo y masoneria era las grandes sociedades secretas de la época. Todas estafas del mismo poder pero surgidas en distintos tiempos. 
Se reunieron en esa conferencia que te he dicho en Hanau in Hessen en 1782, celebrada en el castillo de Wilhelmsbad, propiedad de Meyer Amschel Rothschild. Una reunión calificada por historiadores como el evento más capital de la Historia moderna real, de esa que no aparece en libros generales de universidades con rector masón y etc. Fue un evento capital por que representaba a un poder paralelo a la iglesia, de caracter transnacional, y que aglutibana a mas de 3 millones de personas de la época que por entonces eran muchas, y ademas copando lugares de pdoer e influencia social en todos los países.


Es evidente que solo has consumido internete refrito pero no has leido nada de todo esto. Así que de repente no lo haras con varios. Si necesitas un libro empieza por ejemplo con "World Revolution" de Nesta H. Webster, edicion 1921. Y ahí tienes mogollón de referencias para tirar del hilo de lo que le te interese. Muchos libros de esas referencias los encontraras en archive.org




CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Esto también es una estafa, ¡todo es una estafa!



pues claro, casi todo lo es. 




CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Así es como se consigue desviar la atención de las masas y que no descubran la verdad. Motivo por el cual el plan puede seguir en marcha ¿verdad?.



¿pero que plan?. ¿El demonio que quiere acabar con la iglesia y ya está?.. Joer los católicos promedio a veces sois como paletos de pueblo. ¿Y que pasa con la Ortodoxa?. ¿Y los hindues?. ¿Y los budistas?...

A mi en serio que ya me suda la polla. Lo único que de verdad hay en marcha es una cuenta atrás para esta civilización brutal y primitiva, por la cual quedan menos de 20 años para que nos vayamos todos a la mierda. 

Ya te he dicho que el Cristanismo me parece muy bueno e incluso muy bonito para quien no sea cristiano. Otro asunto es que como suele pasar, cristianos de verdad hay muy pocos. El autodenominado cristiano suele ser otro borrego manipulado convertido en máquina de sacar de bilis. Eso es lo que hoy quiere el amo criptojuden y la inmensa mayoria lo hace muy bien. 

Es decir, el amo criptojuden vive en otro mundo que no es el nuestro. En su imperio, el entretenimiento y motor vital es la lucha por prevalecer, de cuyos éxitos obtiene la satisfacción que necesita. Y del resto hace siglos que está a vuelta de todo y le importa una mierda. 
Hoy precisa que sus neoprogres de justicia social defiendan el tráfico de esclavos, el abataramiento de costes salariales y la lucha de sexos para bajar la natalidad. También quiere que los cristianos del amor suelten bilis y persigan moros. Y joder, todos lo hacen de puta madre segun sus deseos, que mas puede pedir. Por eso no le hace falta poneros bombas ni nada por el estilo; todo el mundo hace ya lo que él quiere Y así pasa los días entretenido y disfrutando de sus luchas en los pocos años que le quedan. Que por desgracia son los que nos quedan también a todos.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> hombre.. (o mujer), es que cada punto necesitaría parrafadas y cuesta de resumir.
> En el cristianismo esas dos fuerzas históricas se ven perfectamente en la unión de esos 2 testamentos, con 2 dioses que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver. El Dios de Cristo es el del amor, la renuncia, trascendencia, el perdón a las ofensas y la negación de sacrificios humanos y animales. El del AT es un ser genocida que arrasa ciudades con fuego estilo napalm, que miente, pide sacrificios, y engaña e intriga protegiendo a su pueblo elegido y que les den al resto



Mujer.

Ese argumento de comparar el AT con el NT está trilladísimo y es del todo inválido. 
De la misma manera que Dios se compadeció finalmente de Nínive a pesar de que el profeta Nahúm predijo (mandado por Él) su destrucción...también se compadeció de la humanidad entera, y tras mandar a Moisés escribir la Ley, mandó a su propio Hijo Unigénito para morir por los pecados de aquellos que la quebranten, siempre que crean en Él y se arrepientan de corazón.
Dios nunca ha sido genocida sinó justo. Un juez que condena al criminal en pago de la víctima nunca es un genocida.
Pero Dios es tan compasivo y misericordioso que finalmente, aún a los impíos les acaba ofreciendo tiempo para arrepentirse.
Dios es el mismo, sólo que los judios sin saberlo (o a sabiendas) han renegado de Él para volverse hacia la herejía, algunos creen que adoran a Dios, pero no es Dios al que adoran. Ya lo dijo Cristo: vuestro padre es el diablo.



potranc0 dijo:


> Y eso lo que significa es algo muy obvio. Jesucristo trajo una nueva religión que era superior a la de un pueblo que tenia una muy inferior y primitiva, de caracter normativo y tribal, entregada a los sacrficos animales, la venganza, etc.. Y cualquiera puede imaginar el impacto que tuvo por ejemplo, la negación de sacrificios animales por lo de "yo soy el cordero", etc.. Esa gente semita no entendian una mierda y les explotaba en la cabeza y enseguida lo veian una total amenaza para su esquema religioso que básicamente era normativo. Porque la religión judía es todavia hoy básicamente normativa, aunque eso cambiói muy radicalmente con la introducción de la Cábala en el siglo xiI (desde España, por cierto)



De acuerdo en casi todo excepto en lo último. La cábala es una herejía.



potranc0 dijo:


> No obstante y con eso, muchos judíos se unieron al cristianismo. Aunque una parte de ellos no querían renunciar a su herencia semita. Y así el cristianismo creció partido desde su orígen en dos: unos que se veian a si mismos como una cosa nueva, mientras que los otros se seguían viendo como judíos. Esa discusión está presente en el NT, en las Cartas a los Apostoles si no recuerdo mal. Por esa razón se hizo luego el pastiche NT-AT con 2 dioses distintos: uno cristiano y otro judio, que no pega ni con cola por mucho que los teólogos lo fuercen. De hecho no lo fuerzan demasiado y se resignan a justificarlo como "continuidad histórica"



Los esenios y los judeizantes de los que hablaba San Pablo en sus epístolas.
No son "dos dioses distintos", Dios sigue siendo el mismo, sólo que los judíos no quieren reconocerlo y se han creado la imagen mental de otro que se mantiene rígido e intolerante con los gentiles, pese a que Cristo dijo que los gentiles lo aceptarían antes que ellos. En realidad siguen más el Talmud y el Zohar que el A.Testamento.



potranc0 dijo:


> Y aun es mas claro cuando se mira el recorrido de los grandes místicos cristianos que tuvieron expereincias con su Dios. Así se encuetra que absolutamente todos lo hicieron poniendo a Jesucristo y al amor como su guía. Ni uno sólo a ese dios lanzallamas del AT. Ya sea San Juan de la Cruz, Santa Teresa, San Francisco o el que quieras.
> Asi que tu ves el problema como el "sionismo", algo externo, una estrategia de los judios desde fuera de la iglesia. Porque eso es lo que te dicen los católicos para no atacar a su propio mundo interior y a su propia iglesia. Lo que claro, no tendria sentido. Sin embargo, el problema lo han tenido siempre más dentro que fuera. El criptojudaismo está dentro del cristianismo desde el inicio.



No digas sandeces. Como cristiana creo en el Apocalipsis de San Juan y todas las profecías marianas que hablan de la ira de Dios en el Juicio Final. Repito que Dios es bueno, pero también justo, y cuando se le acaba la paciencia (que es casi infinita) entonces hace justicia.
Y te equivocas, muchos Santos cristianos han visto la ira que viene si la humanidad no se arrepiente, hace penitencia y se convierte.
El sionismo es precisamente lo que propiciará la abominación de la desolación poniendo en el Trono de Dios a un hijo de QuinoTauro merovingio. 
Así que no, no lo veo como algo externo, sinó como algo interno, pues como digo, está infiltrado en el mismo Vaticano.



potranc0 dijo:


> juas... bendita ingenuidad. ¿Qué cambio?. No por casualidad Carlos III, el último monarca soberano que ha tenido España y uno de los mejores, intentó echar a los jesuítas por todos los medios. Y hoy mismo puedes ver como los jesuítas son los únicos de la iglesia que apoyan abiertamente la teoría de género que no tiene pies ni cabeza en la teología cristiana. ¿De que cambio estás hablando?



San Ignacio es anterior a Carlos III, a ese cambio me refiero. Los últimos verdaderos monarcas que ha tenido España han sido los Austrias. Carlos III era de la misma secta que esos a los que "intentó" expulsar.
Tras el Concilio Vaticano II ellos, los modernistas, los protestantes y todos los herejes tienen vía libre para operar dentro y fuera de España y del Vaticano ¿Por qué? Porque, como digo por enésima vez, consiguieron infiltrarse.



potranc0 dijo:


> todo lo contrario. Te estoy explicando que el Cristianismo es bueno, y por eso se lo quisieron cargar y controlar desde el inicio.
> El Cristianismo - al margen de los irresolubles debates sobre quien era o qué dijo Jesus - suposo un cambio absoluto y radical en todo el pensamiento europeo y también semita, ya que incluso los musulmanes recogeran ese cambio de 180 grados realizado por Jesucristo para hablar también del amor.
> La aparición copm Jesucristo de un dios con naturaleza amorosa es inexplicable como evolución intelectual, religiosa, y filosófiica desde los griegos. Porque no habia referente ni nada al respecto por estos lares que lo pueda explicar como evolución de algo anterior. Su aparición es ilógica o sobrenatural segun se entienda para cual.



No, lo que estás haciendo es tergiversar la Fe y poner a Dios y a Jesucristo a la misma altura que las figuritas mitológicas.
Y no cuela, lo siento.



potranc0 dijo:


> que no hija... Rosacrucismo, martinismo y masoneria era las grandes sociedades secretas de la época. Todas estafas del mismo poder pero surgidas en distintos tiempos.
> Se reunieron en esa conferencia que te he dicho en Hanau in Hessen en 1782, celebrada en el castillo de Wilhelmsbad, propiedad de Meyer Amschel Rothschild. Una reunión calificada por historiadores como el evento más capital de la Historia moderna real, de esa que no aparece en libros generales de universidades con rector masón y etc. Fue un evento capital por que representaba a un poder paralelo a la iglesia, de caracter transnacional, y que aglutibana a mas de 3 millones de personas de la época que por entonces eran muchas, y ademas copando lugares de pdoer e influencia social en todos los países.



Muy bonita toda esa historia sobre los millones de personas reuniéndose para ser masones. Pero me estás dando la razón: rosacrucismo e iluminismo son distintas órdenes de una misma sociedad secreta, la masonería, y ésta lo es a su vez del sionismo.



potranc0 dijo:


> Es evidente que solo has consumido internete refrito pero no has leido nada de todo esto. Así que de repente no lo haras con varios. Si necesitas un libro empieza por ejemplo con "World Revolution" de Nesta H. Webster, edicion 1921. Y ahí tienes mogollón de referencias para tirar del hilo de lo que le te interese. Muchos libros de esas referencias los encontraras en archive.org



Tengo mis propios libros, gracias.
Igual que no le pido a un marxista bibliografía sobre Filosofía, tampoco se la pido a un masón sobre Teología e Historia.
Por motivos evidentes.



potranc0 dijo:


> pues claro, casi todo lo es.



(Un fraude)

Entonces lo del holocausto también ¿no? 




potranc0 dijo:


> ¿pero que plan?. ¿El demonio que quiere acabar con la iglesia y ya está?.. Joer los católicos promedio a veces sois como paletos de pueblo. ¿Y que pasa con la Ortodoxa?. ¿Y los hindues?. ¿Y los budistas?...
> A mi en serio que ya me suda la polla. Lo único que de verdad hay en marcha es una cuenta atrás para esta civilización brutal y primitiva, por la cual quedan menos de 20 años para que nos vayamos todos a la mierda.



El plan de los protocolos, sabes perfectamente a qué me refiero. ¿Insultos? ¿Y ya está? Parece que el paleto aquí eres tú recurriendo al insulto cuando yo no te he insultado aún a ti...
La Iglesia Ortodoxa es un cisma de la Católica, es la antigua Iglesia de Oriente.
Los indues son herejes, y el budismo es una filosofía, no una religión.
Y si, todo se va a la mierda, pero ¿propiciado por quién? 



potranc0 dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que el Cristanismo me parece muy bueno e incluso muy bonito para quien no sea cristiano. Otro asunto es que como suele pasar, cristianos de verdad hay muy pocos. El autodenominado cristiano suele ser otro borrego manipulado convertido en máquina de sacar de bilis. Eso es lo que hoy quiere el amo criptojuden y la inmensa mayoria lo hace muy bien.



Aquí: no te falta razón, no te sobra razón.



potranc0 dijo:


> Es decir, el amo criptojuden vive en otro mundo que no es el nuestro. En su imperio, el entretenimiento y motor vital es la lucha por prevalecer, de cuyos éxitos obtiene la satisfacción que necesita. Y del resto hace siglos que está a vuelta de todo y le importa una mierda.
> Hoy precisa que sus neoprogres de justicia social defiendan el tráfico de esclavos, el abataramiento de costes salariales y la lucha de sexos para bajar la natalidad. También quiere que los cristianos del amor suelten bilis y persigan moros. Y joder, todos lo hacen de puta madre segun sus deseos, que mas puede pedir. Por eso no le hace falta poneros bombas ni nada por el estilo; todo el mundo hace ya lo que él quiere Y así pasa los días entretenido y disfrutando de sus luchas en los pocos años que le quedan. Que por desgracia son los que nos quedan también a todos.



Globalismo, NOM...si, ese es el plan del que te hablaba por parte de aquellos de quienes te hablaba.

.


----------



## el mito de casandra (10 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> Todo esto lo denunció el Duque de Brunswick, gran maestro masón casi en plena revolución. Tras la conferencia que organizó en 1782 en Hanau in Hessen para resolver estos asuntos. Pero el nuevo control era ya un hecho. Luego el hombre no quiso renunciar a su catolicismo ni aceptó el control cabalista. Todo eso lo dejó por escrito con nombres, sitios, razones, etc.. de toda aquella conspiración para la subversión y creación de una nueva masoneria, la que luego existió. Razón por la cual lo asesinaron a él y luego a toda su familia.
> 
> La masonería mdoerna como digo es una invención y una estafa. Un artefacto de control de la hidra para sus provincias a traves de la influencia en intelectuales y de gente con posición.



¿Puedes añadir la bibliografía? vol.2 



potranc0 dijo:


> hombre.. (o mujer),
> 
> Es evidente que solo has consumido internete refrito pero no has leido nada de todo esto. Así que de repente no lo haras con varios. Si necesitas un libro empieza por ejemplo con "World Revolution" de Nesta H. Webster, edicion 1921. Y ahí tienes mogollón de referencias para tirar del hilo de lo que le te interese. Muchos libros de esas referencias los encontraras en archive.org



Gracias por el aporte

Iros a un motel


----------



## potranc0 (10 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Globalismo, NOM...si, ese es el plan del que te hablaba por parte de aquellos de quienes te hablaba.



no entiendo bien alguna frase... de masón no tengo nada como creo está claro en los mensajes. 
Ya se entiende que como creyente tienes una cosa entera y no quieras partirla. Pero vaya que si eres cristiana a mi me parece lógico tomar el doble de atención al NT que al AT. Pero bueno, aunque surfees para lo tuyo basicamente creo coincidimos en el meollo de lo que implica ese globalismo.


----------



## potranc0 (10 Ago 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> ¿Puedes añadir la bibliografía? vol.2
> 
> Gracias por el aporte
> 
> Iros a un motel



es charla multinick so pardillo


----------



## el mito de casandra (10 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> es charla multinick so pardillo



Mas que evidente 

Pásame la información bibliográfica que te he pedido

Por favor


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> es charla multinick so pardillo



Multinick ¿de quién?


----------



## el mito de casandra (10 Ago 2019)

No es la primera vez que el foro da en la diana de la corrupción, pero es verdad que me ha sorprendido la rápida respuesta.

Este hilo publicado el día 12 de julio, con la información del blog Transparencia Masónica apenas despertó interés mas allá de los que nos interesa el tema de la masonería por diferentes motivos.

*El blog en cuestión, ataca directamente al Gran Maestre de la Logia de España y al Gran Oriente Español. Oscar de Alfonso Ortega
OAO o también OdA como suelen escribir sus detractores. *

Corrupción, negocios, deudas, declaraciones son expuestas casi siempre bajo seudónimos en Transparencia Masónica y en España acoge el Salón del Libro Masónico - Diario Masónico

El Oriente, Vaticanismo y masonería - Diario Masónico
hay toda una serie de artículos desternillantes sobre el tema.


*Bien, el día 5 de agosto, publiqué en el hilo, la otra parte, la de la mafia masónica del PSOE y de repente, el hilo que tenía 3k visualizaciones, al día siguiente llegó a las 9k visualizaciones en un día. *

La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española

*El día 7, la Gran Logia de España envía el siguiente comunicado,*







*Encabezado de la carta de Óscar. 7 de agosto.*



* Óscar culpa a los partidarios de "la candidatura derrotada" en las pasadas elecciones a Gran Maestro, de informar a Diario Masónico con argumentos de las irregularidades que Óscar y los suyos están cometiendo en la GLE.

Óscar dice que se abrió un blog en febrero de este año (Transparencia Masónica) asegurando que ha emprendido una campaña de acoso contra Óscar y sus Grandes Oficiales.

Óscar dice que ha aparecido un blog de signo contrario que agrava más la situación.

Óscar dice que estos dos blogs (el que está en contra de Óscar y el que está a favor) se han situado fuera de los usos y costumbres de la Masonería.*

* Óscar dice que medios de ultra derecha y de la Masonería irregular se han hecho eco de las publicaciones de estos blogs causando daño a la reputación de la Masonería Española*.



Óscar, el depredador (La Carta)


El día 7, también recibí un MP de un forero declarado masón el cual me recomienda no ventilar aquí los problemas de la secta. y que hay otras aparte de la masonería regular (oficial para los profanos, indocumentados y analfabetos) poniendo de ejemplo la GOdF Gran Oriente de Francia.



Y cual fue mi sorpresa, cuando me tropiezo con un artículo firmado por "Victor Guerra"  AHORA EL GOdF EN ESPAÑA. *Conflicto en la Logia Constante Alona de Alicante** en el que airéa los problemas de la Logia Constancia Alona de Alicante, laicista, y mixta, este es el problema que al parecer ha surgido en la logia *

y ahí un comunicado firmado por 4 venerables hermanos y otro, un tal *Rafael García Meseguer El PSOE 
Una asesora del PSOE de Alicante dirigió la ONG a la que el Ayuntamiento ha dado 400.000 euros
Rosana Arques, adscrita a Hacienda, fue vicepresidenta de la delegación que la Liga de la Educación y la Cultura Popular abrió en la ciudad en 2006*

El Ayuntamiento le ha adjudicado dos contratos en seis meses, el último en el mes de enero
La entidad comparte sede con una organización de consumidores vinculada a los socialistas
La Liga de la educación y la Cultura Popular es una *ONG fundada a finales de los años 80 y vinculada a expolíticos del PSOE.* Nace, según sus propias palabras, para promover la «solidaridad, laicidad y ciudadanía a través del servicio social». En los últimos seis meses la Liga ha recibido del Ayuntamiento de Alicante *dos contratos por un importe de más de 400.000 euros*, ambos del área de Inmigración que dirige la socialista Gloria Vara

Una asesora del PSOE de Alicante dirigió la ONG a la que el Ayuntamiento ha dado 400.000 euros

*Rafael García Meseguer*, presidente de la logia Perfección Lucentum de Alicante, narraba en un artículo, publicado en el diario Información de fecha 3 de mayo, cómo se había conseguido cambiar el artículo 1.2 del borrador del Tratado Constitucional que establecía que: "*Los Estados y diudadanos de la Unión Europea, conscientes de su historia y su herencia común espiritual y moral, de los valores indivisibles y universales de la dignidad humana, la libertad, la igualdad y la solidaridad y de lo que Europa debe a su herencia relitiosa", por otro en el que había desaparecido totalmente la referencia a la dimensión espiritual y herencia religiosa........ *

El Principe de este mundo



Dos trolls vienen al hilo, a discutir si la abuela fuma y me da que es la forma de que se pierda la información, que al parecer según la forera no interesa  replicada por pompero ejperto derivando el sentido y la información del hilo a la conversación de dos pedantes superconocidos del foro.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Que no insistas, que no nos interesan en absoluto.
> (No quiero ver más tochos. Al ignore.)




Vamos por 14k... veremos donde llega esto.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2019)

Masones y madridistas hijos de puta.
Viva Cristo Rey y del Atleti


----------



## el mito de casandra (11 Ago 2019)

A petición de los masones del foro han pasado el hilo a temas calientes, evidentemente con menos visibilidad en la red.

Asurbanipal, lo has conseguido, pero no tapar la inmensa mierda que es la masonería en España.



Asurbanipal dijo:


> El creador de este hilo lo ha abierto en un foro que no corresponde, supongo.
> Aconsejo cerrar este hilo.



Será un placer ir aportando información en este hilo, que al parecer las 14K visitas son un peligro para la secta.

Artículo del día, 

El "Rostro del Gran Masturbador"
A ver, nene, esto va por ti. Sí, me refiero a ti, Manolín R., Grandísimo Maestrísimo Provincialísimo de Castilla, porque aunque seas pequeñito en todos los aspectos, tú, en tu insignificancia, te crees algo grandioso, especial, inteligentísimo y sobre todo un extraordinario GESTOR. Por eso esto va por ti. Céntrate y presta atención, Manolín.

Salvador Dalí, genio donde los haya, pintó el "Rostro del Gran Masturbador", uno de sus primeros cuadros de la época surrealista, allá por el año 1929. El cuadro en cuestión tiene miga porque está lleno de los complejos que este hombre padecía. Uno de ellos, como bien sabes, es que no podía evitar sentir cierta aversión hacia las relaciones sexuales, provocada por el miedo a las enfermedades venéreas, un miedo que su padre le metió en el cuerpo cuando era niño. Aquello le condujo irremediablemente a un onanismo que no tuvo reparos en airear incluso en sus obras de arte.......

El "Rostro del Gran Masturbador"

*La otra parte, que escribe esto La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española debería contar también los negocietes del PSOE en Canarias, los paseos por la Isla Bonita del masón Jerónimo Saavedra y quienes están alrededor manteniendo millonarias prebendas. En Lanzarote con una conocida fundación y un largo etc desde el origen del R78, que no solo en Gran Canaria* 

La masonería canaria tiene su "casta intocable" en la Isla de la Palma, nadie denunciará porque es una carcel social y mental para todos los que de alguna forma quieran revelarse al mecano montado por el PSOE de la isla.

El caracter secreto de la masonería es por lo tanto, ocultar los intereses oscuros de la secta, que no dudo sean estupendos para Francia o Inglaterra, pero desde luego para España están a la vista de quienes miramos con asombro la deriva de nuestro país.

Una noticia a vuela pluma, hay muchísimas mas.


Un ex consejero del PSOE, imputado en la red de sobornos sobre parques eólicos de Canarias
El ex consejero del Gobierno de Canarias y ex concejal de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, José Francisco Henríquez, del PSOE, ha sido imputado por el juez que instruye el sumario por sobornos y tráfico de información privilegiada en la adjudicación de parques eólicos de Canarias, una trama por la que ya ha sido detenido el ex director general de Industria del Gobierno autónomo, Celso Perdomo, del PP. Henríquez, consejero de Política Territorial en el Gobierno socialista de la Comunidad Autónoma presidido por Jerónimo Saavedra, y su cuñado, José Antonio Lucendo, aparecen en las llamadas telefónicas intervenidas por orden del juez durante la investigación de la trama de corrupción
- Seguir leyendo:

Un ex consejero del PSOE, imputado en la red de sobornos sobre parques eólicos de Canarias


:

*Jerónimo Saavedra, Excelente Masón 2016
La Gran Logia de España le otorga el galardón "en representación de todos los hermanos de Canarias"*
ep 13.03.2017 | 13:26

La Gran Logia de España - Grande Oriente Español ha otorgado al exministro, expresidente del Gobierno de Canarias y exalcalde de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Jerónimo Saavedra, el Reconocimiento al Excelente Masón del año 2016.

El galardón le fue entregado al popio Saavedra en la XXXVI Gran Asamblea Ordinaria de la institución, que contó con representantes de las Grandes logias de Alemania, Americano Canadiense en Alemania, de Masones Británicos en Alemania, Austria, Andorra, Argentina, Azerbaiyán, Bulgaria, Chipre, Costa de Marfil, Francia, Guinea, Hungría, Irlanda, Italia, Japón, Luxemburgo, Marruecos, Michigan, Moldavia, Montenegro, Noruega, Paraguay, Pensilvania, Polonia, Portugal, Rumanía, Serbia, Suiza, Turquía y Ucrania.

Jerónimo Saavedra, Excelente Masón 2016


Por los servicios prestados 



Jerónimo Saavedra, cuestionado políticamente por su afiliación masónica
By
Masonería Española -
18 octubre, 2016



Jerónimo Saavedra (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, 1936) comparecerá ante la Comisión de Estatuto del Parlamento de Canarias que estudiará la incompatibilidad de su afiliación masónica con la ostentación del cargo de defensor del pueblo canario tras la denuncia de un letrado del cabildo insular.

Tras observar su participación en el desfile masónico de la Gran Logia de España, dicho letrado argumentaba en su denuncia la supuesta incompatibilidad entre el cargo de Diputado del Común y el ejercicio directivo en cualquier otra asociación. Saavedra explicó que su pertenencia a la Orden, y el desarrollo de su praxis como Venerable Maestro, están lejos de cualquier cargo directivo en su Obediencia, cuestión ampliamente respaldada por cualquier miembro de la Orden o aficionado a su historia.
Incidente de la Gran Logia de España con la Iglesia por un funeral masónico.



*Saavedra afrontó con integridad el portazo del Obispado de Tenerife, que anuló un funeral para Masones fallecidos, previsto en una iglesia de Santa Cruz de La Palma *con una elevada simbología masónica en su haber. Bernardo Alvarez, Obispo de Tenerife, canceló dicho acto de la Logia Abora 87 durante la Semana Masónica que se celebró en agosto, que culminó con un singular desfile masónico por el centro histórico.

Dicho encontronazo provocó numerosas quejas ya no sólo entre Hermanos de la Obediencia, también entre los familiares de republicanos exiliados, descendientes de Masones asesinados por el franquismo durante la Guerra Civil, así como aquellos damnificados por su cercanía con la Orden.

A pesar que la Gran Logia de España es la Obediencia masónica en España con más presencia de miembros creyentes en Dios, la historia de desamor con la institución católica está tan extendida como con el resto de Obediencias más abiertamente laicas y, en cierta forma, tradicionalmente más críticas con las prácticas de la organización religiosa.


http://masoneriaespañola.com/jeronimo-saavedra-cuestionado

Investigue la Pimpinela Escarlata el chiringuito que el PSOE se ha montado en Canarias, donde en La Palma cuenta con su mayor apoyo  Pero esto, todos lo saben. Ahora la finalidad es echar a "ciertos masones de sus cargos"

Libertad, igualdad y fraternidad, con un mucho de laicismo.


----------



## Mateo77 (12 Ago 2019)

Respecto al sionismo, solo un apunte. Por mucha tergiversación que haya, y en estos temas la hay en abundancia, el monte Sión está vinculado al trono de David, es decir, a Cristo. Todo el proceso concluirá con Cristo reinando explícitamente sobre la humanidad restante, aunque como paso previo hayamos de sufrir el ascenso del anticristo al poder, un corto periodo que concluirá con el juicio.

Se puede pensar en términos exclusivamente temporales, y fijarse en los signos de este poder (riqueza, poder político, medios de comunicación, etc). La guerra sin embargo es primordialmente espiritual, y lo temporal solo son sombras y reflejos vanos. No importa cuanto poder temporal se acumule en malas manos, importa que puedan apartaros del recto camino, y esto solo se puede conseguir si cedeis a la fascinación que despliega la serpiente. El verdadero poder está en manos de Dios y nadie os podrá apartar del camino salvo vosotros mismos.

No os dejeis engañar. Buscad el Reino de Dios, que está entre nosotros por gracia, y de forma literal. Entrad en él por el único camino, el que Cristo os ofrece. Construid el Reino en vuestras vidas. Refugiaos en Dios, el único en quien podeis confiar. Olvidaos del mundo moderno y su "evangelio", es el mundo post-revolución, es decir, ha girado todos los ejes y ha cambiado los nombres para confundiros y apartaros del camino. Refugiaos en Dios y en las cosas de Dios, y desde Su Reino contribuid a tender puentes y pescar hombres en la medida en que os sea dado.

Dejad que los muertos entierren a sus muertos.


----------



## Gerión (12 Ago 2019)

Un cristianismo sólo con el Nuevo Testamento sería demasiado "hippy". El dios del Antiguo Testamento pone las cosas en su sitio, las desgracias, la calamidad, lo que ocurre si intentas lo que no debes intentar. AT y NT son palo y zanahoria, no hay mucho más, no los veo incompatibles, al revés, más bien complementarios.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Ago 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> *El Gran Maestro de Castilla, Manuel R., con la conformidad de Óscar realiza un ataque sin precedentes contra la logia La Tolerancia por cubrirse la cabeza con una boina en los trabajos de Maestro. Aunque debe utilizarse una prenda para cubrirse la cabeza, no se especifica cómo debe ser exactamente. El Gran Maestro le adjudica a la boina "connotaciones políticas".*
> ​
> 
> _Fuente: Publicación en Twitter de El Jueves. Con razón
> ...



Haití es en estos años un auténtico supermercado de niños para rituales de esta gente. Si siguen el caso PIZZAGATE, el de NXIVN o el reciente de Jeffrey Epstein lo entenderán. En tal *Oscar de Alfonso* seguramente ha estado en Haití, es más que probable, en fiestas privadas con gente notoria donde se reparten los niños para violarlos y sacrificarlos. En estas "festivas reuniones" que no os extrañe que coman carne humana.

Un ejemplo que podría ser Kuru perfectamente. El término kuru viene de Nueva Guinea, donde practicaban una forma de canibalismo. La palabra kuru significa en lengua aborigen "*temblor*, con fiebre y frío"





Te dejo un enlace sobre cómo funciona el mundo. Es sólo un pequeño ventanuco por donde mirar. Es generalizado entre esta gente, juedeomasona, que controlan el poder económico, político, mediático, etc.

Revelan la lista negra del pedófilo Epstein: involucra a Kissinger, Soros, Trump, Clinton y Rothschild, entre otros. Lista completa

Y esta gente de arriba son la cabeza del Iceberg. La masonería cuanta con todo un ejército de ciudadanos de a pie metidos en las logias de sus barrios, de sus ciudades, son como champiñones. Están por todas partes. Tu médico, tu concejal, tu farmacética, la profesora de tu hijo, la de Servicios Sociales, el Policía Municipal, el Juzgado en pleno, el Ayuntamiento también en pleno de tu pueblo, tu vecino, en tu familia te los puedes encontrar sin que te extrañe, etc.

El mundo está en metástasis.

La masonería es definida técnicamente; es decir, en términos filosóficos, como Luciferismo Paladista. No hace falta ser un lince para para ver que tras ese eufemismo no hay otra cosa que SATANISMO de corte espiritual.

La msonería es el cáncer que aglutina todos los cánceres del mundo. Llevan la muerte con ellos. Son la muerte personificada. Toda guerra en Europa desde la Revolución Francesa son ellos, y antes era el judaísmo metido a calzador en las ciudades europeas. El cisma de la Iglesia, Lutero y los suyos, es obra judía. Judíos y sus alumnos masones, la masonería es obra y creación del hebreísmo cabalista, son veneno. Son el mal.

Cuídense. Todo va a reventar en muy poco tiempo. El pánico será general, especialmente en Occidente.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Ago 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> Y aun es mas claro cuando se mira el recorrido de los grandes místicos cristianos que tuvieron expereincias con su Dios. Así se encuetra que absolutamente todos lo hicieron poniendo a Jesucristo y al amor como su guía. Ni uno sólo a ese dios lanzallamas del AT. Ya sea San Juan de la Cruz, Santa Teresa, San Francisco o el que quieras.
> 
> Asi que tu ves el problema como el "sionismo", algo externo, una estrategia de los judios desde fuera de la iglesia. Porque eso es lo que te dicen los católicos para no atacar a su propio mundo interior y a su propia iglesia. Lo que claro, no tendria sentido. Sin embargo, el problema lo han tenido siempre más dentro que fuera. El criptojudaismo está dentro del cristianismo desde el inicio. El criptojudaismo no es judaismo, es ya otra cosa con entidad propia. A veces ha coincidido con los judios y a veces no.
> 
> juas... bendita ingenuidad. ¿Qué cambio?. No por casualidad Carlos III, el último monarca soberano que ha tenido España y uno de los mejores, intentó echar a los jesuítas por todos los medios. Y hoy mismo puedes ver como los jesuítas son los únicos de la iglesia que apoyan abiertamente la teoría de género que no tiene pies ni cabeza en la teología cristiana. ¿De que cambio estás hablando?



Te lo digo con sinceridad. Es triste leerte. A todos vosotros, masones. Moduláis el discurso del que queréis engañar y lo imitáis. Siempre con esa doblez.

*Qué es ser Judío*

La Fe Judía era la de Santa María, San José, San Juan, Santa Ana, San Joaquín, Santa Isabel, Santo Rey David, San Daniel, San Elías, San Zacarías, San Isaías, San...

Anás, Caifás y un milenario etcétera, no seguían la Fe Judía, sino la del Cabalismo contagiado en Egipto, propiamente Satanismo. Así los definió N.S. Jesucristo: "Vosotros sois hijos del diablo," (Juan 8, 44), y San Juan los evidenció: "Conozco (...) la blasfemia de los que dicen ser judíos y no lo son, antes son la sinagoga de Satán." (Apocalipsis 2, 9).

La Fe Judía llegó a su fin cuando alcanzó su objetivo: el advenimiento del Mesías. Así surgió la Fe Cristiana.

Quienes hoy en día se dicen judíos, en realidad son cabalistas/satanistas. NO SON JUDÍOS. Por eso lo correcto sería llamarlos hebreos cabalistas.

*Los Jesuítas

Primero*. La Iglesia Católica lleva desde el siglo XIX luchando contra la infiltración de la masonería por la vía de sus seminarios. La corriente ideológica que traían era llamada Modernismo. En la década de los años 20 del siglo pasado el Papa Pío XI ya no se atrevía a convocar un concilio ecuménico porque la Iglesia ya estaba herida y de ese mismo concilio habrían salido mociones y métodos incompatibles con la Fe y la Tradición Católica. A la muerte del último Papa legítimo que ha habido, Pío XII en 1958, fue elegido el francmasón Ángelo Roncalli, Juan XXIII, y desde entonces no ha habido un Papa legítimo. Ni uno. La Iglesia estaba ya moribunda por la infiltración de la masonería eclesiástica (italiana) durante muchas décadas. El *Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965) *que convocó esta gente, estos destructores, fue la defunción de la Iglesia y su caída en *APOSTASÍA*. Se rompió con la Tradición Católica, con la Doctrina de simpre, se abandonó, y se hizo una revolución en clave Humanista. Pongo un ejemplo. La nueva Misa de 1969, llamada Novus Ordo Missae, la que conocemos hoy, y auspiciada por Pablo VI (este hombre era hebreo cabalista, masón y homosexual activo)... la Misa que conocemos hoy, es una copia calcada de la Misa calvinista (*enlace*). Es decir, que NO es Católica y nadie se queja debido a la inexistente cultura católica que hay en Europa. España lleva décadas que dejó de ser un país católico.

*Segundo*. Los *Jesuítas* ha sido la Orden Religiosa que más ha hecho por Cristo. Fueron los que Evangelizaron América y más lugares. El grupo de personas que más ha hecho y luchado por Cristo y por todos nosotros. En el año 1965 pusieron como General de la Orden Jesuíta al masón Pedro Arrupe y Gondra, y en un lustro destrozó a la Orden Jesuíta. La destrozó. Ya no existe. Tiene su nombre pero dejó de existir.

El satanismo, la masonería y sus propagandistas de Yotube, profesores universitarios, periodistas, etc... tratan de defenestrar la imagen intachable de la Orden Jesuíta de antes de 1965. Es decir, antes de morir y desaparecer. No les basta con demolerla físicamente, también buscan destruírla en nuestra memoria.

Todo eso que podéis escuchar en Youtube y demás blogs desinformando sobre que los Jesuítas provienen de la nobleza negra veneciana de los siglos XIII y demás podredumbre, es todo puro teatro. Mienten con impunidad y con odio soterrado.

En fin. Sólo dejo constancia de que cuando se tiene delante a un masón se tiene delante a dos personas.

Ah, lo olvidaba. El Dios Padre en el Antiguo Testamento es el mismo que nos trae Jesucristo en la Nueva Alianza. El mismo. Jesucristo nos trae la Palabra de Dios Padre y da su vida en la Cruz para liberarnos, que estamos aquí caídos entre demonios (Pecado Original), por petición del Padre. Pero cuidado, que nosotros hemos de poner nuestro granito de arena:

_“*Dios que te creó sin ti, no te puede salvar sin ti*.”_ San Agustín.

Dejo un enlace sobre Sodoma y Gomorra, sobre por qué fueron destruídas, en alusión a ese desprecio sobre el Dios del Antiguo Testamento y su "fuego del cielo":

Del Libro de Gomorra. Condenas contra la sodomía según San Pedro Damián y Santa Catalina de Siena

Cuídense.


----------



## el mito de casandra (12 Ago 2019)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Te lo digo con sinceridad. Es triste leerte. A todos vosotros. Moduláis el discurso del que queréis engañar y lo imitáis. Siempre con esa doblez.
> En fin. Sólo dejo constancia de que cuando tienes delante a un masón estás hablando con dos personas.



Exacto, ahí le has dado, porque aquí mismo podemos ver cómo actuan y sobre todo, como manipulan los hilos para que finalmente se pierdan.
Son expertos manipuladores. 

Estamos constantando cómo en nuestro país se han tomado decisiones políticas dictadas por las logias, en nombre de la "libertad" y es tan tremendo como la frase "la realidad supera a veces la ficción"

Están infiltrados en la Iglesia, ahí el Gran Maestre OAO, o como el caso del canario "Jerónimo Saavedra" del PSOE, destruyendo por completo no solo los valores cristianos, también la economía, la historia manipulada por sus "escribientes a sueldo" la familia, las relacciones sociales y ahora también la infancia de una forma absolutamente descarada. 

Están en guerra y sus intereses son seguir tapando lo que ya es un secreto a voces "¿verdad Arsubanipal?"



Asurbanipal dijo:


> El creador de este hilo lo ha abierto en un foro que no corresponde, supongo.
> 
> Aconsejo cerrar este hilo.



Se sacan los ojos entre ellos, lo vemos a diario en este blog. Transparencia Masónica 
o en este otro La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española

y no solo la masonería "regular". Todos, todos tienen sus intereses, pero eso si, todos coinciden en actuar "bajo el secretismo de la secta" si no, ¿de qué iban a tener miedo?
¿POR QUÉ UN FORERO PEDIRÍA MOVER UN HILO QUE DEMUESTRA LA POBREDUMBRE DE LA MASONERÍA ESPAÑOLA?


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (12 Ago 2019)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Haití es en estos años un auténtico supermercado de niños para rituales de esta gente. Si siguen el caso PIZZAGATE, el de NXIVN o el reciente de Jeffrey Epstein lo entenderán. En tal *Oscar de Alfonso* seguramente ha estado en Haití, es más que probable, en fiestas privadas con gente notoria donde se reparten los niños para violarlos y sacrificarlos. En estas "festivas reuniones" que no os extrañe que coman carne humana.
> 
> Un ejemplo que podría ser Kuru perfectamente. El término kuru viene de Nueva Guinea, donde practicaban una forma de canibalismo. La palabra kuru significa en lengua aborigen "*temblor*, con fiebre y frío"
> 
> ...



*¡Dios le bendiga! *
Lo tendré presente en mis oraciones. Ha revelado la Verdad tal cual es...¡gracias!

.


----------



## el mito de casandra (12 Ago 2019)

Quien piense por un instante que la masonería es cosa de 4 chalados frikis, que no tienen nada que ver con las políticas


“Migrantes”: 28 obediencias masónicas europeas hacen un llamamiento a los gobiernos - Le blog de Contra información




*28 obediencias masónicas europeas (una española) han firmado un comunicado común sobre los emigrantes, se trata de hermanos y hermanas de 16 países: Austria, Bélgica, Croacia, España, Francia, Grecia, Hungría, Irlanda, Italia, Luxemburgo, Polonia, Portugal, Rumania, Eslovenia, Suiza y Turquía.

El comunicado no hace diferencia entre los términos refugiados y migrantes.

La lista impresionante de firmas prueba la existencia de una red europea real de la masonería.

El comunicado que publico se encuentra en la Federación Española de El derecho Humano, masonería mixta.

DECLARACIÓN DE LAS OBEDIENCIAS MASÓNICAS EUROPEAS SOBRE LA CRISIS DE REFUGIADOS*

7 DE SEPTIEMBRE 2015

Las obediencias masónicas europeas alarmadas por la tragedia vivida por los migrantes que huyen de países en guerra y la miseria apelan a los gobernantes europeos a que lleven adelante políticas comunes para acoger, de una manera digna y humana, a esta población en peligro y bajo persecución. La incapacidad de los Estados a superar sus egoísmos nacionales es un nuevo signo de esta Europa enferma donde cada uno mira por su interés particular sin importarle el común.

Las obediencias masónicas europeas llaman a que se respeten los derechos humanos y el principio de dignidad humana que son parte de los principios fundadores de la construcción europea. Desde estos principios como base se ve la falta que existe de solidaridad entre naciones. El espíritu de solidaridad es aún más necesario en vista a las convulsiones que afectan a numerosas regiones del mundo.

Sin tener que revisar la historia de un continente que ha sido forjado a base de migraciones, los dramas presentes deben provocar por si mismos una llamada a la conciencia y unas políticas de acogida nuevas e innovadoras. A falta de estas, el continente europeo se convertirá en teatro de nuevas divisiones y conflictos que llevarán a los pueblos a nuevas desgracias. Potenciará una nueva exacerbación de los nacionalismos.

La tragedia presente debe inspirar un renacimiento y renovación del sueño europeo. Las obediencias masónicas abajo firmantes esperan que los valores de solidaridad y fraternidad, base fundacional de Europa, encuentren su vía de desarrollo y expresión.

Obediencias firmantes:

Grand Orient de France
Grande Loge Femenine de France
Grande Loge de France
Federación francesa de LE DROIT HUMAIN
Grande Loge Mixte de France
Grande Loge Mixte Universelle
Ordre Initiatique Traditionel de l’Art Royal
G.L.R.S.R.U.
Gran Logia Liberal de Austria
Gran Oriente de Bélgica
Gran Logia de Bélgica
Grande Logia Femenina de Bélgica
Federación belga de LE DROIT HUMAIN
Lithos
Gran Logia de Croacia
*Federación española de LE DROIT HUMAIN*
Orden Masónica Mixta Internacional DELPHI
Serenísimo Gran Oriente de Grecia
Gran Oriente de Irlanda
Gran Logia de Italia
Gran Oriente de Luxemburgo
Gran Oriente de Polonia
Gran Logia Simbólica de Portugal
Gran Oriente Lusitano
Gran Logia Femenina de Rumania
Gran Oriente de Suiza
Gran Logia Femenina de Turquía


Delegaciones de 19 organizaciones masónicas liberales, integradas en la Unión Masónica del Mediterráneo (UMM) y procedentes de diez países de Europa, Oriente Próximo y el norte de África, se han reunido en Toledo entre los días 14 y 17 de abril. En su declaración final, y sobre el drama de los refugiados, los masones y masonas de los países ribereños aseguran que el mar común se ha convertido en la mayor tumba que la humanidad haya conocido jamás. Reclaman el respeto más absoluto a los derechos humanos de todos aquellos que están siendo golpeados por la tragedia, sin ninguna distinción; exigen de las autoridades de la UE y de los países europeos, en nombre de la dignidad humana, acciones inmediatas para la solución definitiva del problema de los refugiados, y se comprometen a luchar, allá 

*Los masones reunidos en Toledo, en este XVI encuentro de la UMM organizado por la Gran Logia Simbólica Española, `*proceden de Francia, España, Italia, Portugal, Marruecos, Turquía, Grecia, Líbano, Eslovenia y Croacia. Esta es la lista de las organizaciones firmantes:

Gran Oriente de Francia, Gran Oriente Lusitano, Federación Francesa de la Orden Masónica Mixta Internacional “El Derecho Humano”, Gran Logia de Italia, Gran Logia Mixta de Grecia – DELPHI, Gran Logia Femenina de Francia, Gran Logia Liberal de Turquía, Gran Logia de los Cedros (Líbano), Gran Logia Simbólica Española, Gran Logia Masónica Femenina de Italia, Gran Logia Unida del Líbano, *Gran Logia Femenina de España*, Gran Logia Femenina de Marruecos, Gran Logia Femenina de Grecia, Gran Oriente de Eslovenia, Gran Logia Nacional de Croacia, Gran Logia Simbólica de Portugal y Gran Logia Mixta Universal de Francia.

LOS MASONES DE LOS PAÍSES MEDITERRÁNEOS EXIGEN SOLUCIONES INMEDIATAS AL DRAMA DE LOS REFUGIADOS - Gran Logia Simbólica Española


La aragonesa Nieves Bayo es desde el pasado mes de junio la gran maestre de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española (GLSE). En su mandato al frente de la organización, de tres años, tiene como objetivo fomentar la estabilidad, el acercamiento a la sociedad y la defensa de la laicidad . 

La aragonesa Nieves Bayo acerca la Masonería al gran público

*El componente anticlerical de estas logias no es nuevo. Así por ejemplo Nieves Bayo Gallego, "gran maestra adjunta de la GLSE", en una entrevista para Tiempo dice que la culpa de la mala imagen de la masonería en España es exclusivamente de "la jerarquía de la Iglesia", que ha perseguido a la masonería moderna desde hace tres siglos, sobre todo en la España de Franco.*

http://www.tiempodehoy.com/espana/los-diez-masones-mas-influyentes-de-espana


El resultado de todas las maniobras masónicas lo estamos comprobando y sufriendo en España. ¿Qué mujer es capaz de destruir su propia esencia? 

Resulta una parodia cuando los que acceden a determinados "cargos" dicen que lo hacen por "nuestro bien" y critican a la Iglesia


----------



## Cuncas (12 Ago 2019)

Como bien dijo Blue Orange:

"En fin. Sólo dejo constancia de que cuando se tiene delante a un masón se tiene delante a dos personas."

Este hilo, y no lo digo por el op, hay que cogerlo con pinzas. Que una panda de masones pongan a secar sus bragas en la ventana no quiere decir nada. Sólo van a ir contra quien pueden ir y nunca van hablar más allá de lo que les permita su juramento, como bien apuntó también Católicam Hispaniae.

Ahora se quieren cargar a la mona del cocotero. ¿Y qué? ¿El que venga después va a ser mejor? NO. Un masón para limpiarse la cara tiene que limpiarse el culo y eso es imposible porque la dilatación rectal se lo impide, ya que al limpiarse siempre aparece más mierda.

Repito. Lo que digan estas rameras hijas del padre de la mentira siempre con pinzas.


----------



## Papo de luz (12 Ago 2019)

Habrá reconciliación sacrificio de 3 vírgenes mediante?


----------



## el mito de casandra (13 Ago 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Como bien dijo Blue Orange:
> 
> "En fin. Sólo dejo constancia de que cuando se tiene delante a un masón se tiene delante a dos personas."
> 
> ...



Así es, pero no me negarás lo gracioso que resulta el tema.  

Este es el artículo de hoy. (mucho tuvo que ver el cambiar la sede de Barcelona a Madrid y algo mas.....) los que se citan son el capo de Supremo Consejo 33º  Jesús Soriano 




martes, 13 de agosto de 2019
Un Gran Maestro Provincial fuguista
Ramón V. es el Gran Maestro Provincial de Cataluña.

Ramón V. es muy propenso a escapar de los compromisos con sus Hermanos, un consumado fuguista. No se le puede negar habilidad para sortear los problemas -que no resolverlos- con una sonrisa en los labios así como para huir en el momento justo sin perder la compostura.

El GMP de Cataluña es capaz, además, de hacer equilibrios. Se podría decir que es fuguista y equilibrista. Ramón V. puede fingir que obedece a Óscar Alfonso (nuestro querido OAO) y al Rey de Soria, pero esto es fácil porque es tanto como decir que finge obedecer solo a OAO. El caso es que, siendo hombre de la banda de OAO, vota en la Gran Asamblea Provincial, sin despeinarse, al candidato surgido de la MESA y queda estupendamente con todos. Finalmente, Ramón El Fuguista obedece, pero esta vez de verdad, al gran tapado, el jefe de verdad, el que lleva un nombre bíblico y aspira a llegar a ser el mismo Salomón.

Como a nuestros lectores siempre les ofrecemos pruebas de cuanto decimos, vamos a contarles una historia tan sencilla como clarificadora.

El local que arrendó la G.L.E. en la Gran Via de les Corts Catalanes, de Barcelona, sede histórica de la G.L.E., se utiliza como sede principal de Gran Logia y también como sede de la Gran Logia Provincial y Templo para las Tenidas de muchas Logias.

El líder de la Masonería Universal, nuestro OAO, en su pretensión de conseguir que se vayan de la G.L.E. todos los Hermanos de Cataluña y que sean sustituidos por frikis internautas, ha decidido cambiar de local o, mejor, que la G.L.E. busque otro local y el de Gran Vía se quede para la Provincia y las Logias que trabajan allí. Así lo dijo en el último Gran Cónclave.

OAO es consciente de que el precio del alquiler (que negoció y firmó la G.L.E.) es elevado y exigirá un aumento de las capitaciones a los Hermanos de la Provincia o a quienes utilicen el Templo.

Ramón El Fuguista, el Gran Maestro Provincial, ha propuesto una reunión a mediados de septiembre para analizar el problema que se les plantea y buscar soluciones. Lo debería haber hecho hace mucho tiempo porque los “responsables” provinciales ya sabían lo que se avecinaba, como todo el mundo. Pero la ha convocado justo ahora y con gran enfado de OAO.

Bien sabe Ramón V. que el rey de Soria, siervo fiel del Gran Maestro de la G.L.E., le va a conceder en octubre la actividad en su alto grado filosófico, lo que es incompatible con ser Gran Maestro Provincial.

Ramón El Fuguista aguantará impertérrito la reunión con los Hermanos y unos días más tarde, disculpándose, sonriente, dimitirá y dejará el muerto a otro, si es que todavía hay alguien capaz de aceptar un carguito de manos del pobre OAO.

Ramón, eres muy grande!

Artículo firmado por: "H. John Gerard"

Transparencia Masónica




*Un separatista catalán aspira a presidir la Gran Logia de España*


El próximo 10 de marzo, la Gran Logia de España (GLE), la principal organización masónica del España, celebra elecciones para escoger a su nuevo gran maestro. Este cargo lo ha ocupado en los últimos ocho años el abogado valenciano Óscar de Alfonso, que aspira a la reelección.
Además de Óscar de Alfonso se postulan para asumir esta responsabilidad el empresario catalán Ramon Vinyals, ex-diputado de Esquerra Republicana, y el abogado Manuel Torres, miembro del Supremo Consejo del Grado 33 y ex-diputado de Centristas de Cataluña-UCD.

La GLE es la organización que tiene la representación en España de la masonería regular internacional. Cuenta con unos 2.500 hermanos y tiene la sede central en Barcelona, desde que fue legalizada en 1980.

Un separatista catalán aspira a presidir la Gran Logia de España






Ramon Viñals i Soler (Barcelona, 24 de novembre de 1934) és un empresari[1] i polític català. 

Diplomat en formació empresarial i en òptica, ha treballat com a industrial químic i hagué d'exiliar-se uns anys. Ha presidit el Grup d'Estudis Polítics i ha estat membre de l'Institut d'Economia de Mercat de Madrid. El 1977 fundà el Partit Socialdemòcrata de Catalunya (PSDC) amb Rafael Casanovas i Rabassa. A les eleccions al Parlament de Catalunya de 1980 es presentà en coalició amb Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya i va obtenir l'acta de diputat per la circumscripció de Barcelona, però quan el 1982 es trencà la coalició passà al grup mixt. En el Parlament de Catalunya fou president de la comissió d'investigació sobre la central nuclear d'Ascó, vicepresident de la comissió d'investigació sobre el conjunt d'actuacions del Consell Executiu en relació amb l'empresa Rània, membre de la Diputació Permanent i president de la comissió d'investigació sobre un possible dèficit en els serveis transferits de la Seguretat Social.[2]

*A les eleccions municipals espanyoles de 1983 fou candidat del Centre Democràtic i Social a l'Ajuntament de Barcelona,[3] però només va obtenir 8.500 vots (0,94%).[4]* 

A les eleccions de 1984[5] i 1988 es presentà com a cap de llista del PSDC, però no va assolir l'acta de diputat. Tampoc va tenir èxit a les eleccions generals espanyoles de 1986.

*També es presentà a les eleccions al Parlament Europeu de 1987 com a cap de llista de la Coalició Socialdemòcrata (CSD),[6] però tampoc fou escollit. Ha rebut la condecoració de cavaller de la Gran Creu de l'Orde de Sant Joan de Jerusalem.[7] Darrement s'ha adherit a la Lliga per la Laïcitat.[8]*

Ramon Viñals i Soler - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## el mito de casandra (13 Ago 2019)

Artículo de alguien que al parecer le conoce bien, por si alguien aún duda a quienes sirve la masonería y por supuesto la falacia de que ellos no se meten en política. 


¿Milagro masónico o de ERC?: ser independentista y a la vez pro al-Bashir
El viernes se celebran las primarias de ERC para escoger a su candidato a alcalde de Barcelona. En estas ocasiones hay derecho a aclararlo todo. Sale el nombre de Ramon Viñals Soler. No es un personaje banal sino, al menos hasta hace poco, el "embajador de buena voluntad" de la tiranía islamista -y otros dramas- que sufren los pueblos de Sudán. Es un tema tan delicado que no debería haber la más mínima duda.

09.07.2014 19:13 h.
12 min

Ramon Viñals Soler, dirigente de la masonería y efímero diputado autonómico catalán de 1980 al 1982, así como antiguo candidato a cargos políticos por un buen número de partidos, además de "embajador de buena voluntad en Europa" del régimen sudanés del general Ahmad al-Bashir (el cual está procesado por crímenes de guerra y por crímenes contra la humanidad) sería un gran y viejo apoyo de Alfred Bosch, aspirante a la candidatura a alcalde de Barcelona, según me informan fuentes de ERC. La fuente no ofrece ningún dato respecto a una relación directa entre aquel régimen y Alfred Bosch.

Yo habría sido escogido para tratar este tema debido a que el 11 de enero del 2011 publiqué un artículo donde revelaba la singular personalidad de Ramon Viñals, entre otras cosas respeto a Sudán. Hasta entonces, esta última posición era desconocida. Curiosamente, conocí su relación respecto al régimen criminal del general al-Bashir por una carta que me envió él mismo, a quien no conocía ni conozco a día de hoy.

Una carta inefable de Ramon Viñals

Reproduzco aquella carta, que no lleva, ni nunca ha llevado, ninguna fecha. Seguramente la recibí hace unos diez años. En todo caso, antes de 2005, dado que en aquel año tuve un cambio de posición en el diario donde colaboraba, adonde me fue dirigida. La carta muestra un despacho en Barcelona y en Jartum. No permitía interpretaciones. Decía lo que decía.

La recibí dentro de un paquete, todo él envuelto con papel de celofán, como el usado para proteger maletas en algunos aeropuertos. Dentro del mismo envoltorio había un libro de Alfred Bosch, acompañado de una nota amable para mi persona, haciendo referencia a un artículo mío publicado sobre la película "Braveheart". Supuse que la nota era de Bosch, pero no creo poder acreditarlo. También podía ser que Viñals le hubiera pedido un libro, o cualquier otra cosa. La nota no citaba a Sudán.

Honestamente, di por supuesto que había una buena relación entre Bosch y Viñals. Ahora bien, nada indicaba que la base de la relación fuera la posición de Viñals respecto a la tiranía sudanesa. Aun así, y en todo caso, el compromiso de Viñals no parece menor ni leve. Personalmente, no tendría ni una relación microscópica con un personaje con la posición formal y oficial como la que Viñals exhibió entonces, con satisfacción.

Imputación de crímenes internacionales

Se da el caso que Bosch creó una entidad referida en África y escribió artículos sobre aquel continente. Leí transversalmente muy pocos. No recuerdo ninguna condena de la tiranía sudanesa. Yo escribí varios, siempre de denuncia. Creo que al-Bashar encarnaba un gran caso de genocidio.

La imputación de los dos crímenes internacionales mencionados, que formuló contra al-Bashar el admirado fiscal internacional Luis Moreno Ocampo, fue acompañada del de genocidio. Pero la Corte Internacional para Sudán no admitió este tercer tipo penal. Si hoy al-Bashar viniera a Europa o a un país también democrático sería encarcelado y puesto a disposición de aquel tribunal.

Embargo y armas rusas y chinas

Ya en el 1997 la administración Clinton estableció varias medidas de embargo contra el régimen de al-Bashar, que la posterior administración republicana todavía fortaleció. Los principales proveedores de armas de al-Bashar son, desde hace decenios, Rusia y China.

Posteriormente, al-Bashar tuvo que admitir la creación del nuevo Estado africano de Sudán del Sur. En cambio la situación en la región de Darfur sólo está pacificada, no resuelta.

El terrorista comunista "Carlos"

Antes, al Bashar había marginado a uno de los peores fundamentalistas islámicos de todos los tiempos y de todas las latitudes, Hassan al-Turabi. Este fue un protector del terrorista comunista venezolano y agente soviético, Vladimir Ilitch (como Lenin) Ramírez, conocido también por "Carlos" o "El Chacal". Hoy está en un prisión francesa, donde se ha convertido al Islam.

En todo momento, incluidos aquellos donde las acusaciones de genocidio contra el régimen de al-Bashar eran más fuertes, esta bestia uniformada fue apoyada por sectores masónicos, especialmente británicos, a los cuales sería afín el también masón (supongo que de la misma corriente) Ramon Viñals.

Lord Duncan McNair

El jefe de filas británico, y por extensión mundial, de aquella masonería, personaje de un anticristianismo primitivo y extremo, es Lord Duncan McNair. En parte es debido a que las poblaciones del Sudán no son árabes ni están islamizadas. Son originariamente nilòtiques, así como animistas o bien cristianas.

Lord McNair es un personaje que manifiesta estar ligado, desde los diecisiete años, a la Iglesia de la Cienciologia de L. Ron Hubbard, que es inmensamente rica. Esta, ha sido objeto de varios procedimientos legales en un montón de países, respecto a si es o no una secta peligrosa. Sus dos principales estructuras fueron objeto de una condena judicial en Francia, en octubre del 2013. En Madrid tiene un espectacular edificio, situado muy cerca de las Cortes.

La Iglesia de la Cienciologia

Desde siempre, la Iglesia, o el que sea, de la Cienciologia, ha tenido interés en difundirse en África. El propio Hubbard vivió muchos años en la entonces racista Rodesia del Sur, hoy Zimbabwe.

La carta que Viñals me envió iba acompañada de un gran conjunto de textos propagandísticos recopilados, dignos de un cubo de basura. Reproduciré algunos de ellos.

Tengo bibliografía sobre Sudán como para parar un tren. He estado en su frontera con Eritrea. Conozco a dirigentes sudaneses que luchan contra aquella tiranía, sobre los cuales escribí. Querer convencerme de las inexistentes bondades del régimen asesino de al-Bashar era inútil. En todo caso, gracias para tomarme por tonto. Me entusiasma.

Textos de Viñals y de Lord McNair

En todo caso reproduzco un largo artículo de Viñals sobre Sudán, que puso al inicio de aquella compilación, y una nota de prensa, también sobre Sudán, del propio Lord McNair, de dos páginas, pero ("Sorry!", lo siento) en inglés. Lord McNair empieza diciendo que fue el huésped del "Comité del Derechos Humanos Del Parlamento Sudanés".

Otro artículo es del Ministerio de Orientación y de Subvenciones (¿una idea para la Generalidad?) y es sobre "La Cristiandad cómo está en Sudán". Empieza diciendo textualmente: "Ciertamente, la realidad de los cristianos en Sudán demuestra las libertades que los sudaneses disfrutan". Echo de menos el adverbio de negación "no". Entonces sería exactísimo.

¿Por qué aclarar un tema tan delicado?

Finalmente, ¿por qué este artículo?. Porque el tema merece ser aclarado. No solamente respecto a Bosch, sino también en cuanto a Viñals, hoy, vaya, independentista y estatista respecto (¡sólo!) a Cataluña. De él han aparecido en internet, y a algún medio en papel, extrañas informaciones según las cuales el pasado marzo tenía que ser elegido Gran Oriente de la Gran Logia Española.

Me he perdido. Intentaré aclararlo, si soy capaz. De momento, sólo creo que Viñals es un hombre con un gran afán de poder y de influencia. Me parece un hecho claro y, desde mi modesta perspectiva, oso decir que muy preocupante. Para gustos, los colores.

Masón independentista dirigiendo la Gran Logia Española

De Viñals, algunos titulaban "Masón independentista catalán dirigirá la Gran Logia Española". ¿En qué ha quedado este clamor? Óptico de oficio pero parece que también pequeño industrial con bastante dinerito, parece que Viñals suele conseguir ser objeto sólo de buenas noticias.

Pero es difícil de convertir en buena noticia el hecho de tener despacho en Jartum (véase la carta que me envió) y de estar al servicio de una maldita tiranía, que entre otras cosas protegió a Osama Bin Laden. Un magistral libro de Lawrence Wright, que creo que está traducido al castellano, lo explica insuperablemente, genialmente, cuidadosamente. En inglés su título es "The Looming Tower" (Allen Lane, de Penguin Books, Londres, 2006).

La carrera política de Viñals

Antes, Viñals ya había intentado ser casi todo. De 1980 al 1982 fue diputado autonómico en una coalición entre ERC y un partido-taxi (aquellos cuyos miembros cabrían en un taxi), el muy suyo "Partit Socialdemòcrata de Catalunya". Después se presentó por el también minúsculo partido independentista "Estat Català", fundado por Francesc Macià. En 1983 se había presentado como candidato por el entonces agónico Centro Democrático y Social. Finalmente quiso ser eurodiputado por una denominada Coalición Socialdemócrata. Quizás me dejo siglas.

Hace falta una aclaración

Ahora, una relación especial o preferente con Bosch podría ser demasiado. Por eso hay que aclararlo. Es justo que incluso haya quien lo plantee desde ERC. El análisis democrático y sereno es básico. Al-Bashir queda muy lejos, pero hoy las maldades y los crímenes tienen menos fronteras que nunca. Respecto al derecho a la diversidad, donde sea, pero muy en especial donde es más negado, y el mundo arabemusulmán es un triste caso, nunca he callado ni nunca he nadado entre dos aguas. Ni se me ocurre que nadie honesto lo pueda hacer.

Aquí, sin Bosch, ni sin Viñals, ni sin otros aventureros, reales o presuntos, que ya remueven la cola, tenemos un futuro político donde seguro que no habrá muchos grandes hombres (la vida política casera no los genera como sería necesario) y seguro que creará malos, como ya son malos la mayoría de los que ya hay y que sufrimos.

No quiero ni pensar a qué regímenes la locura independentista casera que sufrimos sería capaz de acercarse. Recuérdese cómo la Liga Norte -que muchos aquí tienen como referente, según expuso TV3- se puso públicamente y reiteradamente al lado del régimen, este sí que genocida del todo, de Slobodan Milosevic.

Parafraseando una afirmación conocida, sufrimos, estamos sufriendo y es segurísimo que sufriremos. Hay que procurar que sea lo mínimo. Las aclaraciones previas pueden servir para eso, si bien, ¡ay!, sólo en una pequeña parte. Pero ve a saber si poco a poco se acaba llenando el vaso, aquí o en el martirizado Sudán.


Milagro: ser independentista y pro al-Bashir


----------



## el mito de casandra (13 Ago 2019)

Lo mejor de los artículos son los comentarios [mode portera on] 

aclarar para los "profanos" el CMI es 
Confederación Masónica Interamericana
La Confederación Masónica Interamericana (CMI), fundada el 14 de abril de 1947, es una organización sin fines de lucro que agrupa a 79 Grandes Potencias Masónicas, admitidas como miembros y que se encuentran distribuidas en 25 países de Sud, Centro y Norte América, el Caribe y Europa.



Que opinas mi Querido Ramón de esta paradoja??
Otra de las ” Paradojas” es ¿que define a una ( Potencia Masonica) ?.Sus bases de definición??

Y en el caso de la Gran Logia de españa?.
Y como se definiría atraves de la Paradoja de la Ética y Moral principio básico de la Masoneria?.

La C.M.I. Realmente su reglamento con la inclusión de la Gran Logia de españa como Potencia Masónica y en la actualidad con los “Antecedentes ” la CMI al no actuar y no tomar ninguna acción disciplinaria, está en controversia paradojicamente?. Con el principio básico de la ética y moral y más aún cuando se incluye desde la definición de “Potencia Masonica ? . Podría crear controversia con lo que es ( Regular y Irregular).

Desde los comportamientos de quien representa la Gran Logia de españa?.
Desde la ética y moral de lo que es (Representado,) quien lo representa “no incurre en controversia” con lo que se define como ( Regularidad) y si fuese así realmente la CMI puede seguir en la ( Paradoja ) de lo ” Irregular ” ?.

Donde está el Garante de lo que representa la Regularidad ?? Si entra en controversia con los ” Pilares de una Pontencia Masonica” Ignorandolas a través de la hipocresía atraves del interés o intereses varios.??

*La CMI realmente esta creando lazos de amistad con las “Potencias Masonicas Regulares” o quizás… “Presuntamente ” esta creando lazos de unión “Maso-políticos” y así crear (estrategia geomasonica-política, basada en los intereses socio-economicos dando forma atraves de la estructura de un Centro de negocios y contactos Maso-políticos)*

¿Porque el GM de Mi estimada GLE quiso estar a toda costa en la Presidencia de la CMI, ahora se podría entender su empeño en ello?,Conociendo

TAF

Una civilización planetaria multicultural e interdependiente - Diario Masónico


----------



## el mito de casandra (16 Ago 2019)

*LA EVIDENTE LUCHA DE LA MASONERÍA DE PROGRE Y DERECHONA
Dos artículos impagables que definen cómo la masonería española es un nido de trepas, tanto los que denuncian aquí Transparencia Masónica como los que lo hacen en La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española *


*jueves, 15 de agosto de 2019*

* El candidato espadachín*


En junio de 2018, el periódico *El País publicaba un reportaje desafortunado* *para los masones; su lectura nos hizo sonrojar ya que el Gran Maestro de la G.L.E., el llamado Óscar Alfonso (OAO), hacía unas declaraciones impropias de un Gran Maestro, de un masón y hasta de una persona normal. Parecía a sueldo de esa secta llamada El Yunque, que tanto le gusta*. Pero, ya se sabe, OAO es así y, como ha dicho, no piensa cambiar (a su edad ya es poco probable: no es un “masón joven” por muchos chistes que cuente en tejanos en su reunión anual).

OAO no entiende que le critiquemos, no siente el ridículo, y su alborozo por salir en los periódicos o en la TV es tan grande que, por conseguirlo, es capaz de disfrazarse de Fallera Mayor. En eso y en lo demás le acompaña su consejero, el piadoso Pavel GdC, quien mide el éxito en número de lectores, en bruto, como si fueran peras o albaricoques. ¿También tendrá Pavel aspiraciones?

Hablando de frutas…

En la portada de aquel suplemento de* El País figuraba un Hermano de ojos brillantes blandiendo una espada que le tapaba parcialmente la cara. Pues bien, ese es Luis A., de la G.L.P. de Murcia, otro candidato a sustituir a OAO.

Luis A. es ambicioso y un hombre de lealtades quebradizas. No hace mucho tiempo apoyaba al extinto candidato alternativo, Manuel T., pero cambió sobre la marcha y se transformó en decidido defensor de OAO.*

ç

Ahora mantiene amistad con OAO (¿es eso posible?) y hasta ha hecho con él algunos viajes internacionales de los que existe documentación gráfica pues, cómo no, las redes se hicieron eco de su presencia en… Brasil. ¿Dónde iba a ser si no?. Se ignora a título de qué viajó tan lejos con nuestro líder mundial, ya que su Oficio no guarda relación con esas visitas institucionales latinoamericanas, pero hay que reconocer que Luis A. ya viene "viajado", a diferencia de OAO, quien descubrió los aeropuertos con el mismo entusiasmo que Paco Martínez Soria la Puerta del Sol.

*Luis A. tiene también una profesión que, a diferencia de OAO, le da cierta independencia económica, y es una persona religiosa y tradicional, cofrade y amigo de templarios y turiferarios. Él mismo esparce el incienso sobre OAO con gran habilidad y donde le gusta al líder: en su Facebook. No hay fotografía ni pensamiento “profundo” de OAO que no lleve un “Me gusta” o un comentario entusiasta de Luis A., su seguro servidor.



En eso se parece a su contrincante: Javier E.

Quienes conocen y tratan a Luis A., el candidato que surgió de Murcia, dicen que se merendará con papas a los otros dos: el catalán prudente y el amistoso-ambicioso de Madrid, que le lleva ventaja porque su campaña empezó hace años. Del tontito de Finisterre nada decimos salvo que llegar a pensar en serio que podría ser candidato da la medida de su necedad.

Luis A. tiene al enemigo en casa, profesor y expolítico muy ambicioso que ha seducido al rey de Soria que muy pronto le dará muuucha actividad filosófica. Las relaciones entre Jesús, rey de Soria, y el oponente de Luis A. tienen mucha “química”*.

En esto de sus relaciones con el 100/3 también se parece al candidato madrileño ya que ninguno de los dos son partidarios de este “cuerpo colateral” (para ellos). Sin embargo, los dos consideran que OAO les entregará en su momento los votos cautivos del rey de Soria. 

*El otro enemigo de la causa de Luis A. es el propio OAO, quien susurra al oído de diferentes Hermanos ambiciosos la misma promesa de futuro*, para que no flaqueen en su apoyo al líder de la Masonería de todo el mundo mundial. Todos se creen los señalados y también todos hacen cuentas de los votos que pueden obtener partiendo de los de cada uno y de los que les presten el propio OAO, su secretario, el rey de Soria, y sus mamporreros, Lawrence H. y Barrie M.

La madre de todas las batallas, que apenas se veía en el horizonte, cobra fuerza y vigor ante el visible derrumbamiento de OAO, más torpe que nunca.
*
Artículo firmado por: "H. Íñigo Montoya"*
Transparencia Masónica


Reportaje | Masones: la hermandad del misterio


----------



## el mito de casandra (16 Ago 2019)

La masonería española es el fiel reflejo de la sociedad podrida precisamente auspiciada por las logias, algo que se les está volviendo claramente en contra. 

*viernes, 16 de agosto de 2019*
* ¿Cuál es la verdadera misión de Óscar? *


En la GLE, e incluso fuera de ella, hay muchos masones que se preguntan cuál es la verdadera misión de Óscar Alfonso... 

Al principio de su mandato, allá por 2010, era uno más. Bueno, uno más relativamente, porque es cierto que, *como bien ha dicho él en reiteradas ocasiones, conspiró muy activamente para anular a los anteriores Grandes Maestros, y también es cierto que, haciendo uso de una habilidad muy especial, supo acercarse a aquellos de los que podía aprovecharse para escalar puestos en la GLE.*

Todos veíamos con bastante claridad los tejemanejes de Óscar para ir aproximándose a la cumbre, y aunque la mayoría de los masones no entendemos esa ambición y esas luchas de poder, sí podíamos entender que la GLE necesitaba un cambio porque había tomado derroteros muy antimásonicos. Podríamos decir que, en aquella época, Óscar Alfonso se convirtió en la esperanza para instaurar una GLE en paz, a pesar de que su peculiar personalidad no caía en gracia a un importante número de masones de nuestra Obediencia.


Con el paso del tiempo, poco a poco fue observándose en Óscar un cambio que podríamos definir como de cierto descaro. Si bien al principio era relativamente comedido y discreto, el tiempo lo fue convirtiendo en alguien cada vez más seguro de sí mismo, en lo que se refiere a mostrar unas actitudes que nos sorprendían cada vez más. Óscar acabó rompiendo la habitual discreción masónica y convirtió nuestras actividades a los ojos de la sociedad en algo parecido a bufonadas protagonizadas por mamarrachos con mandil. Al mismo tiempo Óscar empezó a prodigarse en las redes sociales con publicaciones, a cuál más estúpida, todo ello con la excusa de que "debíamos abrirnos a la sociedad".


Paralelamente a estas actitudes, Óscar empezó a viajar por todo el mundo con una predilección especial por América (y sobre todo por Brasil), haciendo continua ostentación pública de una pretendida opulencia que absolutamente nada tiene que ver con la Masonería. También se adjudicó un tercio de todos los gastos de la Gran Logia de España para sus propios gastos y las invitaciones a otros Grandes Maestros para que asistiesen a la Asamblea anual de la GLE. Unos cien mil euros al año aproximadamente.

La deriva destructiva de los valores masónicos que fue tomando la GLE por las deplorables actitudes de Óscar Alfonso, hizo que muchos de los masones, que en su momento le apoyaron para ser Gran Maestro, cambiasen de opinión, y *en las últimas elecciones *optaron por otra candidatura más seria, más masónica y más consecuente con los usos y costumbres de la Masonería, para salir de la devastadora espiral en la que Óscar nos había metido. *El resultado final fue que ganó Óscar por algo más de la mitad de los votos, gracias al voto cautivo de los ingleses residentes en España* que, en bloque, votaron lo que les ordenó Barrie M., ya que la mayoría de ellos desconocen el castellano y no se relacionan con otras logias españolas. Por cierto, esto es algo muy *curioso... Por alguna razón incomprensible para un auténtico masón,** la gran mayoría de los ingleses residentes en España rehuyen cualquier contacto con los masones españoles.** Es difícil de entender pero así es... *

En fin...


Y así fue como Óscar ganó las elecciones... Y cuando se vio de nuevo con el poder, aprovechó el mismo acto de su instalación para mostrar públicamente su odio hacia los que no le habían votado, en un discurso plagado de violencia, amenazas y desprecios que en meses sucesivos fue llevando a cabo, con ayuda de auténticos sinvergüenzas, sin ningún tipo de prudencia y rozando el delito, cuando no cometiéndolo directamente.

El resultado de todas estas deplorables actitudes del Gran Maestro, que ahora mismo se puede observar en la Gran Logia de España, podría resumirse en varios puntos que relacionamos a continuación:

*Una GLE dividida y completamente rota.*
*Masones afines a Óscar cometiendo actos presuntamente delictivos.*
*Logias completas desaparecidas o fuera de la GLE por no aceptar la dictadura que está imponiendo el Gran Maestro.*
*Montones de verdaderos y antiguos masones en sueños por no poder soportar los manejos de Óscar.*
*Organizaciones paralelas próximas a Óscar para formar lobbies económicos.*
*Oscuridad en las cuentas de la GLE al haber cesado Óscar al Gran Tesorero.*
*Gastos desaforados por parte del Gran Maestro.*
*Grandes irregularidades masónicas en la dirección de la GLE.*
*Opacidad e irregularidades asociativas en nuestra Obediencia.*
*Vergonzosas publicaciones del Gran Maestro en las redes sociales.*
*Nulas iniciativas de beneficencia en la GLE.*
*Absurdos enfrentamientos con las Grandes Logias Británicas.*
*Y vistos estos resultados es cuando viene la pregunta: ¿Cuál es la verdadera misión de Óscar Alfonso Ortega?*


*Si nos fijamos un poco veremos que hemos llegado prácticamente al aniquilamiento de la Gran Logia de España. Cualquier analista podría llegar a la conclusión de que se trata de un plan orquestado para conseguir ese fin. ¿Podría ser que Óscar tuviese la misión de destruir la Masonería regular en España? *

En realidad no podemos asegurarlo. Es cierto que la ideología política de Óscar, bien conocida, coincide con la que también tienen muchas personas que odian la Masonería, también es cierto que *esa ideología política es muy afín al Vaticano* y a todo lo que ello conlleva en relación con la Masonería, y es igualmente cierto que Óscar está muy bien relacionado con altos cargos del partido que profesa esa ideología política...

Pero aun así no podemos asegurar que nuestro Gran Maestro tenga la misión de destruir la Masonería en España, porque -y esto hay que tenerlo muy presente- también cabe la posibilidad de que padezca cierto trastorno mental o que sea, simplemente, un mentecato con menos cerebro que un mosquito.


Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (20 Ago 2019)

Dejando ya de lado a los dos blog claramente en conflicto, voy a ir analizando y tirando del hilo de la mafia-masona-atea-católica española. 

En la web LA ENDEMONIADA HERENCIA DEL GRAN ORIENTE ESPAÑOL (GOE) Y LA GLdE.

Esta cita define lo que en principio es mas que evidente para los que desde hace años seguimos el siniestro rastro de las sectas masónicas (por algo son de caracter secreto) 

"
El exilio que se quedó en Francia, subsistió esperando el posible cambio político en España, y que no le quitaba ojo a los Pirineos, la realidad fue cruda y larga, y poco a poco, con todas sus singularidades masónicas acuestas, como españoles, este se fue replegando y se fueron integrando en organizaciones masónicas que les habían dado auspicio el GOdF o la GLdF, en muchos casos manteniendo singularidades y costumbres.

Otra parte del exilio, perdida la esperanza se embarcó en pos de una mejor vida y que ya conocía de referencia, el fenómeno «indiano» en Asturias está relacionado con la abundancia y la confortabilidad, en Francia había bofetadas por irse a Hispanoamérica. Cuando uno trabaja los papeles del exilio se encuentra con esas peticiones de los Ros y los Acero, y tanto otros para irse al soleado Caribe, a México, donde realmente se instaló, este nuevo exilio, que fue renunciado a sus raíces masónicas más genuinas, virando hacia la regularidad que le invitaba a abrazar la Gran Logia de Valle de México, y dado que tenían potencia y dinero se hicieron con la representación de las instituciones, las políticas y las masónicas, quedando Francia como unas delegaciones, más pobres que las ratas y vaciados de contendido.



Y dentro de todo esto, personajes que pensaron realmente en los parabienes de la masonería, un libro que denuncia los entresijos de poder, dinero, política en la masonería, y que su autor, como otros muchos, se creyeron la milonga de la "libertad, igualdad, fraternidad+laicismo" evitando citar a los de su cuerda como fueron los masones residentes en México de la cuerda del PSOE y que recordemos, se repartieron el Tesoro del Patrimonio Histórico Español del tesoro del Yate Vita. 



LA LOGIA AZUL descarga @BlueOrange

OneDrive


Sponsor citados La Caixa y Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Templarios Preceptory of Sorrow despidíendose de un EX Gran Maestre 
October 2017 Pedro Melgar-Fabre Semper Fidelis Preceptory No 2
Vetos a nuevos "albañiles" del PSOE
Reuniones Iglesia, masonería, Rita Barberá 

Señores, una gran MIERDA

Y si alguno de los que están metidos en estas sociedades, lo hace creyendo que son lo que dicen... es que les falta un hervor, o dos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Ago 2019)

Si la Masonería es supuestamente una organización de lo más inofensiva que ni pincha ni corta,¿qué más dará quien la comande?


----------



## ZodiacoLoco (21 Ago 2019)

La masonería es control, fuera de aquí.

De todas formas, los masones son muy cuidadosos con las personas que entran a su orden. Por ejemplo, incluso aunque son parte de la masonería, ellos se dividen en dos niveles*: la masonería “azul” o “simbólica”,* que corresponde a las bases o tres primeras grados jerárquicos,* y la masonería “capitular”*, que va del cuarto grado en adelante, por lo que aparentemente, incluso ya dentro, se produce un proceso de selección, esta vez más lento.
¿Y qué es eso de los grados? En forma interna, se dividen en “grados”, que equivalen un poco a los cursos del colegio, entonces la persona que recién entra, llega al primer grado, y va subiendo según los otros juzguen que cumple con las capacidades para pasar al grado siguiente.*Estos grados tienen nombre.* El primero se llama “Aprendiz”, el segundo se llama “Compañero”, el tercero “Maestro”, y de ahí para arriba comienzan nombres mucho más floridos, como “Príncipe Rosacruz” y “Caballero del Sol”.


----------



## el mito de casandra (26 Ago 2019)

La respuesta ataque de los #masonycatolicos #neotemplarios a los del PSOE versus laicistas

*¡Miradles a los ojos mientras juran!*







* ANTIGUOS DEBERES, USOS Y COSTUMBRES* que deben ser leídos al Venerable Maestro elegido, antes de su Instalación y ser aceptados por el mismo.
* l. ¿Os comprometéis a conduciros honorable y honradamente y a seguir estrictamente los dictados de la Ley Moral? *

2. ¿Os comprometéis a comportaros como leal ciudadano, amigo de la paz, y os someteréis de buena gana a las leyes del país donde residáis?

3. ¿Prometéis no tomar parte jamás en ningún complot o conspiración contra el gobierno legalmente constituido y someteros a las decisiones de la Magistratura Suprema?

4. ¿Os comprometéis a dar el respeto debido a los Poderes Civiles Legítimos, a trabajar honestamente, a llevar una vida honorable y a actuar lealmente?

*5. ¿Os comprometéis a venerar la memoria de los primeros Patronos y Fundadores de la Orden Francmasónica, respetar a sus sucesores legítimos, jefes supremos o bien oficiales subalternos, según su rango, y aceptar las decisiones y resoluciones tomadas en Logia por vuestros Hermanos, en todos los casos, si son conformes a las Constituciones de la Orden?

6. ¿Prometéis evitar cualquier polémica o querella verbal y precaveros contra cualquier intemperancia o cualquier exceso?*

7. ¿Prometéis ser prudente y circunspecto en vuestra conducta y en vuestras acciones, cortés con vuestros Hermanos y fiel a vuestra Logia?

*8. ¿Prometéis respetar a los genuinos y verdaderos Hermanos regulares y rechazar a los impostores y a todos los que se alejan de la práctica de los Principios fundamentales de la Francmasonería?*

9. ¿Os comprometéis a contribuir al bien general de la sociedad, a cultivar las virtudes sociales y a propagar el conocimiento del Arte Místico, hasta el límite que lo permitan vuestra habilidad y capacidad?

*10. ¿Prometéis respetar al Gran Maestro en activo, así como a los Grandes Oficiales debidamente instalados y rendir plena obediencia a todas las decisiones de la Gran Logia?*

11. ¿Reconocéis que no está en poder de ningún hombre, ni de ninguna colectividad de hombres, introducir innovaciones en las reglas básicas de la Francmasonería?

12. ¿Prometéis participar regularmente en las reuniones de la Gran Logia o de sus comisiones cuando hayáis recibido convocatorias regulares y cumplir a conciencia todos vuestros deberes de Francmasón, en toda circunstancia regular y debida?

*13. ¿Reconocéis que ninguna nueva Logia puede constituirse sin autorización del Gran Maestro o de su Diputado y que no debéis otorgar ninguna consideración ni ayuda a una Logia irregular, ni tampoco a los que hubieran sido iniciados en ella; que ningún cortejo publico de Masones decorados con insignias de la Orden, puede tener lugar sin el permiso especial del Gran Maestro o de su Diputado? *

14. ¿Reconocéis que nadie puede ser regularmente sometido en la Francmasonería o afiliado en una Logia sin previo aviso a los Hermanos y sin una encuesta previa sobre su carácter y honestidad, que ningún Hermano puede ser avanzado a un grado superior si no es conforme y rigurosamente con lo establecido en la Constitución y Reglamentos Generales de la Gran Logia?

*15. ¿Prometéis que ningún visitante será jamás recibido en vuestra Logia antes de haber sido examinado cuidadosamente y de haber dado pruebas inconfundibles de haber sido iniciado en una Logia regular? *
Al finalizar la lectura, el Oficial instalador, se dirigirá al Venerable Maestro elegido, así: “¿Os obligáis a practicar y prometéis hacer respetar estos Antiguos Deberes, Usos y Costumbres, tal como lo han venido haciendo, en todo tiempo, los Venerables Maestros?”. A la respuesta afirmativa del Venerable Maestro elegido, la Ceremonia de Instalación seguirá según el ritual.


La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española 


Los otros siguen 

*lunes, 26 de agosto de 2019*

* Carta a Óscar de vacaciones *

Querido Óscar Alfonso:


Tus Hermanos de la G.L.E. recibimos con alborozo la comunicación que nos hiciste el pasado día 16 de agosto en tu muro de Facebook de que _*“Ahora sí comienzan las vacaciones”*_. Estabas en Tenerife.

Porque la Escritura dice: _"No embozarás al buey que trilla" _y _"Digno es el obrero de su jornal"_. _Timoteo 5:18_.

Todos nos alegramos mucho, aunque no sepamos expresarlo en el mismo lenguaje poético de tus aduladores de cabecera, como Jaime U.R., quien te responde: _*”Aprovechad cada instante M:.R:.H:., descansad rodeado de vuestros seres queridos”*_ ¿Podrá haber más cariño que el que expresa Jaume una y otra vez? Porque el candidato Luis A. solo acierta a comentar la gran noticia de tus vacaciones mediante el icono de un perrito con las orejas bien tiesas, y el otro candidato, Javier E., ni eso: no dice nada (yo que tú sospecharía de él). Es todo tan emocionante...





El 17 de agosto ya estabas haciendo submarinismo y nos dejaste admirados con tu fotografía vestido de hombre-rana, los brazos separados, como a punto de desenfundar un revólver, tu postura favorita. Para ser sinceros del todo, y como no somos incondicionales, tenemos que decirte que no estás atlético sino gordito, los patrones de belleza no son fijos e invariables.

De nuevo nuestro ex estalinista neo socialista vasco-galaico-andaluz-alicantino, gran fundador de grandes Fundaciones filantrópicas (para él), el gran Jaume, acierta con las palabras:_* “He aquí una persona que disfruta buceando, en buena compañía, para descubrir los tesoros que la naturaleza situó más allá de la superficie”*_.

Exacto, Jaume, exacto. Eres el pelota mayor del reino y con diferencia.







Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (26 Ago 2019)

Toda esta porquería y alguna mas que iré poniendo con el tiempo, es lo que nos ha llevado donde estamos, los que ya peinamos canas y vemos el final cerca, tenemos el deber de denunciar las tropelías que desde el siglo XVIII se están cometiendo, y no de una forma clara, si no aprovechando el secretismo de las logias para destruir la fe cristiana. 

Estoy hablando de la muerte, y es absolutamente cierto, que las personas no creyentes con cargas en la conciencia, mueren luchando, o finalmente claudican llamando a un sacerdote a última hora. Profesionales sanitarios así me lo han confirmado. Incluso cuando al final les sedan, la diferencia en los gestos es evidente entre creyentes y enemigos de la Fe. 

No son frikis, como nos quieren hacer creer, al menos, no los que dirigen todo este cotarro, he visto cómo "neotemplarios" hacen misas "gnósticas" y lo publican creando en el espectador la normalidad de lo "anormal y perverso" porque el fin es igual en la masonería de creyentes y laicistas ateos. 

Vejar la figura de Jesús constantemente.



Cito textualmente

"Jornadas de la Luz

Creo sinceramente que, se pueden llamar las jornadas de la Luz, puesto que nos hemos visto iluminados por el ambiente maravilloso de Hermandad y Fraternidad que se ha respirado durante esos días.

*Pero además es significativo que, dentro de la Misa Gnóstica, el Rito de la Partición del Pan estuviera presidido por el candelabro de nueve brazos, es el que se utiliza en la Janucá o Fiesta de las Luces, en la religión judaica..."*

https://www.historicumstudiaragonum.es/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/el_grial_01_diciembre2014.pdf

Analizando la revista "El Grial" neotemplaria y que sin mirar mucho se puede ver la pertenencia a esta "cosa" el 33º de la GLE Luis Alcaina Guzmán, podemos decir que están reemplazando la religión católica con la necesaria connivencia las autoridades eclesiásticas, Así pues, no es de extrañar el cada vez menor número de personas que bautizan a sus hijos, van a la Iglesia si no es por actos específicamente sociales cómo son los entierros. 

"NAVIDAD DEL SOL INVICTUS

Así que, si queremos ir mas allá de la Fábula y desvelar un tanto lo oculto de la Navidad, aparecen a los que Buscan ciertas evidencias Herméticas que manifiestan la importancia de este Evento.
Por ejemplo, los Reyes Magos que acudieron desde países extranjeros, guiados por una <estrella>, *para visitar al Embrión Hermético*, recién nacido 

https://www.historicumstudiaragonum.es/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/el_grial_09_diciembre2016.pdf


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Ago 2019)

Documento sin duda esclarecedor 

Página 9. 
CONDUCTA CUANDO LA LOGIA ESTÉ CERRADA, PERO SIN HABERSE AUSENTADO LOS HERMANOS.

Podéis entregaros a placeres inocentes y obsequiaros mutuamente, según vuestros medios, pero evitando todo exceso y sin inducir a ningún hermano a comer o beber más de lo que tenga inclinación: o de impedirle retirarse si las circunstancias así lo reclaman; así mismo debéis absteneros de decir nada ofensivo o que pueda turbar una conversación libre y franca, porque esto podría alterar nuestra armonía y frustrar nuestros laudables propósitos. Por esto las rencillas o las cuestiones personales no deben ser introducidas en la Logia y mucho menos las cuestiones referentes a la Religión o a la Nación o a la política del Estado, siendo nosotros únicamente, como Masones, practicante de la religión universal anteriormente descrita; y adversos a todo partidismo político, ya que todo ello no ha conducido nunca, ni podrá conducir jamás al bienestar de la Logia.

3. CONDUCTA CUANDO LOS HERMANOS SE ENCUENTREN SIN LA PRESENCIA DE EXTRAÑOS.

Debéis saludaros de modo cortés, según habéis sido Instruidos, llamándoos mutuamente hermanos;comunicaros recíprocamente las noticias que os puedan ser útiles, cuidando de no ser observados u oídos y sin querer prevalecer el uno sobre el otro, dando a cada hermano el respeto debido, como si no fuera Masón. Porque aún cuando todos los Masones en calidad de hermanos están al mismo nivel, la masonería no quita a nadie los honores de que anteriormente gozaba; por el contrario aumenta estos honores, principalmente cuando han merecido bien de la hermandad, que debe honorar a aquellos que son acreedores a ello y evitar las malas costumbres.

4. CONDUCTA EN PRESENCIA DE EXTRAÑOS, NO MASONES.

*Seréis circunspectos en vuestras palabras y vuestra conducta, para que los extraños, ni aun los más perspicaces, puedan entrever ni adivinar lo que no es oportuno que sepan[; alguna vez sería bueno que cambiarais de conversación y conducirla prudentemente hacia el elogio y honor de la respetable Fraternidad./B]

 EL EJEMPLO SERÍA DECIR: "SON NEGOCIOS"

5. CONDUCTA EN VUESTRA CASA Y EN LA VECINDAD.

Debéis comportaros como conviene a un hombre moral y sabio; especialmente no dejéis que vuestra familia, amigos y vecinos, conozcan todo lo concerniente a la Logia etc. pero sabiamente cuidad vuestro honor y el de la antigua Fraternidad, por razones que no debemos mencionar aquí. Debéis cuidar vuestra salud, no permaneciendo mucho tiempo ausentes de vuestra casa, luego que han pasado las horas de vuestra asistencia a la Logia evitad la glotonería y la embriaguez, para que vuestras familias no queden desatendidas u ofendidas y vosotros mismos incapacitados para el trabajo.


https://stellamatutina75.files.word...ciones-y-reglamentos-generales-15-01-2013.pdf*


----------



## Papo de luz (11 Sep 2019)

¿Tienen prohibido hacer deporte en las logias? Son todos gordos de mierda y cuerpoescombros. Mucha razón y mucha luz pero poco sudar.


----------



## el mito de casandra (12 Sep 2019)

*Lo que nos cuestan los amigotes de Javier Escalada*







En 2014, el amigote de *Javier Escalada*,* Agustín Martínez Eugui *(en la foto), motero él, organizó una concentración motera en Cuenca que nos costó a los Hermanos de la Gran Logia de España unas *pérdidas económicas de 10.000 €*.





Las botellas de alcohol que se consumieron en dicha concentración motera masónica las pagó, con los fondos de la Gran Logia Provincial de Madrid, su amigote *Javier Escalada*.
Cuando, al año siguiente, *Agustín Martínez Eugui* quiso repetir la jugada, el Gran Maestro de la GLE le negó los fondos para sus juergas moteras y alcohólicas con *Javier Escalada*, y, desde entonces, *Agustín *no hace más que quejarse de los gastos realizados por *Oscar de Alfonso* y colaborar con las ratas que se acercan a él.
En *Redención 167* ya saben cuál es su precio.




Publicado porPimpinela Escarlataseptiembre 11, 2019Publicado en NoticiasDeja un comentario en Lo que nos cuestan los amigotes de Javier Escalada *Las ratas se han vuelto totalmente locas*






Hermanos fieles de la logia *La Tolerancia Nº 16* nos cuentan escandalizados como el pasado mes de marzo *Gabriel López* (en la foto) fue recibido con honores de Gran Maestro en su logia, recibimiento liderado por el psicópata de *Adolfo Zabala*. En dicha recepción, del nuevo miembro en primera filiación, se cometieron numerosas irregularidades y se llevó al engaño a muchos miembros de la logia de Bilbao.
*Gabriel López* se perfila como candidato de la banda *Redención 167* a Gran Maestro ya que cuenta con el aval y la simpatía de *Manuel Torres*, *Txema Oleaga*, *Jesús Gutiérrez Morlote* y *Adolfo Zabala*, que lo consideran como una persona de influencia y peso, pese a que tuvo que salir huyendo de sus responsabilidades en Madrid.
A *Javier Escalada*, el delfín cobarde, le ha salido otro competidor. Estaremos atentos a los numerosos perfiles falsos gestionados directamente por *Javier Escalada* para ver su estrategia ante esta nueva complicación en su sucia carrera hacia la Gran Maestría.
Agradecemos la colaboración de los hermanos fieles de Tolerancia, Stella Matutina y Aleph.
Ya sabéis que podéis contactarnos en pimpinelaescarlata@protonmail.com





La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española







Papo de luz dijo:


> ¿Tienen prohibido hacer deporte en las logias? Son todos gordos de mierda y cuerpoescombros. Mucha razón y mucha luz pero poco sudar.



Son viejos pero ellos no se dan cuenta 



Creo que este hilo debe estar en el general
La masonería, (que ya todos sabemos de su caracter "secreto") están a la gresca, ya no solo la masonería regular (Gran Logia de España) si no también la irregular. No es mas que el reflejo de lo que está sucediendo en todo el país, España se descompone. Masones "cristianos" templarios, católicos contra masones ateos que apoyan por ejemplo al Open Arm, están en clara guerra de poder.

En la Gran Logia de España están a la gresca


*Las logias de autor, el sueño húmedo de Redención 167*























































Un terrible cáncer se extiende por la Gran Logia de España: las logias “de autor”.
Las ratas de *Redención 167* sueñan con una Gran Logia de España formada por Logias controladas por miembros de una élite masónica designada por ellos mismos.
Algunas logias ya han caído y se han convertido en grupos de “partidarios”, no de Hermanos Masones.
Estas logias “de autor” tienen una especie de “Venerable Ad Vitam” o “Madre Superiora” que controla, supervisa y adoctrina a sus miembros en contra del actual Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, *Óscar de Alfonso Ortega*, y a favor de “colegios invisibles”, partidos políticos e intereses espúreos.

Redención 167 no ha dudado en importar a miembros de la irregularidad para controlar Talleres y, cuando han sido truncados sus planes, los irregulares vuelven a sus madrigueras. Es el caso de Juan Carlos Mejuto y Ricardo Aldao, ambos de Galicia (en la foto).













Las ratas no perdonan a *Manuel Rey*, Gran Maestro Provincial de Castilla, que tenga controladas estas intentonas de apropiarse de logias de la GLE.
Esta supuesta “élite” se dedica a torpedear a la Gran Logia de España desde blogs y diarios digitales. Y no dudan en utilizar medios de comunicación fascistas para sus fines.
Hermanos Regulares, recordad lo que dice nuestra Constitución en su artículo 9, de la Logia: “_Es soberana, pues elige y determina su propio gobierno siguiendo los Usos y Costumbres heredados de sus Ancestrales Maestros.
Es fiel, puesto que cada uno de los Hermanos acata y respeta a su Venerable Maestro, a su Gran Maestro Provincial, al Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, así como al Soberano o Jefe de Estado del país donde reside y a los Reglamentos de la Gran Logia de España._“
Desde “Pimpinela Escarlata” denunciaremos siempre estos bastardos intentos de acabar con la Gran Logia de España.


Anuncios


Publicado porPimpinela Escarlataseptiembre 16, 2019Publicado enNoticiasDeja un comentarioen Las logias de autor, el sueño húmedo de Redención 167*Joe Mondéjar, alias “el suspendido”, busca cobijo en el ¡Hola!*





*Joe Mondéjar, alias “el suspendido”*, se siente desnudo sin su mandilón y sin su soñado sueldo como Gran Tesorero de la Gran Logia de España. Para superar sus carencias se consuela apareciendo en la sección de Sociedad del *¡Hola!* (previo pago), tras haber ingresado en la Orden de San Juan de Jerusalem, acompañado por sus Hermanos *Pere Martínez* y *Gorka Bartolomé*.
De *Redención 167* a “Sálvame” solo hay un paso.
Desde _*Pimpinela Escarlata*_ deseamos, por el bien de la Orden de San Juan de Jerusalem, que *Joe “el suspendido”* no quiera “profesionalizar” también las cuentas de esta respetable organización.
¡Hay que ver lo que les gustan a los córvidos las medallas! (aunque sean de hojalata).

Publicado porPimpinela Escarlataseptiembre 15, 2019Publicado enSociedadDeja un comentarioen Joe Mondéjar, alias “el suspendido”, busca cobijo en el ¡Hola!*
La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española*


----------



## el mito de casandra (12 Sep 2019)

Aquí tenemos a la otra parte de la basurita masónica, por lo que he podido ver, así están años y años. Luchas de poder 

Al parecer, los masonazos que se fueron a México y se pulieron la pasta del Vita, a la llegada de la mal llamada democrácia, tenían un enfrentamiento con los "pobres masones que se quedaron en Francia". y esto no era nuevo, ya pasó antes. 

Se permiten criticar a la Iglesia! 





*miércoles, 11 de septiembre de 2019*
* Descompostura e impostura en la G.L.E. *


El Gran Maestro de la G.L.E. no sabe lo que es la compostura y practica la impostura. Parece un juego de palabras pero vamos a intentar explicarlo y nuestros lectores pronto entenderán lo que queremos decir.

Que Óscar Alfonso es lo contrario de la compostura lo entiende todo el mundo. Su falta de compostura en las relaciones personales y en las apariciones institucionales ya serían razones más que suficientes como para que no desempeñara su alto cargo en la Masonería española e internacional. Lo que en otros países pueden interpretar como simpatía y desenfado, por su ignorancia de nuestros estándares europeos, aquí claramente se llama vulgaridad y es lo contrario de lo que espera cualquier empresa o asociación de sus máximos representantes. La descompostura, antónimo de compostura, preside la comunicación de OAO con sus Hermanos, con la prensa y con los atónitos asistentes a sus “conferencias”. Es su manera de expresarse y ya lo ha dicho, no piensa cambiar, así que los masones españoles seguirán sintiendo vergüenza casi cada día.

OAO y los alegres muchachos de su banda van más allá. Ahora promueven la impostura (fingimiento o engaño con apariencia de verdad) más descarada.

Por ejemplo: en noviembre de 2018, OAO fue elegido Secretario Ejecutivo de la Conferencia Mundial de Grandes Logias Regulares (WCRMGL), si bien no con la mayoría habitual, lo que pronto le va a pasar factura, pero fue elegido.

¿Qué funciones tiene el Secretario Ejecutivo de la WCRMGL? Las que dice el artículo IV de su Constitución: 1. Presidirá tanto el programa como la parte de negocios de la Conferencia. 2. Ayudar a la Gran Logia anfitriona a organizar la Conferencia. 3. Revisar todos los trabajos y documentos presentados antes de la Conferencia y determinar cuáles serán presentados. 4. Proponer la fecha y el lugar de la próxima Conferencia Mundial sobre la base de las solicitudes recibidas por escrito de las Grandes Logias que deseen acoger la Conferencia. 5. Seleccionar y designar el orden del día y los oradores presentados por el presidente anfitrión para la próxima Conferencia. 

¿Cómo se interpretan las funciones del Secretario Ejecutivo desde las Grandes Logias más importantes del mundo? Para el Pro Grand Master de la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra, MWF PGM Peter Lowndes: _*“Una reciente declaración sobre el cambio de Secretario dentro de esta entidad afirma que el nuevo Secretario es ahora el líder y portavoz de los 4.000.000 de miembros de la Francmasonería Mundial. Todos sabemos que esto no es posible; él es simplemente el secretario que organiza la reunión informal de representantes de la masonería regular que no tiene poder, ni autoridad intrínseca, para hablar en nombre de la masonería. No existe una autoridad mundial ni un órgano de gobierno para la francmasonería. Cada Gran Logia es soberana e independiente, y habla en su propio nombre.”*_

¿Y cómo lo presenta el propio OAO y su jefe de prensa, Pavel GdC? Bajo el título de *“El Gran Maestro de la Masonería Española (de toda) al frente de la Masonería Mundial”* y sigue _*“El Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, el Muy Respetable Hermano Óscar de Alfonso, ha sido elegido Secretario Ejecutivo…lo que le convierte hasta 2023 en el maestro masón al frente de la coordinación de la Masonería Mundial, formada por cerca de cuatro millones de hermanos…”*_


A eso se le llama IMPOSTURA.

De todo esto ya había informado TM y lo que ahora queremos es informar de que el ejemplo de OAO se imita a todos los niveles de la Orden y, como nadie dice nada, sea por prudencia o por pereza, todos los cómplices de OAO se visten con ropajes ajenos o, directamente, se disfrazan.

En la Gran Asamblea de marzo de 2019, OAO (eso lo decide solo él, faltaría más) distinguió como Excelente Masón del Año a su Gran Primer Vigilante, Yarob T.

Yarob hubiera preferido quedarse como Gran Maestro Provincial de Canarias pero ese nombramiento no era del agrado de Lawrence H., Asistente de OAO y uno de los todopoderosos jefes de los masones ingleses de la G.L.E. Lawrence manda mucho, tanto que nadie se explica que haya dejado caer a su buen amigo Ian S. Pero eso da para otro artículo. Como Yarob T. no le gusta a Lawrence H., OAO, que es ingenioso aunque está demostrando ser menos listo de lo que creíamos, se inventó otro caramelo para su amigo Yarob T., parte de la “Conexión Canaria” con el investigado Juan Carlos D. 

Recordemos que Yarob T. es también copropietario de Conneting Mason’s, esa empresa tan interesante y próspera (¿?).


Las redes sociales que alegremente manejan los cómplices de OAO dieron la noticia de la siguiente manera: “Un consultor de Naciones Unidas, nombrado excelente masón de 2018”. ¡un “consultor de Naciones Unidas"! Todos los ingenuos y los ignorantes, y hay muchos entre los seguidores de OAO, abrieron su boca con admiración.

TM y los Hermanos canarios saben que Yarob T., se dedica a tan modestas como respetables actividades comerciales, especialmente en el sector del suministro de agua potable a través de un sistema de filtrado de su invención y en el ámbito de las islas Canarias. Una actividad tan respetable como limitada.

Pudiera ser que en alguna ocasión nuestro Excelente Masón haya hecho trabajos para Naciones Unidas como “consultor”, eso es incomprobable. ¿Qué es un consultor de Naciones Unidas? Es una persona que ha solicitado colaborar en un proyecto, con carácter retribuido y generalmente ocasional. Hay miles de consultores de este tipo y los interesados se pueden informar en Información para proveedores potenciales de las Organizaciones del Sistema de las Naciones Unidas y solicitarlo en ¿Cómo postularse a consultoría en el Sistema de las Naciones Unidas?

Nada extraordinario, como se puede ver, ni que confiera un título excepcional, aunque suene muy bien.

En esta dinámica no puede extrañarnos que proliferen masones, como el Rey de Castilla, que se autotitulen “empresarios” o “consultores”, o que haya quienes se digan “militares” porque un día hicieron el Servicio Militar o se inscribieron en la Reserva.

¿Qué habrán pensado los profanos que lean El Oriente o nos sigan en Twitter?

La descompostura nos provoca vergüenza” y la impostura nos conduce al ridículo.


*Artículo firmado por: "H. Cuñado de Dag Hammarskjöld"*
_( Para enviar información o publicar artículos, envíenlos a *transparenciamas@gmail.com* )
No se admiten archivos adjuntos con virus ni phishing


#transparenciamasonica #masonería #francmasonería #masoneriaespañola #masoneriaregular #logia #masón #gle #oscardealfonso #abuelopedofiloamilado #jefedelamasoneriamundial #ugle #prograndmaster #informaciones #irregularidad #regularidad #granlogiadeespaña #oscaralfonso #granmaestrocastilla #investigado #querella #granorador #graninspector #redessociales #comunicación #granmaestromadrid #SCG33
#grantesorero #grancanciller_

by  Transparencia Masónica  en septiembre 11, 2019
Enviar por correo electrónicoEscribe un blogCompartir con TwitterCompartir con FacebookCompartir en Pinterest



*martes, 10 de septiembre de 2019*
* Jesús y Óscar: Bonnie and Clyde *


TM recordó hace muy poco el importante papel del rey de Soria en la reelección de Óscar Alfonso como Gran Maestro de la G.L.E. Su manifiesta enemistad con el renombrado Torrícola facilitó que accediera a la petición de OAO y llegara a comprometerse con él, figurando en su cartel electoral.

Jesús, el soberano de Soria, fue decisivo para que OAO siguiera perpetrando fechorías contra la Masonería española regular y OAO se lo agradeció halagando la enorme vanidad de Jesús, el rey de Soria. En la Gran Asamblea de Instalación, delante de todos, le condujo al Trono de Salomón y hasta le prestó durante unos minutos su mallete ensangrentado.

Poco después el rey de Soria (que ya no era rey, el rey era Felipe) consiguió que sus pares dimitieran, forzando la dimisión de Felipe El Llanisco y enseñando a la posteridad otra forma de sustituir a un Monarca. Es posible que se arrepienta cuando le administren a él la misma medicina, pero Jesús es otra vez rey.

Ahora sabemos que Felipe fue destituido porque no era suficientemente dócil ante OAO.

Jesús, el rey de Soria, repite una y otra vez “el Supremo necesita a la G.L.E.” como un mantra que puede justificar su mayores desatinos, como la disculpa para regalar de facto la llave de su reino a Óscar Alfonso.


Durante meses, Jesús, el rey de Soria, ha prodigado abrazos, ha insinuado que las cosas no iban bien en la G.L.E. y hasta que OAO tenía que ser sustituido, y ha preguntado a todos y cada uno acerca de sus posiciones y proyectos.

TM sabe ahora que todo era puro teatro para ganarse la confianza de sus Hermanos e informar minuciosamente a OAO de la disposición de cada uno. Jesús, el rey de Soria, está demostrando ser un traidor y un chivato.

Pero lo peor, con mucho, es el sometimiento del Supremo de los 32+1 a la G.L.E. Como si fueran verdaderos vasos comunicantes y afrentando a la Regularidad de ambos, Jesús y Óscar, Óscar y Jesús, Bonnie&Clyde, se reúnen o hablan telefónicamente para repartir premios y castigos en ambas organizaciones. De cargos a grados, todo pasa por OAO siendo Jesús solo pura fachada y su reino un mero instrumento para la conveniencia del Gran Maestro.

En una especie de blog que sale de la mano del Gran Moroso de Castilla y alentado por OAO, el 25 de julio desveló que alguien iba a permanecer en la inactividad a pesar de las promesas del rey de Soria y de lo decidido por el propio Supremo. En el panfletillo decían textualmente lo siguiente: *“La cuestión es que ese mensaje amenazante y delirante, impropio de un masón, no ha gustado nada en el Supremo Consejo y Adolfo Zabala, alias “El gañán de la boina”, se queda sin su ansiado grado 33 activo, al margen de las denuncias que le van a llover”*. Una conversación con Óscar Alfonso había sido suficiente para que Jesús, el monarca de Soria, perdiese la memoria y hasta la dignidad. Solo hay que esperar a que se confirmen las amenazas de esa especie de blog para que se confirme también la profundidad a la que ha caído Jesús, pues solo OAO y él mismo tenían esa información.

TM aventuró, porque tenía informaciones para ello, que el Provincial de Cataluña, Ramón “el fuguista”, pronto tendría una disculpa para dejar su cargo que, por otra parte, nadie quiere porque es una patata caliente. Si nombraban 32+1 activo a Ramón, sería incompatible y se iría en paz, y todo parecía indicar que así sucedería. De nuevo otra llamada de OAO a Jesús, el rey de Soria, habría producido que este se volviera atrás y Ramón quedara atrapado en el cepo de la Provincial, precisamente ahora que hay tormentas en el horizonte más próximo. Óscar no tiene equipo, nadie quiere fromar parte del equipo perdedor, por eso OAO necesita a Ramón “el fuguista” y a Ramón no le queda otra opción que seguir de Provincial, aunque sea a rastras.


_Así acabaron Bonnie and Clyde_
El Supremo tomará nota del camino errático de Jesús, su rey, quien, por acompañar a su amigo OAO, lleva a todos al desastre.

Cada día que pasa se parece más el estilo presidencialista de Jesús al de Óscar. OAO ha abandonado la Regularidad metiendo la política en la G.L.E. y Jesús ha abandonado la Regularidad perdiendo la independencia del Supremo que preside y, mucho peor, subordinándolo al capataz de la G.L.E. El rey de Soria, tan autoritario y vociferante, no es un mastín sino el perrito faldero de OAO.

Si la agonía de OAO se prolonga, el reino de Soria pasará penurias porque el nuevo reino transpirenaico ofrece buenos productos y no más caros. Pero, se prolongue o no, la suerte del monarca ya está unida indisolublemente a la del peor Gran Maestro que ha sufrido la G.L.E.

Por fortuna, el voto de los Masones, sean o no del reino de Jesús el de Soria, es secreto.

Bonnie&Clyde, Óscar y Jesús. Tal para cual.


*Artículo firmado por: "H. Frank Hamer"*
_( Para enviar información o publicar artículos, envíenlos a *transparenciamas@gmail.com* )
No se admiten archivos adjuntos con virus ni phishing


#transparenciamasonica #masonería #francmasonería #masoneriaespañola #masoneriaregular #logia #masón #gle #oscardealfonso #abuelopedofiloamilado #jefedelamasoneriamundial #ugle #prograndmaster #informaciones #irregularidad #regularidad #granlogiadeespaña #oscaralfonso #granmaestrocastilla #investigado #querella #granorador #graninspector #redessociales #comunicación #granmaestromadrid #SCG33_

by  Transparencia Masónica  en septiembre 10, 2019


Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Sep 2019)

*¡Alerta Hermanos de la Gran Logia de España!*






Desde *Pimpinela Escarlata* venimos alertando sobre un peligro cierto que se cierne sobre la GLE: *el intento de una autodenominada “élite masónica” de hacerse con el control de la Gran Logia de España.*
Esta supuesta “élite masónica” está formada por los miembros de la logia *Redención 167*, partidarios del derrotado canditato a Gran Maestro, *Manuel Torres* y personal del medio digital *“Diario Masónico”*.
Esta élite, estas ratas, estos profanos con mandil, han provocado que *el Gran Orador de la Gran Logia de España abandone la Masonería*, *víctima de un chantaje*.
El Gran Orador, *Carmelo Ordóñez* (en la foto), juez de lo mercantil en Ciudad Real, ha sido chantajeado en los últimos meses con difundir supuestas adicciones que padecería el ya ex Gran Orador de la GLE.
Fruto de este chantaje, *Carmelo Ordoñez, *filtró información a *“Diario Masónico”*. De hecho han sabido lo de su dimisión antes en “*Diario Masónico*” que en la Gran Logia de España.
La presión chantajista ha ido subiendo de tal manera sobre el dimitido Gran Orador, que el *Hermano Carmelo Ordóñez *ha decidido abandonar la Orden, y nos confirman Hermanos de *Fraternidad Universal Nº 5* que incluso su mujer ha abandonado el grupo de Whatsapp de las mujeres de la logia.
*Fraternidad Universal Nº 5* está sufriendo en sus carnes el hecho de que varios de sus miembros más relevantes pertenecen a la “élite masónica”
*La autodenominada “élite masónica” debe ser expulsada de la Gran Logia de España antes de que se haga con el control de nuestra Gran Logia.*
Y el Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, *Óscar de Alfonso*, en Babia.



La Pimpinela Escarlata de la Masonería Española


septiembre 27, 2019Publicado en NoticiasDeja un comentario en ¡Alerta Hermanos de la Gran Logia de España! *Redención 167 está fuera de sí (y de la GLE)*







La versión española de la tristemente famosa logia masónico-mafiosa *Propaganda 2,* es decir, la logia *Redención 167*, se ha situado claramente fuera de la *Gran Logia de España*. De lo cual nos alegramos profundamente.
A la cabeza de *Redención 167*, se encuentra *José María Oleaga*, alias “Txema Oleaga”, senador del *PSOE*, y profano con mandil.

Pues bien, en su blog, la logia *Redención 167* lo deja muy claro:
_“Además, somos asociaciones independendientes, *no somos asociados de la Gran Logia de España* si no de nuestras pequeñas asociaciones”.
(No reproducimos las faltas de ortografía perpetradas por el gañán que lo ha escrito por una cuestión de elegancia)._
Caben dos posibilidades, al menos: o su ignorancia es tan grande como su locura o realmente están fuera de la GLE.







Publicado porPimpinela Escarlataseptiembre 24, 2019Publicado en NoticiasDeja un comentario


----------



## Gerión (28 Sep 2019)

Estos son los tipos que nos ponen en bandeja la imagen de los curas como raritos depravados, y les ves a ellos y aparecen en un jacuzzi en pelotas con otros de la logia chupando unos cocos.

Reír, llorar.


----------



## el mito de casandra (28 Sep 2019)

La respuesta no se ha hecho esperar

alucinante 




sábado, 28 de septiembre de 2019
La dimisión del Gran Orador
El Gran Orador de la GLE -mejor dicho, el dimitido Gran Orador de la GLE- es un hombre que podríamos decir que está hecho de luces y sombras. Es un buen jurista, un enamorado de las artes, un buen músico y un hombre con un demostrado buen fondo. Estas son las luces. En cuanto a las sombras, se trata de una persona que no ha sabido actuar según las obligaciones de su cargo en la GLE y que ha cometido alguna que otra injusticia con algún Hermano por razones estrictamente personales.

En su favor podríamos decir que finalmente se ha dado cuenta de que estaba cometiendo un error cuando evitaba enfrentarse a Óscar Alfonso y sus desmanes, a la vez que hacía la vista gorda ante la multitud de injusticias que tanto Óscar como sus secuaces han estado cometiendo en la GLE durante mucho tiempo. Finalmente se ha dado cuenta de su equivocación, y después de intentar arreglar lo que hace mucho tiempo que tendría que haber arreglado, ha decidido dimitir. Eso le honra.

En sus escritos finales dice que la GLE está incendiada y se escandaliza por ello. Pero culpa de esos incendios al fuego en vez de culpar al incendiario. Critica al primer blog (Transparencia Masónica) y también critica al segundo que salió en defensa de los desmanes de Óscar, y da a entender que eso es lo que está destruyendo la GLE, pero parece que no se da cuenta de que eso son tan solo las llamas. Las llamas no tienen la culpa del incendio, la culpa del incendio es del que enciende la cerilla: Óscar Alfonso Ortega.

En realidad Transparencia Masónica (del otro blog es mejor no hablar porque solo se trata de un mal panfleto), ha sido la consecuencia de los desmanes de Óscar y de la gentuza de la que ha querido rodearse. Óscar, con sus injusticias, su forma de malgastar nuestro dinero y sus actitudes asquerosamente vengativas contra los Hermanos de la GLE que no le votan, ha sido el que ha provocado el incendio. Si Óscar hubiese sido una persona, no vamos a decir buena; si Óscar hubiese sido una persona normal, nada de esto habría ocurrido. Lo que el Gran Orador no puede ni debe esperar es que Óscar convierta la GLE en su cortijo particular, cometiendo continuos desmanes, y que la gente se calle como si fuesen corderitos.

Lamentamos mucho perder a otro antiguo masón en la GLE, pero comprendemos que tenía muy complicado mantener la continuidad en esta Obediencia en vista de las circunstancias. Si hubiese actuado antes con la debida contundencia, ni existiría Transparencia Masónica ni habría incendio alguno y él seguiría en su puesto disfrutando de la satisfacción del deber cumplido. La laxitud ante lo irregular, lo indebido y lo ilegítimo siempre acaba trayendo malas consecuencias.

Y ahora estamos viviendo en la GLE una situación excepcionalmente irregular. De los tres cargos electos solamente queda uno: Óscar Alfonso Ortega, el que inició el incendio. Los otros dos ya no están a causa precisamente de Óscar Alfonso Ortega. Al Gran Tesorero le cesó Óscar un día antes del Gran Cónclave para que no desvelase públicamente sus gastos a los Hermanos, y el Gran Orador ha dimitido avergonzado por lo que está ocurriendo en la Gran Logia de España, de lo cual tiene mucha culpa precisamente él por no haber actuado oportunamente.

Ahora los cargos “electos” de la Gran Logia de España son el Gran Maestro Óscar Alfonso Ortega, el Gran Tesorero (un amiguito de Óscar) y el Gran Orador (otro amiguito de Óscar). En otras palabras, Óscar gestiona la GLE, gestiona el dinero de la GLE y gestiona la justicia en la GLE. Todo un ejemplo de democracia.

La dimisión del Gran Orador
Transparencia Masónica


----------



## el mito de casandra (1 Oct 2019)

La Gran Logia de España ha suspendido 4 logias, Jovellanos 138, Semper Fidelis 135, Aleph 147, Tolerancia 16.




















martes, 1 de octubre de 2019
Tierra quemada
Nuestro queridísimo Óscar Alfonso parece que se ha decidido por la política de “tierra quemada” para intentar concluir su venganza sobre las logias que se atrevieron a no votarle en las pasadas elecciones. Para ello ha enviado a Castilla a su marioneta particular, Manolín R. -que tiene menos luces que la casa de un topo-, y mediante el decreto 45 de la Gran Logia de Castilla ha suspendido a las cuatro logias que más odia: Jovellanos 138 de Gijón, Semper Fidelis 150 de Torrelavega, Aleph 147 de Toledo y Tolerancia 16 de Bilbao


Tierra quemada


El blog que denunciaba las extorsiones (supuestamente) por parte del PSOE ha sido eliminado para el público 
Blog Protegido › Acceder


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Oct 2019)

@txusky_g Conjura judeo masónica no se, pero anglo-psoe si 

Disparate!


Other Masonic Orders Within Spain



Javier Escalada, Jose Luis Menoyo, Texma Oleaga  PSOE

Mark Lodges


RAM Grand & District Grand Officers


Other Masonic Orders Within Spain

Allied Masonic Degrees
Allied Masonic Degrees

The Order of the Allied Masonic Degrees of England and Wales and its Districts and Councils Overseas 
Read more
Holy Royal Arch Chapter
Holy Royal Arch Chapter

Supremo Gran Capítulo de España de los Masones del Arco Real de Jersalén 
Read more
Masonic Order of Athelstan
Masonic Order of Athelstan

The Masonic Order of Athelstan in England, Wales and its Provinces Overseas
Read more
The Operatives
The Operatives

The Worshipful Society of Free Masons, Rough Masons, Wallers, Slaters, Paviors, Plaisters and Bricklayers
Read more
Order of the Secret Monitor
Order of the Secret Monitor

Order of the Secret Monitor or Brotherhood of David and Jonathan In the British Isles and its Districts and Conclaves Overseas 
Read more
Order of the Scarlet Cord
Order of the Scarlet Cord

Ancient and Masonic Order of the Scarlet Cord in the British Isles and its Districts and Consistories Overseas.
Read more
Royal and Select Masters
Royal and Select Masters

The Grand Council of the Order of Royal and Select Masters of England and Wales and its Districts and Councils Overseas 
Read more
Knights Templar
Knights Templar

Gran Priorato de España De las Órdenes Unidas Religiosas, Militares y Masónicas del Temple, San Juan de Jerusalén, Palestina, Rodas y Malta 
Read more
Knight Templar Priests
Knight Templar Priests

The Holy Royal Arch Knight Templar Priests and Order of Holy Wisdom
Read more
St. Thomas of Acon
St. Thomas of Acon

The Commemorative Order of St. Thomas of Acon 









Luis Salat Gusils

1n. 1 (Barcelona, 14 de diciembre de 1914 – Barcelona, 1 de febrero de 1996) fue un francmasón español, fundador y primer gran maestro de la Gran Logia de España.

Gran Logia de los Maestros Masones de Marca de Inglaterra y Gales y de sus Distritos y Logias de Ultramar.
Orden del Sagrado Real Arco de los Caballeros Sacerdotes Templarios (miembro del Kingsway Tabernacle n.º17 de Londres).
Gran Consejo de la Orden de los Allied Masonic Degrees de Inglaterra y Gales y sus Distritos y Consejos de Ultramar.
Orden de los Allied Masonic Degrees de Canadá (miembro honorario).
Gran Cónclave de la Orden del Secret Monitor de las Islas Británicas y sus Distritos y Cónclaves de Ultramar.

Ramon Viñals

MIEMBRO DE LAS SIGUIENTES LOGIAS/CUERPOS Y ÓRDENES
Gran Logia España en Logia Mare Nostrum nº 25 de Tarragona/Reus
Logia Yod nº20 de Barcelona y Logia Gallard de Jossa nº118 en Móra/Tortosa
Hubert-de-Burgh Preceptory nº 319 – Southend (The United Religious, Military and Masonic Orders of the Temple and St. John of Jerusalem, Palestine, Rhodes and Malta in England and Wales and overseas) y Preceptoria Jaime I nº 20 , Barcelona del Gran Priorato de España
The Kingsway Tabernacle nº 17 – London (The Holy Royal Arch Knight Templar Priest)
Britannic Council of Madeira n46 – London (The Order of the Allied Masonic Degrees)




Holy Royal Arch Chapter

chapter

Supremo Gran Capítulo de España de los Masones del Arco Real de Jersalén
Chapters within Spain



Fraternidad Universal Chapter No 1
Meeting in Madrid

Adamana Chapter No 3
Meeting in La Atalaya, Gran Canaria

Sinceridad Chapter No 4
Meeting in Javea, Valencia

Ses Pitiüses Chapter No 5
Meeting in San Antonio, Ibiza

Acacia Chapter No 6
Meeting in Barcelona, Cataluña

Thomas Smith Web Chapter No 8
Meeting in Barcelona, Cataluña

St George Chapter No 9
Meeting in Barcelona, Cataluña

Tajinaste Chapter No 10
Meeting in Arona, Tenerife

Majorica Chapter No 12
Meeting in Palma de Mallorca

Europea Fraternidad Chapter No 13
Meeting in Nerja, Malaga

Torrevieja Chapter No 15
Meeting in Ciudad Quesada, Rojales, Alicante

Mayorca Chapter No 17
Meeting in Palma de Mallorca

Gemini Chapter No 18
Meeting in Mijas Costa, Malaga

Timanfaya Chapter No 19
Meeting in Argana Alta, Lanzarote

Unity Chapter No 23
Meeting in Majacar, Almeria

Tenerife Chapter No 24
Meeting in Arona, Tenerife

Mare Nostrum Chapter No 25
Meeting in Tarragona, Cataluña

Santa Faz Chapter No 26
Meeting in Elche, Alicante

*El Faro Chapter No 27
Meeting in San Pedro del Pinatar, Murcia*

Bougainvillea Chapter No 28
Meeting in Fuengirola, Malaga

Monte Moriá Chapter No 29
Meeting in Callosa de Ensarriá, Alicante

Oliva La Safor Chapter No 30
Meeting in Oliva , Valencia

*Sierra Espuna Chapter No 31
Meeting in Fuente de Alamo, Murcia*

Llum de Escocia Chapter No 32
Meeting in Figueras, Gerona, Cataluña

De Vier Insien Chapter No 33
Meeting in Petra, Mallorca

Conocimiento Chapter No 34
Meeting in Granada

Luz de Menorca Chapter No 35
Meeting in Es Castell, Menorca

* Fidelis Chapter No 36
Meeting in Torrelavega, Cantabria*

Germanies Chapter No 37
Meeting in Gandia, Valencia

*Arroyo de Gihónon Chapter No 38
Meeting in Fuente de Alamo, Murcia*

Javerim Chapter No 40
Meeting in Vecindario, Gran Canaria

*Stella Matutina Chapter No 41
Meeting in Irún, Gulpuzcua*


Holy Royal Arch Chapter



Desde luego la web no tiene desperdicio, los ingleses dicen algunos que no se "relacionan" con los masones españoles, que van a su bola, y cierto es, pero hay un pequeño detalle si miramos (como lo he hecho yo) la web, sus logias y sobre todo los "compañeros españoles a los que si se les ha dio, en principio y sobre todo ahora, cierto poder, Luis Salat, Ramón Viñals, Javier Escalada, Jose Luis Menoyo, Texma Oleaga, todos ellos denunciados en el blog desaparecido a la vista de la que se está montando lapimpinelaescarlata. *Podemos asegurar QUE LA MASONERÍA ES BUENA PARA INGLATERRA, PARA FRANCIA pero de lo que ya no hay ninguna duda es que PARA ESPAÑA NO LO ES, NI LO HA SIDO NUNCA.*


W. Bro José Luis Menoya Garcia P.G.J.D. A Member of Madrid Mark Lodge No. 1722
W. Bro. Txema Oleaga Zalvidea P.G.Std.B. A Member of Lapis Anguli Lodge No 1918
W. Bro. Sabino Pereda P.G.Std.B. A Member of Lapis Anguli Mark Lodge No. 1918

Grand Officers Within the District



W. Bro. José Luis Menoyo-Garcia A Member of Madrid RAM Lodge No. 1722 
W. Bro. Sabino Pereda A Member of Mare Cantibricum RAM Lodge No. 1918
W. Bro. Juan Carlos Aviles A Member of Madrid RAM Lodge No. 1722
W. Bro. Javier Escalada A Member of Madrid RAM Lodge No. 1722 
W. Bro. Jesus Oleaga Zalvidea A Member of Mare Cantabricum RAM Lodge No. 1918
W. Bro. Manuel Salinas de Frias A Member of Madrid RAM Lodge No. 1722


RAM Grand & District Grand Officers



District Grand Senatus of Spain
*District Grand Summus - R. Dist. Comp. José Luis Menoyo-Garcia V, P.G. Her*
District Grand Recorder - Dist. Comp. Craig Follows

Order of the Scarlet Cord

If you require any further information on the Order, the Council meeting dates or secretaries contact details, contact the District Grand Recorder by clicking on this link



Levante Scarlet Cord Consistory No. 1 T. I.
Meeting in Javea, Valencia

Vega Baja Scarlet Cord Consistory No. 44 T. I.
Meeting in Ciudad Quesada, Rojales, Alicante.

Caballeros de Rahab Scarlet Cord Consistory No. 50 T. I.
Meeting in Barcelona


Order of the Scarlet Cord


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Oct 2019)

Franco se quedó corto si!

Logia de Nautas Madrid No. 1722

Se tenida en el Templo Masónico, Juan Ramon Jimenez 6, 28036 Madrid en el 3er Viernes de febrero y octubre (Instalación) y en el 3er sabado de mayo

Logia de Nautas Madrid No. 1722


Logia de Nautas Cantero No. 1837

Se tenida Hotel Venta el Campo, Exit 21 / MU602, 30320 Fuente-Alamo, Murcia en el 3er martes de enero, febrero, marzo y noviembre (instalación) 

Escriba: V.H. Paul Vaillant Gran Rango/NAR Rango, para contacto haga clic en este enlace

Ritual es en Ingles

Navegación por Satélite - Grados Decimales: N 37.728914 W -1.209265 GPS: 37°43'44.1" N -1°12´33.4" W

Logia de Nautas Cantero No. 1837







Escriba: V.H. José Luis M. Gran Rango/NAR, para contacto haga clic en este enlace

Ritual es en Español

Navegación por Satélite - Grados Decimales: N 40.457408 W -3.686770 GPS: 40° 27´26.7"N -3° 41´12.4"W
Logia de Nautas Cantero No. 1837

Alucinante oiga!



Logia de Nautas Barcino No. 1683
Se tenida en el Templo Masónico, Carrer de Pavia 70, 8028 Barcelona, en el 4o sabado de enero, abril y octubre

Logia de Nautas Jávea No. 1688
Se tenida en Centro Masónico Costanova, Ctra. la Guardia 146, 03730 Costanova, Javea en el 4º viernes de marzo, mayo, octubre y noviembre (Instalación).

Logia de Nautas Hesperides No. 1689
Se tenida en el Templo Masónico de la Carretera a la Atalaya nº 3 C.P. 35300, Sta. Brígida, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Islas Canarias en el 4o viernes en enero, mayo, septiembre (Elecciones) y noviembre (Instalación).

Logia de Nautas Andalucia No.1690
Se tenida en las Salas Masónicas, Edificio Bougainvillea, - Bajo, Calle de Pulpo 5, Los Boliches, 29640 Fuengirola, Malaga en el 2º sabado de Febrero (Instalación), mayo y octubre.

Logia de Nautas Madrid No. 1722
Se tenida en el Templo Masónico, Juan Ramon Jimenez 6, 28036 Madrid en el 3er Viernes de febrero y octubre (Instalación) y en el 3er sabado de mayo

Logia de Nautas Orb y Sceptre No. 1745
Se tenida en el Sociedad Compás, C/ Toledo 14, Ciudad Quesada, Rojales (Alicante) en el 3er jueves de febrero (Instalación) y 1er jueves de abril, octubre y noviembre 

Logia de Nautas San Juan No. 1810
Se tenida en el Restaurante Momentum, Av. Europa 180, N332, 93580 Alfaz del Pi. Alicante en el 3er lunes de febrero, abril, y octubre (Instalación). 

Logia de Nautas Oliva LaSafor No. 1823
La tenida en el Restaurante Viva España, Crta Valencia, Km 216, 46780 Oliva, Valencia en el on 4º lunes en abril y septiembre y 1er viernes en diciembre (Instalación).

Logia de Nautas Tenerife No. 1826
Se tenida en Templo Masónico, Edificio Simon, Los Cristianos, Tenerife en el 4º miercoles de febrero, abril y septiembre (Instalación)

Logia de Nautas Cantero No. 1837
Se tenida Hotel Venta el Campo, Exit 21 / MU602, 30320 Fuente-Alamo, Murcia en el 3er martes de enero, febrero, marzo y noviembre (instalación) 

Logia de Nautas Quesada Summer No. 1867
Se tenida en el Sociedad Compás, Calle Toledo 14, Ciudad Quesada, Rojales en el 3er lunes de junio, julio y septiembre (Instalación)

Logia de Nautas Mojácar No. 1877
Se tenida en Hostal Rural Restaurante, Turre, Almeria en el 2º lunes de febrero, marzo, septiembre (Instalación) y diciembre. 

Logia de Nautas Mount Cardo No. 1902
Se tenida en el Centro Masónico, Calle del Invernadero 12, Argana Alta, Arrecife, Lanzarote en el viernes antes el 2º sabado de abril, octubre (Instalación) y diciembre.

Logia de Nautas Mare Cantabricum No. 1918
Se tenida en el Templo Masónico, Calle Iturriza Kalea, 48003 Bilbao, Bizkaia. Las Tenidas Ordinarias de la Logia se celebrarán tres veces cada año en los cuartos sábados de los meses que tienen 5 sábados excluyendo los meses de julio,…

Logia de Nautas Minorica No. 1944
Se tenida en el Templo Masónico en Edificio Calasfonts residencial, local 8 bajos, calle Sant Josep, 7, Es Castell, Mahonen el 1er sabado en abril, julio y octubre (Instalación)

Logia de Nautas Siete Coronas No. 1957
Se tenida Hotel Venta el Campo, Exit 21 / MU602, 30320 Fuente-Alamo, Murcia en el 4er viernes en marzo (Instalación), junio y noviembre

Logia de Nautas Harmony No. 1960
Se tenida en el Amarilla Golf Masonic Centre, Calle Tarajal, Pebble Bridge, Pebble Beach Village, Amarilla Golf & Country Club, San Miguel de Abona, 38639, S/C Tenerife en el 4o sabado en marzo, mayo (Instalación) y en 3r sabado de…

Logia de Nautas Gran Canaria No. 2008
Se tenida en el Centro Masonica Vecindario, Avda. del Atlántico No 353, 35110 Vecindario, Las Palmas en el 3er Sabado en Febrero, Abril (Instalación) y Octubre en el momento en que el Comandante dirigirá 







Los Hermanos de Fraternidad Universal nº 5, junto con Hermanos de otras Logias, han contribuido al nacimiento de numerosos cuerpos masónicos, como la Logia Arquímedes 1684 de Maestros Masones de Marca, la Logia Madrid 1722 de Nautas del Arca Real, el Cónclave Perpetua Fraternitas 488 de la Orden del Monitor Secreto, la Preceptoría Luis Salat 1 del Gran Priorato de España del Temple, el Capítulo Hispania 57 del Gran Capítulo Francés, y el Consejo Magerit 238 de los Grados Masónicos Aliados, por citar algunos.

Fraternidad Universal ha pasado ya sus primeros 30 años de edad, y seguimos trabajando con la misma ilusión que nos ha marcado desde nuestro nacimiento, trabajar y ayudar en el perfeccionamiento moral de los que formamos esta Logia.

R.·. L.·. S.·. Fraternidad Universal 5 – Gran Logia de España » Nuestra Logia


¿Alguien aún se toma a risa esto?


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Oct 2019)

Y todo esto viene porque este señor no ganó las elecciones liderar la Gran Logia de España... y atentos al curriculum porque es de traca... así nos va a los españoles con dinamiteros dentro de los partidos hundiendo el país ante nuestras narices.


Biografía Masónica del R.·.H.·. Manuel Torres/Masonic Biography of R.·.W.·.B.·. Manuel Torres






TRAYECTORIA: DATOS SIGNIFICATIVOS
DATOS PERSONALES

Nacido, en Valencia, el 7 de diciembre de 1948. Vivió en Barcelona desde 1949 y actualmente vive en Sitges (Barcelona) desde 1992.
Casado, con dos hijas y cinco nietos.
MASONERÍA SIMBÓLICA

Iniciado el 08 de diciembre de 1979 – R.L. St. Jordi n º 227 de la G.L.N.F.
Pasado a compañero el 08 de marzo de 1980.
Elevado a Maestro Masón el 17 de mayo de 1980.
Fundador de la Gran Logia de España.
Ha sido miembro de las R.R.L.L. St. Jordi nº 2, Concordia nº 4, Fidelitas nº 10, Tau nº 12 y Traditio nº 129.
Miembro, en la actualidad, de la R.L. Saint George nº 38 (Emulación), al O. de Barcelona.
Fue Venerable Maestro de la R.L. Saint George nº 38 en el periodo 1996 – 1998.
Fue Gran Secretario de la Gran Logia Provincial de Cataluña de la G.L.E.
Pasado Asistente del Gran Maestro Provincial de Catalunya de la G.L.E.
Fue Gran Secretario de la G.L.E.
Gran Orador de la G.L.E. desde marzo de 2010 hasta marzo de 2016.
Miembro del Gran Consejo Rector de la G.L.E. desde marzo de 2010 hasta marzo de 2016.
Miembro, en la actualidad, de la R.L. Saint Andrews Stockwell nº 6453 al O. de Londres de la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra.
Fue Venerable Maestro de la R.L. Saint Andrews Stockwell nº 6453 en el periodo 2009 – 2010 y su P.M.I. del 2010 al 2012.
Grand Rank de la Metropolitan G.L. of London.
Fue Fundador de la Gran Logia de Andorra y su 1er Gran Orador.
Fue miembro de diversas RR.LL. simbólicas de la G.L. de Andorra, en la que practicó los ritos de Emulación, Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado y Escocés Rectificado.
Fue Venerable Maestro de la R.L. Arnau de Castellbó nº 4 de la G.L. de Andorra.
Miembro de la R.L. de Investigación Quattuor Coronati de la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra.
Miembro de la R.L. de Investigación Quattuor Coronati nº 18.
Miembro de la R.L. de Investigación Redención nº 167.
Miembro de la R.L. de Investigación Euclides nº 183.
Miembro de Honor de la R.L. Harmonia nº 126.


MASONERÍA DEL ARCO REAL
Fue exaltado compañero el 9 de Enero de 1982 en el Capítulo del Arco Real “La Parfaite Amitié” nº 219 del Gran Capítulo del Arco Real para Francia.
Ha sido miembro del Capítulo Fidelitas nº 2 del Supremo Gran Capítulo de España.
En la actualidad es miembro del Capítulo Saint George nº 9 del Supremo Gran Capítulo de España.
Es Pasado 1er Principal.
Fue Gran Escriba Esdras del Supremo Gran Capítulo de España.
Actualmente Gran Inspector del Supremo Gran Capítulo de España.
RITO ESCOCÉS ANTIGUO Y ACEPTADO
Fue miembro del Supremo Consejo del grado 33 y último del R.E.A.A. para Francia en el que recibió los grados del 4º al 14º.
Miembro, en la actualidad, del Supremo Consejo del grado 33 y último del R.E.A.A. para España con el grado 33º activo.
Ha sido el P.M. de la R.L. de Perfección “Fraternitat de Barcelona” nº 403.
Ha sido M.S.M.del Capítulo Rosa-Cruz “Despertar” nº 303.
Ha sido Miembro del Areópago “Unión Fraterna” nº 202, en el que ha desempeñado diversos Oficios.
Ha sido el Comendador en Jefe del Consistorio Alexandre de Grasse Tilly nº 102.
Ha sido Gran Orador del Supremo Consejo del grado 33 y último del R.E.A.A. para España y Delegado en Cataluña del Soberano Gran Comendador
TEMPLE Y MALTA
Fue armado Caballero el 22 de Abril de 1997 en la Preceptoría Roger de Flor (actualmente Jean Crozet) nº 2 del Gran Priorato de España.
Es Pasado Preceptor de Temple y Pasado Prior de Malta.
Ha sido, con dos Grandes Maestres, Gran Vicecanciller.
Actualmente es miembro de la Preceptoría Jean Crozet nº 2 del Gran Priorato de España.
Caballero Comendador
Pasado Gran Canciller del Gran Priorato de España.
MASONERÍA DE MARCA
Miembro de la R.L. de Marca Barcino nº 1683 del Distrito de España de la Gran Logia de Marca de Inglaterra y Gales y de sus Distritos y Logias de Ultramar.
Es Pasado Venerable de Marca.
Miembro de la R.L. de Nautas Barcino nº 1683 del Distrito de España de la Gran Logia de Marca de Inglaterra y Gales y de sus Distritos y Logias de Ultramar.
Es Pasado Comendador de Nautas.
Es Pasado Gran 2º Vigilante del Distrito de España de la Gran Logia de Marca de Inglaterra y Gales y de sus Distritos y Logias de Ultramar.


Gran Rango del Distrito de España de Nautas del Arca Real.


MASONERÍA RECTIFICADA

Ha sido miembro de diversas R.R.L.L. simbólicas del Rito Escocés Rectificado.
Es Caballero Bienhechor de la Ciudad Santa.
MASONERÍA DEL SAGRADO REAL ARCO DE LOS CABALLEROS SACERDOTES TEMPLARIOS

Miembro del Tabernáculo Kingsway nº 17 al O. de Londres desde el 5 de marzo del 2007.
Fundador y miembro, en la actualidad, del Tabernáculo Camino Real nº 229 al O. de Barcelona del que fue su 1er Recorder.
Fundador y S. Sacerdote, en la actualidad, del Tabernaculo Lux nº 289 al O.de Barcelona.
GRADOS MASONICOS ALIADOS

Miembro del Consejo Magerit nº 238 de Madrid del Distrito de España con los Grados de San Lorenzo Martir, Caballero de Constantinopla, Gran Tejador de Salomón, Caballero de la Cruz Roja de Babilonia y Gran Sumo Sacerdote.
MONITOR SECRETO
Fue inducido Monitor Secreto y admitido Príncipe en el Conclave Perpetua Fraternitas nº 488 del Distrito de España.
En la actualidad, es miembro del Conclave Catalonia nº 382 del Distrito de España, habiendo sido Supremo Rector del mismo.
Gran Visitador Activo del Distrito de España.
Pasado Asistente Gran Director de Ceremonias del Distrito de España.
Past Grand Bow Bearer de la Orden.
CORDON ESCARLATA
Miembro del Consistorio Caballeros de Rahab nº 50 TI con el Grado de Lector.
GRAN CONSEJO DE MAESTROS REALES Y ELEGIDOS DE INGLATERRA Y GALES
Fué recibido miembro en el Consejo Elche nº 297 y es, en la actualidad, miembro del Consejo Mesa de Salomón nº 324 con el Grado de Super Excelente Maestro
SOCIETAS ROSICRUCIANA IN ANGLIA
Miembro del Metropolitan College nº 1 de Londres.
Miembro del London College of Adepts nº 13 con el Grado VII.


OTROS DATOS
Licenciado en Derecho en 1970.
Es Abogado, en ejercicio libre, desde 1971.
Fue Sub-Director de Cataluña de la Compañía Telefónica Nacional de España.
Fue Diputado del Congreso del Estado Español en su primera legislatura y miembro, en la actualidad, de la Asociación de Ex-Parlamentarios de las Cortes Generales.
Fue encargado de Cátedra en la Universidad de Barcelona y profesor en el Instituto de la Empresa de Madrid.
Socio del Ateneo de la ciudad de Barcelona.
Miembro del Capítulo Español del Club de Roma.
Caballero de la O. de S.Lázaro.


Biografía Masónica del R.·.H.·. Manuel Torres/Masonic Biography of R.·.W.·.B.·. Manuel Torres - Diario Masónico


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 Oct 2019)

Pareces el mismo Óscar de Alfonso echando pestes de los demás.


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Oct 2019)

¿Tu eres un poquito corto verdad?

No amigo @Asurbanipal, lo que sucede es que estoy analizando muchos detalles  que los de OAO están suficientemente documentados gracias a transparenciamasónica y a Diariomasónico 

De momento, es mas que evidente que Franco se quedó cortísimo en sus definiciones de la masonería. El secreto es la clave para dinamitar desde dentro La Iglesia, España e Italia. Oh casualidad!


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Oct 2019)

Aqui tenemos la mata

Knights Templar Priests

y ahora queridó @Asurbanipal explica qué coño hace el personal con todos estos "templarios" 



Expansion in Spain
11:15 am | News

The Grand High Priest is delighted to announce he will be consecrating the undernoted Tabernacles in December.

Ars Magna No 264 in Palma, Mallorca on Friday 12 December 2014 and

Sant Antoni Abat No 263 in Es Castell, Menorca on Saturday 13 December 2014.writing4you.com











History

In the early days it was also known as the Priestly Order and was referred to within the ceremonies of The High Knights Templar in Ireland in 1755.

The Order first saw the light of day in Scotland in 1800 in Kilmarnock and then extended to Glasgow and Edinburgh.

In 1807, the Early Grand Conclave of Scotland issued a warrant to Joppa Encampment of Knights Templar in Sunderland with authority to work a number of degrees including Knight Templar Priest. In 1812 members at Newcastle upon Tyne petitioned the Grand Conclave of England for a Warrant. This was granted in the name of Royal Kent Encampment.

Evidence exists of its being worked in the late 18th and early 19th Centuries in England, Scotland, Ireland, Corfu, France and probably the United States and Canada. The Order then became moribund in the 1890s, the last known working being in Lancashire.

Prior to 1894, The Order of Knight Templar Priest traced its origins back to the Anahilt Union Band in County Down, Ireland, in 1792. Over 60 Union Bands have been traced in Ireland with only a small number being under the Irish Early Grand Encampment and even fewer being banded with one or more Lodges. During this period there was no ruling body.

On Good Friday, 23 March 1894, Henry Hotham, a Yorkshireman and prominent Mason, was apparently the last known Knight Templar Priest. Being the last Installed Master or High Priest, he admitted nine Knights into the Order (under the authority of one of the Original Rules of the Order).

The revived Tabernacle being conscious of the efforts of the Council of Allied Masonic Degrees in London to found a Grand Council of Rites agreed that, with its then 24 Appendant Degrees, to become the Royal Kent Tabernacle Time Immemorial. As a consequence the first of the modern Tabernacles, Royal Kent T.I., was formed. After a short period of control by the Grand Council of the Allied Masonic Degrees and, by mutual consent, it separated and became The Grand College.

The development of the Order was very slow at first but it soon began to take on its now extensive international form, with the first four New Zealand Tabernacles being between 1930 and 1944 and Australia joining in 1949.

Progress of the Order continued very slowly but steadily from 1951 for the next 10 years, but, in the early 1960s, under dynamic new leadership, the pace of expansion increased, and has continued to this day, with the number of Tabernacles now at 251, and on each continent of the World, including England, Scotland, Wales, New Zealand, Australia, Hong Kong, Canada, South Africa, The Bahamas, Holland, Germany, Jamaica, Singapore, Malaysia, Brazil, Spain, Togo, Bolivia and Ivory Coast.

It is sad that there are none in Ireland, where the Order is considered to have originated.

The New Grand Body had its first meeting on 15 May 1924 at Newcastle upon Tyne.

For those wanting to learn more about the inception of the Order the book The Priestly Order, available only from Grand College, provides a fascinating insight into the Orders history.

http://knighttemplarpriests.com/?page_id=14


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 Oct 2019)

No existe una Masonería, existen varias, y son muy diferentes unas de otras.
Hasta ahora solo has escrito sobre la GLE, la cual me es indiferente. La considero anacrónica.
¿Te irradiaron de alguna Logia?

Sobre los Templarios no puedo responder, no tengo argumentos para ello.


----------



## el mito de casandra (2 Oct 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No existe una Masonería, existen varias, y son muy diferentes unas de otras.
> Hasta ahora solo has escrito sobre la GLE, la cual me es indiferente. La considero anacrónica.
> ¿Te irradiaron de alguna Logia?
> 
> Sobre los Templarios no puedo responder, no tengo argumentos para ello.



Cuando dices existen varias te refieres a esto? Es que yo no veo la diferencia 



Jul
2
AHORA EL GOdF EN ESPAÑA. Conflicto en la Logia Constante Alona de Alicante
"Dice el viejo refrán eso de «en todas las casa cuecen habas y en la mía a calderadas»..., y eso parece suceder en una masonería que siempre se ha mantenido estable, al menos de la puerta para fuera las logias del Gran Oriente de Francia en España, no ha sido talleres de presentar mucho escándalo más allá de los sarpullidos que presentaron algunos Hermanos cuando ellos creían que se competía por su espacio o se invadían sus predios, pero por lo general la política de muchos de ellos ha sido más bien silenciar las cuestiones y aplicar otras políticas como la invisibilización.

Fuera como fuere, es extraño que los conflictos salten fuera de los entornos de las logias y menos que ellos lleguen al mundo profano , y eso es lo que ha pasado esta mañana, para pasmo de propios y extraños, dado que una serie de Masones, notables por su lucha porque el GOdF tuviera un punto de referencia en el Levante, hoy se ven obligados a salir a la calle con un Comunicado.

Está claro que el GOdF no ha resuelto bien la cuestión del paso a ese extraño limbo en el que se mueve y que denomina como "mixtidad", no lo ha resuelto bien, y se deja ver en la revista La Chaine d´Union dedicada a este tema, donde opinan los hombres y mujeres que componen el marchamo pro-mixtidad, pero lo hacen desde una visión orgánica, escondiendo bastantes datos sobre ese conflicto en el que nos vimos involucrados muchos Hermanos, y no porque no quisiéramos a las Hermanas en nuestras bancadas, sino porque los lobystas tenian prisa por coronar su gallo, y hasta estaban dispuestos a llevar a la Obediencia ante los tribunales profanos. Lo que son las cosas.

Pues bien de aquellos polvos mal echados estos lodos. Les dejo con el Comunicado de los ex- Venerables de la Logia Constante ALona:

AHORA EL GOdF EN ESPAÑA. Conflicto en la Logia Constante Alona de Alicante

No, no me han irradiado porque no soy del gremio  que me vendan secretos a largo plazo como que no me va mucho 

Y sobre los templarios, deberías porque son masonazos pero estos van de cristianos dale un vistazo al curriculum de Luis Salat, Viñals y Manuel Torres


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 Oct 2019)

Existen diferencias entre las distintas Masonerías.
Y tampoco soy del GOdF.


----------



## el mito de casandra (3 Oct 2019)

@Asurbanipal

La mayor diferencia es:

TODAS SON SECRETAS Y PIRAMIDALES


----------



## Asurbanipal (3 Oct 2019)

No estoy de acuerdo.
Y me refiero a la GLSE, no a la GLE.
Pero discutir o razonar contigo es como discutir con un muro. Piensa lo que quieras.
Para tu información, en nuestros trabajos (Tenidas) ha de estar abierta la Biblia, sino no podemos empezar los trabajos.
Pero, allá tú y tus difamaciones. Que Dios te bendiga.


----------



## macready (3 Oct 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estamos en el siglo XIX.
> ¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?
> 
> Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...



Por suerte el siglo XII esta a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## el mito de casandra (4 Oct 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Y me refiero a la GLSE, no a la GLE.
> Pero discutir o razonar contigo es como discutir con un muro. Piensa lo que quieras.
> Para tu información, en nuestros trabajos (Tenidas) ha de estar abierta la Biblia, sino no podemos empezar los trabajos.
> Pero, allá tú y tus difamaciones. Que Dios te bendiga.




Vamos a ver @Asurbanipal

La masonería es SECRETA porque de no serlo jamás podría existir

RER Régimen Escocés Rectificado
Hacia fines de la década de *1970 varios Masones de Zaragoza* viajaron a Francia para aprender la organización estructural y ritual del RER, dando origen en 1980 al Régimen Escocés Rectificado de España y a una (su primera) logia masónica "rectificada": *la logia Guillem de Montrodón*

En junio de 1982, las primeras logias creadas tras el franquismo, de diferentes obediencias masónicas, conjuntamente solicitan al Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia Nacional Francesa la constitución de la Gran Logia de España, que se concretó el 6 de noviembre de 1.982, siendo la Logia Masónica Guillem de Montrodón una de las 10 Logias constituyentes, quedando registrada con el nº 6, según antigüedad.1617

A partir de lo anterior, el Régimen Escocés Rectificado de España se considera la organización de Masonería Rectificada que administra el RER en España basándose en el Código Masónico de Logias Reunidas y Rectificadas (ver bibliografía más abajo) y el *Código General de los Reglamentos de la Orden de los Caballeros Bienhechores de la Ciudad Santa, (C.B.C.S.), *ambos aprobados en el Convento de las Galias, Lyon 1778, y refrendados posteriormente, a nivel europeo, en el Convento de Wilhelmsbad, Alemania, de 1782 (op. cit).

*El Régimen Escocés Rectificado de España se impone la Regla Masónica de Wilhelmsbad (ver, más abajo, bibliografía) de Logias Masónicas y Rectificadas,20 y es una Organización de carácter iniciático, cristiano, masónico y caballeresco.21 Una diferenciación adicional con otras obediencias masónicas es la prohibición de entablar discusiones de contenido político o religioso en Logia masónica.*

En la España actual, el Régimen Escocés Rectificado de *España mantiene relaciones fraternales con el Gran Priorato Rectificado de Hispania*, reconociendo que éste también mantiene y difunde los códigos, principios y rituales históricos del RER.2223 



En este punto es donde se demuestra la tontuna de los que se autodenominan "creyentes católicos" ¿a quienes están sirviendo, aún cuando "operen" con la Biblia abierta?





*El 23 de marzo de 1935, C. Savoire y varios otros dejan el G.O.D.F. Ese mismo día el G.P.I.H. ( La Gran Logia Nacional Independiente y Regular para Francia y las Colonias Francesas) instala la Prefectura de París y la erige en Gran Priorato de las Galias (G.P.D.G.).*

Entre los días 20 y 23 de marzo de 1935, el G.P.D.G. recibe Carta constitutiva para la instalación de la Prefectura de París, bajo la égida del G.P.I.H., y Cartas Patentes para reconstituir el Régimen Escocés Rectificado en Francia, bajo la obediencia del Gran Directorio de las Galias. 

*El 7 de julio de 1958, firma de un Acuerdo entre la G.L.N.F. y el G.P.D.G.*, en virtud del cual el Gran Priorato de las Galias decide la disolución de la Gran Logia Rectificada y cede la gestión de los tres primeros grados a la Gran Logia Nacional Francesa, bajo cuya autoridad deja sus Logias de San Juan, con el compromiso de ésta de que la práctica de estos grados se hará conforme al Código masónico de las Logias Reunidas & Rectificadas de 1778, quedando las Logias de San Andrés y su Directorio, así como los Capítulos de la Orden Interior, bajo la autoridad del Gran Priorato de las Galias.

El 21 de octubre de 1965, “Adicional” al “Acuerdo” de 1958, firmado de una parte por la G.L.N.F. y por la otra por el G.P.D.G. y el Directorio Nacional de Masones Escoceses de San Andrés. 


*En diciembre de 1982, la Gran Logia Nacional Francesa crea la Gran Logia de España a partir de las Logias de españoles que tenía agrupadas en su Distrito de España. Entre las Logias fundadoras figuraba la R.L. Guillem de Montrodón, creada el 21 de septiembre de 1981* por la G.L.N.F. y patentada con el número 272. Esta Logia, que desde el primer momento trabajó el Rito Escocés Rectificado, constituye el principio del Régimen Escocés Rectificado en nuestro país y será la primera de las Logias del R.E.R. que posteriormente se crearían en el seno de la G.L.E. 

*El 22 de marzo de 1993, el Gran Priorato de las Galias, a solicitud de un grupo de C.B.C.S. españoles, otorga Carta Patente que permite constituir Logias Rectificadas de la clase simbólica (de San Juan y San Andrés) así como Encomiendas y Prefecturas de la Orden Interior.

El 8 de enero de 1994, el Gran Priorato de Inglaterra y Gales crea en Barcelona un Gran Priorato Templario, el Gran Priorato de España. A partir de ese momento, y en cumplimiento de los acuerdos internacionales entre Grandes Prioratos que solo permiten la existencia de un Gran Priorato por país, el Gran Priorato de las Galias se ve obligado a abandonar el territorio español, pasando las dos Prefecturas de C.B.C.S. existentes y las Logias de Maestros Escoceses de San Andrés a depender administrativamente del nuevo Gran Priorato Templario. 

El 13 de junio de 2000, la G.L.N.F. rompe unilateralmente y sin previo aviso los acuerdos firmados entre ésta y el G.P.D.G. Como consecuencia de ello, el Gran Priorato de las Galias, otorga Cartas Patentes a las Logias de San Juan de Rito Escocés Rectificado que habiéndose marchado de la G.L.N.F. se lo solicitan

El 13 de enero de 2003, los Hermanos españoles del R.E.R., cansados de la incomprensión y continuas trabas impuestas para desarrollar el Régimen Escocés Rectificado en España con normalidad, deciden abandonar la G.L.E. y el G.P.E., solicitando al Directorio de las Logias Reunidas y Rectificadas del Priorato de Hispania cartas patentes para trabajar el R.E.R. con Regularidad. En esta misma fecha, el Gran Priorato de las Galias reconoce inmediatamente al Priorato de Hispania..


El 25 de enero de 2003, el Directorio de las Logias Reunidas & Rectificadas del Priorato de Hispania entrega Cartas Patentes a las RR.·. LL.·. Guillem de Montrodón nº 1, Tau nº 2, Caballeros de la Rosa nº 3 y Luz Interior nº 4, instalando a sus Venerables Maestros* 


RESUMIENDO, UNA GRAN MIERDA

¿Puedes tu asegurar lo que han puesto los VENERABLES de las logias "RECTIFICADAS" encima de "esa Biblia" de la que hablas para conseguir ser aceptadas, te llevo años de ventaja?

Sobre tu bendición, mucho cuidado con lo que se dice porque a veces es el mismísimo Dios quien devuelve esa "bendición"


La inteligencia no sirve para absolutamente nada cuando definitivamente te vas de este mundo y tienes que dar las cuentas. 




No hace falta que te hagas un multi pompero, te vi en el minuto 1


----------



## el mito de casandra (4 Oct 2019)

Y volvemos a Luis Salat 

*Curiosamente, el escrito de solicitud no lleva fecha y los documentos de las Logias de procedencia de los citados HH.·. solicitantes, los más modernos van fechados en diciembre de 1986, de forma que cabe suponer que es del año siguiente, lo que concuerda con la carta patente, expedida el 12 de marzo de 1988 por el Muy Respetable Hermano Luis Salat Gusils, Gran maestro de la G.·.L.·.E.·. que la expide para el Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado, al Oriente de Zaragoza, para trabajar en idioma castellano y con el Nº 35 de los archivos de la G.·.L.·.E.·.*

Se señala que los HH.·. fundadores son los propuestos por los solicitantes. Copia de esta carta patente se conserva en la Logia, habiéndose entregado la original al ser sustituida por la carta patente que preside los actuales trabajos, emitida siendo G.·.M.·. de la G.·.L.·.E.·. el M.·.R.·.H.·. Tomás Sarobe Piñeiro.

Los solicitantes de la carta patente son, todos o en su mayor parte, militares del ejército de los Estados Unidos o empleados de la base norteamericana de Zaragoza.

Tras un tiempo de trabajo, celebrando sus tenidas en el lugar acostumbrado y solo conocido por los Hijos de la Viuda, seguramente dentro de la propia base norteamericana, no consta en nuestros archivos el momento en que abate columnas, probablemente, al abandonar los norteamericanos la base de Zaragoza.

Conocemos el momento del nuevo levantamiento de columnas, que se produce el día 22 de junio de 1993, en cuya tenida se instala como Venerable Maestro al H.·. Antonio Morón Castellót (a la sazón, Soberano Gran Comendador del Supremo Consejo del Grado 33º y último del R.·.E.·.A.·.A.·. para España).

La ceremonia se realiza en la Plaza de Sas, que disponía de dos Templos, uno decorado en rojo, que sería compartido con la R.·.L.·.Caballeros de la Noche Nº 21, y con la R:.L:. Miguel Servet Nº 89, también de R.·.E.·.A.·.A.·. y otro azul, en el que trabajaba la R.·.L.·. Guillem de Montrodón Nº 6, del Rito Escocés Rectificado y donde continuarán celebrando sus tenidas hasta el abandono del lugar en el año 1999 en que se traslada a otros locales en Zaragoza, al haber abandonado la obediencia de la G.·.L.·.E.·. tanto la R.·.L.·. Caballeros de la Noche como, después, la R.·.L.·. Guillén de Motrodón. A partir de ahí la R.·.L.·. Santiago Ramón y Cajal nº 35 se reúne y trabaja sola en un nuevo local prestado por uno de sus miembros.

En el año 2003 la R.·.L.·.Santiago Ramón y Cajal se adscribe a la Gran Logia Provincial de Cataluña al objeto de recibir la ayuda de los HH.·. de aquellos VV.·. dados los pocos recursos humanos con que se cuenta en estos, que conocieron incluso una G.·.L.·.P.·. de Aragón cuando bajo la obediencia de la G.·.L.·.E.·. trabajaban las RR.·. LL.·. Caballeros de la Noche, Guillén de Montrodon y Santiago Ramón y Cajal.

NUESTRA LOGIA - R.L.S. Santiago Ramón y Cajal n.35


*Te puedo hacer un esquema muy aproximado del tema, más que probable que no tengas ni puñetera idea de lo que hay detrás, como todos, repito, la masonería es piramidal y secreta*






ESPAÑA (incluye las que no tienen presencia en internet)

*Barcelona*
Respetable Logia "Montsalvat" Nº 203 (GLTSO). Desde 1997.

Respetable Logia "TAU" Nº 12 (GLE)

Pespetable Logia "Agnus Dei" Nº 152 (GLE)
Justa y Perfecta Logia "TAU" Nº 2 (GPDH). Desde 2003. (actualmente sin web propia)

Justa y Perfecta Logia "TAU" Nº 2 (GPRDH). Desde 2010.

*Madrid*
Respetable Logia Caballeros de la Rosa Nº 104 (GLE)

Respetable Logia Kosmos Nº 149 (GLE)

Justa y Perfecta Logia Caballeros de la Rosa Nº 1 (GPRDH). Desde 2010.

*Zaragoza*
Logia Masónica Guillem de Montrodón (Zaragoza, España)...primera Logia Rectificada de España. Desde 1981.

*Murcia*
Respetable Logia "Sigilum" Nº 9 (GPDH). Desde 2012. (actualmente sin web propia)

*Santa Cruz de *
Respetable Logia "Luz Interior" Nº 123 (GLE)

*Quintes-Villaviciosa, *
Triángulo Masónico Rectificado "El Cardo Azul" Nº 11 (GPRDH)




Logias


----------



## sirpask (4 Oct 2019)

¿Aun no han hecho a Zapatero rey de las logias españolas?

Pues si que tarda...


----------



## el mito de casandra (4 Oct 2019)

Del post anterior 

Se señala que los HH.·. fundadores son los propuestos por los solicitantes. Copia de esta carta patente se conserva en la Logia, habiéndose entregado la original al ser sustituida por la carta patente que preside los actuales trabajos, emitida siendo G.·.M.·. de la G.·.L.·.E.·. el M.·.R.·.H.·. * Sarobe Piñeiro. *

Tomás Sarobe: expulsado y retornado a la cúpula de la masonería
27 DE FEBRERO DE 2009 - 23:24 - HISTORIA
Tomás Sarobe: expulsado y retornado a la cúpula de la masonería

*El ingeniero Tomás Sarobe Piñeiro accedió al cargo de gran maestro de la Gran Logia de España por la libre y directa designación del anterior gran maestro, Luis Salat Cusills, que lo nombró en su lecho de muerte con notario y testigos familiares. Todo un alarde de democracia...*

Sarobe sería investido como gran maestro de los masones regulares españoles el 15 de junio de 1996, en el curso de una ceremonia secreta celebrada en la sede barcelonesa de la Gran Logia de España, ante 380 delegados venidos de toda España y 16 de otros países. Durante el ágape fraterno, 600 invitados le manifestaron su apoyo. Heredaba una red de 100 logias, 25 templos y 147 reconocimientos.

*Algunos que lo habían sostenido hasta entonces y el núcleo que resultó derrotado en las elecciones de 1996, se escindieron argumentando que el nuevo gran maestro se dedicó a realizar operaciones internacionales de venta de armas por cuenta de la Empresa Nacional Bazan, especialmente con Suráfrica durante el período del "apartheid". Tomás Sarobe fue finalmente irradiado -término que los masones utilizan para indicar la expulsión de un miembro- de la Gran Logia de España por un supuesto tráfico con submarinos en el Chile de Pinochet.

Tomás Sarobe Piñeiro, coruñés de nacimiento, con una dilatada estancia en Inglaterra y Sudáfrica, países en los que ejerció profesionalmente en el campo de la industria militar, fue sustituído al frente de la Gran Logia de España por Josep Corominas, médico psiquiatra, profesor universitario y político vinculado al socialismo catalán.

"Sarobe Piñeiro tuvo problemas, problemas graves, en la Gran Logia de España y fue irradiado por consecuencia de ellos. Ahora quieren rehabilitarlo y él quiere la rehabilitación, pero continúa estando afiliado a la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra, sigue siendo masón pero en Londres, y de momento no expresó su intención de inscribirse en la Gran Logia de España", aseguró un conocido masón gallego, venerable maestro de la logia coruñesa Renacimiento 54, perteneciente a la Gran Logia de España.*

Otras fuentes masónicas sostienen sin embargo que Sarobe Piñeiro se encuentra ya trabajando en la nueva dirección de la Gran Logia de España y que estuvo presente en la ceremonia de presentación del actual gran maestro. De hecho en todas las asambleas, después de su irradiación, montaba su base de operaciones en algún hotel cercano al local de éstas para aleccionar a sus incondicionales la noche anterior en una elegante y abundante cena, figurando entre sus incondicionales el actual maestro... así como otros "amigos" de Carretero y ahora forman parte de su legión de enemigos... Todo ello ante la estupefacta mirada de los miembros "de a pie".

"Es cierto que las relaciones de Sarobe con el actual gran maestro son buenas. Con el anterior, Corominas, no existian", señaló el mismo masón.

Acacia

*durmientesALGARROBAgmailPUNTOcom* 

Tomás Sarobe: expulsado y retornado a la cúpula de la masonería | La Columna del Estilita


----------



## el mito de casandra (4 Oct 2019)

Algo se mueve
22 de febrero de 2014 - 00:23 - Noticias
Algo se mueve










En los medios de comunicación social ha aparecido una interesante noticia. En la zona de Alicante un grupo de hermanos desencantados, y cansados, de las logias "oficiales" se están organizando para el levantamiento de columnas de una nueva Logia en aquella zona del Levante español, al margen de aquellas.



Como hemos sido consultados al respecto por algún lector nuestro, deseamos informar que este grupo de "Durmientes españoles", que editamos el ’blog’ Estilita, no participa en esta nueva, llamémosla, aventura o iniciativa. Por experiencia, este fenómeno de las "Logias Libres y Soberanas" no suelen trabajar más allá de un corto período de tiempo. Por otra parte, les deseamos buena suerte.


Algo se mueve | La Columna del Estilita








La Columna del Estilita


la taberna del Ganso y la parrilla ( The goose and gridiron)


----------



## el mito de casandra (4 Oct 2019)

Rezad cuanto podáis porque el mundo lo ha tomado el mismísimo satanás, los que están colaborando con la masonería "cristiana" deberían (si no lo saben) investigar a los han estado o están en la cúspide de la pirámide, regresar a la iglesia (no masona) y pedir perdón por haber colaborado con esta gran mierda que de seguro pasarán a sus descendientes 

Pedir perdón por lo que hicieron, reparar, comunicar al entorno y finalmente encontrar la paz. 

Dedicado a todos y cada uno de los "masones cristianos" 

No merece la pena una condena aeternum


----------



## el mito de casandra (5 Oct 2019)

Déclaration de Camille Savoire | Rite Ecossais Rectifié


Una declaración muy esclarecedora


----------



## el mito de casandra (11 Oct 2019)

Los masonazos ateos siguen y siguen

EL PSOE QUIERE GANAR LAS ELECCIONES Y TAMBIEN GOBERNAR LA GRAN LOGIA DE ESPAÑA

la historia es muy divertida 

Ian L. Hutchinson obligó a pagar un dinero robado por un masonazo "español" a sus "hermanos españoles" 
dejo el enlace del libro "desencanto de Roberto García Álvarez para seguir la trama

El desencanto


*UNO DE LOS MOVIMIENTOS MAS DELICADOS DE COROMINAS FUE LA CREACIÓN DE LAS LOGIAS AGORA Y MERCURIO, DESTINADAS A RECIBIR COMO MIEMBROS A POLÍTICOS Y EMPRESARIOS RESPECTIVAMENTE"*


Óscar se inició en Masonería en el año 1998. Aunque *en la Masonería las “subidas de salario” (los ascensos)* no tienen por qué ser matemáticas, lo habitual es que se esté aproximadamente un año de Aprendiz (1999), después un año más de Compañero (2000) y otro año más de Maestro (2001). Esto significa que, como pronto, Óscar llegó a Maestro en el año 2001.












Esas piernas!


----------



## el mito de casandra (15 Oct 2019)

Una guerra declarada entre la masonería "regular" y la masonería "liberal e "irregular"
Un gran maestre de la gran logia de españa (GLE) que se declara masón y católico
un 33º que se declara templario 
otros del PSOE que se declaran "liberales" 
todos insultándose públicamente en dos blog
transparenciamasónica
lapimpinelaescarlata (este último desaparecido tras la publicación de unos datos "privados" del un juez masón.

otros (con un poquito de mas estilo, pero con igual contenido) diariomasónico

descalificaciones de lo mas variado en uno y otro "sector"


Simplemente algo se escapaba, hasta que descubrí el chiringuito "cristiano" gran priorato de España, 3500 masones que van de católicos y (creo que puede ser el único masón al que he leído sin que me den arcadas) victorguerra.net explica muy bien en una entrevista que:EL ÚNICO SECRETO DE LA MASONERIA ES NO CONTAR QUE UN HERMANO ES MASÓN SI ESTE NO QUIERE"

Ya entonces di con la verdadera razón de esa guerra "fraticida" 



Grande Loja Maçônica do Distrito Federal recebe o Grão Mestre da Espanha - Oscar de Alfonso Ortega
18/12/2017 - 00h00


O Grão Mestre da Espanha - Oscar de Alfonso Ortega, 43 anos, nascido em Valência, fez uma visita à cidade de Brasília à convite do Grão Mestre da Grande Loja Maçonica do Distrito Federal - Cassiano Teixeira de Morais, na sexta feira dia 15/12 foi apresentada uma palestra aberta aos irmãos com o tema "História da Maçonaria na Espanha", relatando fatos e todas as dificuldades surgidas em tempos passados.

*Segundo registros históricos comprovados, houve o assassinato de 1000 (mil) maçons naquele país basco, pelas forças ditatoriais do General Franco na Guerra Civil Espanhola (1936-1939*) proibindo a existência da organização maçônica e determinando que a afiliação ao grupo, fosse punida com seis anos de cadeia. 

Apesar dos tempos difíceis, *hoje, 3.500 (três mil e quinhentos) irmãos pertencem a uma única loja, a dos Cavaleiros Templários do Grande Priorado da Espanha*, entretanto, por conta dos anos de violência, com mortes, rupturas e o medo da opressão, a maçonaria espanhola vive um momento de recuperação contínua até os dias de hoje.

Grande Loja Maçônica do Distrito Federal recebe o Grão Mestre da Espanha - Oscar de Alfonso Ortega - Grande Loja Maçônica do Distrito Federal



*UN DÍA ANTES DE QUE SALIESE LA SENTENCIA DE LA EXHUMACIÓN DE FRANCO

JESÚS SORIANO CARRILLO PRESIDENTE DEL SUPREMO CONSEJO DE ESPAÑA
Jesús Soriano Carrillo:

"No puede haber un monumento para un dictador. ¿El sitio donde enterrarlo? Eso es opinable", afirma el presidente del Supremo Consejo de España*

Jesús Soriano Carrillo: "Canarias es muy muy importante en la masonería española"




*Puigdemont se reúne con 31 delegaciones de masones*
2017

El presidente catalán, Carles Puigdemont, fue el invitado de honor en la Cena de Gala de la Gran Logia de España-Grande Oriente Español, que se celebró el pasado sábado en Barcelona, y mantuvo contactos con 31 delegaciones extranjeras con las que abordó cuestiones de la actualidad política.

En una cena que no figuraba en su agenda pública del presidente, Puigdemont mantuvo un encuentro privado con los representantes de las 31 delegaciones extranjeras presentes en el evento, que se celebró con motivo de la Asamblea Anual de la Masonería Española.

Fuentes de la Generalitat han confirmado el encuentro y se han limitado a señalar que sirvió para que el presidente catalán comentara con los masones la actualidad política.

Según han informado los masones en un comunicado, Puigdemont se solidarizó con quienes hoy soportan persecución, sanciones, condenas penales, exilio o son ejecutados por defender la Masonería.

Por su parte, el Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, Óscar de Alfonso Ortega, expresó su “inmensa gratitud y afecto hacia Cataluña, en la que siempre nos hemos sentido acogidos y con la que tendremos una deuda permanente”.

El Gran Maestro recalcó que su Orden, “especialmente en democracia”, debe tener un “papel institucional siempre irrelevante” en el “legítimo debate político”.

“Cada masón tiene opiniones formadas, pero la Gran Logia de España se limita a mirar con profundo respeto el funcionamiento de nuestras instituciones democráticas. Sólo podemos aportar el clima de paz que reina dentro de la Gran Logia de España, una paz construida sobre ideales sencillos: el derecho a pensar libremente y el deber de tolerarnos, de entendernos, de abrazar fraternalmente, a quienes piensan diferente”.

Por su parte, el alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Isona i Conca Dellà (Lleida), Constantí Aranda, recogió el reconocimiento de la Gran Logia de España como ‘friendly city’, porque fue el primer pueblo de la Península en adoptar la declaración institucional de Reconocimiento de la Honorabilidad de la Masonería.

Puigdemont se reúne con 31 delegaciones de masones | Gran Lògia d'Andorra


----------



## el mito de casandra (15 Oct 2019)

Una guerra declarada entre la masonería "regular" y la masonería "liberal e "irregular"
Un gran maestre de la gran logia de españa (GLE) que se declara masón y católico
un 33º que se declara templario 
otros del PSOE que se declaran "liberales" 
todos insultándose públicamente en dos blog
transparenciamasónica
lapimpinelaescarlata (este último desaparecido tras la publicación de unos datos "privados" del un juez masón.

otros (con un poquito de mas estilo, pero con igual contenido) diariomasónico

descalificaciones de lo mas variado en uno y otro "sector"


Simplemente algo se escapaba, hasta que descubrí el chiringuito "cristiano" gran priorato de España, 3500 masones que van de católicos y (creo que puede ser el único masón al que he leído sin que me den arcadas) victorguerra.net explica muy bien en una entrevista que:EL ÚNICO SECRETO DE LA MASONERIA ES NO CONTAR QUE UN HERMANO ES MASÓN SI ESTE NO QUIERE"

Ya entonces di con la verdadera razón de esa guerra "fraticida" 



Grande Loja Maçônica do Distrito Federal recebe o Grão Mestre da Espanha - Oscar de Alfonso Ortega
18/12/2017 - 00h00


O Grão Mestre da Espanha - Oscar de Alfonso Ortega, 43 anos, nascido em Valência, fez uma visita à cidade de Brasília à convite do Grão Mestre da Grande Loja Maçonica do Distrito Federal - Cassiano Teixeira de Morais, na sexta feira dia 15/12 foi apresentada uma palestra aberta aos irmãos com o tema "História da Maçonaria na Espanha", relatando fatos e todas as dificuldades surgidas em tempos passados.

*Segundo registros históricos comprovados, houve o assassinato de 1000 (mil) maçons naquele país basco, pelas forças ditatoriais do General Franco na Guerra Civil Espanhola (1936-1939*) proibindo a existência da organização maçônica e determinando que a afiliação ao grupo, fosse punida com seis anos de cadeia. 

Apesar dos tempos difíceis, *hoje, 3.500 (três mil e quinhentos) irmãos pertencem a uma única loja, a dos Cavaleiros Templários do Grande Priorado da Espanha*, entretanto, por conta dos anos de violência, com mortes, rupturas e o medo da opressão, a maçonaria espanhola vive um momento de recuperação contínua até os dias de hoje.

Grande Loja Maçônica do Distrito Federal recebe o Grão Mestre da Espanha - Oscar de Alfonso Ortega - Grande Loja Maçônica do Distrito Federal



*UN DÍA ANTES DE QUE SALIESE LA SENTENCIA DE LA EXHUMACIÓN DE FRANCO

JESÚS SORIANO CARRILLO PRESIDENTE DEL SUPREMO CONSEJO DE ESPAÑA
Jesús Soriano Carrillo:

"No puede haber un monumento para un dictador. ¿El sitio donde enterrarlo? Eso es opinable", afirma el presidente del Supremo Consejo de España*

Jesús Soriano Carrillo: "Canarias es muy muy importante en la masonería española"




*Puigdemont se reúne con 31 delegaciones de masones*
2017

El presidente catalán, Carles Puigdemont, fue el invitado de honor en la Cena de Gala de la Gran Logia de España-Grande Oriente Español, que se celebró el pasado sábado en Barcelona, y mantuvo contactos con 31 delegaciones extranjeras con las que abordó cuestiones de la actualidad política.

En una cena que no figuraba en su agenda pública del presidente, Puigdemont mantuvo un encuentro privado con los representantes de las 31 delegaciones extranjeras presentes en el evento, que se celebró con motivo de la Asamblea Anual de la Masonería Española.

Fuentes de la Generalitat han confirmado el encuentro y se han limitado a señalar que sirvió para que el presidente catalán comentara con los masones la actualidad política.

Según han informado los masones en un comunicado, Puigdemont se solidarizó con quienes hoy soportan persecución, sanciones, condenas penales, exilio o son ejecutados por defender la Masonería.

Por su parte, el Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de España, Óscar de Alfonso Ortega, expresó su “inmensa gratitud y afecto hacia Cataluña, en la que siempre nos hemos sentido acogidos y con la que tendremos una deuda permanente”.

El Gran Maestro recalcó que su Orden, “especialmente en democracia”, debe tener un “papel institucional siempre irrelevante” en el “legítimo debate político”.

“Cada masón tiene opiniones formadas, pero la Gran Logia de España se limita a mirar con profundo respeto el funcionamiento de nuestras instituciones democráticas. Sólo podemos aportar el clima de paz que reina dentro de la Gran Logia de España, una paz construida sobre ideales sencillos: el derecho a pensar libremente y el deber de tolerarnos, de entendernos, de abrazar fraternalmente, a quienes piensan diferente”.

Por su parte, el alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Isona i Conca Dellà (Lleida), Constantí Aranda, recogió el reconocimiento de la Gran Logia de España como ‘friendly city’, porque fue el primer pueblo de la Península en adoptar la declaración institucional de Reconocimiento de la Honorabilidad de la Masonería.

Puigdemont se reúne con 31 delegaciones de masones | Gran Lògia d'Andorra





Según los documentos a los que ha tenido acceso OKDIARIO, pagó, al menos oficialmente, una subvención de 3.750 euros con destino al Gran Oriente Cataluña para que influyera en organismos de la ONU de los que son consejeros externos.









Los masones a los que pagaba Puigdemont divulgaron internacionalmente informes contra España


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (15 Oct 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No estamos en el siglo XIX.
> ¿Estás a favor del absolutismo, la falta de libertades, de derechos humanos, de democracia, a favor de la vuelta de la Inquisición?
> 
> Creo que eres un jovencito, te falta mucho mundo...



Habla de inquisicion un mason, de los masones que empujaron la guerra cristera.

Habla de libertades un mason, de los que prohibieron las procesiones religiosas en Mexico, dando comienzo a la guerra cristera.

Habla de inquisicion un mason, de los que se reunieron con el Rey Alfonso XIII para exigirle la ley de divorcio, y ensenanza laica, bajo amenaza de expulsarlo del trono.

Habla de derechos humanos un mason, de los que en todos los paises de occidente empujaron y empujan la legalizacion del aborto.

Hay que tener jeta.


----------



## el mito de casandra (16 Oct 2019)

3. CONDUCTA CUANDO LOS HERMANOS SE ENCUENTREN SIN
LA PRESENCIA DE EXTRAÑOS.

Debéis saludaros de modo cortés, según habéis sido Instruidos, llamándoos mutuamente hermanos;
comunicaros recíprocamente las noticias que os puedan ser útiles, cuidando de no ser observados u
oídos ....

4. CONDUCTA EN PRESENCIA DE EXTRAÑOS, NO MASONES.

Seréis circunspectos en vuestras palabras y vuestra conducta, para que los extraños, ni aun los más
perspicaces, puedan entrever ni adivinar lo que no es oportuno que sepan; alguna vez sería bueno que
cambiarais de conversación y conducirla prudentemente hacia el elogio y honor de la respetable
Fraternidad.


----------



## el mito de casandra (25 Oct 2019)

La profanación se ha llevado a cabo

ahora toca pasar por caja unos para pagar
y otros para cobrar.


----------



## el mito de casandra (25 Oct 2019)

“La democracia está en peligro”

“La Masonería puede jugar un papel importante para que los posicionamientos extremistas y excluyentes no tengan ningún recorrido en cualquier sociedad”, destaca el Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española

Daniel Millet 04.11.2018 | 00:30



“No veo argumentos para negar la participación de las mujeres en cualquier institución o colectivo”


“Sería importante para nosotros que se abriera el templo masónico de Santa Cruz, pero va todo muy lento “



Nacido en Girona en 1972, Xavier Molina se inició en la Masonería en 2010, en la Respetable Logia Descartes nº 35, en el Oriente de Barcelona. Ha ocupado diferentes oficios en su logia madre hasta ser elegido Serenísimo Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española (GLSE) en las elecciones celebradas durante la primavera de este año. En la Asamblea General de la Gran Logia celebrada en el Oriente de Vitoria, el pasado 9 de junio, fue investido como octavo Serenísimo Gran Maestre de la GLSE.

Lidera una de las dos obediencias -conjunto de logias- principales en España, la Simbólica, que permite el acceso de mujeres, mientras la otra, los Regulares, solo permite hombres. “Además, en la nuestra puedes creer o no en una verdad revelada; es decir, creer en una religión o ser agnóstico. Consideramos que es un tema privado. Para la otra obediencia, de raíz anglosajona, tienes que creer en una verdad revelada, en una religión”, asegura.

Entre ambas obediencias, hay alrededor de 5.000 integrantes en España. “Es una anomalía”, explica Xavier Molina, “teniendo en cuenta nuestro entorno (…) En Francia estarán por los 150.000 y en Italia, por los 30.000-40.000. En Portugal tienen parecido número de miembros que España siendo un país mucho más pequeño”. Su obediencia tiene unos 800 miembros. Recientemente estuvo en Tenerife reuniéndose con representantes de las administraciones públicas. la opinión de tenerife conversó con él.

Se ha reunido usted con representantes de administraciones canarias. ¿Qué ha abordado en esos encuentros?

Queremos normalizar la Masonería en España. Abrir las puertas, de alguna manera salir del armario.

¿Cree que se mantiene la leyenda negra sobre la Masonería?

Siempre ha estado esa visión de secretismo, esa historia negra. Es una entidad históricamente mal vista en España, sobre todo en la Península. En las Islas existe otra visión. Viene del franquismo. Y ante eso lo que estamos intentando es abrir nuestras puertas para que la gente vea que no es así.

En países de Europa la Masonería es respetada, pero en España no termina de ser así.

En 1975, Franco, poco antes de morir, aún estaba haciendo discursos acerca de la conspiración judeomasónica. Esto caló e hizo mucho daño. Dejó la Masonería a cero y hemos tenido que volver a empezar con una leyenda negra detrás. En España ha costado mucho más normalizar la Masonería que hacerlo con otras instituciones. Esa conspiración fue una invención del franquismo, que se debe sobre todo a que nuestro fundamento principal es buscar y crear librepensadores. Eso choca con los principios de cualquier dictadura.

Ya que habla del dictador, ¿qué opina sobre la retirada de sus restos del Valle de los Caídos?

Se ha perdido el foco. La mayoría de los miembros de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española defienden la recuperación de la memoria histórica. No creo que hoy podamos tener un mausoleo dedicado a un dictador, a una persona que no respetó los principios básicos de la democracia ni los derechos humanos. Y entre los principios básicos de cualquier masonería están la democracia y los derechos humanos. El Valle de los Caídos debería ser un centro de la recuperación de la memoria histórica.

¿Quedan rescoldos del franquismo en España?

Hay un argumento enquistado que defiende que el franquismo hizo lo que tenía que hacer en un momento dado histórico, y que eso hay que dejarlo así. Esto se mezcla con el oportunismo político de ciertos grupos que quieren aliarse con este segmento de la población, que considera que tampoco fue una etapa tan oscura. Y eso también se debe al desconocimiento. Si bien fue una transición modélica para aquellas circunstancias, pasó de puntillas por el pasado y por la justicia histórica. Ahora lo estamos pagando. Pero hay que poner las cosas en su justa medida y dignificar a la gente que sufrió la represión.


Xavier Molina: "La democracia está en peligro" - Gran Logia Simbólica Española

Xavier Molina: “La democracia está en peligro”

Publicado el: 12 de noviembre 2018
Twittear

Reproducimos el texto completo de la entrevista al Serenísimo Gran Maestre de la GLSE, Xavier Molina Figueras, publicada en el diario La Opinión de Santa Cruz de Tenerife el pasado 4 de noviembre:


----------



## el mito de casandra (25 Oct 2019)

Comprendemos que haya personas a las que les resulte dolorosa la retirada de un símbolo en el que creen, pero no se puede imponer en lugares públicos», afirma Farrerons. Quien, además, respalda la reciente sentencia del Tribunal de Derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo, que considera «una consecuencia lógica de la Europa laica». Es más, la masonería tiene una hoja de ruta hacia esa Europa laica, «y no es otra que la defensa del laicismo». Se queda de que no se esté llevando a la práctica la Ley de Libertad Religiosa porque no se cumple «la retirada de símbolos religiosos de lugares públicos» y por «la toma de posesión de los ministros delante del crucifijo»

El Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española respalda la retirada de crucifijos


----------



## el mito de casandra (25 Oct 2019)

Quien puede defenderse de todos estos que en la impunidad y amparado en el "secreto" están rompiendo España?

CLIPSAS=GLSE


----------



## el mito de casandra (25 Oct 2019)

Masones, por el Estado propio
El Gran Orient de Catalunya acoge una conferencia del CCN sobre las ventajas de la independencia

24 octubre 2011 


Masones, por el Estado propio



El taller de la logia masónica del Gran Orient de Catalunya ha acogido una conferencia del responsable de actos y presentaciones del Cercle Català de Negocis (CCN), Jorge Millà, sobre las ventajas de disponer de un Estado propio. El acto ha sido abierto al público, por lo que parte de la simbología masónica ha sido retirada de la sala.

En el turno de preguntas, un asistente ha preguntado a Millà "¿quién tiene que hacer algo?", en relación a dar los pasos hacia el Estado propio. "¿Los empresarios?, ¿el Govern catalán? Venga demagogia, venga hacer castillos en el aire", ha añadido. Otra de las personas que estaba en el acto le ha esptado: "todos, tú y yo". "¿Hablando?", ha vuelto a preguntar el primero. "¡Haciendolas, coño!", ha contestado el segundo.

"Tú tú sabrás lo que puedes hacer. Yo sí sé lo que puedo hacer, lo que he hecho y si tengo fuerzas lo que haré. Yo lo tengo muy claro", ha añadido, por lo que quien había iniciado la interpelación al miembro del CCN ha reconocido que "si todos lo tuvieran tan claro como tú otro gallo nos cantaría".

Por su parte, Millà ha recordado que Catalunya sufre un déficit anual del 10,2% del PIB, y ha remarcado que antes de la celebración de los Juegos Olímpicos este era del 4%.

En cifras, el miembro del CCN ha resaltado que "se van a Madrid y no vuelven a Catalunya 22.000 millones de euros anuales o si quiere 60 millones de euros cada día". Millà ha remachado que si ese dinero se quedara en Catalunya "los recortes a los funcionarios, que son 320 millones, significarían seis días de expolio".

El conferenciante ha añadido que mientras Catalunya está a la cola de las autonomías españolas en número de funcionarios (9,8%), Extremadura lidera el ranking con el 26,4% de trabajadores que pertenecen a la función pública. "Catalunya se hunde como el Titanic y aquí estamos tocando el violín", ha resumido Millà.
El Gran Maestro, Antoni Castillo, con el dirigente del CCN, Jordi Millà


----------



## el mito de casandra (25 Oct 2019)

Cataluña
El legado personal de Tierno Galván se conservará en una biblioteca de masonería de Barcelona

Tierno Pérez-Relaño, hijo de ‘el viejo profesor’, señala que, pese a que su padre no era masón, considera que la Biblioteca Pública Arús de Barcelona reúne los requisitos que sí marcaron al primer alcalde de Madrid tras la dictadura: la Ilustración.
Redacción
Miércoles, 14 de marzo de 2012 


Maragall, el tercero por la izquierda en la primera fila, entre los asistentes a la firma del protocolo de cesión del legado de Tierno Galván a la biblioteca barcelonesa (foto: 'El Masón Aprendiz').

El legado documental del que fue alcalde de Madrid entre 1979 y 1986, Enrique Tierno Galván, se conservará en la Biblioteca Pública Arús de Barcelona, después de que su hijo, Enrique Tierno Pérez-Relaño, haya cedido el legado de el viejo profesor a la Gran Logia Simbólica Española (GLSE) para que tenga la máxima difusión posible.

Este martes, según ha informado El Masón Aprendiz, se ha firmado el protocolo de cesión. La firma ha tenido lugar en el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona y ha contado con la presencia de Tierno Pérez-Relaño, el gran maestre de la GLSE, Jordi Farrerons, y el alcalde de Barcelona, Xavier Trias. La familia ha cedido en custodia compartida los archivos del dirigente político a la GLSE y la Biblioteca Pública Arús. Tierno Pérez-Relaño ha indicado que, pese a que su padre no era masón, ha considerado que esta biblioteca reúne los requisitos que sí marcaron al primer alcalde de Madrid tras la dictadura: la Ilustración

El legado personal de Tierno Galván se conservará en una biblioteca de masonería de Barcelona


----------



## midelburgo (25 Oct 2019)

¿Que opina el Islam de los masones?
¿Que opinan los masones del Islam?
Porque se van a encontrar...


----------



## el mito de casandra (26 Oct 2019)

Es política 

La GLSE sobre Catalunya: “Nuestro fracaso”

Nuestro fracaso, por Xavier Molina (SGM).- Me cuesta mucho escribir estas palabras, pero algo en mi interior me obliga a ello. Nuestro método masónico se basa en el simbolismo para conseguir un trabajo interior que dé lo mejor de uno mismo.

Todos los que hemos pasado por un método iniciático sabemos que algo se mueve en nuestro ser más íntimo. En la mayoría de las ocasiones cuesta mucho explicarlo y, por descontado, aunque en el ritual seguimos un manual, la experiencia que cada uno vive es tan diferente como personas hay en el mundo.

La base del trabajo en la logia tiene como piedra esencial el diálogo con orden, con respeto a la diferencia, con tolerancia; tratamos de aprender de la diferencia, de escuchar lo que es muy distinto de lo que solemos oír.

Muchas son las veces en que me preguntan qué hacemos los masones para la sociedad, para cambiar al mundo. Mi respuesta es siempre la misma: formamos personas, y estas deben llevar fuera del templo lo aprendido.
Pero ¿qué se aprende? ¿Simbolismo? ¿Ritual?

Pues sí, pero eso no es lo que debemos llevar al mundo. Fracasamos cuando la sinrazón reina en nuestro entorno. Cuando regresan los políticos populistas. Cuando las partes hablan, pero no se escuchan. Cuando se quieren imponer recetas fáciles a problemas complejos.

Quizá el fracaso está en nuestra limitación como seres humanos, pero no quiero creerlo. Posiblemente el fracaso empieza antes, en la escuela, cuando no somos capaces de transmitir el significado de valores como libertad, igualdad y fraternidad. Y también, por qué no, en nuestro entorno más próximo, con la división que también existe entre los masones de todo el mundo.
Las soluciones simples, las que buscan culpables, siempre han estado allí.

Los inmigrantes, los judíos, los kurdos, los blancos, los negros, los de fuera, los de dentro: siempre hay una receta a mano para echar las culpas al que menos pueda defenderse. Los populismos siempre han vivido, y por desgracia, vivirán de ello. Nunca hablamos de nuestros propios errores y de nuestras limitaciones.

*La semana que acabamos de vivir en Catalunya muestra nuestro fracaso. Nuestro fracaso en el diálogo. Nuestro fracaso en formar ciudadanos que interioricen los valores de la igualdad, la libertad y la fraternidad.

No vamos a desistir. No vamos a rendirnos. Nuestra receta no es nada fácil, se cocina con tiempo y con voluntad. Nuestra receta tiene como elemento básico el diálogo, aderezado con respeto, igualdad y fraternidad.*

Xavier Molina Figueras
Serenísimo Gran Maestre
Gran Logia Simbólica Española


La GLSE sobre Catalunya: "Nuestro fracaso" - Diario Masónico


----------



## Papo de luz (26 Oct 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> Es política
> 
> La GLSE sobre Catalunya: “Nuestro fracaso”
> 
> ...



Madre mía, que gente más desconectada de la realidad. A su lado los comunistas son gente con un sentido común considerable. La masonería está bien como pasatiempo de ricos ociosos, pero que estos fulanos de verdad se crean lo que dicen y tengna poder da mucho miedo, porque de bienintencionados está el infierno empedrado.


----------



## Barruno (26 Oct 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> claro, claro... fantasía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder.
Este tio era mason?
¿Lo qie hizo fué un atebtado de falsa bandera para que Europa fuera (más) proclibe a meter marrones?
Por que viendo esa foto ya no se lo que pensar.


----------



## Barruno (26 Oct 2019)

potranc0 dijo:


> claro, claro... fantasía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder.
Este tio era mason?
¿Lo qie hizo fué un atebtado de falsa bandera para que Europa fuera (más) proclibe a meter marrones?
Por que viendo esa foto ya no se lo que pensar.


----------



## UNGERN (26 Oct 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> Comprendemos que haya personas a las que les resulte dolorosa la retirada de un símbolo en el que creen, pero no se puede imponer en lugares públicos», afirma Farrerons. Quien, además, respalda la reciente sentencia del Tribunal de Derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo, que considera «una consecuencia lógica de la Europa laica». Es más, la masonería tiene una hoja de ruta hacia esa Europa laica, «y no es otra que la defensa del laicismo». Se queda de que no se esté llevando a la práctica la Ley de Libertad Religiosa porque no se cumple «la retirada de símbolos religiosos de lugares públicos» y por «la toma de posesión de los ministros delante del crucifijo»
> 
> El Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española respalda la retirada de crucifijos




Supongo que también estará a favor de que no haya símbolos masónicos en lugares públicos ¿O eso sí?


----------



## el mito de casandra (28 Oct 2019)

Los benedictinos desde el principio tienen el cometido es rezar por los caídos de ambos bandos de la Guerra Civil Española, por la paz, la reconciliación y la unidad de España.

La cruz es una cruz sin mas, poner una espada donde no la hay ha sido una larga tarea de la masonería y el psoe para ir metiendo en la cabeza de la gente datos que son claramente falsos. 

Es el único monumento donde se reza por los caído en los dos bandos.


----------



## el mito de casandra (28 Oct 2019)

La masonería lo ha vuelto hacer
El gobierno impidió a la familia de Franco enterrarle en la Almudena
El motivo aquí lo tenemos. 

*La distancia en linea recta desde la Cruz de los Caídos hasta el Panteón de los Franco es de 33,33 Km*

En medio la casa de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## el mito de casandra (29 Oct 2019)

*martes, 29 de octubre de 2019*

* El enemigo exterior *


Vale, Pavel, de nuevo has dejado claro en tu desorientado Oriente que tomas por tontos a todos los masones de la GLE. ¿Cuándo vas a dejar de insultarnos con tus publicaciones? ¿Cuándo vas a dejar de tratar de dirigir nuestros sentimientos para lograr tus propósitos? ¿Cuándo vas a darte cuenta de que se ve con absoluta claridad lo que pretendes?

Mira, Pavel, el buscar un enemigo exterior para fortalecer a un gobierno totalitario cuando corre peligro de deshacerse, es una técnica de sobra conocida por cualquiera que se moleste un poco en estudiar las estrategias de las dictaduras. Se trata de una técnica muy básica y se fundamenta en la manipulación de la masa que forma el pueblo, hurgando en los sentimientos más primarios. Si prestamos algo de atención, descubriremos que esto sucede, ha sucedido y seguirá sucediendo en cualquier régimen totalitario que se precie. Cuando las cosas van mal dentro, se inventa un enemigo exterior para así tratar de lograr esa unión interior que en condiciones normales es siempre imposible en las dictaduras. Convenciendo al pueblo de que existe un enemigo exterior -aunque no exista- hay muchas posibilidades de que el pueblo se idiotice y se convierta en un esclavo de facto del dictador. Es la manipulación de los sentimientos.

Pavel, por mucho que te esfuerces no vas a convencer a nadie de que en España hay masofobia ni vas a hacernos creer que estamos perseguidos. Vivimos en una democracia desde hace decenas de años y ni la Masonería ni los masones tenemos nada que temer, entre otras cosas porque no le importamos a casi nadie.

Ya sabemos que de cuando en cuando dos o tres descerebrados hacen pintadas con un espray en la sede que los masones de la GLE tenemos en Madrid, pero eso no indica que exista un odio cerval de la sociedad española hacia la Masonería. Tú sabes muy bien que en realidad son cuatro críos con muy pocas luces que nada tienen que ver con el conjunto de los españoles.

Y es cierto que algunos sectores de la Iglesia Católica no nos quieren, pero también es cierto que la influencia de la Iglesia en nuestro país es cada vez más insignificante. Solo hay que asomarse a cualquier iglesia durante la misa dominical para ver que no hay más de un cinco o diez por ciento de los habitantes de la parroquia, si llega. Eso significa que aunque haya obispos que no quieran ninguna relación con nosotros, no pueden influir sobre la inmensa mayoría de la población.

También puede ocurrir que haya algún familiar de Franco que diga que la Masonería es la culpable de la exhumación del dictador (sin creérselo ni él, por supuesto), pero eso, exactamente igual que lo que ocurre con la Iglesia Católica, no significa nada porque el franquismo prácticamente no tiene seguidores ni parece probable que en España se corra el peligro de volver a una dictadura como aquella.

En otras palabras, Pavel, no vas a conseguir que los masones españoles nos creamos que ahora estamos a punto de sufrir las persecuciones del franquismo porque no es cierto. Entendemos perfectamente que con esa milonga pretendas que, como borregos, empecemos a formar piña contra nuestros “enemigos”, para así conservar en el poder a tu dictador favorito, Óscar Alfonso, pero no. Vosotros, los que apoyáis las insensateces de Óscar, podéis formar la piña que queráis para mantenerlo en su trono de termas y cocos el mayor tiempo posible, pero los demás, los masones que no nos dejamos manipular, los masones críticos con vuestra gestión desastrosa, los masones serios, prudentes y sensatos, siempre estaremos frente a vosotros, porque vosotros, y solo vosotros, sois los que estáis desprestigiando a la Masonería

El enemigo exterior




la masonería a la gresca


----------



## el mito de casandra (29 Oct 2019)

Según informa el newsletter de El Oriente esta semana “la sede en Madrid de la Gran Logia de España ha sufrido ataques junto a diversas sedes y monumentos emblemáticos en protesta por la exhumación del dictador Francisco Franco. 
Según las diversas informaciones publicadas por Vida Nueva y eldiario.es, que identifican al colectivo autor de los ataques, además de la sede de la GLE la misma noche fueron igualmente vandalizadas diversas agrupaciones socialistas, ataques a sedes de la Iglesia y monumentos significativos como el de la Constitución Española de 1978 (en la imagen), a cuyo profundo significado simbólico se sumaría cualquier masón de la Tierra: un cubo de mutua tolerancia al que los seres humanos, separados por sus diferencias, entran desde sus diversas caras para encontrarse en el centro.

Déjà vu: El portavoz de la familia Franco culpa a la Masonería
De todos los dictadores que ha conocido el siglo XX, Francisco Franco es el que persiguió con mayor virulencia los valores de librepensamiento y tolerancia que abandera la Masonería. En su último discurso público de 1975, el dictador culpó a la Masonería de la retirada de embajadores y la protesta de las democracias internacionales que hizo reaparecer el fantasma del aislamiento. Fiel a esa masofobia, Francisco Franco Martínez-Bordiú, primer nieto varón del dictador, ha culpado a la Masonería de que los restos mortales de su abuelo hayan sido exhumados en aplicación de la Ley de Memoria Histórica.

Tribunal de Represión de la Masonería y el Comunismo
“¿La familia Franco no puede entender que en una democracia, en pleno siglo XXI, con una mayoría que ha votado a favor de la exhumación, con un respaldo unánime del poder judicial, no se puede consentir un mausoleo homenaje a la figura de un dictador?”. Esa es la pregunta que el diario El País lanzaba al nieto que ha ejercido de portavoz de la familia Franco en los últimos meses. En su respuesta, rechazaba “todos estos razonamientos” y añadía: “Mi abuelo tuvo dos enemigos, que son los masones y los comunistas. La Ley de la Memoria Histórica que hizo Zapatero, que era masón, lo único que ha hecho ha sido crear rojos y azules, independentistas y unionistas. En el preámbulo dice que es para la reconciliación y es mentira. Es un arma política para conseguir los objetivos de intentar borrar toda la época de mi abuelo“.

Fuimos, como bien apunta su nieto, objetivo preferente de los ataques y la persecución por parte de Franco pero solo a los tres poderes de la democracia española, que protegen y amparan nuestra existencia, les correspondía pronunciarse sobre su oportunidad. 

Sí compartimos el deseo de que toda una época de la historia de España no sea borrada.
Conocernos a nosotros mismos. Recordar, especialmente, aquellos hechos que nunca deberían repetirse. Entre 1936 y 1938 la condición masónica bastó para que miles de Queridos Hermanos fuesen asesinados en el territorio del bando nacional mediante fusilamientos de retaguardia sin ningún tipo de juicio previo.

A partir de 1938, Franco destinó importantes recursos a organizar el mayor archivo destinado a la represión de la Masonería que ha existido jamás en el mundo. Entre 1941 y 1953, miles de personas fueron condenadas por su pertenencia a la Orden gracias a la documentación incautada, que generó 80.000 fichas personales, leyes retroactivas que castigaban la pertenencia a la Masonería con anterioridad a su promulgación y la creación de un tribunal especial que, sin abogado defensor ni garantías procesales, celebraba juicios secretos que duraban una media de 15 minutos entre el inicio y la sentencia condenatoria inapelable. Ninguna placa recuerda el emplazamiento de aquel tribunal, por el que pasan cada día miles de personas.


atentos al vídeo  gran pillada 33,33 Km 



Vandalismo contra la sede de la GLE por la exhumación de Franco


----------



## el mito de casandra (30 Oct 2019)

A lo mejor "el punto 4 de la nota de prensa" no ayuda 

ATENTOS A LA NOTA DE PRENSA ¿QUIENES ERAN LAS TERCERAS PERSONAS?

Ante los acontecimientos producidos en las últimas semanas en relación con el conjunto del Valle de los Caídos y para evitar noticias distorsionadas, esta Comunidad benedictina quiere hacer las siguientes puntualizaciones:

1º.- Las actuaciones producidas en el Valle de los Caídos desde finales de septiembre, dirigidas al parecer por la Delegación del Gobierno, se han excedido, y mucho, de los términos de los acuerdos del Consejo de Ministros de 15 de febrero y 15 de marzo de 2019 que se pretenden ejecutar.

2º.- A partir del 11 de octubre, tras el acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros que decretaba el cierre del recinto del Valle de los Caídos, se permitió, exclusivamente, la estancia de los huéspedes de la Hospedería y, con muchas dificultades y algunas prohibiciones, la asistencia de fieles al culto de la Basílica.

3º.- Desde esa fecha, la Guardia Civil, sin autorización judicial que lo permitiera, accedió y deambuló por dependencias de la Abadía y, lo que es más grave, accedió y deambuló por la Basílica sin autorización eclesiástica alguna y ocupándola durante las 24 horas del día, vulnerando, de esta manera, tanto el derecho a la inviolabilidad domiciliaria como el derecho a la libertad religiosa.

*4º.- Sorprendentemente, desde el domingo 20, a las 14 horas, se ordenó el cierre de la Basílica con la excusa de hacer preparativos para la exhumación de los restos de D. Francisco Franco, impidiéndose incluso el acceso a los miembros de esta Comunidad, únicos titulares y custodios del templo (colocándose cadenas y candados en la puerta de acceso entre la Abadía y la Basílica), produciéndose la paradoja de que accedían a la Basílica terceras personas, sin garantía alguna de que sus conductas no contravinieran el carácter sagrado del templo, desconociendo si se han producido actuaciones incompatibles con el culto, la piedad o la religión, ya que no se ha permitido la más mínima vigilancia por parte de esta Comunidad.*

Es decir, de prescindir de la autorización eclesiástica para acceder a la Basílica, se pasó a prohibir a los benedictinos de esta Comunidad el acceso a su templo.

Incluso, según aparece en las noticias, se impide que los miembros de la Abadía asistan al responso religioso en el acto de exhumación -sólo se autoriza al Prior-.

5º.- En vista de lo anterior, esta Abadía, tras protestar por estas actuaciones ante el Tribunal Supremo y ante la Delegación de Gobierno, presentó la correspondiente denuncia ante el Juzgado competente.

6º.- Queremos dejar constancia que la actuación de las Fuerzas de Seguridad y de los operarios ha sido y es totalmente incompatible con el principio de inviolabilidad de los lugares de culto y los derechos de esta Comunidad benedictina, lo que hemos puesto, igualmente, en conocimiento de la jerarquía eclesiástica.

NOTA DE PRENSA DE LA ABADÍA SANTA CRUZ


----------



## el mito de casandra (30 Oct 2019)

Los masones, amenazados al culparles los Franco de la exhumación: "Atacarnos es atacar a la democracia" La Gran Logia Madrid fue empapelada y pintada

Vamos primero con la noticia que es de traca 
La primera es que a la familia el gobierno le impide enterrar a Franco en la Almudena

El día antes de que el tribunal hiciese pública la sentencia Jesús Soriano 
JESÚS SORIANO CARRILLO PRESIDENTE DEL SUPREMO CONSEJO DE ESPAÑA
"No puede haber un monumento para un dictador. ¿El sitio donde enterrarlo? Eso es opinable", afirma el presidente del Supremo Consejo de España
27.09.2019

Jesús Soriano Carrillo: "Canarias es muy muy importante en la masonería española"

Cierran el día 20 el Santuario y no dejan entrar a los que lo custodian (los Benedictinos) que denuncian cómo "terceras personas" entraban sin problema, además que no están seguros DE LO QUE SE PUDO HACER DENTRO, es decir, si hubo algún tipo de "ritual" extraño. 

Al impedir a los Benedictinos la entrada demuestran que algo muy turbio estuvieron haciendo, no se oculta algo que es legal, y "de buenas costumbres" 

Una vez realizado la profanación, la familia oliéndose lo peor, les lanza la maldición, en su caso ¿quien no hubiese hecho lo mismo o algo peor?

y para colmo, la distancia desde la Cruz, pasando por la casa de Pablo Iglesias hasta el pateón es de 33'33km. 

MASONERÍA -La distancia entre la Cruz de los caídos y el panteón de los Franco 33,33 km


Hombre! un poco de por favor! 




ATENTOS A LA NOTA DE PRENSA ¿QUIENES ERAN LAS TERCERAS PERSONAS?

Ante los acontecimientos producidos en las últimas semanas en relación con el conjunto del Valle de los Caídos y para evitar noticias distorsionadas, esta Comunidad benedictina quiere hacer las siguientes puntualizaciones:

1º.- Las actuaciones producidas en el Valle de los Caídos desde finales de septiembre, dirigidas al parecer por la Delegación del Gobierno, se han excedido, y mucho, de los términos de los acuerdos del Consejo de Ministros de 15 de febrero y 15 de marzo de 2019 que se pretenden ejecutar.

2º.- A partir del 11 de octubre, tras el acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros que decretaba el cierre del recinto del Valle de los Caídos, se permitió, exclusivamente, la estancia de los huéspedes de la Hospedería y, con muchas dificultades y algunas prohibiciones, la asistencia de fieles al culto de la Basílica.

3º.- Desde esa fecha, la Guardia Civil, sin autorización judicial que lo permitiera, accedió y deambuló por dependencias de la Abadía y, lo que es más grave, accedió y deambuló por la Basílica sin autorización eclesiástica alguna y ocupándola durante las 24 horas del día, vulnerando, de esta manera, tanto el derecho a la inviolabilidad domiciliaria como el derecho a la libertad religiosa.

*4º.- Sorprendentemente, desde el domingo 20, a las 14 horas, se ordenó el cierre de la Basílica con la excusa de hacer preparativos para la exhumación de los restos de D. Francisco Franco, impidiéndose incluso el acceso a los miembros de esta Comunidad, únicos titulares y custodios del templo (colocándose cadenas y candados en la puerta de acceso entre la Abadía y la Basílica), produciéndose la paradoja de que accedían a la Basílica terceras personas, sin garantía alguna de que sus conductas no contravinieran el carácter sagrado del templo, desconociendo si se han producido actuaciones incompatibles con el culto, la piedad o la religión, ya que no se ha permitido la más mínima vigilancia por parte de esta Comunidad.*

Es decir, de prescindir de la autorización eclesiástica para acceder a la Basílica, se pasó a prohibir a los benedictinos de esta Comunidad el acceso a su templo.

Incluso, según aparece en las noticias, se impide que los miembros de la Abadía asistan al responso religioso en el acto de exhumación -sólo se autoriza al Prior-.

5º.- En vista de lo anterior, esta Abadía, tras protestar por estas actuaciones ante el Tribunal Supremo y ante la Delegación de Gobierno, presentó la correspondiente denuncia ante el Juzgado competente.

6º.- Queremos dejar constancia que la actuación de las Fuerzas de Seguridad y de los operarios ha sido y es totalmente incompatible con el principio de inviolabilidad de los lugares de culto y los derechos de esta Comunidad benedictina, lo que hemos puesto, igualmente, en conocimiento de la jerarquía eclesiástica.

NOTA DE PRENSA DE LA ABADÍA SANTA CRUZ










El día que España exhumó a Franco, la Gran Logia de Madrid -a unos quinientos metros del Santiago Bernabéu- amaneció empapelada y pintarrajeada de vivas al dictador. El vandalismo se encuadró en una acción que atacó, de manera similar, a distintas sedes del PSOE, a un monumento de la Constitución... y a varias parroquias -"traidores que no protegieron la tumba". Los partidarios del militar volvían a señalar a un colectivo duramente reprimido entre 1936 y 1975.

En el comunicado que el Grande Oriente Español distribuyó entre los suyos se catalogaba el ataque como una suerte de déjà vu: "De todos los dictadores que ha conocido el siglo XX, Franco fue el que persiguió con mayor virulencia los valores de librepensamiento que abandera la masonería".

Óscar de Alfonso, máxima autoridad nacional de la hermandad, enlaza -en conversación con este periódico- el ataque con unas declaraciones previas de Francis Franco. Desde su punto de vista, aquel alegato les colocó en el punto de mira. De ahí que tachen de "masofóbico" al nieto del dictador.

Esta entrevista con De Alfonso es una circunstancia inusual, ya que los dirigentes masones acostumbran a permanecer ajenos al debate político. "De hecho, nosotros nunca nos postulamos siquiera acerca de la exhumación", apunta.

De Alfonso se refiere a una entrevista que Francis Franco concedió a El País en calidad de portavoz familiar, en la que espetó: "Mi abuelo tuvo dos enemigos, que son los masones y los comunistas. La ley de la memoria histórica que hizo Zapatero, que era masón, lo único que ha hecho ha sido crear rojos y azules".

"Las masones no fuimos los enemigos de Franco, fuimos sus víctimas. Las palabras de Francis sólo se entienden desde la ignorancia o la maldad", introduce el gran maestro, que habla de miles de masones asesinados por el bando sublevado sólo entre 1936 y 1938. La misiva de la Gran Logia, por otra parte, acusa a este descendiente de haberles "culpado" de la exhumación.

"Pretende justificar, de alguna manera, la persecución de Franco contra los masones, muy parecida a un intento de exterminio. Nos provoca muchísimo dolor. Nosotros no hemos tenido nada que ver con el desentierro", arguye De Alfonso.

Preguntado acerca del traslado de los restos de Franco, el dirigente masón se limita a responder: "Esa decisión fue tomada por los tres poderes. Ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial".

Al hilo de este suceso, ha vuelto a circular entre los miembros de la sociedad uno de los últimos discursos públicos del dictador, en el que se calificó de "carroña política" a los masones y se les culpó de la "marejada" que, en ocasiones, zarandeaba al régimen.

La dictadura llegó a poseer 80.000 fichas acusatorias -cuando sólo había 5.000 hermanos en toda España- y creó un Tribunal exclusivamente dedicado a eliminar esta institución. Actualmente, existen cerca de 4.000. Muy lejos queda aquella Segunda República, en cuyo Congreso llegó a haber 170 diputados masones.

"Los ataques a nuestra sede son una muestra más del fanatismo de unos sujetos que buscan encontrar culpables a sus propios problemas. No podemos tolerar ni el más mínimo ataque", concluye De Alfonso.

Los masones, amenazados al culparles los Franco de la exhumación: "Atacarnos es atacar a la democracia"


----------



## el mito de casandra (31 Oct 2019)

Los terceros en discordia  CATALUÑA PSOE ETC

@filtradano aporta gran documentación sobre el tema.

Filtradano del Conocimiento
‏

@filtradano
29 oct.
Más
La facción socialista del Partido Socialista Obrero Español, los «sanchistas», al defender la república, un Estado laico, la separación Iglesia-Estado y cuestionar la monarquía nos deja bien claro que detrás de esta facción se albergará la francmasonería liberal.


Primero hay que tener en cuenta que la facción sanchista está compuesta por tres subfacciones:

1. Pedro Sánchez y su séquito de la Ejecutiva

2. Algunos barones autonómicos

3. El Partido de los Socialistas de Cataluña (PSC-PSOE)


Y que la francmasonería liberal española la lideran las siguientes obediencias:

1. Logias españolas del Gran Oriente Español.

2. Gran Logia Simbólica Española.

3. Federación Española Le Droit Humain.

4. Gran Logia Femenina de España.

5. Gran Orient de Catalunya


Las cuatro primeras obediencias se coordinaban a través de EME (Espacio Masónico de España), plataforma civil que aglutinaba las obediencias francmasónicas adogmáticas liberales más importantes del país.


A día de hoy parece que dicha plataforma ya no está operativa pero dichas obediencias siguen operando y coordinándose a través de CLIPSAS (Centro de Comunicación e Información de las Potencias Masónicas Firmantes del Llamado de Estrasburgo), incluido el Gran Orient de Catalunya.



Quedando el dominio francmasón liberal español sobre la facción sanchista del PSOE de la siguiente manera:

(1) Subfacción Pedro Sánchez y su séquito.

Manejada por las logias españolas del Gran Oriente de Francia albergadas en la Región 17 (logias extranjeras y Sur de Francia).
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189285983973494786

Gran Oriente de Francia en España

Logias (11)

1. Blasco Ibáñez (Valencia)
2. Constante Alona (Alicante)
3. Luz Atlántica (Las Palmas)
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (Madrid)
5. Rosario de Acuña (Gijón)
6. Siete de Abril (Madrid)
7. Heracles (Málaga)
8. Luz de Levante (Murcia)
...
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189307890114412544

9. Barcelona Mare Nostrum (Barcelona)
10. Tartessos (Sevilla)
11. Pitágoras (Málaga)

Triángulos (3)

1. Cierzo (Zaragoza) [Auspicios logia Blasco Ibáñez]
2. Hércules (Ceuta) [Auspicios logia Pitágoras]
3. Antenor (Alicante) [Auspicios logia Constante Alona]
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189308891332517891

Este 18 y 19 de octubre de 2019 tuvo lugar en Málaga el encuentro mundial de la masonería adogmática liberal presidida por el Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente de Francia Jean Philippe Hubsch junto a los venerables maestros de las logias españolas del GOdF
La masonería, contra su leyenda negra
.https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189310371229847552

Jean Philippe Hubsch estuvo acompañado por el embajador de Francia en España, Jean-Michel Casa, quien ha destacado que el Gran Oriente de Francia representa los valores de la república gala de libertad, igualdad y fraternidad a los que también se acoge la república española.
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189312399100264449

Hasta aquí todo correcto puesto que es un acto intramasónico pero... ¿y si te dijeran que también asistieron miembros del partido socialista?

Asistentes del PSOE al evento

- Daniel Pérez
- Mariano Ruiz Araújo
- Estefanía Martín Palop
- José Caballos
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189327030170599424

Daniel Pérez, portavoz del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Málaga y respaldado personalmente por Pedro Sánchez.

Además fue uno de los involucrados en la pugna interna de facciones del PSOE en Málaga en favor de Pedro Sánchez; al final obtuvo su recompensa...
Un 'pedrista' intentará relevar a Heredia en Málaga - Confidencial Andaluz
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189327351538241539

Mariano Ruíz Araujo, el actual Concejal en Málaga por el PSOE también participó activamente en el derrocamiento de la facción felipista en Málaga.
'Caza de brujas' en el PSOE
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189327646880083970

Otro de los asistentes fue Estefanía Martín Palop, que a pesar de ascender internamente en el partido al llegar Pedro Sánchez al poder, fue uno de los 17 integrantes de la dirección que dimitió en septiembre de 2016 para forzar la dimisión de Sánchez.
Estefanía Martín Palop nombrada directora general de Evaluación, Control y Calidad de la Junta
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189330995780169728

Y es que el ascenso de Estefanía fue parte de una trama político-fáctica en la que se creó un efecto dominó que permitió al sanchismo intercambiar un peón por otro felipista ganándole terreno a susodicha facción en el Ayuntamiento de Málaga nombrando Portavoz a Daniel Pérez.
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189334947036848129

Gracias a estos movimientos estratégicos el sanchismo formalizó un gueto en Málaga coincidiendo con una de sus sedes francmasónicas.

Estas prácticas fueron denunciadas públicamente por integrantes históricos socialistas malagueños que fueron vetados sin aparente explicación.
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189338197484068864


----------



## el mito de casandra (31 Oct 2019)

Susana Díaz: "Nuestras primarias fueron terribles."

Artículo de hoy explicando un poco lo mismo que venimos diciendo.
Susana Díaz: Nuestras primarias fueron terribles, pero el PSOE es el único partido capaz de abrirse en canal por España


Cuando nombran «el aparato» aluden a la cúpula de la facción felipista (Susana Díaz y Felipe González).

En términos políticos este cambio de mandos en el PSOE se traduciría como un relevo de facciones internas pasando a dominar el partido el bando de los "no oficialistas"


Pero en términos fácticos el PSOE ha pasado de estar subyugado a la francmasonería progresista, cuya obediencia principal es el Gran Oriente Español (GOE), a estar bajo dominio de la francmasonería liberal.


Despliegue político-fáctico de la francmasonería a través del PSOE.

Facciones

1. Felipismo = Francmasonería progresista

Susana Díaz y su séquito = Gran Oriente Español


2. Sanchismo = Francmasonería liberal

Pedro Sánchez y su séquito = Logias españolas del Gran Oriente de Francia

Barones sanchistas = Logias de la Gran Logia Simbólica española de su comunidad autónoma correspondiende

*Excepto Francina Armengol, Distrito Catalano-Balear.


PSC-PSOE = Logias catalanas de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española

*La francmasonería liberal propiamente catalana, liderada por el Gran Orient de Catalunya y la Gran Lògia de Catalunya, estaría detrás de ERC, Podemos y CUP.
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189679207665811456

La facción felipista, en primera instancia, defiende el constitucionalismo monárquico, pero bien es cierto que un sector de ésta prescindiría de la figura del Rey, siendo en el fondo republicanos pero defendiendo la Constitución de 1978.
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189687327481827328

En cambio la facción sanchista aboga por una III República Española rescatando la Constitución de 1931.
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189688342088179712

Exceptuando la subfacción del PSC-PSOE que busca una Cataluña independiente pero dentro de la Unión Europea, y los barones sanchistas de la Comunidad Valenciana e Islas Baleares que quieren su comunidad autónoma adherida al ideal de los "Países Catalanes"
https://twitter.com/filtradano/status/1189689136539688970


----------



## el mito de casandra (1 Nov 2019)

La guerra que tienen montada la GLSE, el PSOE, CLIPSAS contra la GLE es de traca 

Óscar, eres un cobardica y "Francis" lo sabe Sí, Óscar Alfonso, Gran Maestro de la G.L.E., eres un cobarde, con todas las letras.


l 30 de octubre pasado, un periódico, El Español, hacía una breve entrevista a OAO, líder masónico mundial, con motivo de las alusiones a la Masonería que había hecho un nieto de Franco tras la exhumación del dictador.

"Los masones no fuimos los enemigos de Franco, fuimos sus víctimas. Las palabras de Francis sólo se entienden desde la ignorancia o la maldad", introduce el gran maestro, que habla de miles de masones asesinados por el bando sublevado sólo entre 1936 y 1938.“.


Así respondía nuestro admirado Óscar Alfonso.

“Las palabras de Francis”, dice Óscar, encantado de poder mencionar, casi de tú a tú, a un famoso, como si le conociera de toda la vida o alternara con “Francis” en las reuniones de la alta sociedad madrileña. Estoy seguro que de haber conocido al propio Franco, OAO le hubiera llamado “Don Francisco” o tal vez, para dárselas de colega, le habría tratado de “Paco” o “Querido Paco”.







Óscar, los masones fuimos víctimas del general Franco porque éramos enemigos de lo que él representaba. Decir que los masones no éramos enemigos de Franco es como decir que éramos, si no amigos, sí al menos neutrales. Los masones no éramos neutrales porque los masones no pueden ser neutrales ante la imposición y la dictadura.

La propia G.L.E. publicaba hace poco que "De todos los dictadores que ha conocido el siglo XX, Franco fue el que persiguió con mayor virulencia los valores de librepensamiento que abandera la masonería".

Los masones españoles murieron a manos de Franco (el abuelo de “Francis”) por defender esos valores de librepensamiento, atreverse a tomar partido y trabajar activamente por la Libertad.

A los masones españoles se les persiguió y se les mató por defender unos valores. No eran unas personas miedosas y equidistantes, eran ciudadanos con mayúsculas, de los que se comprometen por unas ideas, unos “hombres independientes, los cuales solo dependen de su conciencia y se dedican a poner en práctica un ideal de paz, amor y fraternidad”, como dice la Constitución de la G.L.E., una Constitución que tú, Óscar, no te has leído más que para ver los poderes que otorga al Gran Maestro.

No, los masones asesinados por Franco no eran pobres victimas pasivas. Fueron mártires de las ideas de Progreso. De haber conocido la clamorosa falta de ideas de que haces gala, tus actitudes indignas o la simpleza de los mensajes que la G.L.E. traslada a la sociedad, no lo hubieran podido creer.

Esta entrevista con De Alfonso es una circunstancia inusual, ya que los dirigentes masones acostumbran a permanecer ajenos al debate político. "De hecho, nosotros nunca nos postulamos siquiera acerca de la exhumación", apunta.

"Pretende justificar, de alguna manera, la persecución de Franco contra los masones, muy parecida a un intento de exterminio. Nos provoca muchísimo dolor. Nosotros no hemos tenido nada que ver con el desentierro", arguye De Alfonso.

“Nunca nos postulamos”, “No hemos tenido nada que ver con el desentierro”… es verdad. Solo te falto gritar: ”pero si yo no he hecho nada.

Óscar, eres un cobardica y "Francis" lo sabe


Y la conferencia de la ONU sin que España tenga un presidente para la semana que viene..


----------



## el mito de casandra (7 Nov 2019)

Como decíamos ayer..

En pie y a la Orden. Según el Gran Orador, “la Gran Logia está rota”. Claro que algunos la prefieren rota, antes que roja y es que tras casi diez años de la Gran Maestría de Óscar de Alfonso, la GLE se mueve entre el mercantilismo, la superficialidad y la amenaza. ¿Por qué seguir sufriendo por ella? Muchos se lo preguntan.

Gran Logia de España en Estado de Excepción - Diario Masónico


----------



## el mito de casandra (8 Nov 2019)

GLORIFICACION DE LOS DESAGRAVIOS POR TRAICION

Grado 9°-Maestro Elegido de los Nueve

Después del asesinato de Hiram, el rey de Tiro, de quien Hiram era el favorito, mandó pedir venganza a Salomón. Salomón ordenó a nueve maestros mandados por Joabert, su secretario íntimo, que buscase a los culpables, se apoderasen de ellos y los llevaran a su presencia con objeto de que recibiesen los castigos que aquel crimen les había hecho merecer.Los nueve maestros escogidos por Salomón parten para ejecutar las órdenes del rey. A la luz de las estrellas, Joabert distingue en el fondo de una barranca un perro que se refrescaba en una agua corriente y va a refugiarse en una caverna.Joabert le sigue, y en la caverna, alumbrada por una lámpara reconoce a Abiram, uno de los asesinos de Hiram. Abiram duerme profundamente. Joabert le traspasa el corazón con una puñalada y le corta la cabeza. Lleva a Salomón este testimonio sangriento del cumplimiento de su misión


I152El vengador Joabert, que representa al candidato, es admitido por Salomón al grado de Elegido de los Nueve.Haciendo de este grado, cuyo fondo pertenece al tribunal de la Santa Vehme, un grado bíblico, Federico Dalcho y el conde de Grasse Tilly, sus padrinos para su admisión en el Rito Escocés, bajo la forma actual han sacrificado el simbolismo gnóstico.

*Si pues en política el 9º grado representa la igualdad ante la ley, en religión indica que todo lo que es estéril debe desaparecer y ser destruido*.Su síntesis es la fórmula empleada ya en la iniciación de este grado:

*«<¡Fuera de la existencia los que son inútiles para la generación!»He aquí su enseñanza; la procreación, la conservación de la especie humana es un deber imperioso al que no podemos sustraernos sin correr el peligro de ser suprimidos sin forma de proceso, sin advertencia previa, aun en nuestro sueño.Y como los sacerdotes, monjes y monjas son inútiles, el 9' grado constituye una de las piezas del terrible juicio que les condena a desaparecer para siempre*





https://cld.pt/dl/download/a65ce571-a0e1-4dd4-8868-f6faadc80c56/La Luz Dorada.pdf


Mucho me temo que han conseguido lo contrario 





Alberto Bárcena recibió de un alto cargo de la Administración un escrito

Se montó una carpa y se pusieron luces
lo que estaban vengando era la muerte de Hiram Abif ¿qué mató Franco? Ese conocimiento oculto

Habían [9] personas por parte de la administración, [8+1]
8 según el acta: 9 y media horas Yo, la Notaria Mayor del Reino

[1] Me he constituido en la Basílica de la Santa Cruz del Valle de los Caídos asistida por D. Pedro Garrido Chamorro, Director General de Registros y Notariado

[2] Y con D. Felix Bolaños García, Secretario General de la Presidencia del Gobierno

[3] y Antonio J. Hidalgo López, Subsecretario de la Presidencia, Secretario de Relaciones con las Cortes e Igualdad

[4] quienes en Acta actúan en concepto de testigos. En la Basílica del Valle de los Caídos se encuentran también el forense Vidal Santos Yusta [5] y 3 técnicos [6-7-8] que van a ejecutar la exhumación de los restos mortales

SIN CONTAR EN ACTA - En algún momento se les unió D. Miguel Angel Oliver Fernandez, Secretario de Estado de Comunicación [9]

Uno de los 3 altos cargos que al igual que [1 y 3] La Ministra y el Secretario se situaron separadamente cerca del Helicóptero


se aplicó el Ritual 9º


Pregúnta (que tendrá que haber hecho supongo la Ministra)
¿Cuantos Maestros elegidos había para esta venganza?

Respuesta 9

¿Cómo dan el Golpe los Elegidos?

Respuesta



Dan 9 golpes uno de ellos por separado, para significar a los "elegidos" uno de ellos se hace a un lado

Luces dentro en el 9º Maestro Elegido de los [9] grado de VENGANZA por el asesinato de Hiram Arquitecto del Templo de Salomón. 1 (luz) en el grado 30 Caballero K2 (es el que ha pasado el ARCO REAL GRADO DE
VENGANZA TEMPLARIA, CONTRA EL REY Y EL PAPA)

También presente la "ESCALERA DE MANO" de doble hoja que es un símbolo del grado 30

El ATAUD dentro (rodeado de símbolos de destrucción)

Tiene que haber 3 personajes principales

el [1] (la Ministra) viene a vengarse de Salomón
el [2] (el Notario Mayor del Reino)
el [3] (el Secretario General de Presidencia)

El más importante (la Ministra) representa a Salomón
el 2º es El Inspector
el 3º representa al AL JEFE DE LOS 9 ELEGIDOS, PARA BUSCAR AL ASESINO DE HIRAM

Los trabajos empiezan por la mañana y terminan por la tarde
los 9 tienen que levantar sus ojos hacia el cielo, el sol de la mañana tiene que iluminar al consejo.


----------



## el mito de casandra (8 Nov 2019)

La Gran Logia de España ha reventado. Era sólo cuestión de tiempo, y la deflagración puede dividirla definitivamente. La convocatoria del Gran Cónclave ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso de MESA y de muchos Hermanos.
Read this post in english

En el día de ayer, en un comunicado con la rúbrica de los Respetables Hermanos *Jesús Gutiérrez Morlote y Pere martínez Delgado* en nombre de MESA, dicen no reconocer la convocatoria del Gran Cónclave, a la vez que acusan al Gran Maestro, Óscar de Alfonso, de propiciar el la GLE una situación de “toma de poder absoluto y repentino”, sumida en un “verdadero golpe de estado, propiciado por el Gran Maestro, usurpando y acumulando en su persona las funciones que según nuestra Constitución y Reglamentos Generales deben ejercer de forma autónoma e independiente tanto el Gran Orador como el Gran Tesorero, queremos expresar nuestro total desacuerdo y rechazo frontal”

La razón que, según ellos les han llevado tomar esta decisión con dolor es que “desde el Decreto 1252, de 21 de junio de 2019, de composición del Gran Cónclave, se han producido dimisiones, bajas y otros cambios significativos sin que sepamos, actualmente, quienes forman parte de este órgano; solo el Gran Maestro lo conoce y, en consecuencia, es el único que puede aspirar a conformar mayorías para sus propuestas”.


Fines fundacionales
La Fundación Bruno Alonso rinde homenaje con su nombre al dirigente del PSOE y de la UGT en la Cantabria de los años 30 y es una institución cultural dedicada al conocimiento del socialismo y, en general, de la izquierda y el movimiento sindical en la región, así como a la conservación y el enriquecimiento de su archivo histórico.

Nuevos patronos de la Fundación Bruno Alonso.
17 marzo, 2005 Administrador Fundacion Bruno Alonso 0 comentarios
DOLORES GOROSTIAGA, Mª JESÚS CEDRUN Y ROSA INES GARCIA INGRESAN EN EL PATRONATO DE LA FUNDACION BRUNO ALONSO.

A la incorporación de las máximas dirigentes del socialismo y el sindicalismo cántabro se añade la del joven historiador Julián Sanz Hoya

La renovación de cargos en el Patronato de la FBA fue ratificada por todos sus miembros en la reunión celebrada en la tarde de ayer

José Manuel Cano Pelayo, patrono fundador de la Fundación Bruno Alonso presentó en la tarde de ayer la propuesta de incorporar al Patronato de la Fundación a la Secretaria General del PSC-PSOE y Vicepresidenta del Gobierno de Cantabria, Dolores Gorostiaga, la Secretaria General de UGT, Mª Jesús Cedrún y la Secretaria General del PSOE de Santander, Rosa Inés García. La iniciativa, que fue ratificada por el resto de patronos, incluía el ingreso del historiador Julián Sanz Hoya en el órgano rector de la FBA.

“Creo que Bruno Alonso se sentiría orgulloso de que la Fundación que lleva su nombre concite en su seno las personas más relevantes del socialismo cántabro. Con estas incorporaciones enriqueceremos, sin duda, las propuestas de la izquierda en Cantabria”, manifestó Cano Pelayo.

Para *Jesús Gutierrez Morlote, Presidente de la Fundación* “ Las nuevas incorporaciones al Patronato refuerzan la apuesta que la FBA hizo desde sus inicios por la igualdad y la presencia de los jóvenes en las actividades de la Fundación. Tener entre nosotros a las mujeres más importantes del PSOE y la UGT en Cantabria añade valor social e institucional a nuestros objetivos y la presencia de Julian Sanz Hoya, que es uno de los investigadores más importantes de la figura de Bruno Alonso, enriquece nuestra memoria histórica”.

Nuevos patronos de la Fundación Bruno Alonso.


----------



## el mito de casandra (9 Nov 2019)

Creo que este artículo de Victor Guerra ha sido contestado estos días

LA MASONERÍA ESPAÑOLA FRENTE AL ALZA DE VOX


Otra de las cuestiones que la masonería española tiene en el tapete y que hasta ahora no ha puesto a debate, al menos que se sepa es el tema de la ultraderecha y el alza de su representante ideológico VOX en la España de hoy.

Hasta ahora se ha manifestado una parte del pueblo español, y algunos miembros del llamado pueblo masónico, pero las estructuras masónicas españolas: GLE, GLSE, DH, GLFE, COC… ni han dicho, ni han hecho nada de momento… digamos que de momento han hecho un mutis por el foro, pero es algo que por mucho que se esconda bajo la alfombra del momento político, algo tendrán que decir, digo los masones y la masonería.

No es un tema nuevo, tanto en lo relativo a ser pieza de trofeo para los ultra derechistas, me refiero al tema masónico, ya tenemos la experiencia de 1938 y como fuimos perseguidos por la derecha española con Franco como promotor.

Y en cuanto a lidiar con la ultra derecha la masonería española también tiene experiencia, la cual tuvo que afrontar el tema cuando en 1934 se dio a elegir a los masones militantes de la CEDA , que o la organización política o la masonería.

En ese sentido el Consejo federal simbólico del Gran Oriente Español, no se anduvo con cuentos, y dio de baja a bastantes masones y algunos de ellos muy significativos, incluidos a los reformistas de Melquiades Alvarez que habían pactado con la CEDA, y al propio Melquiades..

Ahora en el 2019 tenemos una situación muy parecida, sabemos que VOX va de frente y pone proa a los principios masónicos, al menos a los de talante liberal, aunque al final terminará afectando a todos los masones y a todas las masonerías, por tanto, la masonería en general y cada Obediencia en particular tendrá que tomar posición en el tema de VOX y la presencia de la ultra-derecha en las instituciones publicas.

Hasta ahora casi que no había habido movimientos, salvo el patente hecho de estar atentos a su existencia, pero ahora con votos propios y con ayudas de otros partidos se están patetizando con pactos activos o actitudes pasivas el que VOX esté entrando a en las instituciones públicas, tanto regionales, estatales como municipales.

Por tanto la masonería deberá, no tardando mucho, en posicionarse no solo ya con el tema de VOX, que ya va siendo tarde dejar oír su opinión, sino también con respecto a las posturas de las posibles militancias de masones en VOX, por si hubiera caso alguno,..

Pero además sería bueno que la masonería española en su conjunto o por separado emitiera cuál es su postura ante la existencia de VOX, o la posibilidad de que hubiera militantes de VOX en su organización masónica, y debiéramos oir su opinión y postura activa sobre los pactos.

Porque este tema no solo influye en la posición masónica sobre VOX, sino sobre aquellos otros partidos que están facilitando la llegada de VOX a las instituciones, como es el caso del PP y de Ciudadanos.

Por tanto la pregunta es ¿Dejará la masonería española (GLE, GLSE, DH, GOC., GLFE… al libre albedrío que sus miembros alaben y participen activamente o pasivamente en organizaciones, no solo de ultra-derecha, sino en aquellas otras que colaboran o participen en el alza de la ultra-derecha en las instituciones españolas., mediante pactos u otras estrategias?

Tema peliagudo que al GOE no le tembló la mano, aunque imperaba el espíritu republicano y ser garantes de los pilares de la República y la Democracia, pero ahora mucho me temo que en nombre de un cierto apoliticismo se intente justificar algunas militancias y concurrencias no se haga nada pues puede verse como se vacían algunas logias de militantes del PP y Ciudadanos, y eso no le conviene a la maltrecha masonería española.
En suma que hay un gran debate y toda una apuesta por ver como resuelve la masonería española la papela de la ultraderecha y sus colaboradores…
. 
Es algo que me tiene intrigado, y que espero se empiecen a oir algunas voces al respecto …, porque hasta ahora hay como mucho silencio.

UN TAF. Victor Guerra


LA MASONERÍA ESPAÑOLA FRENTE AL ALZA DE VOX


----------



## Barruno (9 Nov 2019)

el mito de casandra dijo:


> Y en cuanto a lidiar con la ultra derecha la masonería española también tiene experiencia, la cual tuvo que afrontar el tema cuando en 1934 se dio a elegir a los masones militantes de la CEDA , que o la organización política o la masonería.
> 
> En ese sentido el Consejo federal simbólico del Gran Oriente Español, no se anduvo con cuentos, y dio de baja a bastantes masones y algunos de ellos muy significativos, incluidos a los reformistas de Melquiades Alvarez que habían pactado con la CEDA, y al propio Melquiades..



Vaya vaya.
El Sr. Melquiades Alvarez... mason de muy altro grado, y presidente el colegio de abogados de Madrid, que le tocó defender de oficio a Jose Antonio Primo de Ribera y por ello fué asesinado por el frente popular.

No me lo hexperava.


(Lo escuché el otro dia en Radioya).

Luego dicen los mugrosos que en epoca de la republica en los juicios asistían abogados.
Claro.
Ya veo como asistían y de qué manera acavaban luego.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

El Sínodo de los Monaguillos y un Papa noqueado


Sigue la lucha entre la masonada del PSOE GLSE CLIPSAS y los catalanos REAA


Hermanamientos Murcianos 2014 logia Moirá con los de México 

jueves, noviembre 13, 2014 8:13
Moriá 143 fortalece los lazos fraternos con México




La Respetable Logia Moriá número 143 de la Gran Logia de España y la Respetable Logia *La Academia de Janus III número 73* de la Gran Logia de Valle de México han celebrado un Pacto de Hermanamiento para estrechar sus lazos fraternos y fortalecer la cadena de sólido afecto entre ellas.
El hermanamiento entre las dos Logias, que coincide con las celebraciones del X aniversario de la Logia murciana, fue acordado por unanimidad de sus miembros y con el visto bueno de sus Grandes Logias. La ceremonia tuvo lugar en el Templo Benito Juárez de Ciudad de México.

Los lazos de unión entre los Hermanos de España y México se fortalecieron durante los casi 40 años de represión de la Masonería en nuestro país. *Los centenares de Queridos Hermanos que se exiliaron a México fueron acogidos durante la Presidencia del Querido Hermano Lázaro Cárdenas.*

Moriá 143 fortalece los lazos fraternos con México - Diario Masónico

Expertos en laicismo


versus ARCO REAL, Templarios de REAA


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

INSIGNIAS: Ningún Cab\ será admitido a los trabajos si no lleva collar y mandil de este Gr\ . Los HH\ de Gr\ Sup\ podrán asistir con las de su Gr\ .
TORRE: Las TTan\ OOrd\ podrán verificarse dentro del Temp\ masónico, en cualquier Log1\ u otro departamento del mismo, que se llama Torre.
Se necesitan dos cámaras para los aumentos a este grado.
CAMARA NEGRA: Primer punto de iniciación: cortinajes negros con colgaduras blancas. Pavimento de mosaico blanco y negro. Tres columnas de seis pies de elevación con una vela encarnada cada una, que alumbra la palabra "Fe" en el Or\ , "Esperanza" en el Sur y "Caridad" en el Occ\ . En el testero de Or\ habrá con una luz transparente, con una deada de una corona de espinas. Una mesita triangular cubierta con un lienzo negro con tres velas amarillas que alumbren una calavera y dos tibias, un compás, un triangulo, una escuadra, una espada, un collar y mandil de luto y una piedra cúbica al pie.
Delante de esta mesita una cortina negra corrediza que cubra el Or\ .
CAMARA ROJA: Esta cámara esta tapizada toda de encarnado y oro; 33 luces en candelabros de 11, alumbran la cámara. El desel de Or\ tendrá una gloria y enmedio una estrella flamígera en cuyo centre estará la letra J. Puede además adornarse todo con flores. A la derecha del Or\ el estandarte del Sob\ Cap\ , que consistirá en un cuadro de raso encarnado con franjas de oro; en el centre se colocara el signo alegórico, que elija el Cap.', y en los cuatro ángulos las palabras "Libertad, Igualdad, Fraternidad y Abnegación", bordados con oro.
Todos los CCab\ usaran espada ceñida.
En el centro de la Cam.', y sobre un altar triangular, se ecloca la piedra cúbica que tendrá en cada una de sus cuatro fases transparentes, las palabras Libertad, Igualdad, Fraternidad y Abnegación. Delante de ella una lozana y fresca rosa. La piedra estará cubierta hasta el momento oportuno.
Cuando por cualquier motivo no pudieran tenerse locales que tengan los requisitos establecidos, se procurara hasta donde sea posible, arreglarse a la practica litúrgica que se prescribe en la presente, supliendo las cámaras con cortinas corredizas, o de manera que lo permita el local y las circunstancias del Cap\ .
TRAJE Y CONDECORACIONES: El traje de los SSob\ PPrinp\ Rosa Cruz será en las RRecep\ y Ceremonias, de frac negro y guante blanco, o en su defecto, levita también negra, mandil de raso blanco por un lado y negro por el otro, ribeteado de encarnado; por el lado blanco tendrá una cruz encarnada, y por el negro un pelicano con sus hijuelos, desgarrándose las entrañas. El collar será de los mismos colores, del cual penderá la joya, que la formara un compás coronado, cuyas puntas descansen sobre un cuarto de circulo; entre las piernas de este compás habrá un pelicano por un lado y por el otro un águila, y en medio de estos dos emblemas, una cruz con la rosa en el centro. En la primera parte de la recepción, el collar y mandil se ponen del lado negro y se oculta la joya.
La joya del Doc\ Maest\ es una estrella flamígera de cinco puntas con este signo: 7 en medio; la del primer Vig\ un triangulo y la del segundo Vig\ una escuadra y un compás en cruz.


Advertencia

Para ser validos los TTrab\ del Sob\ Cap\ es indispensable la presencia de siete miembros del Gr\ 18, con asistencia de una de las tres DDig\
El Cap\ deberá tener por lo menos, y según nuestras CConst\ las DDig\ y OOfic\ siguientes:
Un Doc\ Maest\
Un Ex\ y P\ C\ 1er. Vig\
Un Ex\ y P\ C\ 2o. Vig\ .
Un Ex\ y P\ C\ Orad\ .
Un Ex\ y P\ C\ Sec\ .
Un Ex\ y P\ C\ Tes\ .
Un Ex\ y P\ C\ G\ de la T\ .
Con mayor personal se añadirá un M\ de C\ , un Exp\ , un Econ\ y G\ Ex\ de la T\ .
Los trabajos del C\ tenderán siempre al perfeccionamiento del genero humano, y muy especialmente de los Mas\ del Gr\ inferior basado en la ley natural filosófica, que aparta toda idea de religión determinada.
No so concederá aumento a este Gr\ más que a los HH\ que sobre otras cualidades, tengan la de estar perfectamente instruidos en los anteriores.
El Sob\ Cap\ trabajara dos veces al mes, una en el Gr\ 15 y otra en el 18, abriendo los trabajos uno de los DDig\ presentes.
El Doc\ Maest\ se sienta en Or\ . El primer Vig\ al Oc\ en el lado del Norte. El 2° Vig\ al Oc\ en el lado Sur. El Orad\ a la derecha bajo los siete escalones.
El Sec\ en frente. El Maest\ de Cer\ en seguida del Sec\ . El Tes\ a la derecha del Orad\ y el G\ de la T\ a la puerta de esta. El resto de los CCab\ como en las LLog\ SSimb\ .
Apertura de los SSob\ CCap\ Rosa Cruz D\ M\ —Dando un golpe con el puno de su espada.
Todos se ponen en pie y al orden.
EEx\ y PP\ CC\ mi intención es continuar los Trab\ de este Sob\ Cap\ Rosa Cruz... Núm...
CCab\ lo. y 2. VVig\ , cumplid vuestro deber.
El Prim\ Vig\ toma Pal\ S\ y T\ al Gr\ de la T\ que sale a ver si esta cubierta. Cada Vig\ examina de la misma manera a los respectivos CCab\ de sus VVal\ y después el Seg\ Vig\ anuncia el resultado al Prim\ y este al D\ M\ , quien da un golpe y se sientan todos.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y H\ C\ primer Vig\ , ¿qué hora es?
Primer Vig\ : La hora del oscurantismo y de la confusión, en que la sociedad pide con justicia nuestros TTrab\ y en la que se perdió la palabra.
D\ M\ : Puesto que nuestros HH\ nos necesitan y la palabra esta perdida EEX\ y PP\ CC\ VVig\ invitad a los CC\ de ambos valles a que nos ayuden a continuar nuestros trabajos para encontrar la palabra.
Los VVig\ repiten y dan cuenta. El Doc\ bate con el puno de su espada y repiten los VVig\ .
D\ M\ , ****** *: En pie y al Orden, CCab\ .
A L\ G\ D\ G\ A\ D\ U\ por la confraternidad universal, bajo los auspicios del Sup\ Cons\ de México del R\ E\ A\ y A\ y en virtud de los poderes que me ha conferido este Sob\ Cap\ ... Num... declare en plena actividad sus trabajos conforme a nuestras leyes.
Conmigo CCab\ .
Todos aplauden con la Bat\ del Gr\ .
D\ M\ : Hoschea.—Hoschea.—Hoschea.
Da un golpe. Se sientan.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ Sec\ , ¿tenéis dispuesta la Col\ Grab\ de los últimos trabajos, que quedaron en suspenso en la Ten\ anterior?
El Sec\ contesta y en caso afirmativo, se pide atención y se lee.
D\ M\ : Se concede la Pal\ a los CCab\ por si tienen que observar algo a la Col\
Hechas las observaciones y oído el dictamen del Orad\ se consignan. El D\ pide la aprobación del Cap\ . Los CC\ demuestran su asentimiento levantando la mano derecha. Después se firma.
D\ M\ : Exp\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ circulad el saco de proposiciones.
Se ejecuta; al presentarse el saco, dice el.
D\ M\ : EEX\ y PP\ CC\ Orad\ y S\ servios acompañarme a examinar el saco de proposiciones.
Lo examina, lee, si lo cree conveniente y pasa resto a la orden del día.
D\ M\ : Exp\ y P\ Cab\ Sec\ —Someted al Sob\ Cap\ la orden del día.
En la orden del día se comprenden los asuntos particulares, Col\ Grab\ , etc., etc.
El D\ concede la Pal\ y resuelve por votación; después de oír siempre la opinión del Orad\ , excepto lo de tramite que se acuerda de piano. Terminado el Desp\ sino, basta después de concedida la Pal\ en bien del Cap\
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ . Tened la bondad de inquirir si hay visitadores en el atrio.
Se ejecuta. Llama con los golpes del Gr\ encargándose de la entrada y salida los VVig\ por medio del G\ de la T\ .
D\ M\ : Exp\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ , Presentadme las pruebas que hayáis obtenido de que los visitantes son CCab\ Rosa Cruz.
Después del examen de los DDoc\ en presencia del .Orad\ y Sec\ , si están en regla dice: Abrid las puertas de la Torre e introducid a NN\ QQ\ HH\.
En pie y al Ord\ , CC\ .
M\ de C\ : Tengo la honra de presentar a este Sob\ C\ a nuestros QQ\ HH\ , visitadores CCab\ .
D\ M\ : HH\ míos, os saludo en nombre de este Sob\ Cap\ que se congratula en admitiros en sus liberales trabajos.
C\ M\ de C\ , servios conducir a NN\ QQ\ HH\ a los puestos que les correspondan.
Se ejecuta.
D\ M\ : Sentáos.
Si los VVisit\ fueren del Gra\ Sup\ se les harán los honores según su categoría.


Aumento de Grado

D\ M\ : EEx\ y PP\ CC\ de ambos Valles, El C\ de Or\ y Oc\ Gr\ 17 ... ha pedido su ingreso al Sub\ Gr\ de Sob\ P\ Rosa Cruz.
Ex\ y P\ C\ Sec\ . ¿Tenéis noticia de que este H\ se encuentre suspense en alguno de sus GGr\ ?
C\ Sec\ responde.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ Test\ . ¿Está cubierto el tesoro?
C\ Tesor\ responde.
Si estos requisitas están cumplidos, si la Cand\ ha sido Prop\ y Apr\ en otra Ten\ si tiene 24 años o más de edad, si ha presentado su Prof\ de F\ Rel\ dirá el.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y PP\ CC\ de ambos Valles. Si no tenéis alguna objeción que hacer, os suplico aprobéis este acto con el Sig\ Con\ .
Se ejecuta.
Pongámonos de luto y pasemos a la Cám\ negra.
Pasan a la Cám\ Negra con las insignias de luto.


Cámara Negra

D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ 1 er. Vig\ . ¿Qué objeto nos reune?
C\ 1er. Vig\ : D\ M\ la propagación de la Orden y el premio de un Cab\ de Or\ y Oc\ Gr\ 17, que pretende ser admitido entre nosotros.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ . Decid al candidato que nuestros templos están demolidos y perdida la palabra: que si quiere ayudarnos a buscarla. En caso afirmativo, lo conduciréis a la puerta de esta Cámara.
Una vez ejecutado y anunciado por los VVig\ dice el:
D\ M\ : Dadle entrada.
H\ mío, la confusión se ha apoderado de nuestros trabajos. En este instante hay un desquiciamiento en la tierra. La estrella flamante de la verdad ha desaparecido, las tinieblas inundan todo, la opresión encadena la libertad, la piedra cúbica de la ciencia destila sangre y agua y el velo de la ignorancia cubre nuestro templo.
Se corre la Cortina del Or\ .
Todo es destrucción, la palabra se ha perdido y es necesario encontrarla a fuerza de trabajos y desvelos. ¿Nos queréis ayudar?
El candidato responde.
Ex\ y P\ C\ de C\ haced viajar al candidato por los cuatro puntos cardinales, en los siete viajes misteriosos, haciéndole notar todo, y especialmente nuestras
columnas.
*So ejecuta y después dice el
M\ de C\ : El candidato ha viajado según vuestra orden, D\ M\ .
D\ M\ : ¿Qué habéis notado?
El candidato responde.
D\ M\ : ¿Qué entendéis por FE?
Responde.
D\ M\ : ¿Qué entendéis por ESPERANZA?
Responde.
D\ M\ : ¿Qué entendéis por CARIDAD?
Responde.
Según las repuestas, podrá el D\ M\ suspender el acto en esta forma:
D\ M\ : EEX\ y PP\ CC\ 1o. y 2o. VVig\ . Servios anunciar que la Cruz se ha roto y la Rosa se ha marchitado; que por lo mismo debemos suspender nuestros trabajos hasta que la Cruz aparezca perfecta y la Rosa fresca.
Los VVig\ repiten y se suspenderá el acto exigiendo al Candidato. El JURAMENTO DE SECRETO procurando que no se perciba de la causa de la suspensión.* 
Se da parte al S\ G\ Consist\ , con informe minucioso de lo ocurrido para que resuelva. Es indispensable que el candidato no sea necio, ignorante o partidario fanático de una secta religiosa. Si no hubiera motivo de suspensión dirá el
D\ M\ : FE es la íntima persuasión de la conciencia, fundada en la razón y en el estudio de la naturaleza; es la luz de la verdad que marca a nuestras creencias el camino único y seguro que señaló a todos los seres el Supremo Creador del Universo. Esa persuasión intima, esa creencia sostenida por la razón y el estudio juicioso de las leyes naturales, cs la sola, la inquebrantable FE que debe cobijar al hombre; porque contra ella es impotente la duda y los esfuerzos de la ignorancia y el mas seguro baluarte donde se estrellan los misteriosos fantasmas de la superstición y el fanatismo.
Esa FE que manda creer ciegamente en lo que se nos dice sin permitir el examen de la razón, es la FE del ignorante o del estúpido que lo convierte en fácil instrumento de los demás. El hombre que no examina o que no comprende lo que se dice y lo acepta sin consultar, degenera su condición igualándose al bruto: por esto algunos hombres que se titulan ministros de Dios, han hecho de esa virtud un instrumento poderoso para realizar sus fines y mantener en las manos la ignorancia, haciendo entender que hay mayor merito en el que quiere creer que en el que cree.
El G\ A\ D\ U\ nos dio los sentidos y la inteligencia para que pudiéramos darnos cuenta de la verdad. ESPERANZA es la perspectiva futura del bien, el presentimiento de la recompensa, basada en la ley del equilibrio universal; pues así como tras de la noche viene el día y tras de la tempestad viene la calma, así después de los dolores que algunas veces nos aquejan, debemos creer que vendrán días de calma y bienestar, en que se reposara nuestro espíritu, así tras de las luchas que casi siempre reclama el bien obrar, vendrá el indefinible placer de la conciencia como la justa retribución de nuestros afanes.
Esa creencia firme que nos hace soportar con resignación las adversidades de la vida, que apoyándose en nuestra razón y nuestra conciencia siguen sin descarrilarse las leyes del Universo, esa es la ESPERANZA, bálsamo consolador que alienta al hombre hasta el borde del sepulcro.
CARIDAD es el sacrificio propio el bien ajeno, sensación indefinible que brota del alma a la sola idea del sufrimiento, que nos impulsa a consolar el infortunio, sin premeditación, sin condiciones y sin el intento de la recompensa. En la CARIDAD no hay orgullo ni interés preconcebido, brota espontáneamente como las flores de los campos, y como ellas es tierna y resignada. Para ella no hay defectos ni religiones, ni sectas; hace el bien como un mandate imperioso de la conciencia.
La CARIDAD que razona, que exige circunstancias condiciones, podrá ser beneficiosa, pero nunca CARIDAD: la que se ejerce en las vías públicas, plazas y las que como alarde de suficiencia, no es mas que la necia vanidad del orgullo, hace presentar los sufrimientos de nuestros semejantes para hacer germinar el imperioso deber de consolar el infortunio.
Sabéis cual es nuestra creencia, sabed igualmente que cada uno de nosotros procura en el mundo el cumplimiento de estas tres máximas; ilustración de las masas, consuelo al oprimido y libertad al esclavo.
H\ mío. ¿Queréis aceptar nuestra ley?


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Los rituales mexicanos son de lo más 


Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado
18° - Soberna Principe Rosa Cruz


1972



Juramento

Responde.
Todos se ponen en pie y al orden. El candidato pone la mano sobro la espada del D\ M\ y repite el.
D\ M\ : Ye, ..., juro y prometo, por mi palabra de honor, en presencia del G\ A\ D\ U\ y bajo las mismas obligaciones que he contraído en los grades precedentes, no revelar a ningún Mas\ de Gr\ inferior y menos a PProf\ , los secretes de los SS\ PP\ Rosa Cruz.
Juro ejecutar cuanto este de mi parte para asegurar la libertad da conciencia de mis HH\ , sean cuales fueren sus principies, exponer mi vida por salvar la suya en peligro, ejercer la tolerancia y la caridad con todo ser humano.
Jure igualmente obedecer nuestros Estatutos y leyes masónicas bajo los Ausp\ del Sup\ Cons\ de México, del R\ E\ A\ y A\ y ti falto a estas prescripciones, consiento en ser expulsado por perjuro, indigno y mal caballero, para que mi memoria sea execrada.
Todos: Amén, Amén, Amén.
El M\ de Cer\ conduce al Or\ al candidato, dirá el
D\ M\ : Sentáos CC\ .
Al candidato poniéndole el mandil y el collar:
Este mandil negro demuestra nuestra pesadumbre por los males que aflijen a la humanidad; por el y por este Collar, símbolo del luto que llevamos por la perdida de la palabra, seréis reconocido de nuestros HH\ .
Ex\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ llevad al candidato al Oc\ .
Se ejecuta.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ primer Vig\ , ¿qué pasa?
PRIMER VIG\ : Doc\ Maest\ . La piedra cúbica destila sangre y agua por la perdida de la Pal\ .
D\ M\ : Exp\ y P\ C\ segundo Vig\ , ¿qué debemos hacer?
SEGUNDO VIG\ : Pod\ y Doc\ Maest\ . Abrazar la nueva ley esculpida en nuestras columnas: FE, ESPERANZA Y CARIDAD.
D\ M\ : Exp\ y P\ C\ primer Vig\ , ¿como lo conseguiremos?
PRIMER VIG\ : Viajando en la obscuridad.
D\ M\ : Viajemos, pues, de Or\ a Nor\ y de Oc\ a Med\ día.
Se ejecuta en el siguiente orden: D\ M\ VVig\ DDig\ , por su categoría, VVisit\ CC\ , el M\ de Cer\ , y el graduante. A la primera vuelta, dice el
D\ M\ : ¡CARIDAD! Apaga la luz de fa columna.
En la segunda vuelta: ¡ESPERANZA!—Apaga la luz.
En la tercera vuelta: ¡FE! (Toma la vela encendida). Y no se extinguirá, porque está fundata en la verdad que proclamamos.
Se va a la Cám\ Roja.
En la cuarta vuelta, sale el Prim\ Vig\ con los CCab\ de su valle.
En la quinta vuelta, todos los DDignat\ .
En la sexta vuelta, el Seg\ Vig\ con los cCC\ de su Valle. ,
La séptima, la da el M\ de Cer\ y el graduante.
Al terminar, le cubre la cabeza con un velo negro y llama a la Cám\ Roja.


Cámara Roja

PRIMER\ VIG\ : D\ M\ el C\ que ha recorrido todos los lugares mas ocultos, os pide le concedéis la gracia de darle entrada para ayudaros a buscar la palabra.
D\ M\ : Que pase.
El M\ de Cer\ pasa al D\ M\ el Collar y el Mandil.
Los CC\ tienen sus CC\ y MMand\ por el lado Rojo:
D\ M\ : HH\ míos, ¿de dónde venís?
M\ de C\ : De Judea.
D\ M\ : ¿Por qué habéis pasado?
M\ de C\ : Por Nazaret.
D\ M\ : ¿Quién os ha guiado?
M\ de C\ : Rafael.
D\ M\ : ¿De qué tribu sois?
M\ de C\ : De Judá.
D\ M\ : Dadme las iniciales de esas palabras.
M\ de C\ : I\ N\ R\ I\ .
D\ M\ : ¿Qué significan?
M\ de C\ : Jesús de Nazaret, Rey de los Judíos.
D\ M\ : ¡Alegraos, HH\ míos!
Todos se ponen de pie y al orden.
Se descubre la piedra, donde se ven las palabras: Libertad, Igualdad, Fraternidad y Abnegación.
El M\ de Cer\ quita el velo al graduante.
Todos: ¡Hoschea!
D\ M\ : Conmigo, EEx\ y PP\ CC\ , ****** *.
Sentáos.
H\ mío: sonó la hora de la luz y de la verdad. Desde hoy no debe existir para vos la CARIDAD como la comprende el mundo Profano. Desde hoy cesara para vos la CARIDAD, porque no debéis mirar al hombre como un semejante, sino como vuestro hermano, y puesto que los Mas\ no tenemos mas que hermanos, con ellos partiremos no solamente nuestro pan y nuestro bien, sino también nuestras penas y nuestras alegrías. Sustituid a la idea de CARIDAD el principie fecundo de la FRATERNIDAD, que es el amor del hombre, no como el semejante, sino como el compañero de nuestra peregrinación sobre la tierra, porque en ese amor va imbíbito el sacrificio propio por el bien de nuestro hermano. No es solo el sufrimiento que hace brotar esta tendencia al auxilio del necesitado la que mantiene en nuestros corazones el amor fraternal, sino esa necesidad imperiosa que siente el hombre para abrir su corazón al hermano, para gozar y sufrir con el, para apoyarse y protegerse.
Debe cesar igualmente para vos esa ESPERANZA sistemática convertida en un sentimiento indefinido de la impotencia, que ambiciona ciegamente con el delirio de lo milagroso, la realización de lo imposible, porque sobre ella esta la ABNEGACION, absoluta y espontánea renuncia de la voluntad para juzgar todo lo que esta a las in variables leyes del Universo. El hombre no debe esperar mas que la realización de lo que es natural, y no seguir el vano fantasma de una quimera que se modifica por los caprichos de nuestros deseos. El hombre que ha purificado sus creencias, no debe buscar por norma de conducta nada que este sostenido por el interés, porque resultaría de ello la divergencia continua de sus actos. El que se guía por el presentimiento de la compensación, obrará siempre por el mayor o menor bien que le resulte y no habrá nunca ese sacrificio del propio bien que reclama la verdadera virtud. Por eso, sobre la ESPERANZA colocamos la ABNEGACION, porque el Mas\ hace el bien por el bien mismo haciendo abstracción completa de su individuo, de su voluntad, de su interés y de toda idea de futura compensación, cuyo ejemplo nos dejo nuestro sublime Maestro JESUS al sacrificarse por romper las cadenas que esclavizan a la humanidad.
Nos queda la FE, espejo purísimo donde se refleja la verdad eterna e inmutable; creencia indestructible purificada en el crisol de nuestra inteligencia; faro que nos guía en el agitado mar de los errores y las malas pasiones. Nos queda FE, porque ella es el solo Tribunal cuyo fallo es inapelable; es el regulador que el G\ A\ D\ U\ ha puesto en nuestro cerebro para impedir que se nos precipite en el abismo de los errores, de la preocupación y el fanatismo, y por eso de ella se desprende el inalienable derecho de juzgar por nosotros mismos y de obrar según nos dicte nuestra conciencia.
Por eso han sido y serán vanos todos los designios que tiendan a restringir la libertad del hombre: porque ese don es una condición necesaria para la marcha y desarrollo de la especie humana. Cuando los hombres han pretendido restringiría en cualquier sentido, han fracasado sus intentos; porque mas tarde o mas temprano, un cataclismo social ha venido a producirse, confundiéndose en las ruinas victimas y verdugos.
El hombre que en su ignorancia loca se ha atrevido a levantarse a la altura del G\ A\ D\ U\ con el intento de modificar sus obras según las miras de su imaginación calenturienta, ha pretendido y pretende escudriñar las conciencias, y poner un dique al pensamiento, queriendo llegar a la uniformidad y al quietismo universal como la beatitud suprema, sin comprender que son en vano sus esfuerzos, porque siempre la verdad se hace como los rayos de la luz en medio de las tinieblas.
De estas tendencias dominadoras y del abuso de la fuerza, resultó la supremacía de los unos respecto de los otros; desapareciendo esa igualdad que nos constituye desde nuestro origen, nuestro modo de ser y de vivir, y esa igualdad de termino donde se estrellan impotentes las jerarquías y las pompas de la humanidad. Los hombres, hijos de la naturaleza' terrestre, por mas que partan de diferente tronco, tienen con muy insignificantes variaciones, igual constitución física y moral, iguales necesidades naturales, igual principio e igual termino; y puesto que todos están sujetos a unas mismas leyes, esas distinciones establecidas por las sociedades y por el orgullo humano, no son mas que la aberración contra la igualdad universal.
Por eso nosotros, apóstoles del progreso humano, que tenemos la misión de ilustrar a nuestros hermanos, sin distinción de clases y condiciones, queremos para todos la igualdad social, la libertad del pensamiento, la libertad de conciencia política y religiosa, sin mas restricciones que las que se derivan del derecho ajeno, para que el hombre entre al complete goce de sus facultades físicas y morales. En resumen: a las antiguas virtudes sustituimos los principios de Igualdad, Libertad, Fraternidad y Abnegación, porque ellos encierran en si los fundamentos principales en que deben fundarse las sociedades.
Sentaos.
Muchas han sido las interpretaciones que se han dado a las iniciales puestas en tres idiomas sobre la cruz en que fue inmolado Jesús en el Calvario, las cuales reconoceréis por medio de la instrucción, y que no enumero por no hacer mas largo este acto; pero de cualquiera manera que sea, dichas iniciales le sirvieron de mofa y escarnio al mas perfecto que ha existido como amigo, y mas que amigo, hermano del hombre, pereciendo por alcanzar su emancipación.
Aquel letrero escrito en hebreo, griego y latín, patentizo al Universo la injusticia de la impostura y el fanatismo en abierta lucha con la verdad, encarnada en el corazón del justo.
Ni era rey, ni príncipe, ni magnate, y sin embargo, muchos han expirado en la cruz del martirio y ninguno ha traspasado los largos tiempos de la posteridad, como el recuerdo de nuestro glorioso M\ esa genio inspirado que dio al mundo la Abnegación, Igualdad, Libertad y Fraternidad. Despejemos de las virtudes de todo su aparato, y acojámoslas en nuestros corazones, puras y sencillas para continuar la obra comenzada por el y que ha de traernos la verdadera felicidad.
El grado de Rosa Cruz simboliza fuerza y discreción. Los cuatro extremes de la cruz significan que la verdad ha de reinar en los cuatro puntos cardinales. La Rosa Mística representa el pensamiento heroico, pero reservado del Cab\ y su perfume en recuerdo de N\ M\ , su palabra y su jemplo: "Amad a vuestro prójimo como a vosotros mismos".
Cada uno es dueño de adorar a Dios como le dicte su conciencia. El quo trate de imponer dogmas, es enemigo del linaje humano.
Sacrifiquemos una parte de nuestro propio bien por el bien común, y que todos para uno y uno para todos, sea nuestra divisa.
Todos: Así sea.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ traed al altar al graduante y el óleo para ungirlo.
So ejecuta: el D\ M\ da un golpe.
Todos se levantan empuñando la espada.
D\ M\ : Os unjo con este aceite, símbolo de fuerza e inteligencia.
La hace en la palma de la mano derecha y en la frente enjugando después con el algodón.
A L\ G\ D\ G\ A\ D\ U\ , por la confraternidad Universal, bajo los auspicios del Sup\ Cons\ de México del R\ E\ A\ y A\ y en virtud de los poderes que me ha conferido este Sob\ Cap\ Rosa Cruz ... Núm ... os nombro y constituyo Cab\ del Águila, Sob\ Prin\ Rosa Cruz y miembro Active del mismo.
Da con el piano de la espada ****** * sobre la cabeza del graduante.
D\ M\ : Sentáos, HH\ míos, Ex\ y P\ M\ de C\ conducid al Or\ al nuevo Cab\ .
Poneos esta condecoración H\ . La alhaja que cuelga de ella representa en el anverso un pelicano destrozándose las entrañas para alimentar a sus hijuelos: es emblema de la abnegación que nos lleva hasta dar la vida por nuestros hermanos, simbolizando a la vez nuestro amor a todos los hombres y con especialidad a los desgraciados. En el reverso hay un águila, qua entre los egipcios era símbolo del sabio, por la altura de su vuelo y no deslumbrarla los rayos del sol.
En la primera parte de nuestra Iniciación llevábamos mandil y collar negros, en serial de duelo de la masonería por la pérdida de la "palabra" y los males que afligen a la humanidad. Ahora los llevamos, por el lado blanco el mandil y por el encarnado el collar, como signo de regocijo por haberse encontrado esa "palabra". Su blancura significa la pureza que debe acompañar a nuestras acciones ; lo encarnado nuestro amor a la humanidad.
La Cruz ya la tomemos de los monumentos de Egipto, Sirio, Indostán, Percia, etc., como símbolo de los Druidas, ya como manifestación exacta de los cuatro puntos cardinales de las cuatro estaciones o, en una palabra, de la Naturaleza Universal, es un jeroglifico que significa vida, desarrollo, adelanto. La rosa que embalsama, el ambiente con sus delicados perfumes, especialmente en el crepúsculo matutino, unida a la cruz, nos da el mas bello emblema de un R\ Cruz, el alba de la vida eterna.
Tenemos en este Gr\ , como en los precedentes, signes, palabras y tocamientos para reconocernos. Hay dos signos, el de pregunta o admiración, y el de respuesta; el primero se ejecuta levantando la mirada al cielo entrelazando las manos en la misma forma que el signo de socorro del tercer Gr\ , dejándoles caer sin desenlazarlas; el segundo, es levantar igualmente la mirada al cielo, alzando la mano derecha cerrada a la altura de la cabeza, con el índice extendido hacia arriba, como indicando que no hay mas que un solo Ser Supremo, principio y fin de las verdades eternas. Se responde de la misma manera, bajando hacia el suelo el índice, como apoyando la misma idea en el Cielo o en la Tierra, El tocamiento se da colocándose de frente ambos CC\ y poniendo alternativamente la mano derecha sobre la tetilla derecha, la izquierda, sobre la izquierda, dándose en seguida el abrazo fraternal, diciendo el primero "Leuname" y contestando el segundo "Sibov Zap". El signo de Or\ o el buen pastor so hace cruzando los brazos sobre el pecho.
Las Pal\ de Pas\ son las anteriores.
La palabra sagrada que debe deletrearse es ....
La Bat\ son siete golpes por seis y uno.
La edad, treinta y tres arios.
La marcha, tres pasos precipitados y genuflexión antes de sentarse.
El grito de aclamación, "Hoschea".
D\ M\ : Cab\ M\ de C\ . Llevad al Cab\ a nuestros HH\ Primero y Segundo Vig\ para que lo examinen y vean su instrucción.
Una vez ejecutado, lo anuncian.
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ , servios proclamar a N\ Q\ H\ ... en Or\ , Oc\ y Med\ C\ Rosa Cruz miembro activo de este Sob\ Cap\ ... Num...
Se ejecuta y lo anuncian log VVig\ .
D\ M\ : CC\ , aplaudamos la bella adquisición que acabamos de hacer.
Se ejecuta y luego dicen:
Sentáos CC\ y vos G\ M\ de C\ conducid a N\ Q\ H\ a Or\
D\ M\ : El C\ de la Eloc\ tiene la Pal\ . Servios HH\ míos, prestar vuestra atención.
La Col\ es indispensable, y siempre el Cab\ de la Eloc\ debe estar preparado.
Terminado el Disc\ se aplaude.
D\ M\ : Se concede la Pal\ en bien general de la Orden, de la Humanidad y de este Cap\ en particular.
En seguida:
D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ Hosp\ Servios circular el saco de beneficencia.
Se ejecuta, cuenta y queda en su poder o del Tes\


Clausura

D\ M\ : Ex\ y P\ C\ Pr\ Vig\ , ¿qué hora es?
PRIMER VIG\ : La en que se encontró la Pal\ , en que la piedra cúbica se transforma en Rosa Mística, en que la estrella flamígera reapareció, y en la que impera la ley natural, que es la que debe regir nuestros trabajos.
D\ M\ : Sigamos, pues, esa ley, perfecto origen de todas las maravillas de la creación, propaguemos por todas partes la verdad, y que sean la guía de nuestros actos, la Fraternidad, la Igualdad, la Libertad y la Abnegación.
EEx\ y PP\ CC\ Primer y Segundo VVig\ , anunciad a los CC\ que decoran nuestros Valles, que es mi intención suspender los trabajos de este Sob\ Cap\
Lo ejecutan y anuncian después.
D\ M\ : En pie y al Orden, CCab\ ****** *. A L\ G\ D\ G\ A\ D\ U\ por la Conf\ Univer\ bajo los Ausp\ del Sup\ Cons\ de México del R\ E\ A\ y A\ y en virtud de los PPod\ qua me ha Conf\ este Sob\ Cap\ R\ Cruz ... Num ... declaro suspendidos sus TTrab\ . A mi HH\ míos ****** *..
D\ M\ : Id en paz.
Todos: Hoschea, Hoschea, Hoschea.
D\ M\ : Antes de separarnos, Ex\ y P\ C\ M\ de C\ , preparad la cena.
El M\ de Cer\ , ayudado por el ecónomo, prepara la mesa: pone pan, vino y un brasero con lumbre.
Todos forman circulo alrededor de ella. El D\ toma el pan, come un pedazo y pasa el resto al C\ de la derecha y dice:
D\ M\ : Comed el pan de la fraternidad.
El Cab\ pasa el pan al que signe, así hasta que se concluya.
Se ejecuta lo mismo con el vino y dice:
D\ M\ : Bebed en las fuentes de la verdadera ciencia.
Se quema la Pal\ que resta en un triangulo de papel; so arroja al resto del pan y el vino al brasero ydice el
D\ M\ : Consumatum est. Todo ha concluido. La paz sea con vosotros.
¿Juráis guardar el mas profundo secreto?
Todos: Lo juramos.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado
30° - Caballero Kadosch o del Aguila Blanca y Negra



n.d., Mexico

Kadosch es Una palabra hebrea que significa "puro", "santo", "santidad", "consagrado", "purificado", "sagrado". Hay varíes Kadosch. Los Rituales Franceses mencionan siete.
El 1° El de los Hebreos. 2° El de los primeros Cristianos. 3° El de las Cruzadas. 4° El de los Templarios, 5° El de Cromwell o de los Puritanos. 6° El de los Jesuitas y 7° El Grande, el verdadero Kadosch, separado de toda secta, libre de toda ambición, que abre sus brazos a todos los hombres, y que no tiene mas enemigo que el vicio, el crimen, el fanatismo y la superstición.
En todos los Kadosch, las palabras, signos y tocamientos, son en esencia los mismos.


Departamento y Mobiliario

En este grado, cuando hay iniciación, se usan cuatro departamentos.


Primer Departamento

Decoración negra.—Una lámpara sepulcral suspendida del techo.
En el centro del Departamento un túmulo pintado, imitando mármol negro. Sobre el túmulo, un ataúd. Sobre la plataforma del túmulo, tres calaveras. La de enmedio coronada de laurel y amarantos (inmortales), sobre un cojín de terciopelo negro. Sobre la de la izquierda, la triple tiara del Papa; y sobre la de la derecha, una corona real, adornada con flores de lis y abiertas como las usadas en la Edad Media.
En el costado poniente del Departamento, un cuadro transparente, sobre el cual se ve en letras color de fuego la siguiente sentencia:
"El quo venza los terrores de la muerte ascenderá mas allá de la esfera terreste y será digno de ser iniciado en los Grandes Misterios".


Segundo Departamento

Decoración blanca.—En un extremo se encuentran dos altares. Sobre el uno habrá una urna con perfumes; sobre el otro, una urna llena de alcohol. No habrá otra luz que la del alcohol. Arriba y entre los dos altares, se encuentra suspendida un águila de dos cabezas; la mitad blanca y la otra negra, con sus alas extendidas.


Tercer Departamento

Cortinaje azul claro.—El cielo azul y tachonado de estrellas. El Departamento esta dividido en dos partes por una cortina a la mitad de la distancia entre la entrada y el Oriente. En el Oriente una plataforma a la cual se asciende por siete escalones. Sobre la plataforma hay siete asientos. Uno en el centro y hacia atrás para el Juez Supremo, y tres a cada lado, dándose frente, para los Jueces Francos. Sobre el del Juez Supremo, un dosel carmesí cuyos cortinajes caen hasta el piso por ambos lados de la plataforma, a manera de tienda de campana. Sobre el Juez Supremo se encuentra el Pendón de la Orden. En frente del asiento del Juez Supremo, abajo de la Plataforma, hay un Altar y sobre este una espada, una balanza, el libro de las Constituciones, sobre este ultimo dos dagas de Kadosch. Al Este, Norte y Sur del Altar hay tres candelabros, uno a cada lado, cada uno de ellos con tres brazos. En cada brazo arde una bujía de cera amarilla. Los candelabros llevan lazos de crespón negro.


Cuarto Departamento

Decoración carmesí, exceptuándose el Oriente, adornado con columnas blancas.—Los cortinajes del Oriente son de terciopelo negro salpicado de cráneos traspasados por dagas, bordados de plata. En el Oriente hay un trono, sobre este un águila doble coronada, con un puñal en las garras. Alrededor de su cuello un cordón negro del que cuelga una cruz, esmaltada, de tres puntas. Sobre su pecho un triangulo equilátero en cuyo centro se encuentra la palabra ... y alrededor de esta las palabras "Nee Preditor, Nee Predictus, Innocens Ferel". Un cortinaje de terciopelo negro y blanco salpicado de cruces rojas cae de entre las alas del águila y forma un dosel. Detrás del trono se encuentran los Estandartes negro y blanco con las astas cruzadas. En frente del trono y hacia la derecha, esta plantado el Pendón.
Hacia el Poniente del Salón hay un mausoleo en forma de pirámide truncada, pintado imitando mármol negro. Sobre la plataforma una urna funeraria cubierta con un velo negro, y sobre esta una corona de laurel. A la derecha de la urna una corona real; a la izquierda una tiara papal. En cada ángulo hay un vaso en el cual arde alcohol; habrá también dos o tres urnas pequeñas conteniendo incienso. Entre el Oriente y el mausoleo esta la escala mística cubierta con un lienzo negro hasta el momento oportuno. Al Occidente un cuadro transparente representando a De Molay en la hoguera; sobre el las palabras "Dien le veut. Spes Mea In Deo Est". En el Oriente se encontrarán un gorro frigio y un cayado de pastor. Entre el mausoleo y el Poniente está el Altar, y sobre este un cráneo, una copa de plata, un vaso de vino rojo y una hogaza de pan blanco; todo lo cual esta cubierto con un velo blanco de lino que será movido oportunamente. A cada lado del mausoleo esta de pie un Heraldo de Armas, armado de punta en blanco, con guantelete y con espada, hacha de combate, casco y visera. En ambos lados y hacia el frente de cada uno de los tres primeros oficiales, hay una bujía y alrededor del Altar hay diez, arregladas como sigue: al Norte una, de color azul; al Oriente dos, de color negro; al Occidente tres, formando un triangulo equilátero, de color blanco; y al Sur cuatro, formando un cuadro, de color rojo. Las de los oficiales son de cera amarilla.
Todos los Cuerpos de este grado se llaman Consejos; pero en las recepciones y en el Tercer Departamento, se llaman Areópagos.


Oficiales, Titulos, etc.

Los Grandes Oficiales de un Consejo son:
1°—El Poderosísimo Gran Maestro.
2°—El Primer Gran Teniente.
3°—El Segundo Gran Teniente.
4°—El Gran Canciller.
5°—El Gran Orador.
6°—El Gran Secretario.
7°—El Gran Tesorero.
8°—El Gran Primer Diacono.
9°—El Gran Segundo Diacono.
10°—El Gran Hospitalario.
11°—El Gran Maestro de Ceremonias.
12°—El Gran Primer Experto.
13°—El Gran Segundo Experto.
14°—El Gran Porta-Estandarte.
15°—El Gran Capitán de Guardias.
16°—El Gran Centinela del Consejo.
Los siete primeros y el Gran Hospitalario son designados para cubrir esos puestos por elección; los demás son designados por nombramiento.
Todos los Caballeros, al dirigirse la palabra entre si, dentro del Cuerpo, usaran la segunda persona singular:


Colocacion

El Primero y Segundo Tenientes se sientan en el Occidente, el Primero a la derecha; el Canciller se sienta a la derecha del Poderoso Gran Maestro; el Orador al Sur; el Hospitalario al Norte; el Secretario y el Tesorero, en los lugares acostumbrados en todos los Cuerpos. El Maestro de Ceremonias hacia el Oriente, a la mitad de la distancia entre este y el Altar, dando frente al Sur. Los Diáconos y los Expertos, en los lugares acostumbrados en las Logias Simbólicas.
El Porta-Estandarte al frente y a la derecha del Gran Maestro, cerca del Pendón. El Capitán de Guardias cerca de la puerta y en el interior. El Centinela en el exterior del salón. El Segundo Teniente preside en el Segundo Departamento y se titula Hierofante. El Primer Teniente preside en el Tercer Departamento y se titula Juez Supremo.
Los Areópagos se componen solo de siete miembros y son:
El Juez Supremo.
El Canciller.
El Secretario.
El Tesorero.
El Hospitalario.
El Primer Experto.
El Segundo Experto.
Todos se titulan Jueces Francos.
El Maestro de Ceremonias atiende a estas, y se titula Preboste de Justicia.


Vestuario, Condecoraciones, etc.

El traje de Gran Ceremonia de un Caballero Kadosch es como sigue:
Túnica blanca de tela fina de lana en forma de dalmatita con mangas finas amplias y largas, llegando hasta las rodillas con los costados parcialmente abiertos, ribeteados de negro, y con franjas de oro, o bandas de tela de oro, o bordadas del mismo metal, longitudinales, de arriba abajo, y a intervalos; sobre el pecho izquierdo una cruz latina roja.
Cinturón negro de cuero marroquí o de charol, cuya hebilla es una cruz teutónica de jade y oro sobre la cual están las letras J\ B\ M\ . La descripción de la Cruz Teutónica en lenguaje heráldico es como sigue:
"Una Cruz potente "sable" (negro) cargada con otra cruz doble potente "or" (oro), sobrecargada de un escudo llevando las letras J\ B\ M\ , la Cruz principal coronada de un campo "azure" (azul) seme de Francia ("sembrado de flores de lis").
Manto capa de terciopelo negro, muy amplio, llegando hasta la mitad de la pierna abajo de la rodilla, forrado con seda carmesí, ribeteada de terciopelo rojo, y teniendo en el lado izquierdo una cruz latina roja. Se abrocha en la garganta y al frente con una simple cruz teutónica de oro de la forma ya dicha.
Sombrero de fieltro negro de alas anchas con un plumero rojo de avestruz al lado izquierdo, e inclinado hacia atrás y hacia arriba.
La extremidad inferior del plumero, cubierta con una cruz teutónica de oro.
Collerette con puntas de lino de cambray, con o sin encaja.
Pantalones ajustados de casimir blanco, y sobre ellos botas de cuero marroquí amarillo hasta la mitad de la pierna, atados con lazos angostos de oro y con motas de seda blanca al frente.
Espuelas de oro.
Espada con cinturón y hebilla de plata.
Banda de moaré de seda negra, de 10 a 12 pulgadas de ancho, con franja angosta de tela de plata; se lleva sobre la túnica y bajo el manto, de izquierda a derecha. O collar de la misma tela y con franjas como ya se dijo. En el frente de la banda o collar están bordadas en seda escarlata las letras K.*. H.'.; dos cruces teutónicas, y una águila de dos cabezas con las alas extendidas, coronadas, y con un puñal en las garras. La corona, la cabeza del águila y la hoja del puñal, son de oro. El mango del puñal es ovalado, la mitad blanco y la otra negro.
Bajo la faja se lleva un puñal de hoja de acero y mango ovalado, la mitad del mango de ébano y la otra mitad de marfil.
Alrededor del cuerpo se lleva una faja ancha negra ribeteada de plata.
La joya del grado es como sigue:
Un águila de plata de dos cabezas, con las alas extendidas, midiendo 2 1/2 centímetros de punta a punta de las alas, sobre una cruz teutónica de 3 1/2 centímetros, de oro esmaltado de rojo.
El sombrero llevara en el frente entre las dos letras ... un sol de oro.
Guantes de cabritilla blanca.
Como este traje es costoso, podrá usarse el siguiente:
Traje negro; guantes de cabritilla blanca; banda o collar negros ribeteados de plata; faja negra con franja de plata; espada y cinturón como se explico arriba; una cruz teutónica roja sobre el corazón; sombrero negro de seda o de bola; la banda o el collar bordados como se dijo, y la joya del grado.
No se usara mandil.


Estandartes

El Pendón es mitad blanco y mitad negro.
El estandarte blanco es una pieza de raso, cuadrada, de un metro por lado, con franja de oro alrededor. Sobre la parte superior y a un costado, esta una cruz teutónica verde; y en el centro las palabras "Deus Vult". Abajo las palabras Ordo Ab Chao y la fecha MCXVIII, todo bordado en oro. En el reverse y en el centre, una cruz Teutónica bordada en oro seda carmesí, con el número XXX en la intersección de la Cruz. El Estendarte negro es del mismo tamaño y forma que el blanco, y de raso o seda negro, las palabras Vincere Aut Mori bordados diagonalmente desde la esquina superior derecha. En el centro, dividiendo las palabras, hay un Cruz Teutónica roja. Abajo la fecha … MCCCXII. En el reverso y en el centro estará bordada un águila de dos cabezas con las alas abiertas, pero no mextendidas, con un puñal de Kadosch en las garras. Todos los bordados de este estandarte, así como las franjas son de plata.


Quórum

Nueve Caballeros forman Quórum para tratar de cualquier asunto; pero en todo caso deberán estar presentes el Gran Maestro y uno de los Tenientes. Si alguno de estos funcionarios el Consejo no puede verificar sesiones. Sin embargo, si estos cargos quedasen vacantes al mismo tiempo, los Caballeros pueden reunirse y elegir sus sucesores.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Apertura

El Consejo se abre siempre eu el Cuarto Departamento
El Pod\ Gr\ M\ da un golpe y dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros, servios ocupar vuestros puestos.
Cuando todos han ocupado sus asientos respectivos, el Pod\ Gr\ M\ da un golpe; el 1o. y el 2o. GGr\ TTen\ lo repiten sucesivamente.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Capitán de Guardias, cerciórate de que estamos a cubierto.
Este cumple con la orden diciendo a su regreso al salón.
Cap\ de G\ : Pod\ Gr\ M\ , he distribuido los Guardias convenientemente y estamos en seguridad.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros 1o y 2o TTen\ , servios disponer se pase revista en las filas.
El Primero y Segundo Tenientes se ponen de pie, sacan sus espadas y dicen sucesivamente:
Prim\ Ten\ : Cab\ 1er. Diac\ , sírvete recorrer las filas del Sur cerciorándote de que todos los presentes son Caballeros Kadosch y tienen derecho a sentarse entre nosotros.
Seg\ Ten\ : Caballero 2o Diac\ , sírvete recorrer las filas del Norte cerciorándote de que todos los presentes son Caballeros Kadosch.
El Primero y Segundo Diáconos recorren las columnas de Occidente a Oriente pidiendo a los Caballeros la Palabra de Pase. Cada uno de estos se pone de pie cuando el Diacono se aproxima, volviendo a sentarse después de haber dado la palabra; pero si alguno no la conoce, o la da incorrectamente, permanecerá de pie hasta que alguien garantice que posee el grado, o hasta que se le ordene que saiga del salón para ser examinado.
Seg\ Diac\ : Cab\ Seg\ Ten\ , los que componen el Campamento del Norte son Caballeros Kadosch y tienen derecho a sentarse entre nosotros.
Prim\ Diac\ : Caballero Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ , los que componen el Campamento del Sur, son Caballeros Kadosch y tienen derecho a sentarse entre nosotros.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Todos en el Norte y en el Sur son Caballeros Kadosch.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Prim\ Ten\ ¿Eres Kadosch?
Prim\ Ten\ : Tu lo has dicho, Poderosísimo Gran Maestro.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Cuál es tu edad?
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Un siglo o mas.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Qué buscas?
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : La luz de la Libertad.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Qué otro objeto persigues?
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Venganza contra todos los tiranos temporales, y espirituales cuyos representantes son para mi Felipe el Hermoso y Clemente V.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Seg\ Ten\ ¿En donde te has puesto de rodillas y llorado lagrimas amargas?
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : Ante la tumba de nuestro Gran Maestro asesinado.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Qué cosa has hollado con tu planta?
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : Coronas Reales y Tiaras Pontificias.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Por que somos nosotros los Kadosch?
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : Porque hemos jurado guerra incesante contra todos los errores y todos los despotismos, yasca quo se ejerza en nombre de dios, del Rey o del Pueblo; y también porque hemos reconstruir la Casa Santa del Templo de Señor.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Prim\ Ten\ ¿Con ayuda de quién esperamos llevar a cabo can reconstrucción?
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Con ayuda de Dios.


Spes Mea in Deo

El 1er\ Ten\ al pronunciar calas palabras en cuarta tiempos haco ci algua de la cruz lacándose succivamenta con la punta del dedo lúdico de la mano derecha, la frente, el pecho , el hombre derecho y el hombre izquierdo.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Es verdad: MAKEN IANODA. :La venganza es mía; y lo haré" dice Jehova. Caballero Prim\ Ten\ ¿A qué hora comienza sus trabajos un Consejo Kadosch?
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : A la entrada de la noche.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Puesto que las horas de la noche nos permiten trabajar en seguridad servios, Vaballeros Prim\ y Seg\ GGr\ TTen\ anunciar en vuestros respectivos Campamentos que nuestros trabajos van a comenzar.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Caballeros del Campamento Sur, nuestro P\ Gr\ M\ os anuncia por mi conducto que ha llegado la hora de dar principios a nuestra labor.
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : Caballeros del Campamento Norte, nuestro P\ Gr\ M\ anuncia por mi conducto que nuestras labores van a comenzar.
Da un golpe y dice:
Anunciado Caballero Prim\ Gr\ Ten\
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ da un golpe y dice: Anunciado Poderosísimo Gran Maestro.
P\ Gr\ M\ se levanta, da un golpe y dice: En pie y al orden.
Todos obedecen.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros y HH\ de la Santa Casa del Templo. ¿Estáis para cumplir con vuestro deber?
Todos: Lo catamos.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Entonces juremos unánimemente mantener a costa de cualquier sacrificio los sagrados principies de nuestra Orden; defender la causa de la humanidad contra los que usurpen o abusen de su autoridad política, militar e religiosa, y castigar como lo merecen a los que traicionen nuestros secretos.
Todos los Caballeros extienden su brazo derecho horizontalmente, la palma de la mano hacia abajo, y dice en alta vox:
Todos: Lo Juro.
El P\ Gr\ M\ se levanta, anca su espada, la lleva en posición de "terciar" y dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Atencion, Caballeros! ¡Tercien, Armas! ¡Presenten, Armas! ¡Saludo!
Todos obedecen y permanecen en la posición de "presentas", descubriéndose la cabeza co la mano izquierda.
El P\ Gr\ M\ saluda también, so descubre y dice:
A L.G.D.G.A.D.U., bajo los auspicios del Supremo Consejo del 33°, del Gr\ Or\ de Lengua Española para los EE. UU de N.A., y en virtud de la autoridad que me ha lío investido, declaro abiertos los trabajos de este Consejo Kadosch … A mí, Caballero, por el signo y batería.
Todos lo ejecutan
Después do la batería, los Caballeros hacen el signo de la cruz como se dijo arriba, con las palabras.
Todos: Spes Mea in Deo
P\ Gr\ M\ : Dieu le Vut. Hágase au voluntad, In Deo Fuducia Nostra. Tomad plaza.


Recepción

La ceremonia empieza en el Primer Departamento quo esta dispuesto como se indica en otra parte do este Grado. El Candidato debe encontrarse en algún lugar fuera de los Departamentos. El P\ Gr\ M\ ordena que los Diáconos vayan a donde Be encuentre, para cumplir con los requisitos necesario. Cuando están solos con el Postulante el 1er Diac\ le pregunta.
Prim\ Diac\ : ¿Deseáis ser admitido entre los pobres Soldados compañeros del Templo de Salomón?
Cand\ : Lo deseo.
Prim\ Diac\ : ¿Qué cosa esperáis de la Orden?
Cand\ : Pan y Agua, y oportunidad para servir en compañía de los Caballeros Kadosch.
Prim\ Diac\ : Vamos a dar cuenta con vuestra solicitud al Gran Maestro. Aguardad.
Los Diáconos regresan a la Cámara y el Primero dice:
Prim\ Diac\ : P\ Gr\ M\ , el Postulante ha hecho su primera solicitud pidiendo Pan y Agua; oportunidad para prestar sus servicios, y la amistad de los Caballeros Kadosch.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros 1° y 2° Expertos, recibid la segunda solicitud del Postulante.
Estos dos Oficiales salen del Salón y el primero pregunta:
Prim\ Exp\ : ¿Deseáis ser admitido entre los pobres Soldados compañeros del Templo de Salomón?
Cand\ : Lo deseo.
Prim\ Exp\ : ¿Qué cosa esperáis de la Orden?
Cand\ : Pan y Agua, Servicio de Armas y la compañía de los Caballeros Kadosch.
Prim\ Exp\ : ¿Sois Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia (o Caballero de la Rosa Cruz)?
NOTA.: Como en esta Jurisdicción no se trabajan los grados intermedios entre el 18° y el 30° en vez de las palabras Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia, deberán usarse las palabras Caballero de la Rosa Cruz, a menos de que el Postulante haya recibido antes el Grado 29°.
Cand\ : Lo soy.
Prim\ Exp\ : ¿Estáis sano del cuerpo?
Cand\ : Lo estoy.
Prim\ Exp\ : Vamos a informar al Gran Maestro.
Tened esperanza.
Los Oficiales regresan a la Cámara y el Primero dice:
Prim\ Exp\ : El postulante ha hecho su segunda solicitud pidiendo Pan y Agua, servicio bajo las Armas y la Compañía de los Caballeros Kadosh. Tiene esperanza.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Ha contestado debidamente?
Prim\ Exp\ : Si, P\ Gr\ M\
P\ Gr\ M\ : CCab\ Gr\ Orador y Gr\ Maestro de Cer\ , recibir la tercera solicitud del Postulante.
Esos Oficiales saldrán. de la Cámara y el Primero hará las siguientes preguntas:
Orador: ¿Deseáis ser admitido entre los pobres Soldados Compañeros del Templo de Salomón?
Cand\ : Lo deseo.
Orador: ¿Qué cosa esperáis de la Orden?
Cand\ : Pan y Agua; honor y gloria en el Servicio de las Armas, y la compañía de los Caballeros Kadosch.
Orador: Para lograr vuestro deseo, es necesario que prestéis juramentos solemnes. Podéis exponeros a muchos peligros y dificultades. Tendréis que velar cuando vuestro deseo sea dormir; someteros a fatigas cuando vuestro deseo sea descansar; sufrir hambre y sed cuando deseéis comer y beber. Tendréis que obedecer las ordenes de vuestros superiores; salir a otros países aun cuando vuestro deseo sea permanecer en el vuestro propio. A pesar de esto, i persistís en ser admitido?
Cand\ : Persisto.
Orador: ¿Estáis pronto a prestar el triple juramento de la Orden, de obediencia templanza y fidelidad?
Cand\ : Lo estoy.
Orador: Vamos a llevar al Gran Maestro vuestra solicitud.
Tened paciencia.
Los Oficiales regresan a la Cámara y el Orador dice:
Orador: Poderosísimo Gran Maestro, el Postulante ha hecho su tercera solicitud pidiendo ser admitido en nuestra Orden: pan y agua, honor y gloria en el servicio de las armas, y la compañía de los Caballeros Kadosch. Tiene paciencia.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Ha sido advertido debidamente y ha contestado a las preguntas indispensables?
Orador: Si, Poderosísimo Gran Maestro.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros Primero y Segundo Diacono, preparad al Postulante y haced que penetre al Primer Departamento.
Los Diáconos van al lugar donde so encuentra el Candidato; le quitán sus condecoraciones, si trae alguna; lo visten con una tunica de color gris, le ponen un cinturón con un puñal suspendido de este; le conducen descubierto a la puerta de la Primera Cámara; la abren y hacen que el Candidato entre.
Mientras tanto un Caballero envuelto en un sudario blanco y con la cara cubierta con un velo del mismo color habrá colocándose en el ataúd abierto. Cerca de este habrá vasijas con alcohol y sal, encendidas. No habrá otras luces en la Cámara. El P\ Gr\ M\ estará de pie cerca del mausoleo, envuelto en una capa negra con el sombrero puesto hasta los ojos. Al entrar el Postulante, hará por medio de una serial que este se siente en un banquillo dando frente al mausoleo. Habrá unos momentos de silencio absoluto, después de lo cual tocara la música de una manera solemne y triste, mientras que una campana de grandes dimensiones dará nueve toques lentamente.
Cesara la música y el P\ Gr\ M\ dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : Suceda lo que suceda, no abandones tu asiento, pues de lo contrario correrás graves peligros.
Música solemne. Después de un intervalo corto cesa la música. A lo lejos se oye el canto de un coro entonando el ''Quid retribium" u otro trozo de música sagrada.
Al terminar este, habrá silencio por unos mementos.
El P\ Gr\ M\ señalando las tres calaveras dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : Reflexiona sobre estos restos lúgubres de seres que fueron hombres, y que sintieron alegrías tristezas y todas las pasiones que agitan a la Humanidad. Pon en orden tu casa, pues la vida huye por instantes. La muerte te persigue como un perro de presa. Esta a tu lado en este momento, y no puedes saber cuando alzar su mano para destruirte, ni que día tu calavera reemplazara a una de estas.
Música. Después de unos minutos, el P\ Gr\ M\ continua:
P\ Gr\ M\ : En lo que estas viendo se oculta un misterío Estas sombras, estas reliquias de la muerte, la tumba, no son aparatos vulgares para infundir terrores insensatos; ni tampoco enseñan solo lo efímero de la vida humana.
Representan en unos cuantos símbolos la historia de la raza, esa tragedia eterna entre la fuerza criminal y la inocencia martirizada. Pides iniciación en nuestra Orden.
Lee en alta voz el modo de obtenerla.
El P\ Gr\ M\ señala el transparente.
Cand\ : El que venza los terrores de la Muerte ascenderá más allá de la esfera terrestre y será digno de ser iniciado en los Grandes Misterios.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Si no has vencido el temor de la muerte levántate y vete. Más le valdría no haber nacido al que penetra aquí y no sigue adelante. ¿Estás preparado para someterte a las pruebas que te esperan?
Cand\ : Lo estoy.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Entonces, ármate de valor y no tengas demasiada confianza. Se te harán preguntas muy serias; pero para evitar que cometas un error fatal, te aconsejo que solo contestes: "Quiero pasar adelante". Tu suerte esta en tus manos.
Música. El P\ Gr\ M\ se retira con lentitud.
Después de algunos minutos cesa la música. El Caballero que se encuentra en el ataúd se sienta lentamente y dice:
Cab\ : ¿Quién eres? Qué deseas? ¿Por qué vienes a turbar mi reposo?
Cand\ : Quiero pasar adelante.
Cab\ : ¡Insensate! Así me dijeron que respondiese y ya ves el estado en que me encuentro por mi locura. ¿No sabes lo que buscas? ¡Vuela! ¡Escápate! Evita la suerte que te espera antes de que sea tarde. ¡Huye! ¡Huye muy lejos! ¡No mires hacia atrás! Ocúltate del Rey y del Sacerdote, y no dejes que el Inquisidor y el Jesuita se interpongan en tu camino.
Cand\ : Quiero pasar adelante.
Cab\ : Yo también sabia esa frase de memoria; seguí adelante y aquí me encuentro. ¡Apártate de la orilla del abismo!
Si tu alma no es pura como el cristal y tu valor templado como el acero de Damasco, tu destrucción es inevitable.
¡Retrocede, aun es tiempo!
¿Qué es lo que te ha conducido aquí?
Cand\ : Quiero pasar adelante.
Cab\ : Pasa, puesto que así lo quieres. ¿Que tu sangre caiga sobre tu cabeza!
La música toca en un tono menor. Tan pronto como el Caballero ha pronunciado las ultimas palabras, se acuesta de nuevo lentamente en el ataúd. Una mano aparece y retira las vasijas del alcohol y sal. La puerta se abre con estruendo y el P\ Gr\ M\ aparece en ella teniendo tras de sí un Heraldo de Armas, con la visera calada y su hacha levantada en actitud de herir.
Detrás de ellos habrá suficiente luz para que puedan ser vistos claramente.
El P\ Gr\ M\ : .avanza con una luz en la mano izquierda y un puñal en la derecha. El Heraldo de Armas permanece un momento en la puerta de modo que el Postulante pueda verlo con claridad. Después se produce un relámpago de luz artificial, y el Heraldo se retira cerrando la puerta con ruido. La música cesa. El P\ Gr\ M\ se acerca al Postulante diciendo en tono amenazador.
P\ Gr\ M\ : En verdad, tienes valor para no retroceder.
Tu atrevimiento te impulsa a enfrentarte con todo el rencor almacenado por siglos y con la suerte que espera a los que desean soportar el peso de una lucha para la cual no están preparados.
Así sea. ¡Levántate y aproxímate conmigo a este monumento de tristeza!
El P\ Gr\ M\ se acerca lentamente a la tumba, se arrodilla delante del cráneo coronado de laurel y dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : Arrodíllate conmigo.
El Postulante Be arrodilla. El P\ Gr\ M\ continua:
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hasta aquí has visto únicamente en la Masonería emblemas y símbolos. Ahora te aproximas a la realidad seria y solemne. Detente y reflexiona antes de comprometerte en una empresa que tal vez hará peligrar tu vida. Si quieres pasar adelante, tienes que poner tu confianza en los que te rodean y que te tienen en su poder. ¿Tienes confianza?
Cand\ : La tengo.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Estas pronto a obedecer en todo lo que se te ordene, siempre y cuando no este en conflicto con el Honor, el Deber y la Gratitud, o en las leyes que tienes la obligación de obedecer como buen Ciudadano?
Cand\ : Lo estoy.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Probare la sinceridad de tus palabras: dame tus manos.
El P\ Gr\ M\ toma las manos del Postulante entre las suyas propias y dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : Repite ante estos ilustres restos los juramentos de OBEDIENCIA, TEMPLANZA Y FIDELIDAD, que yo te dictare:


Primer Juramento

En presencia del Gran Arquitecto del Universo y de esta Santa Reliquia, representación de una noble victima de la fuerza, juro solemnemente cumplir y hacer cumplir las Leyes y Reglamentos de la Orden; obedecer a las autoridades legitimas del Rito Antiguo Aceptado Escocés, como lo debe hacer todo Caballero de la Casa Santa del Templo; subyugar mis pasiones; ser fiel a la Orden y a mis compañeros; conservar inviolables, y no violar jamás, los secretos de los Kadosch; proteger la inocencia, vindicar el derecho; humillar la opresión, y castigar los crímenes contra la Humanidad y los derechos del Hombre.
El P\ Gr\ M\ señala con el indico el cráneo y la corona real.
Juro no someterme jamás por temor o por interés a ningún Gobierno usurpador o que abuse de su poder;
El P\ Gr\ M\ señala el cráneo con la Tiara.
ni a ningún despotismo que esclavice la conciencia o pretenda imponer cadenas al pensamiento libre;
El P\ Gr\ M\ señala el cráneo con la corona de laurel.
y finalmente, juro honrar y reverenciar a los mártires de la fe y de la Libertad, cuyos sufrimientos me enseñaran a morir antes que deshonrarme.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Levántate, Hermano mío.
El Candidato se levanta.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Reflexona antes de pasar adelante.
Los obligaciones que te propones asumir son reales y serias y la responsabilidad es grande. No puedes saber cuando surgirá la necesidad de resistir a la opresión con peligro quizá de tu propia vida. No tenemos la intención de sorprenderte.
Reflexiona. Acuérdate del Juramento que acabas de prestar. Es el primero y el menos solemne de este grado y, sin embargo, no puedes violarlo con impunidad. Nuestros fines son demasiado importantes y las consecuencias de una traición serian demasiado serias para permitir que el perjuro quedara sin castigo. Tenemos el derecho de castigarte en caso de desobediencia, de infidelidad o de violación de nuestros secretos, y ejercemos ese derecho. La pena te será conocida cuando se te imponga. Por ahora has terminado con los símbolos. Se encuentran, ante ti la verdad y la realidad.
Nuestros Estatutos son perentorios y exigentes aun cuando no piden nada en contra del Honor y del Deber. Aun hay tiempo para retirarte. Nos consideramos a salvo con el Juramento que has prestado, y si das un paso mas, será ya con el Juramento que has prestado, y si das un paso mas, será ya tarde para retroceder. Entonces estarás ligado a nosotros eternamente, y tu vida estará en manos de la Orden si los intereses de la Humanidad así lo exigen. ¿Qué es lo que deseas?
Cand\ : Quiero pasar adelante.
Al punto toca la música discordantemente; Ja antorcha del P\ Gr\ M\ se extingue, y la puerta se abre con gran ruido. El Heraldo de Armas aparece de nuevo en esta y el Maestro de Ceremonias, con su sombrero hasta los ojos y su espada, desnuda, se adelanta, toma at Candidato por el brazo y le dice:
Gr\ M\ de C\ : ¿Quieres seguir adelante? ¡Está bien, el paso es irrevocable, y cualquiera que sea tu destino, ya no podrás evitarlo! Ven, pues conmigo para bien o para mal, según tus merecimientos. La suerte dirá si has obrado bien o mal.
Lo llevan violentamente a la
segunda cámara


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Segunda Camara

El Hierofante (2o. Gran Teniente) y el Sacrificador, (Gran Orador) se encuentran en esta Cámara. El primero lleva puesto un habito de color blanco y una barba del mismo color. Su rostro esta cubierto con un velo; sobre su cabeza una corona con hojas de encino. El sacrificador lleva igualmente un velo; está vestido con un habito verde y lleva una corona de heno. Ambos están de pie. El P\ Gr\ M\ cerca del Altar de los Perfumes.
El Orador, cerca del Altar de los Sacrificios. En el Altar se encuentra un recipiente de plata con perfumes, y al lado de este una bandeja con ascuas. Sobre el segundo Altar, además del alcohol, hay un vaso con flores. Sobre el Altar de los perfumes una cuchara de plata en forma de concha. Cesa la música. Al ver aproximarse al Postulante con el Maestro de Ceremonias, el Hierofante dico con voz solemne y pausada:
Hierof\ : ¿Quién es Irf persona que te acompaña?
Gr\ M\ de C\ : Es un Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia (o Principe Rosa Cruz) que ha vencido el terror de la muerte; desea la iniciación y ser admitido entre los Pobres Soldados Compañeros del Templo de Salomón.
Si el Candidato ha recibido el grado 28° continuara:
Como Caballero del Sol ha visto la verdad cara a cara.
Hierof\ : Tu sabes bien, Caballero Gran Maestro de Ceremonias, la importancia de nuestros secretes y las precauciones con que los comunicamos.
¿Estás preparado a responder de la discreción del Postulante?
Lo esta él para someterse a las pruebas de los Jueces Francos?
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Ha resistido sin desfallecer las pruebas preparatorias, y esa resuelto a pasar adelante.
Hierof\ : ¿Estás dispuesto a apoyarlo?
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Lo estoy.
Hierof\ : Puesto que el Postulante esta dispuesto a sufrir las pruebas de los Jueces Francos y desea la iniciación, le permitiré que pase adelante siempre que tenga los merecimientos necesarios.
La música toca dulcemente. Un Caballero que se oculta detrás del cortinaje, pronuncia de una manera pausada y solemne las siguientes frases:
"Todo lo que quieras que los hombres hagan para contigo, haz para con ellos".
"No hagas a otro lo que no quieras para ti".
"Adora al Ser Supremo y rindele homenaje con veneración libre de supersticiones".
"No hagas imagen alguna de la Deidad a semejanza de la tuya propia".
"No seas egoísta, ni te apartes de los ignorantes y de los ignorados".
"No temas lo que te dañe a los ojos de los demás".
"No hagas esfuerzos para superar a otros; mas bien procura superarte a ti mismo'^.
"No pienses que la vida del hombre depende de la abundancia de las cosas materiales". n
"No pienses que te importa poco la moralidad publica.
"No aborrescas tanto al pecado que no puedas amar a los hombres".
"Se tan indulgente como los errores y faltas de tu vecino como con los tuyos propios".
"Ayuda y socorre a los desdichados".
"Se sincere y huye de la falsedad".
"Ten paciencia y no te imagines que mereces favores especiales de la Divinidad",
"Busca las virtudes y no los defectos entre los hombres".
"Sufre la adversidad con resignación.
Tales son los deberes de un filosofo y de un verdadero Caballero Kadosch.
Cesa la música.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hermano mío, deseas unirte a una Orden que ha trabajado en el silencio y en las sombras por mas de 500 anos,, con una sola mira; pero que ha logrado solo un éxito parcial hasta a la fecha. Si te unes a nosotros, tendrás que dedicarte a esta magna tarca. Hasta cierto punto has sido preparado para este en los Grades anteriores, y hoy estas ligado a nosotros por un Juramento Solemne. En el grado de Maestro sentiste simpatías por la leyenda del .cruel asesinato del Maestro Hiram o Khirum, aun cuando los criminales eran solo tres malhechores miserables y desconocidos entre una multitud que ha muchos anos paso al olvido. Tú no tienes por ello a nadie a quien vengar o castigar. Vamos ahora a revelarte una tragedia mas bárbara y sangrienta que aun esta sin castigo, y cuyos autores principales se encuentran entre los muertos desde hace mucho tiempo. Los verdaderos criminales, culpables de ese crimen, y de diez mil mas, parecidos, aun viven y gobiernan, y los hombres les rinden adoración y homenaje. Es ahora tu destino ayudarnos a tomar venganza justa y legal de estos criminales de alta categoría. Quizá tu perspicacia ha descorrido el velo parcial que oculta nuestros designios y que no descorremos totalmente hasta que hayamos probado tus cualidades por medio de nuevas pruebas.
Recordaras como se representan en los grades de los Elegidos de los Nueve y de los Quince la persecución y el castigo de las asesinos de Hiram.
Probablemente quedaste sorprendido al ver la sangrienta figura de la Venganza aparecer empuñando su daga en los reinos pacíficos y tranquilos de la Masonería, y pensaste que aquí no deberíamos ensenar la venganza y la siniestra retribución, sino al contrario, la misericordia y el perdón. Quizá pensaste que toda esa trama no era sino una alegoría cuyo sentido esotérico te seria explicado mas tarde. Si pensaste así, lo hiciste con acierto. Ese tiempo ha llegado. La Orden de los Caballeros Kadosch tiene como fin la venganza de un enorme crimen, no precisamente castigando a los instrumentos que lo cometieron, pues ellos han sido juzgados desde hace mucho tiempo por el Gran Juez de la Humanidad; sus huesos se han convertido en polvo, y el recuerdo de los que no han pasado al olvido ha sido infamado por la Historia. Nuestra Orden cooperando con otras, ha logrado ya, con sus influencias silenciosas, grandes resultados, y aún trabaja con empeño y constantemente hacia el gran fin.
Al principio era hostil a ciertos individuos, a ciertas dinastías, a un sacerdocio que usurpaba y abusaba de su tremendo poder temporal y espiritual, reclamando el derecho de decidir lo que el hombre debe pensar, perdonando los pecados y recibiendo dinero a cambio de indulgencias por crímenes cometidos, y a una Orden corrompida, que se había enriquecido a expensas de otra que había terminado sus días de utilidad. Ahora perseguimos con pies infatigables y ojos que no duermen, las personificaciones de los tres Asesinos, las encarnaciones del Mal, y trabajamos sin descanso en bien de la Humanidad y por la libertad de los hombres.
No debes imaginarte que somos conspiradores, enemigos del buen Gobierno, ni que laboramos contra la paz de las Naciones.
Trabajamos en secreto y somos cautelosos, para con aquellos que ingresan en nuestro seno, porque solo así obraremos con eficacia; pero no hemos olvidado nuestras obligaciones como Maestros Masones. No somos Apóstoles de credos inaceptables y vulgares. No buscamos el establecimiento de una utopia. Sabemos que los pueblos tienen las instituciones que merecen y que es imposible darles otras contra su voluntad. Jamás excitamos a la rebelión a pueblos no preparados para la libertad, impulsándoles a un peligro que no podremos evitar después.
No enseñamos doctrinas nuevas ni filosofías superficiales y falsas, que traten de generalidades y paradojas.
Luchamos por restaurar esa devoción y desinterés para con la Humanidad que impulsaron a ocho franceses de linaje noble, hombres de honor y de hacienda, a dedicarse a servicios arduos y a proteger a los peregrinos desarmados que por sus ideas piadosas hacían visitas a la ciudad Santa de Jerusalem. Allá por el año de 1118 esos franceses comparecieron ante Guarimond, el Patriarca de Jerusalem, y entre sus manos juraron cumplir fielmente los deberes que se habían impuesto al ingresar entre los pobres Soldados Compañeros del Templo de Salomon. De ahí tomo raíces lo que fue después una Gran Orden, formada por Soldados de la Cruz, defensores de Palestina y de Siria contra los Sarracenos y de España contra los Moros.
El trono cristiano de Jerusalem fue derrumbado. La Mezquita de Omar ocupa actualmente el lugar del Santo Templo. Las Cruzadas con toda su pompa y aparato de guerra y de romance pasaron al olvido. Una idea nueva ha tornado su lugar, con nuevas instituciones y nuevas miras; y si el Santo Sepulcro llega nuevamente a pertenecer a una Potencia cristiana, será como resultado de una guerra entre las grandes naciones, o de un convenio pacifico, y no como resultado de una nueva Cruzada.
Pero existen otros campos en que los Caballeros Kadosch, la Masonería militante del Templo, pueden obtener nuevos triunfos. Ya sabes que la Masonería Escocesa es enemiga de la opresión, de la injusticia y de la usurpación. Admitiendo en las filas de sus iniciados, bajo una forma de perfecta igualdad, a hombres de diversos credos y nacionalidades que sean merecedores de tal compañerismo, trabaja con el fin de emanciparles de su propia ignorancia, de los prejuicios y de los errores que les esclavizan, librándoles así del yugo, del despotismo y de la tiranía espiritual.
Ella no abrirá sus puertas a todo el mundo para quedar indefensa, como otras Ordenes que han brotado de las raíces del Kadosch, impotentes para obrar en el momento precise. Ni tampoco aceptara, a menos de que sus templos hayan caído bajo el dominio de un poder usurpador, dogmas impuestos por rey o emperador alguno. Una Orden caballeresca jamás debe ser impotente, a menos de ser despreciable. El Rito Antiguo y Aceptado no acepta sus oficiales de manos de los monarcas, ni recibe sus leyes y dogmas de ningún poder civil y eclesiástico.
¿Estás presto a dedicarte sin otros informes mas precisos a los grandes propósitos que te he indicado; a convertirte en servidor juramentado de la Orden; a obrar como tal, realmente y no solo de palabra, confiando en recibir después explicaciones mas amplias?
Cand\ : Lo estoy.
Hierof\ : ¿Has reflexionado debidamente lo que dices? ¿Comprendes que el trabajo de los Caballeros Kadosch no consiste en repetir unas cuantas frases de ritual; sino que estarás obligado al cumplimiento de un deber que exigirá sacrificios de tu parte y que te expondrá al peligro? ¿Comprendes qua esta Orden se ocupa de los negocios de las Naciones para llegar a ser nuevamente una Potencia en la Tierra, como lo es la famosa Orden de Jesús; pero con fines nobles, procurando estos fines por medios nobles también? Si esto no es lo que deseas, no podrás seguir adelante.
Reflexiona y contesta.
Cand\ : Lo deseo.
Hierof\ : Reflexiona nuevamente, no te hagas ilusiones ... ¿Es tu respuesta la misma?
Cand\ : Lo es.
Hierof\ : Por tercera vez te exhorto a que reflexiones; la vida o la muerte dependen de tu decisión, ¿Es tu respuesta la misma?
Cand\ : Lo es.
Hierof\ : Arrodíllate conmigo ante el Altar de la Verdad, y repite el juramento que han prestado todos los que te ha» precedido en este grado.


Segundo Juramento

Yo, ... deseando recibir este grado y después de maduras reflexiones, juro solemnemente dedicarme a la consecución de los fines de los Caballeros Kadosch, por cualquier medio, según se me ordene por autoridad masónica competente. Juro dedicar a este servicio mi fuerza física, mi palabra, mis influencias, mi inteligencia y mi vida. Juro ser sumiso y obediente a las autoridades legitimas del Rito Antiguo Aceptado Escocés. Acepto el apostolado de la Verdad y de los Derechos del Hombre y cumpliré con mi deber como verdadero Kadosch. Amen.
El Hierof. hace que el Cand\ se ponga de pie y le dice:
Hierof\ : Aquí no revivimos la antigua costumbre de quemar incienso y ofrecer sacrificios a los Dioses. Nosotros no tomamos erróneamente el símbolo por la cosa simbolizada; pero los pensamientos pueden expresarse por medio de símbolos como se expresan por medio de palabras, y por eso vas a quemar incienso como un homenaje al Ser Supremo, para que te ayude a cumplir con los deberes que has contraído en esta noche.
El Hierofante entrega el recipiente de los perfumes y la cuchara de plata al Postulante, y este echa una cantidad pequeña de perfume sobre las brazas. El Hierofante hace lo mismo y después dice al Candidato:
Hierof\ : Ve al Altar de los Sacrificios.
El Postulante obedece y el Oficiante dice:
Hierof\ : Este es el Altar de la Masonería, en el no ofrecemos sacrificios a la Divinidad, ni quemamos los frutos de la Tierra, ni carne o la sangre de los animales, el fuego era el símbolo antiguo de la purificación y una de las pruebas de la iniciación. Por el fuego se consumían antiguamente los cuerpos de los muertos, y los átomos pasaban a la atmosferia para entrar en otras combinaciones. En este fuego, símbolo también de la Divinidad, símbolo del cielo y de la virtud, ofrecemos nuestro sacrificio a la Masonería.
El Sacrificador entrega al Postulante una copa con una substancia perfumada, compuesta con ingredientes de resina, y dice:
Sacrif\ : Si estas presto a hacer un sacrificio y en Sobre el Santo Altar de la Masonería y del Kadosch cumplimiento de tu segundo Juramento repite conmigo y ofrece a la vez tus obligaciones.
La siguiente formula se pronuncia por el Sacrificador, y el Postulante la repite, poniendo a una señal dada por aquel, en el recipiente de alcohol, una pastilla de la composición a cada una de las pausas que están señaladas en seguida con una X.


Sacrificio

hago un sacrificio. X Sacrifico en este fuego sagrado mi amor a la holganza, mi amor propio y mi indiferencia hacia los intereses de los demás. X Sacrifico el orgullo de mi propia opinión, de mi egoísmo, de mi resistencia a abandonar mis juicios después de haber oído la decisión de mis superiores legales. X Sacrifico mi amor a las riquezas y al lucro cuando están en pugna con los intereses de la Orden, de la Humanidad y de la Caridad. X Sacrifico mi vanidad, orgullo, celos, envidia y rencores personales en bien de la Orden y de mis compañeros. X Sacrifico mis deseos de recibir honores y distinciones, para así poder servir y obrar en beneficio de la Orden. X Sacrifico todas mis pasiones y apetitos sensuales por ser estos indignos de todo buen Mason y de un Caballero Kadosch. Amen. X.
Al pronunciar la ultima palabra, el Orador hecha al alcohol una substancia que producirá un humo espeso.
El Gran M\ de Cer\ toma la mano del Postulante y lo conduce rápidamente a la puerta del Tercer Departamento, en donde llama como Caballeri de San Andrés de Escocia (o como Rosa Cruz); lo deja en manos de uno de los Caballeros y regresa a su puesto en el Areópago.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Tercera Cámara

Los miembros del Areópago estarán preparados para recibir al Postulante. Cada uno llevara puesto un habito largo, de color negro con capuchón sobre la cabeza, y un velo del mismo color cubriendo el rostro completamente.
Todos llevan espadas y una vara blanca en la mano. Usaran collarines sencillos de color carmesí, con medallas de oro suspendidas de la parte delantera. Cada medalla llevara el número que corresponda a cada uno de los Jueces.
El numero 1 corresponde al Supremo Juez, etc. El Preboste de Justicia llevara hábito negro (Dalmatica), yelmo con la visera calada, una espada y un puñal. El cinturón será de color negro. Se encuentra de pie cerca de la puerta y en el interior. Al oír la alarma a la puerta,
el Primer Teniente pregunta:
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : ¿Quién llama?
Preb\ : Un Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia y Caballero del Sol (o Príncipe Rosa Cruz) quien ha ofrecido incienso en el ara de la Sabiduría Infinita: ha hecho sacrificio en el Altar de la Masonería y del Kadosch, y ahora esta dispuesto a sufrir las pruebas de los Jueces Francos, para ser admitido entre las milicias del Templo de Salomon.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : ¿Su nombre?
Preb\ : X... X...
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : ¿Ha prestado los Juramentos necesarios?
Preb\ : Los ha prestado.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Dale entrada.
El Preboste de Justicia abre la puerta; entra el Postulante, sobre quien se ha puesto un velo negro. El Preboste lo toma del brazo y dice:
Preb\ : No estoy en este lugar para impedirte que sigas tu destino, sino para advertirle que si el valor te falta una vez dado el Primer paso, estarás perdido.
Lo conduce al centro del salón. El Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ dice:
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Caballero de la Orden de San Andrés de Escocia, grande debe ser tu valor cuando quieres sujetarte a las pruebas de los Jueces Francos.
Preb\ : Venerables y Augustos Jueces Francos, me permito pediros gracia para este Postulante. Ha sido debidamente recomendado para que lo recibamos como Caballero Kadosch, ha prestado sus juramentos después da haber conocido los deberes que entrañan, y estoy convencido de que merece lo que solicita.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Caballero Preboste de Justicia.
¿Es este el Caballero que se expone al severo juicio de este Tribunal, confiado en la pureza de sus intenciones, en su amor hacia sus Hermanos y en su odio a la injusticia y a la opresión? ¿No sabe que esta en presencia de los sucesores de aquellos severos y cultos Jueces Francos que condenaron a los Reyes y desafiaron a los Obispos de Roma?
Tu sabes que solo admitimos entre nosotros a aquellas personas cuya integridad, reputación sin mancha, honradez y honor los elevan sobre las masas de la Humanidad; cuyo valor, celo y fidelidad los ponen fuera de toda duda con respecto a sus intenciones, y a los que están preparados para cooperar en la gran obra que corresponde a los Caballeros Kadosch. Jamás admitimos a aquellos que no se han emancipado de los apetitos de los sentidos, y que no han logrado, guiados por la razón e inspirados por la fe el descubrimiento de las verdades excelsas, ni han podido penetrar el espeso velo que oculta a la masa de los mortales los misterios de la naturaleza. Muchos, Hermano mío; son los llamados; pero pocos son los escogidos. Muchos desfallecen en el camino y otros se extravían y se pierden. ¿Conoces también a este Aspirante que puedes responder de sus cualidades?
¡Hay de ti si mientes! Bien conoces el peligro a que te expones en compañía del Candidato.
Cap\ de Guard\ : Supremo Juez, el Postulante ha recibido varias veces nuestros consejos y la oportunidad de retirarse según nuestras costumbres. Ignora lo que puede encontrar aquí pero habiendo oído sus protestas y Juramentos y observado que esta resuelto a pasar delante, decidí traerlo ante vosotros sus Jueces. También estoy dispuesto a asumir la responsabilidad de sus actos.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Esta bien. No te quejes si te aplicamos en compañía del Postulante, la terrible pena en que puedes incurrir, y toda vez que esta dispuesto a someterse a nuestra justicia, hazle que se descubra, que se arrodille frente sus Jueces y que espere su sentencia con resignación.
El Postulante se arrodilla y extiende su mano como si fuera a prestar un Juramento.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : 2o. y 3er. Jueces Francos, procedad en silencio a recibir la votación, Jueces Francos, i Permitiremos que el Postulante prosiga? Os recuerdo que aquí ni la amistad, ni el odio, ni el favor, ni el prejuicio, deben influir en la votación.
Los Jueces Francos designados al efecto recogerán el balotaje, votando cada Juez en voz baja. Después do haber recibido la votación informaran al Supremo Juez del resultado, dando ellos su voto también en voz baja.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Jueces Francos, uno de vosotros ha votado por la negativa y el Postulante esta condenado, a menos que el que lo condeno este dispuesto a exponer sus razones.
Un Juez: Juez Supremo, el voto negativo es mío, porque temo que las opiniones del Postulante no sean masónicas, sino Jesuíticas; temo que en materia de religión sea un sectario intolerante; temo que este dispuesto a tolerar viejos abusos, y que su rápida carrera masónica sea solo debido al favoritismo y a la debilidad de sus hermanos. Para reconsiderar mi voto pido su profesión de fe en Masonería, en Religión y en Política.
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Levántate, Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia (o Principe Rosa Cruz), has oído la decisión del Areópago, los Jueces Francos piden que antes de recibirte finalmente les presentes tu profesión de fe en Masonería, en Religión y en Política. Retírate, Preboste de Justicia, y cumple con tu deber.
Música. El Preboste de Justicia cubre la cabeza del Candidato y se retira con el a una pieza en donde le suministrara recado de escribir para que escriba su profesión de fe, bajo los títulos de "fe masónica", "fe política", "fe religiosa", la fecha y la firma; le advierte que cuando termine le llame dando un golpe en la puerta. Se retira, dejándole solo. Cesa la música. Cuando el Preboste es llamado recibe la profesión de fe y deja al Postulante al cuidado de un Caballero. Vuelve al Areópago y entrega el papel al Supremo Juez, quien lo loe en alta , voz y dice:
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Jueces Francos, habéis oído la profesión de fe del Postulante; si estáis satisfechos y lo consideráis digno de seguir adelante, votad de conformidad; de lo contrario rechazadlo. Tercer Juez Franco, toma la votación por escrutinio secreto.
El Tercer Juez Franco toma los votos empezando por el Juez Supremo y termina por el suyo. Después del escrutinio presenta la caja al Supremo Juez. Si hubiera uno o mas votos en contra, así lo declarara el Supremo Juez, y el Postulante es informado que no podrá pasar adelante y se le hace que saiga del salón. Si no hay votos en contra, el Supremo Juez dice:
Prim\ Gr\ Ten\ : Caballero Preboste de Justicia, ve por el Postulante y regresa con el al Areópago.
Vuelve el Postulante descubierto. El Supremo Juez le dice:
Sup\ Juez: Los Jueces Francos por medio del escrutinio secreto, han decidido por unanimidad que tu profesión de fe te hace merecedor de la investidura de Caballero Kadosch, y toda sospecha en tu contra se ha desvanecido; ¡te felicito por el resultado! Ilemos conocido tu amor a la Divinidad, tu afecto por tus semejantes y tu odio contra la Impostura y la Tiranía. Tu profesión de fe, certificada por nosotros, quedara a perpetuidad en nuestros archivos, el Areópago esta satisfecho de tu honor y de tu buena fe y consciente en que pases adelante; pero antes de comunicarte nuestro secreto, es preciso tener la seguridad de que podemos confiar en ti. Por no haber tornado las debidas precauciones, hemos admitido otras veces, miembros indignos que nos han hecho danos irreparables y han sido la causa de que otros hombres buenos y dignos se hayan abstenido de entrar en nuestra Orden.
En otro tiempo, ya sea por imprudencia o por traición este grado cayo en manos de los Jesuitas, quienes lo usaron para los fines mas bajos y sorprendieron a muchos masones estimables, haciéndoles jurar obediencia a ciertos "superiores", haciéndoles aprendices de la traición, de la mentira y del asesinato. Si nuestros propósitos o nuestra existencia llegasen a ser conocidos prematuramente, podríamos sufrir un fracaso, o cuando menos un retraso en nuestro éxito. Comprenderás todo esto plenamente cuando nuestro secreto se te comunique en su totalidad y recibas la instrucción correspondiente; cuando la nube que ahora nos oculta se evapore, y puedas vernos como fuimos en los días de nuestra gloria, cuando nuestros Grandes Maestros eran iguales a los Reyes y llegaron a tener entre sus manos la corona de Jerusalem. A ese rango ya no aspiramos; pero ahora nuestra mira es mas noble, pues solo pretendemos distinguirnos entre los masones y ser llamados los benefactores de la Humanidad.
Hemos esbozado ante ti algunos de nuestros principios y aludido a los fines de este grado eminente que en otro tiempo fue considerado como el non-plus-ultra de la Masonería. Antes de decir más, debemos exigir que prestes otro Juramento aun más solemne que los anteriores. Si algo has oído u observado que te impida prestarlo, o si sientes algún temor o duda, puedes aún retirarte con honor, debiendo advertirte que una vez prestado, jamás podrás negarte a cumplirlo y quedaras ligado a nosotros para siempre.
Habrá una pausa para que el Postulante pueda reflexionar; si rehusa pasar adelante, o demuestra temor o vacilación, el Sup\ Juez, hará que cubra el Templo, y termina la Ceremonia. En este caso, jamás podrá solicitar nuevamente el Grado en ningún Co use jo. Si esta dispuesto a pasar adelante, se le hará que se arrodille con los brazos cruzados sobre el pecho y dirá:


Tercer Juramento

Yo..., de mi libre y espontánea voluntad, prometo solemnemente socorrer al ignorante, al débil y al oprimido, y castigar al opresor, al malévolo y al usurpador. Juro no calumniar a ningún Caballero Kadosch, ni provocarle o aceptar de el un desafío, ni causarle mal alguno, sino antes bien ayudarle en todas sus necesidades; y si le encontrase como enemigo en el campo de batalla, y se diese a conocer por el signo de "socorro", le defenderé y salvare su vida si me fuese posible. Juro además que vindicare el derecho y la Verdad, aún por medio de las armas si así me lo ordenasen las autoridades legitimas de la Orden, siempre que al obrar de ese modo no cometa el delito de traición ni me constituya en enemigo del país en donde nací; y si violo este Juramento, me someteré al castigo que me imponga este Tribunal, al que reconoceré en tal caso, como a mi Supremo Juez.
Así sea.
Después del Juramento, se indica al Postulante que se levante. El Supremo Juez, alzando la punta do su espada hacia el cielo, dice:
Sup\ Juez: ¡Justicia contra los tiranos! ¡a contra los perseguidos! ¡Justicia contra los que engañan y defraudan al pueblo!
Envaina después su espada, rompe su vara en pedazos, arrojándolos a los pies del Postulante y dice:
Sup\ Juez: ¡Que el G\ A\ D\ U\ rompa así a pedazos la fuerza de los opresores!
Los otros Jueces hacen lo mismo sucesivamente, pronunciando la misma invocación, y se retiran dejando al Postulante con el Preboste de Justicia. El Preboste le conduce a la antecámara, dejándolo bajo la custodia de un Caballero, y va a ocupar su puesto en el Senado.


----------



## Jarra&Pedal (27 Nov 2019)

martingala dijo:


> Si la masonería es tan guay, altruista y filantrópica porqué es secreta?



Porque es el gobierno en la sombra, teledirigidos por los gabachos


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Cuarta Cámara


Cuarta Cámara

En la Cuarta Cámara, los Oficiales se encuentran con traje de Ceremonia y en sus respectivos puestos. Las bujías estarán encendidas. Encontrándose todo preparado, el Pod\ Gr\ M\ ordena al M\ de Cer\ que introduzca al Postulante. Ese Oficial se retira, lo trae a la puerta y llama con la batería del Grado.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Primer Teniente. ¿Quién interrumpe nuestras deliberaciones?
Prim\ Ten\ : Caballero Segundo Teniente. ¿Quién interrumpe nuestras deliberaciones?
Seg\ Ten\ : Caballero Capitán de Guardias. ¿Quién interrumpe nuestras deliberaciones?
El Capitán de Guardias abre la puerta.
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Soy yo, el Gran Maestro de Ceremonias, con un Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia (o un Principe Rosa Cruz, según queda dicho), quien ha obtenido una sentencia favorable en el Areópago y solicita se le confiera el grado de Caballero Kadosch.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Preguntadle su nombre y con que derecho pide que se le admita.
Prim\ Ten\ : Caballero Segundo Teniente, preguntadle su nombre y con que derecho pide que se le admita.
Seg\ Ten\ : Caballero Capitán de Guardias, preguntadle su nombre y con que derecho pide que se le admita.
Cap\ de Guard\ : Decidnos su nombre y con que derecho pide que se le admita.
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Su nombre es ... y su derecho lo funda en los altos Grados Masónicos que posee. Pide que se le admita por ser HOMBRE y expresa sus derechos con la palabra MESCHTAR (imperio).
Pod\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Entrad!
El M\ de Cer\ entra con el Postulante y ambos se sitúan frente al mausoleo.
Pod\ Gr\ M\ : Cab\ M\ de Cer\ , eres audaz al traer aquí a esta persona, alegando únicamente que es HOMBRE y que sus derechos se expresan con la palabra "Imperio". El ser HOMBRE no da ningún derecho a penetrar aquí, y los que entran, lo hacen para obedecer y no para gobernar.
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Poderosísimo Gran Maestro, quise decir que es un hombre en el sentido antiguo de la palabra romana "vir". Un verdadero varón, uno en quien pueder tener confianza, y cuya inteligencia ha llegado a la madurez. Su imperio lo ejerce sobre si mismo. Ha vencido el temor a la muerte; ha sacrificado sus debilidades y opiniones en el Altar de la Masonería y ahora pretende que se le admita como Soldado del Santo Imperio.
Cab\ Seg\ Ten\ : ¿Es el un HOMBRE en ese sentido?
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Así lo creo.
Pod\ Gr\ M\ : En tal caso debe sin duda venerar a los muertos dignos y grandes. Que se arrodille ante el mausoleo.
El M\ de Cer\ hace que el aspirante se arrodille dando frente al mausoleo, y que extienda su mano derecha hacia la urna en donde están grabadas las letras J.B. M.
Pod\ Gr\ M\ : Cab\ de San Andrés de Escocia (o Principe Rosa Cruz), hasta ahora has sido un Postulante; de hoy en adelante serás un Aspirante; aprende como se alcanzan la grandeza y la inmortalidad. Esas letras son las iniciales de un Hombre Grande y Bueno, Jefe de una Orden cuyos Consejos y Prioratos existían en todos los países de Europa; cuyos Grandes Maestros se sentaban en un escalón mas alto que el de los Embajadores de los Reyes, y en cuyas filas los Príncipes se sentían orgullosos de servir como humildes Caballeros. Su memoria es inmortal. Después de haber sido descuartizado, el fuego encendido por la avidez y la avaricia consumió todo lo que de el era mortal, y su espíritu regreso a la Fuente Divina de la que era una emanación; pero su ejemplo perdura por los siglos de los siglos. Si quieres pasar adelante, tendrás que prepararte para ofrecer tu vida como el lo hizo, mas bien que consentir deshonra alguna para la Orden. ¿Aceptas ese ejemplo como tu ley en el futuro.
Cand\ : Lo acepto.
Pod\ Gr\ M\ : Levántate y toma asiento.
El aspirante se pone de pie y después se sienta, dando frente al Presidente quien prosigue:
P\ Gr\ M\ : En este Grado, la Masonería te llama una vez mas para honrar la memoria de un Hombre injustamente asesinado, así como en los grades anteriores te llamo la atención hacia las heridas sangrientas del Maestro Hiram o Kirhum. Natural es que no hayas sentido pesar por la muerte de uno que fue asesinado hace mas de 30 siglos, como lo sentirías si se tratase de un hombre que hubieses conocido y amado. Fue en vano que te excitasen a lamentar su muerte, como la de aquellos que han estado cerca de ti; es igualmente inútil el que te exhortemos a lamentar la muerte del mártir que hoy honramos.
Las páginas dolorosas de la historia del mundo están sembradas con nombres de mártires. En todas épocas y en todas las edades, la Tiranía, el Fanatismo y la Brutalidad, han hecho multitud de victimas. En esta nuestra edad de agitación y de lucha, la vida es demasiado barata para lamentar la muerte de un hombre que paso a la historia hace varíes siglos, y si fuese posible tal dolor, ¿por qué no lamentar la muerte de Sócrates, de Seneca, la de Coligny, la de Manuel Servet, o la de tantos apóstoles de la Humanidad, que fueron crucificados, decapitados y quemados vivos, victimas eminentes de las sospechas y de las cobardías del déspota, de la intolerancia del sacerdote, de la rapacidad del noble, o de la crueldad o ingratitud del pueblo?
Si has meditado sobre los grades anteriores, habrás comprendido que la leyenda de Hiram y los lamentos de los Masones por su fin trágico, tienen un sentido mas profundo de lo que parece a primera vista, puesto que es evidente que el pueblo masónico no podía haberse dedicado desde hace tantos siglos a lamentar la muerte de un hombre, solo por haber sido bueno, y que no se distinguió por actos sublimes de filantropía y de virtud. Preguntaras por que se te llama de nuevo a lamentar la muerte de otro cuyas hazañas no registra la historia, asesinado por dos malhechores de mas alto rango que los que asesinaron a Hiram en el Templo, pero que, como individuos, ocupan tan bajo nivel como los tres compañeros traidores y crueles. Igualmente te preguntaras que lección encierra para la Humanidad el hecho de que tres bandidos, donde quiera que haya sido, asaltasen y diesen muerte a un hombre, con el solo fin de lucrar, y te quejarás de que muchas veces se te ha prometido una explicación que jamás has recibido; y debemos admitir que tu impaciencia es fundada. La Masonería es la Filosofía que enseña por medio de signos, así como la Historia es la Filosofía que enseña por medio de ejemplos.
Hiram el Maestro era un hombre del pueblo un mecánico, que trabajaba principalmente el hierro y el bronce, en medio de un pueblo dividido en castas, en donde todo el poder, tanto real como sacerdotal, estaba en manos de ciertas familias. La masonería lo eligió como tipo de las clases trabajadoras, de las masas del pueblo cuyas manos producen lo que las clases consumen y crean las fortunas que malgastan los afortunados. Es también el tipo de aquellos artesanos de las grandes ciudades que durante la Edad Media empezaron a derribar el Trono y la nobleza, y levantaron las primeras barricadas de la libertad contra el poder brutal y la tiranía legalizada.
El asesinato de ese hombre es el tipo de la suerte de los que primero proclamación los derechos de las masas sufrientes y mudas de la Humanidad y las exhortaron a vindicar esos derechos; la suerte de los GRACOS, de los RIENZI, y la de tantos otros que se han interpuesto entre el pueblo y sus opresores, recibiendo el puñal o el cadalso como único premio. Todos han caído por culpa de uno o de otro de los tres enemigos; la voracidad de los Reyes y de los nobles; el fanatismo del sacerdocio, y las violencias insensatas y bestiales de la plebe ignorante.
La Masonería igualmente simboliza con esa muerte la somnolencia entupida de un pueblo sumergido en esclavitud denigrante, que besa sus cadenas y abraza los pies de aquellos que lo pisoten; conforme con ser esclavo, con tal de que pueda comer y beber; murmurando sus plegarias incoherentes a un Dios que desconoce, dictadas por un sacerdocio al que venera como si hubiera recibido de Dios el poder de dar o de quitar la vida eterna.
Los tres asesinos del pueblo son los mismos que han dado muerte a todos los Apóstoles de la Libertad; a todos los Caudillos de los pueblos; Herodés el Tirano, Caifás el Gran Sacerdote, y la plebe que pedía a gritos la libertad de Barrabas el Malhechor, y la muerte de Jesús el Cristo.
La Masonería sabiamente ha escogido a Hiram el Artífice y a Jesús de Nazareth como ejemplares de Virtud y de Fidelidad, y como tipos de todos los que han procurado emancipar al mundo de la tiranía Espiritual mantenida por Pontífices, Demagogos y Déspotas; de ahí que la Masonería no repita la Leyenda con el objeto de inspirar tristeza o dolor por los Asesinos. No exige monumentos a su memoria a causa de su muerte y de la perdida que ha sufrido, sino para ensenar a su iniciados, por medio de estos ejemplos, a maldecir la existencia de esos tres asesinos, los mas grandes enemigos de la felicidad humana, y a luchar contra ellos con una hostilidad inquebrantable. Más tarde sabrás contra quienes tenemos que combatir; basta decirte por ahora que aquí, como en otras partes, no pedimos de ti un dolor ficticio o un simulacro de tristeza. Aquí, como en otras partes también tenemos una mira diferente. No es una farsa lo que representamos, sino algo muy serio en el fondo. La Leyenda de Hiram es solo una parábola, una leyenda que simboliza varias cosas. La Masonería procura por medio de la unión, aumentando sus miembros y su fuerza, ensenar sus nobles y sublimes doctrinas para evitar hasta donde sea posible una repetición de asesinatos como el de Jesús de Nazareth por los Jerarcas de Judea, de Hipatia, por Cirilo de Alejandría; de los sacerdotes de Francia por los revolucionarios y de los horrores inauditos de la Inquisición.
Procura también establecer en todas partes el reinado de la Libertad, de la Paz, de la Tolerancia; de esa Libertad y Tolerancia para los pueblos que no están aptos para una Libertad completa; pero que les asegura, cuando menos, leyes justas y los derechos comunes a la Humanidad, la protección contra la rapiña y la licencia, la plena libertad de venerar a, Dios como les parezca y la emisión libre de sus Opiniones. Si no puede evitar la guerra entre Naciones, ni las guerras civiles, cuando menos procura mitigar sus horrores y atrocidades. No permanecerá tranquila cuando los ciudadanos pacíficos sean robados y ultrajados; cuando la barbarie y el salvajismo se hayan injertado en la civilización, o cuando la crueldad y la villanía sean premiadas con honores y distinciones.
Por tu resolución y valor, veo tu determinación de pasar adelante; tu conformidad con los principios que hemos delineado te ha hecho acreedor a nuestra confianza y estimación,
y estamos dispuestos a conferirte el titulo de Kadosch. Antes de hacerlo, tenemos que practicar una antigua ceremonia y darte una serie de lecciones impresionantes.
Levántate, Hermano mío, para que el M\ de C\ te conduzca a la Escala Misteriosa.
Se descubre la Escala Misteriosa y se conduce al Candidato hacia ella dando frente a la misma.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Oficiales y Caballeros. Rodead la Escala Misteriosa.
Una voz que todos se encuentran alrededor de la Escala, el P\ Gr\ M\ ordena al Aspirante que suba el primer escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hermano mío, la Escala se compone de dos soportes; en uno de ellos se encuentran las palabras AHEB ALOH "ama a Dios" y en el otro las palabras AHEB KEROBO "ama a tu prójimo". Ellas simbolizan las dos columnas de la Felicidad, de la Moralidad y de la excelsa Virtud, y hacen referencia a la siguiente frase que fue la contestación a la pregunta de un joven deseoso de saber como debía obrar para encontrar la salvación. "Ama a Dios con todo tu corazón, con toda tu alma, con toda su mente y toda tu fuerza, y a tu prójimo como a ti mismo; si esto haces, vivirás".
La Humanidad es nuestro prójimo. Somos todos de la misma familia, pues así como el hombre recibió de Dios el halito de vida, así recibimos de El nuestra inteligencia que en cada uno de nosotros es un rayo del Intelecto Unico y de la Inteligencia Universal, así como cada rayo de luz es una manifestación limitada de la Luz única y primordial.
AHEB no solamente quiere decir Amor, sino también "amigo intimo y familiar con el". Así como los lazos de la Simpatía nos unen a toda la Humanidad, así nos unen a toda la Divinidad. El significado original de la palabra AHEB es: "desear aspirar a", pues siempre existe en el alma el anhelo de volver a la Deidad, fuente de sn origen, y la convicción de que estará cerca de ella en el futuro.
Hay siete escalones en cada tramo, y cada escalón lleva un nombre; en un tramo, las palabras están escritas en hebreo, y en el otro es español; el nombre del primer escalón, sobre el que te encuentras, es: "TSEDEKAH", "Derecho", "Justicia", "Probidad". Ser justo y recto es la base de toda virtud y excelencia, siendo sobre todo cualidades esenciales del carácter de un verdadero Cab\ Kadosch, quien aun en el caso de tener que castigar debe ser hombre probo y recto,-para poder ser justo.
TSEDEKAH también quiere decir: "Beneficencia", "Salud" y "Seguridad".
El P\ Gr\ M\ da un malletazo, y el Aspirante se pone sobre el segundo escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : El segundo escalón sobre el que te encuentras, se llama SIIOAH LABAN "Equidad pura y perfecta"; el cuarto y quinto Sefirotes, como sabes, son respectivamente "la Justicia o Severidad y la Benignidad o Misericordia de Dios". Benignidad en KABALAII quiere decir "blanco o blancura". Los siete escalones, son las analogías humanas de los Sefirotes Divinos y este escalón te enseña a no insistir en lo que en estricta justicia te pertenece, y a no hacer hincapié en la letra de la ley positiva, hasta el limite extreme de tus derechos, sino a ceder mucho a la Equidad para templar la Justicia, sobre todo cuando se trate de tus inferiores y de aquellos que son débiles. La justicia no requiere que castiguemos todas las ofensas cometidas en contra nuestra, ni tampoco que dejemos de castigar lo que castigo merece. Dios no ha hecho que sea in justo el perdonar; todo lo contrario, nos excita a que perdonemos a nuestro hijo o a nuestro hermano; no existe una vara común para medir la proporción de castigo que merece una ofensa.
¿Quién es aquel que pueda decir la cantidad o clase de dolor que debemos emplear? Y ¿hasta que grado puede convertirse la Justicia en Venganza y Crueldad? SHAOH quiere decir: "igualar, nivelar, ser justo, ser recto, equilibrar; tranquilizar".
El P\ Gr\ M\ da otro golpe y el Aspirante sube el tercer escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : El tercer escalón sobre el que te encuentras es MATOC "amabilidad", "dulzura", esa cualidad que hace a su poseedor ser amado por todos, y es la belleza y el atributo de todo trato social; de ella proviene la cortesía, la afabilidad que debe tener todo Caballero Kadosch; de ella proviene también el don de la persuasión por el cual los hombres de buena voluntad pueden encaminar por el sendero de la Virtud a los hermanos errantes y volverlos al camino de la Felicidad, pues la admonición severa y, brusca solamente sirve para desviarnos de el mas aun. Es igualmente el origen de Merced y el equilibrio de la Justicia, Equidad o Benignidad siendo también la Armenia y la Belleza de las naturalezas Divinas y Humanas.
Literalmente, MATOC, quiere decir: "dulzura" "suavidad".
El P\ Gr\ M\ da otro golpe y el Aspirante asciende al cuarto escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : El cuarto escalón sobre el que descansas se llama AMUNAH "buena fe", "fidelidad", "garantía", "firmeza", "estabilidad", las grandes virtudes del Caballero y del Mason. No es ni lo uno ni lo otro el que no es fiel al cumplimiento de su palabra en cualquiera de los actos de su vida publica o privada; la palabra de un Caballero Kadosch debe tener más valor que los Juramentos o protestas de otros hombres.
El P\ Gr\ M\ da otro golpe y el Aspirante sube al quinto escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : El quinto escalón sobre el que te encuentras, tiene el nombre de KHAMAL SAGHIA, "mucho trabajo o labor" y te enseñara que solo por medio de un esfuerzo continúe y con mucho trabajo puedes llegar a vencer todos los obstáculos en la vida; solo así podrás alcanzar la victoria o la Superioridad y la Gloria, que son análogas respectivamente al séptimo y al octavo Sefirotes. Solo los que han empleado su inteligencia en grandes empresas llegan a alcanzar grandes éxitos. Sin una labor no interrumpida jamás podrá llevar a cabo la Masonería todo 'lo que pretende, y si sus miembros solo se reúnen de vez en cuando, para simular unas cuantas ceremonias, u oir con apatía algunos preceptos mas o menos elevados, o para contribuir con míseras cantidades, guiados por una caridad vanidosa y hueca, poco harán en beneficio de la Humanidad, y menos todavía por su propia honra y la de la Orden.
El P\ Gr\ M\ da otro golpe y el Aspirante sube el sexto escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : El sexto escalón sobre el cual estas posado, tiene el nombre de SABAL, "el que lleva una carga, un peso", una de las virtudes mas necesarias en este mundo de indolencia y apatía. El hombre entusiasta y de convicciones encuentra a menudo oposición por parte de los calculadores, de los egoístas y de los tímidos. Si concibe una gran idea, muy pocos son los que la aprecian en todo su valor, y menos aun son los que se interesan por ella y que se prestan ayuda. Así sucede que el entusiasmo a los 25 años, se convierte en misántropo a los 50.
El Libertador generalmente se convierte en autócrata, no por tener la intención o ambición de serlo, si no porque se aburre de su tarea y porque no encuentra en el pueblo verdaderos deseos de ser libre; en la Masonería misma es tarea hercúlea el llevar a cabo alguna reforma. Si deseas hacer una, por sabia y necesaria que sea, si te empeñas en corregir un error o abuso, encontraras sonrisas desdeñosas aquí, apatía y crueldad acullá; oposición por un lado, pronósticos de fracaso por otro; rutina estúpida, envidias y celos. El verbo SABAL quiere decir "sostener un peso", "levantar", "eregir", y el sustantivo "una carga", un "peso".
El P\ Gr\ M\ da otro golpe y el Aspirante sube al séptimo escalón.
P\ Gr\ M\ : El séptimo y ultimo escalón sobre el que te encuentras, tiene los nombres de GAMUL BINAH TABUNAH, es decir "obra", "inteligencia", "perspicacia". La segunda palabra es el nombre del Tercer Sefirote de la Kabalah. Las tres palabras juntas quieren decir que un Caballero Kadosch no debe contentarse con la rutina diaria del deber, ni con solo poseer virtudes que no le eleven y distingan del nivel común; ni tampoco debe estar satisfecho con un éxito mediocre en sus empresas; sino que, al contrario, debe procurar sobresalir en excelencia y superioridad y cumplir con su deber de una manera perfecta, procurando ser ilustre por sus esfuerzos extraordinarios en la practica de las virtudes, cualquiera que sea su tarea material o intelectual.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

El numero de los escalones corresponde al de los AMESHA CPENTA, o sean las Divinidades y Potencias de la Religión que los magos heredaron de Zaratustra; pero el significado de las palabras corresponde solo en parte a los nombres de esas Potencias, que son: La Sabiduría, su manifestación en la Humanidad como el Verbo; el Poder Divino; la Sabiduría Divina; Productividad; Salud, y Vitalidad.
Los hebreos las aumentaron a diez dándoles los nombres de Sefirotes, con nuevos caracteres y significados, y solamente uno de ellos, BINAII (entendimiento), se encuentra en la escalera misteriosa.
GAMUL BINATH TABUNAH: "acción", "intelecto", "intelectualidad" puede ser "acción" (en la creación y movimiento del Universo) del Verbo Divino, emanación o manifestación del Intelecto Divino. La tercera, segunda y primera AMESHIA CPENTAS son: ASHA. Poder Divino; VOHUMANO, la Sabiduría Divina o creación del Universo; y CPENTAMAINYU, la Sabiduría Divina existe en la Deidad ; y en el orden descendente, la Sabiduría Divina, el Verbo Divino, el Poder Divino.
Hay otros significados que podrá estudiar a su debido tiempo.
No es de creerse que estas coincidencias son accidentales y menos creíbles es que la escalera se escogió únicamente para ensenar máximas de moral. Con respecto a las Potencias Divinas y a la Doctrina completa de Zaratustra, basta decir por el momento haberte dado una ligera idea para estudio y meditación.
La música tocara por un momento y el P\ Gr\ M\ prosigue:
Pr\ Gr\ M\ : En el otro tramo de la escalera están escritos sobre los escalones los nombres de las ciencias que aprendiste cuando eras Compañero Mason, es decir: GRAMATICA, RETORICA, LOGICA, ARITMETICA, GEOMETRIA, MUSICA y ASTRONOMIA. Te ha de extrañar que en este alto Grado se repitan estos estudios al parecer rudimentarios y elementales, que ni aun en el segundo te eran desconocidos, por haberlos estudiado en las escuelas.
Por ahora no hay necesidad de repetir la instrucción que se encuentra en estos siete escalones de la Escalera Misteriosa; pero será provechoso que estudies la Leyenda en donde se encuentran explicadas estas ciencias.
El primer escalón, empezando por la parte superior, tiene el nombre de GRAMATICA. Ya conoces la acepción común de esta palabra; en la leyenda de este grado, encofrarás au significado adecuado, pues para el Kadosch los significados no son los mismos que para el Compañero. GRAMATICA es el medio por el cual un cerebro comunica sus ideas a otro, lo que constituyo el más maravilloso de los dones. Sírvete ponerlo sobre el escalón que representa esta palabra.
La RETORICA es el medio por el cual un cerebro apasiona u persuade a otro, legrando dominarlo y controlarlo, Sírvete ponerte sobre ese escalón.
La LOGICA es el ejercicio del poder del convencimiento; el cimiento fundamental sobre el que descansan todo poder y gobierno humano. Sírvete ponerte sobre dicho escalón.
La ARITMETICA es la ciencia de les Matemáticas y de la demostración matemática de la Física y de la Filosofía. Sírvete ponerte sobre ese escalón.
La GEOMETRIA trata de las grandes leyes que regulan los movimientos mecánicos del Universo, inmutables y exactos. Sírvete ponerte sobre este escalón que la representa.
La MUSICA es la ciencia de la armonía del Universo; el resultado de una ley única de armonía, y no de fuerzas mecánicas opuestas. Sírvete ponerte sobre ese escalón.
La ASTRONOMIA, estudiando el Libro de la Naturaleza, encuentra para la creación del Universo un motivo; la Beneficencia Infinita; y una ley, el amor infinito; Sírvete ponerte sobre ese escalón.
Se deja caer repentinamente la escalera el suelo, y el Aspirante es detenido por dos caballeros.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hermano mío, era costumbre antiguamente dejar caer la escalera cuando el Aspiranto se encontraba en su escalón más alto; pero esa prueba ha caído en desuse para evitar accidentes. La caída era emblemática del golpe imprevisto a que estamos sujetos cuando nos sucede una desgracia, no obstante nuestros conocimientos, no obstante nuestros virtudes y no obstante el ello puesto de que podamos disfrutar entre nuestros semejantes. Hay una máxima antigua que dice: "El que de pie se encuentra, que cuide de no caer". En soplo puede poner al más elevado muy bajo del nivel común. La espada de Damocles se encuentra siempre suspendida sobre nuestras cabezas. En cualquier mar de desgracias en que naufraguemos por haber practicado la virtud y por haber estudiado la Filosofía que encierra la Escalera Misteriosa encontraremos consuelo para poder aceptar con paciencia las tormentas de la mala suerte. Por ello tendremos paciencia para sufrir en un grado más alto quo los estoicos mismos, sin caer en la desesperación y haciendo que la existencia sea menos amarga. Estamos para cumplir los deberes de la vida, que son más importantes que la vida misma, y el amor de Dios nos bañará con un esplendor superior al del mismo Sol.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Off\ y CCab\ en pie y al orden.
Todos se ponen en pie, bajo signo de orden. Toca la música . El P\ Gr\ M\ se acreca al Mausoleo. Cesa la música.
P\ Gr\ M\ : OOs\ y CCab\ , formad un semicírculo, dando frente al Mausoleo.
Lo Hacen.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Glorifiquemos el Ser Eterno, Raíz sin Raíz, Beneficencia Infinita, Amor inagotable que en un principio fue Todo dentro del Todo y por cuyo pensamiento me hizo el Universo, y con él pusiéronse en movimiento las grandes esferas con sus revoluciones eternas y silenciosas. Que El nos ayude a imitar y emular las Virtudes de los que se has sacrifiendo por servir y ensalzar a la Humanidad; que nos ayude a castigar las malas acciones contra anestros predecesores y contra la Humanidad, en forma compatible con nuestros deberes de verdaderos masones. Que pronto llegue el día en que toda la Tierra se convierta en Tierra Santa y toda la Humanidad en una Gran Logia de Hermanos; el día en que todas las Religiones del Odio y del Miedo hayan desaparecido, y en que las guerras y las persecuciones cesen para siempre.
Todos: ¡Amen!
P\ Gr\ M\ al Aspirante: Hermano mío, repetid conmigo:


Cuarto Juramento

Yo ... juro y prometo solemnemente reverenciar la memoria del Ilustre personaje a quien este monumento ha sido consagrado, e imitar su lealtad, si fuese victima de la Tiranía y de la persecución. Juro y prometo ayudar, por cuantos medios estén a mi alcance, y en cualquier lugar donde me encuentre, a la propagación y difusión de las ideas liberales, luchando porque todos mis Hermanos obtengan conforme a sus meritos, la parte que legalmente les corresponde en el Gobierno del pueblo por el pueblo.
Además, prometo y juro que en cualquier situación, lugar o controversia en los que me encuentre, obrare siempre en beneficio y para el honor de mi país, sin tener en cuenta mi popularidad ni mis intereses privados ni los de ningún partí do político.
Igualmente prometo y juro ayudar a cualquiera de mis Hermanos, aun a riesgo de mi vida, si fuere perseguido por sus creencias religiosas: por su adhesión a la santa causa de la libertad, por sus opiniones políticas o por ser miembro de los Altos Cuerpos Masónico; y si falto a mi Juramento que la deshonra caiga sobre mi y sea yo degradado de mi rango de Caballero Kadosch.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hermano mío, aun tenemos que celebrar una ceremonia que indudablemente te demostrara de una manera impresionante la naturaleza y la realidad de tus deberes como Caballero Kadosch y la necesidad de recordar y observar con escrupulosidad los juramentos solemnes que has prestado.
El P\ G\ M\ descubrirá la calavera que se encuentra sobre el Altar cubierta con un paño.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Estas llegando al fin de este grado y de sus enseñanzas. Has dejado los pasatiempos de los Grados Azules y olvidado promesas que nadie esperaba que cumplirías. Estas ahora comprometido en cosas solemnes y serias y enfrentándote cara a cara con realidades. Tus compromisos son para el resto de tu existencia y durante toda ella. Dame tu mano y colócala sobre este símbolo terrible de la Igualdad Humana.
Pone la mano del Aspirante sobre el cráneo.
P.'. Gr.'. M.'.: Todos entramos en esta vida de igual manera y ante la muerte desaparecen los privilegios de los rangos. ¿Quién puede deciros a que cuerpo mortal pertenecía esta reliquia? No sabemos si era rico o pobre, estadista cargado de honores, o pordiosero tiritando bajo sus harapos; tampoco sabemos si la fortuna le sonrío, o si la miseria lo señalo con su mirada; si era ilustre debido a sus virtudes o infame por sus crímenes; si murió en su lecho o en el campo de la gloria, lamentado por una nación o execrado y maldecido sobre un cadalso. Solamente sabemos que era un hombre, y que la muerte no tomo en, cuenta ni sus honores ni sus desgracias. Con el objeto de que jamás olvides estas tristes verdades, los Caballeros Kadosch beben en la misma copa, la copa de la Igualdad, y mancomunadamente comen el pan de la Fraternidad, tan necesario para la existencia del pobre como para la del rico; para el fuerte como para el débil; para la vida del Tirano como para la de su victima.
El P\ Gr\ M\ parte el pan y lo reparte entre los Caballeros y todos lo comen. Llena la copa, bebe primero, y la pasa al Caballero mas próximo, y así sucesivamente hasta que todos hayan bebido.
P\ Gr\ M\ , señalando a la corona real: Esta corona no representa cosa alguna a la cual debamos lealtad; ni a una monarquía constitucional sostenida por la voluntad del pueblo; ni tampoco a un justo y benigno soberano, cuyo reinado es una bendición para sus súbditos. Representa a Felipe el Hermoso, el infame rey de Francia; igualmente a Neron, y a Caligula y a todos esos monstruos que llevaron la púrpura Imperial de Roma; a Enrique VIII de Inglaterra, a Felipe II de España; a todos aquellos que como reyes y emperadores usurparon y abusaron de su poder y gobernaron para ellos mismos y no para los pueblos; que persiguieron y asesinaron a sus súbditos, robaron sus libertades a pueblos libres, y apagaron las hogueras de la Libertad con la sangre de los patriotas.
Toma la corona con su mano y continua:
No como símbolo de una forma particular de Gobierno, sino como el de todo poder tiránico, nosotros lo hollamos con los pies y queremos que hagas tu lo mismo.
La arroja al suelo, pone su pie derecho sobre ella, y dice:
¡Que la Humanidad aplaste al Despotismo con su planta, como yo lo hago con esta corona que es su emblema!
Todos los Caballeros sucesivamente y después el Aspirante o los Aspirantes ponen su pie derecho sobre la corona, diciendo:
¡Que la Tiranía desaparezca de la Tierra!
P\ Gr\ M\ , señalando a la Tiara: Esta Tiara, hermano mío, representa a esos sacerdotes que influyeron en los ánimos de Herodes y de Pilatos para que fuera asesinado Jesús de Nazareth; a los de Egipto que por siglos esclavizaron a un pueblo entero con supersticiones degradantes; a los Pontífices de la Roma Imperial que obligaron a Emperadores salvajes o débiles a entregar las vírgenes cristianas como pasto a los leones hambrientos; a Clemente V, el Papa cruel, avaro y cobarde que sacrifico por su ambición la Orden del Templo. No es símbolo de credo p dogma, ni de alguna Iglesia; sino de la ambición y de la impostura, esclavizándoles por el miedo y embruteciéndoles con la superstición, que es patrona de la Ignorancia y aliada del Despotismo.
¡Nosotros la pisoteamos y queremos que hagas tú lo mismo!
Arroja la Tiara al suelo y pone sobre ella su pie izquierdo.
¡Que el libre pensamiento huelle con su planta el Despotismo Espiritual, como yo lo hago con esta Tiara, que es su emblema!
Todos los Caballeros sucesivamente y después el Aspirante o los Aspirantes ponen su pie izquierdo sobre la Tiara diciendo:
¡Que la intolerancia deje de ser la Maldición de la Humanidad!
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Primer Teniente. ¿Con que reemplazaremos la corona?
Por toda respuesta el Primer Teniente se dirige al Oriente toma el Gorro Frigio, lo entrega al Poderoso Gran Maestro, y este lo coloca en el lugar de la corona, y doblando la rodilla derecha, dicen:
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Rindo pleito homenaje a este símbolo de la Soberanía del pueblo y del Gobierno Constitucional!
Todos los Caballeros y después el Aspirante o los Aspirantes desfilan haciendo alto sucesivamente ante el Gorro Frigio, y doblando la rodilla derecha, dicen:
¡Homenaje al pueblo, soberano de todas las instituciones!
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Segundo Teniente. ¿Con qué reemplazaremos la Tiara?
Por toda respuesta el Segundo Teniente se dirige al Oriente, trae el cayado, y lo entrega al Poderoso Gran Maestro quien lo coloca en lugar de la Tiara; y doblando la rodilla izquierda dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Rindo pleito homenaje al único poder espiritual que Dios ha confiado al hombre! El buen pastor da su vida por su rebano. La única misión de los Ministros de la Religión es ensenar y persuadir.
Todos los Caballeros y Aspirantes desfilan de nuevo haciendo alto frente al cayado, doblan la rodilla izquierda y dicen:
Cada uno: ¡Homenaje al Buen Pastor que enseña y persuade!
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hermano mío, las esperanzas que hemos puesto en ti. no han sido vanas, y no nos hemos equivocado con respecto a tu carácter y a tus opiniones. Has demostrado ser enemigo de la Tiranía y de la Usurpación, y mereces la investidura de Caballero Kadosch.
Una orden que fue en otro tiempo grande y sublime, cuyos Consejos y Prioratos existieron en todas las naciones cristianas de Europa; que fue la barricada del Cristianismo contra los ataques de los Infieles, y cuyo pendón ondeo sobre muchos sangrientos campos de batalla en Siria y en Palestina, esta pronta a recibirte en su seno.
Tu mismo has escogido el camino que habrás de seguir de hoy en adelante. Ten la firmeza de aquellos nobles mártires que sostuvieron la inocencia de la Orden envueltos en llamas de la hoguera; y de hoy en adelante lucha contra todos, los que oprimen a los pueblos; contra todos los enemigos de los derechos del Hombre, y odia la memoria de aquellos que asesinaron a la inocencia y que se repartieron las riquezas y los estados de una Orden noble y perseguida.
No te dejes llevar muy adelante impulsado por un celo imprudente. El error, y el mal se encuentran ocultos detrás de poderosas fortificaciones, reforzados y consolidados a través de los tiempos. Solamente pueden tomarse las barricadas por asaltos coordinados. Quizá sea nuestra fortuna preparar solamente el terreno para los que nos sucedan. Tenemos necesidad de esperar la hora con paciencia y en silencio. Aumentemos mientras tanto el numero de nuestros prosélitos, pero sin admitir ni a nuestros amigos mas íntimos, hasta que nos hayamos cerciorado de su discreción y de sus cualidades. Solo descargaremos nuestros golpe cuando éste sea efectivo. ¡Arrodíllate, Hermano mío!


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

El Aspirante se arrodilla sobre la rodilla derecha y el P\ Gr\ M\ le dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : A la Gloria de la Gran Fuente y origen de todo lo que existe en nombre y bajo los auspicios del Supremo Consejo de Soberanos Grandes Inspectores Generales del Grado 33° para la Rep\ Mex\ con Sede en la Ciudad de México, y en virtud de los Poderes de que me encuentro investido, te creo ... X ... Le da tres golpes en el hombro derecho constituyo ... tres golpes en la cabeza y recibo ... tres golpes en el hombro izquierdo Caballero Kadosch o Caballero del Águila Blanca y Negra, Soldado Compañero del Templo de Salomón y miembro activo de este Consejo de Caballeros Kadosch.
El Orador pone las espuelas de oro en los talones del nuevo Caballero.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Te investimos con las espuelas de la Caballeria. ¡Que siempre puedas ostentarlas con honor!
¡Levántate, Compañero y Soldado del Templo!
El nuevo Caballero se pone de pie. El P\ Gr\ M\ vuelve a su puesto, se sienta, da un golpe y dice:
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Oficiales y Caballeros, tomad asiento!
Todos se sientan, con excepción del Maestro de Ceremonias y del nuevo Caballero.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Cab\ M\ de Cer\ , instruye al nuevo Caballero en los signos TToc\ y PPal\ de este grado.
El M\ de Cer\ cumple con la orden dando a conocer al nuevo Caballero la batería, la marcha, la edad, los días de las reuniones, etc.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Cab\ M\ de Cer\ , entrega al nuevo Cab\ el Cordón, la Joya de la Orden y la Espada de un Cab\ Kad\
La orden es cumplida.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Cab\ .... A... B... estas ahora investido con las insignias de un Caballero Kadosch y armado con la espada que tenemos la obligación de llevar en el Consejo. Esta Orden es de por si caballeresca, aun cuando el Grado sea conocido por Kadosch Filosófico. Siempre deberíamos ir armados, prontos a defender la causa de la Humanidad. No cumplirás con tu deber si no luchas a brazo partido por la Verdad. Cab\ M\ de Cer\ , coloca al nuevo Cab\ entre ambos Campamentos.
El Maestro de Ceremonias cumple la orden.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Oficiales y Caballeros en pie y al orden! Mirad a este Caballero recién admitido entre nosotros y que es vuestro Hermano, para que lo conozcáis bien y podáis recibirlo en todas partes como Soldado de la Humanidad doliente y oprimida, Ayudadme a tributar una batería del grado en honor de nuestro nuevo compañero.
¡Conmigo, Hermanos!
Todos disparan la batería del grado, y exclaman al terminar, por tres veces: "Laus Deo".
P\ Gr\ M\ : Tomad asiento, Caballero Maestro de Ceremonias lleva al nuevo Caballero a los Grandes Tenientes, para que lo examinen.
El nuevo Caballero es conducido a los Tenientes quienes lo examinan en los signos, tocamientos y palabras, etc.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros Prim\ y Seg\ Expertos, recibir a este nuevo Cab\ y proclamadlo como Caballero Kadosch!
El Primero y Segundo Expertos reciben al nuevo Caballero lo toman por ambos brazes, con las espadas desenvainadas y precedidos por el Gr\ M\ de Cer\ y seguidos por el Primero y Segundo Diáconos, también con las espadas desenvainadas, dan la vuelta al salón por tres veces haciendo alto a cada vuelta en el Occidente, el Gr\ M\ de Cer\ proclamara en la siguiente manera:
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : ¡Oid! ¡Oid! ¡Oid! El Caballero ... conocido anteriormente como Caballero de San Andrés de Escocia y del Sol, (o como Caballero Rosa Cruz), ha sido creado y constituido Caballero Kadosch o del Águila Blanca y Negra, y ha sido dado de alta entre los Soldados Compañeros del Templo de Salomón.
Durante las vueltas tocara la música, o las trompetas, antes de cada anuncio. Cesara la música al terminar las vueltas. El nuevo Caballero es conducido a Oriente y toma asiento al lado derecho del P\ Gr\ M\
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Orador, sírvete instruir al nuevo Caballero en la historia de este grado.
El Orador da lectura a la historia del Grado, o puede hacer un breve resumen de los hechos principales, después de lo cual dice:
Orador: La palabra Kadosch es hebrea y quiere decir: "puro", "santo", "santidad", "santificado", "consagrado", "purificado", "sagrado". Con el articulo definido, significa "santo", "lugar o santuario"; MA KADOSCH, "el Templo", se encuentra en el libro de los crónicas como sinónimo de HAIKAL "el Templo de Jerusalem" el cual también se llama HA KADOSCH. Se puede usar igualmente el nombre de HAIKAL KADOSHIK. "Tu Templo Santo". Así es que Caballero Kadosch quiere decir literalmente, "Caballero del Templo".
La orden quedo desintegrada y la Gran Maestría ceso con la muerte de De Molay (no es de admitirse la existencia legitima de una verdadera sucesión) y desde entonces cada ramificación de la Orden se ha gobernado por si misma. Los Caballeros Kadosch tuvieron su origen en Escocia; se extendieron en Francia y después se fusionaron con los Masones del Rito de Perfección. El Grado llego así a pertenecer a la escala de dicho Rito, siendo el Gran Maestro de los Kadosch el Comendador del Gran Consistorio de Sublimes Príncipes. Cuando este Grado llego a formar parte del Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado, compuesto de 33º. grados, el Gran Comendador de cada Supremo Consejo, en su jurisdicción, fue el Gran Maestro de los Kadosch, o de la Orden Masónica del Templo del Rito Escocés. Los Comendadores de los Grades Consistorios fueron los Grandes Priores de la Orden.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Hermano mío, la Masonería, a semejanza de la Tierra, entrega sus tesoros únicamente a los trabajadores infatigables. Solo con el tiempo y con el estudio llegaras a conocerla, y hasta entonces comprenderás el por que de su grandeza y por que los hombres generosos la estiman mas que a los honores y a las riquezas del mundo. A semejanza de la Verdad, la Masonería se oculta dentro de sus símbolos, y estos son presentados a sus iniciados para su estudio, porque solo con esfuerzo continúe llegarán a apreciarla.
Para llegar a ser un bueno y verdadero Caballero Kadosch deberás adorar y amar al Dios de la Beneficencia Infinita; trabajar en bien de la raza humana procurar adquirir el conocimiento de las maravillas de la Naturaleza, las verdades sublimes de la Sana Filosofía y la practica de todas las Virtudes.
Muchos hombres son capaces de lograr el conocimiento; pero pocos llegan a ser buenos, generosos, desinteresados y magnánimos. Solo la Masonería puede unirlos con lazos indisolubles porque ella es el Amor y Summun de todas las perfecciones.
Este Grado tiene como uno de sus fines lograr esa unión.
Su objeto es poner en practica los mas nobles sentimientos de volver al hombre todos sus derechos y prerrogativas, y aproximarle a la Deidad de quien es imagen, según la tradición.
Al ingresar a la Masonería, prometiste amar y ayudar a los "hijos de la Viuda". Esta frase se refiere únicamente a los MASONES. Para ti, como verdadero Caballero Kadosch debe significar que amarás y ayudaras a TODOS, a los perseguidos por el Infortunio, la Falsedad y el Fanatismo. Los Templarios, hermano mío, han visto en el Grado de Maestro una semejanza muy notable con el fin trágico de la Orden y de su Gran Maestro Jacobo de Molay. Repetidas veces se ha dicho que en este personaje deberíamos ver a nuestro Gran Maestro Hiram y en los tres asesinos, a los tres primeros denunciantes de los templarios; a Esquino de Florian, a Noffodei, y al Prior Montfaucon.
No, Hermano mío: De Molay fue una victima; pero hubo una victima mas noble que el: la Orden de la cual formaban parte. En la persecución y destrucción de esa Orden, por haberse opuesto al Poder Real y a la ambición del Papado, y porque proclamaba el Libre Pensamiento y la Acción Libre, vemos nuevamente, y bajo forma distinta, la lucha entre Osiris y Tifón, la Luz y la Obscuridad, los principios del Bien y del Mal.
En los tres asesinos del Hijo de la Viuda,, vemos representados a Felipe el Hermoso (el poder real de Francia a Clemente V (el Poder Papal) a la Orden rapaz de los Caballeros de Rodas o de Malta, que también se llamaron Caballeros de San Juan de Jerusalem representantes de la Casta y del Privilegio,
Después de haber leído la Leyenda, sabrás contra cuales enemigos luchan los Kadosch.
En la mayor parte de los rituales de este Grado, se encuentra un espíritu de Venganza. Todo eso, hermano mío, es solamente alegórico. La Venganza, en la acepción ordinaria de la palabra, no tiene cabida en las enseñanzas filosóficas de la Masonería, solamente la Virtud, los buenos ejemplos, la paciencia y la energía para oponerse al Mal, un valor resuelto, y, si es necesario, la lucha abierta, espada en mano, pueden asegurarnos el éxito de nuestra empresa.
La muerte de De Molay y el aniquilamiento de la Orden no piden ya venganza de nuestra parte. Solo tenemos obligación de impedir la repetición de esos hechos y de luchar por medio de la palabra y de la pluma, con nuestras influencias, con nuestro oro, y si es necesario, con nuestra espada, por la causa de la Humanidad. Donde quiera que una Nación luche por su independencia, y el pueblo reclame sus derechos inalienables, allí irán nuestras simpatías mas sinceras.
En nuestra Patria, jamás nos sometemos a una Tiranía ni permitiremos una usurpación; y a la voz de mando del nuestro Gran Maestro, tomaremos las armas diciendo: "Es la voluntad de Dios", "Dieu Veut", prefiriendo la muerte a la deshonra.
Esta es la verdadera venganza, representada simbólicamente en los grados de los elegidos; una venganza elevada y noble contra la opresión. La oposición a la Tiranía Monárquica, dio por resultado, la Democracia en el Gobierno Interior de la Masonería. El odio a la intolerancia y a la usurpación sacerdotal fue la causa por la cual las Logias Azules fueron dedicadas a los Santos Juan, y adoptaron como su héroe a un artífice en metales, el hijo de una pobre viuda, así como los compañeros de este, que se esforzaron por encontrarlo, fueron igualmente hombres pertenecientes al pueblo trabajador, obreros en las maderas y en las canteras.
La Masonería del verdadero Kadosch se condensa en las siguientes frases: Amor al pueblo; odio a la Tiranía; Partidarismo sincere de los derechos del Libre Pensamiento; Libertad de Palabra y de Conciencia; odio a la Intolerancia; odio a la Arrogancia y a la Usurpación del Sacerdocio; desprecio para los charlatanes y para los impostores, ya sean profetas, sacerdotes o demagogos; el respeto y el aprecio para el Trabajo que ennoblece al ser humano, y Oposición a todos los monopolios que oprimen a las clases laborantes.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Orador, tienes la palabra.
El Orador se pone de pie y cumple con la orden, dirigiendo la palabra al Candidato. Este ultimo contestara de una manera adecuada.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Oficiales y Compañeros en pie y al orden.
Todos se ponen de pie con el signo de orden.
El P\ Gr\ M\ da las gracias al Orador y manda disparar una batería de aplausos.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Tomad asiento! Caballeros GGr\ TTen\ informad a los Oficiales y a los Caballeros de vuestros respectivos Campamentos, que se concede la palabra en bien de la Orden, etc.
Los grandes Tenientes repiten la orden en la forma acostumbrada. Después que los HH\ han hecho uso de ella, se circula el tronco de Benef\ y se precede a la clausura de los trabajos.



Clausura

P\ Gr\ M\ , da un golpe: Caballero Prim\ Teniente. ¿Qué noticias tenemos de nuestros hermanos del Oeste?
Prim\ Ten\ : Hemos recibido un mensaje alentador, porque las Águilas se han reunido y se acerca el fin de la Tiranía.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Seg\ Teniente. ¿Tenemos noticias del Sur?
Seg\ Ten\ : La verdad lucha allí bravamente contra el error, el Océano eléctrico del Pensamiento se agita hasta en sus mas remotas profundidades. La tempestad se cierne en el horizonte y el rayo esta pronto a caer sobre los agentes de la opresión.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Y en el Norte? Caballero Primer Diacono?
Prim\ Diac\ : La noche esta próxima a concluir. Poderosísimo Gran Maestro. El Fanatismo padece de terror y la Intolerancia ve desaparecer para siempre su reinado de crímenes y persecuciones.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Y en el Este el pueblo recobra su dignidad y comienza a darse cuenta de sus derechos. Pasa la larga noche. La Aurora se aproxima. El Sol iluminara pronto con sus rayos las cimas de las montanas. Caballero Prim\ Teniente. ¿A qué hora teminan sus trabajos los
Caballeros Kadosch?
Prim\ Ten\ : Al amanecer, Poderosísimo Gran Maestro.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Y. ¿Por que al amanecer?
Prim\ Ten\ : Para ocultar mejor nuestros propósitos a los malos y a los malévolos.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Cuáles son esos propósitos?
Prim\ Ten\ : Castigar el crimen y proteger la inocencia.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Cómo castigaremos el crimen?
Prim\ Ten\ : Resistiendo a la opresión y a la impostura y aplicando a los culpables una pena ejemplar que impida la ejecución de otros delitos semejantes.
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¿Cómo protegeremos la inocencia?
Prim\ Ten\ : Trabajando por la elevación de la humanidad, por la difusión del conocimiento, e interponiéndose entre el opresor y su victima.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballero Seg\ Teniente. ¿Qué debemos hacer para llevar a cabo nuestros grandes fines?
Seg\ Ten\ : Sembrar la buena semilla; trabajar, ser pacientes y esperar.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Puesto que solo nos resta trabajar, ser pacientes y esperar.
Caballeros Primero y Segundo Tenientes, servios anunciar en vuestros respectivos Valles que voy a suspender los trabajos del Consejo para ir a cumplir con nuestro deber en el Mundo profano.
Prim\ Ten\ : Oficiales y Caballeros de mi Valle; el Pod\ Gran Maestro os anuncia por mi conducta que va a suspender los trabajos del Consejo.
Seg\ Ten\ : Oficiales y Caballeros de mi Valle, el Pod\ Gran Maestro, os anuncia que los trabajos del Consejo van a ser suspendidos.
P\ Gr\ M\ , se levanta y da tres golpes: En pie, al orden.
Todos obedecen.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Atención, Caballeros. ¡Tercien, Armas!
¡Presenten, Armas! ¡Saludo!
Todos ejecutan estos movimientos y permanecen en la posición de "Presentar", descubriéndose la cabeza con la mano izquierda.
P\ Gr\ M\ : A la Gloria del Gran Arquitecto del Universo; en su nombre, bajo los auspicios del Supremo Consejo del Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado por la Jurisdicción Masónica de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos, y en virtud de los poderes de que me hallo investido declaro suspenses los trabajos de este Consejo de Caballeros Kadosch No. ...
P\ Gr\ M\ : ¡Envainen, Armas! A mí, por el Signo y Batería.
Todos lo ejecutan.
P\ Gr\ M\ : Caballeros, nuestras labores han terminado, pero antes de separarnos servios prestar el juramento de sigilo.
Baja las gradas del Trono y presenta el lomo de la espada sosteniéndola por la punta. Todos los Caballeros pasan en procesión delante de él, extendiendo la mono derecha sobre el porno de la espada y dicen: ¡Juro!
Acto continúe se retiran.

Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado
30° - Caballero Kadosch o del Aguila Blanca y Negra



n.d., Mexico


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado
Grado Trigésimo Segundo - Sublime Principe del Real Secreto


1959, Mexico

Decoración del Consejo

Colgaduras púrpura y oro. Al Or\ el trono del Presid\ sobre siete escalones, cubierto por un dosel carmesí. En el centra el Altar de los Juram\ cubierto de tela púrpura, llevando bordadas en oro, la letra U en el costado que ve al Norte; la letra A en el que ve al O.'. y la letra. M, en el que ve al Sur. Sobre el Altar el libro de las CConst\ y sobre este un triple triangulo de varillas dorados. Una balaustrada separa el O.'. del resto del salón. Cerca de la plataforma y hacia la izquierda del Presid\ el Altar de los SSacrif\ compuesto de un tripié de fierro y un recipiente de bronce con pequeños agujeros en el fondo. En las iniciaciones se tendrán listos tres o cuatro pequeños haces de madera inflamable, compuestos de 3, 5, 7 y 9 piezas respectivamente.
Al Occ\ dos sillones para los TTen\ ; el del Primero, en el ángulo Suroeste del Salón y el del Segundo en el noroeste. En frente de los tres GGr\ DDignat\ mesas triangulares cubiertas de tela carmesí, con franjas de oro, llevando bordadas la del Presid\ la letra S, la del Pr\ Ten\ la letra N, y la del Seg\ Ten\ la letra T. En el frontispicio del dosel del Presid\ una estrella de siete puntas brillantemente iluminada por detrás, cada rayo de uno de los siete colores del espectro. Sobre los muros Norte y Sur, el pequeño y el gran Tetractys de Pitágoras, formados de pequeñas estrellas de oro o de luces incandescentes.
Cerca del Altar de las JJuram\ y en sus ángulos N-E, N-O y S-O tres grandes luces formando un triangulo rectángulo, las dos primeras separadas por una distancia de cuatro pies y dos segundas por una distancia de tres pies. En el centro del muro Oeste un busto de bronce de tres caras de tamaño natural, que puede substituirse por una pintura si el primero fuera difícil de obtener. A la derecha del busto un triple triangulo transparente, verde, blanco y rojo y a la izquierda, también transparente, una estrella roja de cinco puntas. En un lugar conspicuo del salón, el Camp\ de los PPrinc\ el techo de color azul celeste; hacia el Or\ un Sol de oro, y junto a él el planeta Mercurio; hacia el Pon\ una media luna de plata; Venus, el planeta Saturno con sus anillos y Marte. Al Norte la Osa Mayor y Arturo; al Sur las tres principales estrellas de la Constelación de Orión; y entre ellas y el Or\ Aldebarán, las Pléyades y las Híadas, Sobre el Centro de la Cámara las dos estrellas gemelas Castor y Pólux.


Tejador

Sig\ de Ord\ : La mono derecha abierta colocada sobre el corazón.
Saludo: Colocar la mono derecha abierta sobre el corazón; llevarla hacia la derecha con la palma hacia abajo a la altura del hombro y con el brazo extendido, dejarla caer sobre el muslo derecho.
Tocam\ : Empuñar la espada con la mono derecha y llevarla hacia este lado; la punta hacia arriba; colocar el pie derecho detrás del izquierdo; levantar el brazo izquierdo; con la mano extendida como para rechazar a alguno; en esta posición los dos HH\ se encuentran, entrelazan sus dedos y se abrazan; diciendo el uno S\ , el otro N\ y juntos T\ .
Edad: Un siglo y más.
Marcha: Ninguna.
1° Pal\ de P\ : H\
Respuesta: T\
2° Pal\ de Pas\ : T\
Respuesta: M\
PPal\ SSagr\ : Salix Noni Tengu
Bat\ : * ****
Divisa: SPES MEA IN DEO EST.
Mandil: Blanco con franjas rojas; el reverse color carmesí.
En el centra el campo de los PPrinci\ bordado en rojo.
Sobre la gaveta una cruz teutónica roja franjeada de plata.
Collar. : Negro con franjas de plata. En la punta una
cruz teutónica bordada en rojo. En el centra de la cruz el
águila de dos cabezas bordada en plata. El reverse carmesí,
con una cruz teutónica bordada en negro.
Joya: Una cruz teutonica de oro.
Otras palabras de Pas.', para los días de la semana.
Días Seña Contraseña
Domingo Giro Ezequiel
Lunes Darío Daniel
Martes Xerxes Habacuc
Miércoles Alejandro Sofonías
Jueves Filadelío Aggeo
Viernes Herodes Zacarías
Sábado Ezequoias Malaquías


Afiliaciones

Para las afiliaciones, la ceremonia se limitará a introducir al solicitante acompañado del Gr\ Maest\ de Cer\ , a que aquel ratifique ante el Ara los JJuram\ prestados en otros GGr\ y a prestar el de obediencia a las leyes de la Jurisd\ y RReglam\ y disposiciones del Sob\ Gr\ Consist\ proclamándosele después como miembro activo del Cuerpo, y aplaudiéndolo en la forma acostumbrada.


Descripción del Campamento

Puede ser una estructura de madera con tiendas, banderolas, gallardetes, etc. o simplemente una pintura. En ambos casos se representa un Camp\ Mason imaginario. Las líneas del Camp\ forman las siguientes figuras: En el centra una Cruz de San Andrés, y sucesivamente, el uno dentro del otro, un circulo, un triangulo equilátero, un pentágono, un heptágono y un eneágono.
Los vértices del eneágono están marcados con letras S\ A\ L\ I\ X\ N\ O\ N\ I\ T\ E\ N\ G\ U\ los lados del eneágono hay nueve tiendas, cada una con un gallardete, y en los vértices una bandera correspondiente a cada tienda. Estas están asignadas a los masones de los grades primero al dieciocho, como sigue:
S\ : Bandera y gallardetes blancos, ligeramente manchados de rojo, destinados a los CCab\ Rosa Cruz, a los CCab\ de Or\ y Oc\ y a los PPrinc\ de Jer\ Comandante Malaquías.
A\ : Verde claro, CCab\ de Or\ Comandante Zorobabel.
L\ : Rojo, PPerf\ EEleg\ : Comandante Nehemías.
I\ : Negro y rojo, CCab\ Real Arco y MMaest\ AArq\ : Comandante Johaben.
X\ : Negro, EEleg\ de los Nueve, de los Doce y de los quince: Comandante Phalog.
N\ : Rojo y negro, en rombos alternados, IIntend\ de los EEdifi\ : Comandante Johoiada.
O\ : Rojo y verde, PPrb\ y JJuec\ SSecret\ Int\ : Comandante Aholiab.
N\ : Verde: MM\ Perf\ y MMaest\ Sec\ : Comandante Josue.
I\ : Azul: MMaest\ , CComp\ y AAprend\ : Comandante Esdras.
En los vértices del pentágono hay grandes estandartes, cada uno representando un cuerpo de masones, acampado en los lados del pentágono. Su descripción es como sigue:
T\ : Azul: Un león de oro con una llave de oro en la boca y collar también de oro, llevando grabados en el collar los números 5 2 5 .
En la parte inferior la inscripción AD MAJOREM DEI GLORIAM: corresponde a los Caballeros Kadosch, y a los Caballeros Escoceses de San Andrés.: Porta Estandarte Betsela.
E\ : Plata: Un corazón alado flameante coronado de laurel verde. Inscripción: ARDENS GLORIA SURGIT. Corresponde a los CCab\ del Sol, CComend\ del Temp\ y PPrinc\ de la Merced: Porta Estandarte Aholiab.
N\ : Verde: una águila de dos cabezas, de oro, coronada con un sable en la garra derecha y un corazón sangrante en la izquierda. Inscripción: CORDE GLADIOQUE POTENS. Corresponde a los CCab\ de la Serp\ de Bronc\ , PPrinc\ del Tabern\ y JJef\ del Tabern\ : Porta Estandarte Ahuzen.
G\ : Oro: Un buey en el centre. Inscripción: OMNIA TEMPUS ALIT. Corresponde a los CCab\ del Libano y CCab\ Noaquitas.: Porta Estandarte Guarimond.
U\ : Púrpura: Una área con la alianza de oro entre dos palmas verdes y dos antorchas de oro. Inscripción: LAUS DEO. Corresponde a los PPrinc\ de la Mas\ y a los PPontif\ : Porta Estandarte Amariah.
Los vértices del triangulo están marcados:
Primero: Por un cuervo. Corresponde a los Ilnq\ Comendadores.
Segundo: Por una paloma. Corresponde a los PPrinc\ del R\ Sec\
Tercero: Por un Fénix. Corresponde a un Insp\ Gen\ Delegado del Sup\ Cons\
Los GGr\ IInsp\ GGen\ se acampan al rededor del Circulo, cuyo centra ocupa el Muy Pod\ Sob\ Gr\ Com\ y las cuatro extremidades de la cruz corresponden a cuatro IInsp\ GGen\ , sus ayudantes mas inmediatos.


Diversas Interpretaciones de las Catorce Letras del Campamento

Primera: Sublimus Ars Latomorum In Xysto Naturae Ordinem Neo Phyto Indit; Tatiti Excelsi Numinis Gloriam Uleiscit.
El arte sublime de la Masonería enseña en los subterráneos al neófito el orden de la Naturaleza venga en secreto la gloria eterna del Creador.
Segunda: Tibi solo Jehová omnipotente sint amor, laus, nec non et verae adorationes nostrae.
Gloria a tí, oh Jehová, nuestro inefable, nuestro legítimo, nuestro verdadero Señor.
Tercera.: Thara en nebalah ghebul uria atagar adith loch ialah sabib nabal obed naki israel. (Otra forma). Sadac abalahabah jsch saphed na on nisa ilo thara en nebalah ghebul uria.
El justo perece en las llamas; la iniquidad triunfa, maldita sea; el malvado trata de hacer daño y el masón propaga la luz.
Cuarta.: Ofrezcamos al noble, leal y generoso Xerxes nuestro tesoro, nosotros seremos infaliblemente vencedores.
Quinta.: Reunión de los sabios, disperses desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Apertura

El Gran Comendador da un golpe sobre la mesa; los Tenientes hacen lo mismo sucesivamente.
Gr\ Com\ : II\ H\ Gr\ Cap\ de GGuar\ , investigad si podemos entregarnos a nuestros trabajos al abrigo de toda indiscreción.
Este Of\ cumple can la orden que ha recibido, regresa, saluda y da cuenta diciendo:
Cap\ de G\ : II\ H\ Segundo Gran Teniente, los Centinelas ocupan sus puestos y el Campamento esta en seguridad.
Los Tenientes repiten, dando el Pr\ cuenta al Gran Comendador.
Gr\ Com\ : II\ H\ Pr\ y Seg\ TT\ aseguraos si todos los presentes son PPrinc\ del Real Secr\
Los Tenientes recorren con la vista sus Campamentos y si hubiera hermano desconocido para ellos, se cerciorarán por medio del Gran Maestro de Ceremonias de que el hermano posee el grado y su derecho de asistir a los trabajos.
Seg\ Ten\ : II\ H\ Pr\ Gr\ Ten\ , los que decoran mi Campamento lo son.
Pr\ Ten\ : Muy II\ Gr\ Com\ los que decoran ambos CCamp\ son miembros del grado.
Gr\ Com\ : ¿Cuál es la misión de los Príncipes del Real Secreto?
Pr\ Ten\ : Conservar en toda su pureza la doctrina secreta contenida en los símbolos masónicos y esparcir sus enseñanzas para bien de la Humanidad.
Gr\ Com\ : ¿De dónde nos viene esa doctrina?
Seg\ Ten\ : De los Arios, nuestros remotos antepasados.
Gr\ Com\ : ¿Cuáles son los Grandes Símbolos Masónicos?
Pr\ Ten\ : El Triángulo Rectángulo, de Pitágoras, el Triple Triángulo, el Pequeño y el Gran Tetractys, el Heptalph y la palabra Inefable.
Gr\ Com\ : Enunciad el símbolo y la enseñanza de esa palabra.
Seg\ Ten\ : Su símbolo es el triple triángulo, y su enseñanza que son Tres en uno y cada uno de los Tres es Tres.
Gr\ Com\ : ¿A qué hora debe reunirse el Consistorio para deliberar?
Pr\ Ten\ : Al despuntar la aurora, cuando la estrella de la mañana y los Gemelos aparecen en el firmamento.
Gr\ Com\ : ¿Qué hora es?
Seg\ Ten\ : La aurora se aproxima, Muy II\ Gr\ Comendador.
Gr\ Com\ : Siendo así, IIl\ HH\ Pr\ y Seg\ TTen\ anunciad en vuestros respectivos Campamentos que nuestras tareas van a comenzar.
Los TTen\ después de cumplida la orden dicen:
Seg\ Ten\ : Anunciado, II\ H\ Pr\ Gr\ Ten\ \ *.
Pr\ Ten\ : Anunciado, Muy II\ Gr\ Comen\ *.
Gr\ Com\ , * ****: En pie y al orden.
Todos tornan la posición indicada.
Gr\ Com\ , *: Salix.
Pr\ Ten\ , *: Noni.
Seg\ Ten\ , *: Tengu.
Gr\ Com\ : SPES MEA IN DEO EST, bajo los auspicios del Supremo Consejo del Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado para la Jurisdicción Masónica de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos y en virtud de los poderes de que me hallo investido, declare abiertos los Trabajos de este Consistorio.
A mi por el signo y batería.
Ejecutados ambos, el mismo funcionario dice:
Gr\ Com\ : Tomad plaza.
Se da lectura al acta de la sesión anterior, se introduce a los VVis\ , se da cuenta con los negocios en cartera y se precede a la iniciación, si la hay o la clausura de los trabajos.


Iniciación

La Cámara estará iluminada solamente por tres luces del altar. El Gr\ M\ de Cer\ , conduciendo al candidato llama a la puerta como Juez Inquisidor.
Gr\ Com\ : Servios ver quién llama II\ H\ Gr\ Cap\ de G\
El Cap\ de G\ entreabre la puerta y pregunta:
Cap\ de GG\ , en voz alta: ¿Quién llama?
M\ de Cer\ , en voz alta: Soy el Gran Maestro de Ceremonias que conduce hasta aquí a un Juez. Inq. deseoso de conocer el Real Secreto.
Gr\ Com\ : ¿Tiene ese Inq. grabadas en su mente las lecciones recibidas en los grados anteriores? ¿Desea poner todas sus facultades al servicio de nuestra causa y luchar con todas sus fuerzas contra los enemigos del genero humano que se oponen a su dicha, instrucción, libertad y engrandecimiento?
M\ de Cer\ : Así lo declara.
Gr\ Com\ : Siendo así, dadle entrada.
El Maest\ de Cer\ y el Cand\ entran y saludan como JJuec\ IInq\
Gr\ Com\ : Ilustrísimo Hermano Gran Maestro de Ceremonias ¿qué ha hecho el candidato que conducís hasta esta cámara para alcanzar la sabiduría?
M\ de Cer\ : Ha ascendido desde el grado de Aprendiz hasta el grado de Juez Inq. Comend.
Gr\ Com\ : Por desgracia muchos han recorrido ese camino, ciegos y sordos, sin que un rayo de luz esplendente haya herido su retina ni su oído vibrado con los místicos acentos de la Verdad Eterna.
Hermano mío, muchos de 1ós masones que conocéis, lo son por el provecho que pueden sacar de la Inst. para sus intereses 'particulares; otros por la ayuda que reciben de ella en la desgracia y en el peligro, otros por sus misterios, sus títulos, sus condecoraciones y por la distinción que se supone estos confieren. Pocos son los que tratan de aprender las lecciones contenidas en los símbolos de la Masonería; pocos son los que aprecian su excelsa moralidad, y pocos, muy pocos, los que . se preocupan por las grandes verdades de su filosofía y por el estudio de esos antiguos símbolos. ¿Sois vos uno de estos?
Candidato: ....
Gr. Com.: Si os interesan los grandes problemas filosóficos referentes a Dios, al Universo y a vos mismo; si queréis saber de algo mas alía de lo que la ciencia enseña acerca; de los fenómenos de la- Naturaleza, si queréis penetrar en las ideas que tenían los hombres de la raza Aria, siete mil anos hace, acerca de las relaciones del hombre con la Divinidad; si queréis saber de los principios que informaron el Hebreismo, el Cristianismo y los credos monstruosos de India, de Grecia y de Roma, y de los que informan la religión y la filosofía modernas; si queréis, en sumo, saber de la historia del pensamiento humano desde las edades
más remotas que se registran hasta nuestros días, hacéis bien en tratar de conocer el Real Secreto.
Aquí no tenéis pruebas que sufrir, ni veréis efecto teatral alguno. Estáis en este recinto para pensar, si podéis pensar; y para aprender si podéis aprender.
Nuestra Cámara se encuentra semi a oscuras no porque tengamos sufrimiento alguno o perdida que lamentar, sino porque las Edades Antiguas se encuentran entre nosotros, ocultas en la sombra, mostrándonos sus misteriosos y venerables símbolos; y también porque antes de la salida del sol, al despuntar la aurora, era cuando los Arios, nuestros progenitores, acostumbraban reunirse para ofrecer a la Deidad su séxtuple oblación y triple hoguera para producir el Amrita, que al ascender al cielo vigorizaba a Indra, la Luz Universal, a los Planetas, sus manifestaciones, y a las Estrellas, almas de sus antepasados.
Los arios recibieron de razas anteriores, y transmitieron a los Indios sus descendientes, el culto de Agni, el Fuego, de Indra, la Luz, y de Vishnu, la energía del Fuego, y de las manifestaciones de estos en el cielo. Principalmente adoraban entre los luminares a los Planetas, y a aquellas es trellas que en el Equinoccio Vernal, al aproximarse la Primavera, anunciaban la salida del sol. Se reunión al aire libre, poco antes de la Aurora, encendían sus hogueras y cantaban himnos a los Tres, a Mitra, y a Veruna, y a las estrellas Castor y Polux. Ellos veían en los grupos de estrellas los Números sagrados, y estos y los primeros Tres que eran Uno, y los Siete que eran Cuatro y Tres, llegaron a ser los símbolos de su fe.
Todos los símbolos que ellos usaron y que Pitágoras aprendió de sus descendientes, están aquí; nosotros los poseemos y conservamos su verdadera y antigua interpretación que explicaba las nociones de ese Filosofo referentes a los números que muestra claramente el significado de las Emanaciones de la Cabala, el origen de "La Palabra de Platón y de Philo el judío alejandrino, y de los principios que han formado la base de todas las religiones del mundo civilizado. La Gran Idea, de la cual todas ellas se derivan es el Real Secrete. ¿Queréis conocerlo?


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Cand\ : ....
Gr\ Com\ : Prestad atención. La aurora comienza a aparecer.
Acto continúe las luces de la Camera se encienden de modo que los símbolos se distingan claramente. El Cand\ es conducido frente al Campamento.
Gr\ Com\ : La representación de este campamento es el Grande, aunque moderno, símbolo de los Números Sagrados. Sus líneas exteriores forman un exágono regular, y percibiréis que en cada lado se encuentra una tienda con bandera y gallardete, diferentes en color unos de otros, cada bandera marcada con una letra. Los lados del eneágono están asignados a los Masones de los grades 1° al 18°.
Recorrer las tiendas con el candidato.
Pr\ Gr\ Ten\ : Os encontráis en la tienda marcada con la letra I, bandera y gallardete azules, asignada a los Aprendices, Compañeros y Maestros.
En estos grades se sembró en vuestro espíritu la duda filosófica, se os inculco un vivo deseo de cultivar vuestra inteligencia y se os enseñó a luchar contra la Ignorancia, la Hipocresía, y la Ambición.
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : La tienda marcada con la letra N, bandera y gallardete verdes, es el lugar de los Maestros, Secretarios y Maestros Perfectos.
Come Maestro aprendisteis a usar de vuestra conciencia para conocer lo bueno y lo juste, independientemente de toda revelación, y come Maestro Perfecto, que vuestra inteligencia es una emanación directa de la Causa Primera.
Gr\ Min\ de Est\ : La marcada con la letra O, colores verde y rojo, es la que ocupan los PPrb\ y Juec\ y SSecr\ IInt\ En estos grades os enseñamos las causas y el remedio de las miserias sociales, y también que la soberanía popular debe ser la base de toda organización político.
Gr\ Secr\ : La marcada con la letra N, colores rojo y negro, en rombos alternados, lo ocupan los IIntend\ de los EEdif\ Siendo vos uno de ellos, habéis estudiado las relaciones que deben existir entre el Capital y el Trabajo.
Gr\ Tes\ : La tienda que corresponde a la letra X, bandera y gallardete negros, esta asignada a los EEleg\ de los Nueve, de los Doce y de los Quince. El principio que proclaman es el de la igualdad ante la ley, y dirigen su atención hacia las relaciones> que deben mediar entre las naciones, y en una misma nación entre la familia, el municipio, la provincia y el Estado.
Gr\ Min\ de Est\ : La siguiente tienda, marcada con la letra I, colores negro y rojo, corresponde a los CCab\ Real Arco y a los Maestros Arquitectos. Estos se ocupan de la distribución y arreglo de los impuestos, y aquellos de la instrucción del pueblo.
Gr\ Maest\ de Cer\ : La tienda marcada con la letra L, esta ocupada por los PPerf\ EEleg\ ; su color es rojo, la misión altísima de estos masones es proclamar, reivindicar y defender la libertad de la conciencia y la libertad del pensamiento.
Gr\ Hops\ : La marcada con la letra A, bandera y pendón verde claros, corresponde a los CCab\ R\ C\ , los de Or\ y Occ\ y los PPrinc\ de Jerusalem, ocupan la de color blanco, marcado con la letra S.
Los primeros defienden la libertad absoluto de la palabra; los segundos la libertad de reunión y los terceros la libertad e independencia de las naciones entre si.
Gr\ Com\ : Hemos recorrido el Eneágono. Dentro de el está trazado un Heptágono, y dentro de éste un Pentágono. No se ve tienda alguna en el Heptágono. En cada uno de los ángulos externos del Pentágono hay grandes estandartes designados por una letra, e indican el campo de un cuerpo de Masones, ocupando exteriormente los lados del Pentágono. Recorred esos estandartes con el candidato.
Pr\ Gr\ Ten\ : El quinto estandarte está marcado con la letra U. En el veréis el Arca de la Alianza entre dos palmeras y dos antorchas, y la divisa "LAUS DEO". Bajo este estandarte se cobijan los PPrinc\ de la Masonería y los Pontif\ los cuales luchan para hacer efectivos los derechos del hombre, y la igualdad entre todos por medio del progreso moral y material.
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : En el siguiente estandarte, marcado con la letra G, veréis un buey de pie, en el centra, y la divisa "ONIA TEMPUS ALIT". Corresponde a los CCab\ del Líbano y CCab\ Noaquitas, cuya misión es proclamar el orden dentro de la libertad, enaltecer la condición del obrero y asegurar el progreso de las industries por medio del libre cambio.
Gr\ Min\ de Est\ : El estandarte marcado con la letra N, es el tercero . Lleva un águila coronada, con una espada y un corazón sangrante en las garras y su divisa es "CORDE GLADIOQUE POTENS". Corresponde a los CCab\ de la Serp\ de Bronc\ , a los PPrinc\ del Tab\ y a los JJ\ del Tab\ Fuertes de corazón y de brazo, como su divisa lo indica, son los paladines de la justicia y difunden entre los pueblos el valor y la audacia necesarios para defender sus libertades.
Gr\ Sec\ : El segundo estandarte está marcado con la letra E. Lleva un corazón alado flameante, coronado de laurel . Su divisa es: "ARDENS GLORIA SURGIT", y corresponde a los CCab\ del Sol, a los CCom\ del Temp\ y a los PPrinc\ de la Merced. Estos grupos de Masones combaten contra todos los privilegios, defienden el derecho de apelación contra toda injusticia y esparcen entre todos, los principios de lo verdadero y de lo bueno.
Gr\ Tes\ : Al primer estandarte Corresponde la letra T. En el veréis un león con una llave en la boca y un collar al cuello con las cifras 5, 2, 5. Su divisa es: "AD MAJOREM DEI GLORIAM", y señala el campamento de los CCab\ KKad\ y de los CCab\ EEsc\ de San Andrés. Sus trabajos van dirigidos a armonizar los intereses materiales y morales de la sociedad y muy especialmente a conquistar y defender la libertad político y la libertad religiosa.
Gr\ Com\ : Dentro del pentágono se encuentra un triángulo equilátero, en cuyos ángulos se acampan los PPrinc\ del Real Secret\ y los JJuec\ Ilnquis\ , y dentro del triángulo equilátero un circulo, símbolo del "Uno" o la "Unidad", ocupado por los GGr\ IInsp\ GGen\ , cuyos trabajos só1o de ellos son conocidos. Dentro del circulo veréis una Cruz de San Andrés; en la intersección de sus brazos está la tienda del Muy Pod\ Sob\ Gr\ Com\
Terminada esta explicación el Cand\ es conducido de nuevo frente al Or\
Gr\ Com\ : Hermano mío, hemos pasado brevemente en revista las principales enseñanzas de todos los grados, desde el 1° hasta el 30. con la esperanza de que los detalles de su ceremonial y doctrina se presenten vividamente a vuestra memoria. Si en ellos encontrareis, todavía algo obscuro, algo que os haga dudar del valor que nosotros les damos, es precise que estudiéis las liturgias con todo cuidado. Todas las instrucciones, los juramentos, las explicaciones incidentales, la clausura y apertura de las ceremonias, están puestas allí con cuidadosa reflexión para producir un efecto determinado, y nadie puede entenderlas sin un largo y profundo estudio.
Frecuentemente "la frase es el símbolo que oculta el significado". El símbolo de la masonería es no solamente una Esfinge, sino una Esfinge casi sepultada en la arena que amontono a su alrededor el transcurso de los siglos. Si hasta hoy no le habéis prestado atención, ¿prometéis hacerlo en lo sucesivo?
Cand\ : ….
Gr\ Com\ : II\ H\ Gr\ Maest\ de Cer\ , conducid al Cand\ al Altar de los Sacrif\ para que ofrezca su oblación
El Cand\ bajo la dirección del Gr\ M\ de Cer\ quema lentamente en el utensilio al efecto, los hacesillos de madera preparados con anterioridad, de modo que su combustión termine simultáneamente con las invocaciones siguientes:
P\ Gr\ Ten\ : Yo invoco a Ahura-Mazda el Creador, nacido en un tiempo infinitamente remote, el Puro, el Perfecto, el Omnipotente, Fuente de toda Luz.
Seg\ Gr\ Ten\ : Yo invoco a Cpenta-Mainyu, el Benéfico, que habitando en Ahura, es la infinita Sabiduría.
Gr\ Min\ de Est\ : Yo invoco con alabanza a Vhumano, manifestación del Espíritu Divino, por medio de quien Ahura crea los buenos pensamientos, las buenas palabras y las buenas obras.
Gr\ Canc\ : Yo invoco a Asha, el Fuego, Hijo de Ahura, transmisor de toda Fuerza y Poder.
Gr\ Tes\ : Yo invoco con alabanza a Khihsthra, por medio de quien Ahura gobierna, y da dominio y soberanía.
Gr\ M\ de Est\ : Yo invoco a Armaiti, la Benéfica, la Fructífera, la Productora, hija de Ahura entronizada con Asha.
Pr\ H\ : Yo invoco a Hauvat la brillante y jubilosa Amesha Cpenta, dispensadora de salud, felicidad y regocijo.
Seg\ H\ : Yo invoco con alabanza a Ameretat, en quien todo es vida, nuestra Protectora contra la muerte; quememos incienso en su honor.
Pr\ Gr\ Ten\ : Los inmortales Amesha-Cpentas, cuatro masculinos y tres femeninos, habitan en Ahura, y tienen los siete un solo espíritu y una sola voluntad. Nosotros los honramos por los números misteriosos del Barecma, 3, 5, 7, 9, cuando la Aurora se aproxima y las estrellas brillan en el cielo.
El Cand\ es conducido frente al Oriente.
Gr\ Com\ : Habéis oído, hermano mío, las voces de los que fueron discípulos de Zaratustra y predecesores de los Magos de Media, de esos maestros en la teurgia, en los misterios de los mundos, de las almas y de los seres. En ellas están contenidos la Doctrina Sagrada y el Real Secreto. Esperamos se grabarán para siempre en vuestra memoria. Sentaos.
Hermano mío, según el credo Indo-Ario, "Dios es luz; en El no hay oscuridad". La luz Masónica es la Sabiduría y el conocimiento, la oscuridad es la Ignorancia que mantiene al hombre en la esclavitud y en la impotencia, como si estuviese encerrado dentro de los muros de una prisión, o dentro de un sepulcro de piedra.
El Altar y el ¡Trono fueron primitivamente símbolos de la instrucción del sabio, y de la protección del Pueblo por el Heroísmo; pero después llegaron a ser, y han sido por mucho tiempo, los signos representativos del Despotismo Espiritual y de la Tiranía Autocrática, sostenidos por la ignorancia de las masas. Es, pues, necesario ilustrarlas y para ello ilustramos a nosotros mismos. Aunque las ciencias no pueden explicarnos ninguno de los misterios de la Naturaleza, y los sabios ignoran lo que son la luz, el color, y la electricidad, del mismo modo que los sacerdotes Vedas lo ignoraron, si nos dan a conocer sus fenómenos y mucho de lo referente a nosotros mismos, capacitándonos para comprender las grandes verdades de la Religión y de la Filosofía, y las relaciones que existen entre Dios, la Naturaleza y el Hombre. Nadie que las conozca puede concebir la Divinidad como una especie de monarca oriental, cruel, colérico, inclemente, divirtiéndose en ensartarnos uno a uno con su alfiler de oro como lo hacia con las moscas el emperador Dioclesiano, ni podrá considerar infalible a hombre o iglesia alguna, ni sancionar la persecución, ni aprobar el asesinato.
Para ser soldado de la luz se necesita primero adquirir luz, ¿prometéis esforzaros por obtenerla y difundirla después, amplia y libremente, entre todos los que os rodean?
Contesta el Candidato.
Sigue el Gran Comendador.
Según el credo Irano-Ario, el Principio del Mal, supuesto rival y antagonista de Ahura-Mazda, negación de la Beneficencia y de la Benevolencia, era Anra Mainyu, origen de todas las malas pasiones de los hombres, de la Lujuria, de la Rapiña, de la Indolencia, de la Venganza y de la Crueldad. El principio del Mal, victorioso y soberano, cruel y maligno es el Despotismo.
Todo poder emana de Dios "OMNIS POTESTAS A DEO", dice el apóstol. Pero cuando la fuerza, la proscripción y el asesinato se convierten en poder; cuando este se llama Tiberio, Constantino, Borgia, Felipe II o Fernando VII, no es ni puede ser el virreinato de Dios ni emanar de Dios.
El déspota, cualquiera que sea su nombre, absorbe y confisca en interés personal los recursos todos de una nación; substituye su voluntad a la voluntad del pueblo, e invade y reduce la vida de todos para su propio provecho; pero como la vida es una ley de la naturaleza, para defenderse la extingue, la ahoga, la comprime y la corrompe, idea por idea y átomo por átomo.
El déspota proscribe la libertad de la palabra, renuncia a la justicia, se aísla con su autoridad ilimitada del resto de la humanidad, y poniendo sobre su pecho la cabeza de Medusa, reina por el terror.
La vía dolorosa de la Historia está sembrada de cruces a cada recodo del camino. Recordareis la de Cristo, la de Espartaco, la de Leonidas; unos muertos por darnos alma, por darnos patria, todos por darnos libertad. Existen pues, grandes peligros en la lucha contra el Despotismo, y muchas veces aquella es infructuosa; pero cada semilla que se siembra produce flores de Justicia y de Bien. La cicuta de Sócrates, la Cruz del Apóstol Pedro, la Hoguera de Juan Huss, la Picota de los Puritanos, la Bastilla de los liberales, han hecho ciertamente victimas, pero también muertos triunfantes.
¿Queréis, a pesar de esos peligros, uniros con nosotros en guerra eterna contra la Tiranía y en favor de la Libertad, donde quiera que flote la bandera del Rito Escocés?
Responde el Candidato.
El Gr\ Com\ prosigue: Los Irano-Ario llamaron al principio antagonista de Vohumano (auto revelación de la Razón Divina) Ako-mano (Sin razón, negación o ausencia de la Razón). Este principio maligno se manifiesta en la humanidad, por falsedad, la superstición y el fanatismo; es el Despotismo espiritual, el Represor del Libre Pensamiento; el Subyugador de las conciencias y el Autor de la Intolerancia y de las Persecuciones.
La inteligencia del hombre es un rayo pequeñísimo de la Inteligencia Divina. El hombre retiene por ella toda conexión con Dios y se vuelve instintivamente hacia El consciente de su origen. Es, por ende, un ser eminentemente religioso, y manifiesta su religión por medio del culto.
Ya os hemos explicado en otra parte algunos detalles del culto purísimo de nuestros progenitores los Arios, consistente en cantos poéticos, en oblaciones y en hogueras luminosas a Ahura-Mazda y a los astros. Pero en épocas subsecuentes los Brahmanes, corrompiendo los principios religiosos, organizaron el culto por medio de una teocracia dominadora y produjeron las castas sociales. Prostituyeron las ceremonias antes tan puras; a los jóvenes de ambos sexos, cubiertos de blanco lino, que entonaban al resplandor de las estrellas himnos con mil dulces calificativos consagrados a la Luz Universal, substituyeron la impura bayadera que, en inflexiones lascivas y voluptuosas contorsiones ritmaba danzas litúrgicas dentro de los templos grandiosos; al pan de la ofrenda, amasado por manos castas, substituyeron la moneda, la ajorca de oro y el brazalete de pedrería que, siendo propiedad mística del dios, iba a llenar los cofres del sacerdote,.y produjeron por todos los medios posibles la degeneración incurable del pueblo.
A su ejemplo, los sacerdotes de todas las religiones se han declarado infalibles y en comunión con los dioses exigiendo autoridad y reverencia como sus interpretes, han desfigurado los textos de los antiguos himnos inventando absurdas leyendas, y han creado una multitud de cultos irracionales, espantosos y obscenos, brutalizando a las masas para dominar como señores sobre todos los hombres sus esclavos.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

El Semitismo invento los sacrificios de niños para gratificar a sus dioses; el Paganismo el emparedamiento en vida de las Vestales; el Mahometismo el exterminio de los infieles al filo de la espada, y el Catolicismo las horribles y repugnantes hecatombes de la inquisición.
Todos los sistemas religiosos originados de ese modo crecieron con el transcurso del tiempo; y con ellos, el poder, el orgullo y la santidad del sacerdocio; a tal grado, que el Pontífice Máximo llego a ser un Gran Dignatario del Estado Romano; las enseñanzas de Jesús de Nazareth y de Pablo resultaron en una secta de la que eran cabeza visible los Emperadores de Oriente y el Obispado de Roma se convirtió en la Soberanía Papal, la mas absoluta tiranía que ha habido en el mundo sobre la opinión y la fe, sobre los actos y las conciencias.
¿Queréis uniros a nosotros en las luchas que el Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado ha emprendido contra los enemigos del Libre Pensamiento?
Contesta el Candidato.
Prosigue el Gran Comendador: Puesto que estáis dispuesto a compartir todos nuestros trabajos, II\ H\ Gr\ M\ de Cer\ conducid al Candidato ante el ara para que preste juramento.
Gr\ Com\ : En pie y a la orden.
La cámara se ilumina profusamente. El Gr\ Com\ acompañado de los GG\ TTen\ se acerca al Altar. El Cand\ lee con la mano puesta sobre el libro de las CConst\ el siguiente:


Juramento

Prometo bajo mi palabra de honor, como verdadero Soldado de la Luz, trabajar para instruirme a mi mismo, y por difundir la instrucción entre el Pueblo.
Prometo como verdadero Soldado de la Libertad, luchar contra todo Poder Político arbitrario, y porque el sufragio popular sea un hecho real y electivo.
Prometo como Soldado de la verdadera Religión, ser el implacable enemigo de toda tiranía espiritual y por consiguiente de toda agrupación que pretenda coartar la libertad de conciencia.
Prometo como leal Soldado del Pueblo, defender a los hombres contra todos los que pretendan subyugarlos, y defenderlos contra ellos mismos, enseñándoles a libertarse de la tiranía de sus pasiones.
Prometo como leal Soldado de la Masonería Escocesa, (hacer cuanto me sea posible porque esta domine en todas las esferas sociales, siendo sus principios los únicos que pueden producir la paz entre las naciones, y el Amor, la Concordia y la Felicidad entre todos los hombres: conservar y hacer que se conserven íntegros sus símbolos y su doctrina tal como nos fueron trasmitidos; obedecer las leyes del Sup\ Cons\ y los reglamentos y disposiciones que emanen de este Consistorio y no revelar los misterios de este Grado Real a los profanos o masones que no sean Príncipes del Real Secreto.
Gr\ Com\ : Si así lo hiciereis la Masonería os lo premie, y si no ella os lo demandará.
Todos: Así sea.
Gr\ Com\ : Spes Men In Deo Est, bajo los auspicios del Sup\ Cons\ del R\ E\ A\ y A\ para la Jurisdicción Masónica de los Estados Unidos Mexicana, y en virtud de las facultades de que me hallo investido, os creo, nombro y constituyo Sublime Príncipe del Real Secreto, grado 32 de nuestro Rito, y miembro active del este Consistorio.
Da con su espada los golpes del grado sobre el hombro del candidato.
Gr\ Com\ : II\ H\ Gr\ M\ de Cer\ servios comunicarle los Sig\ Ppal\ y Toc\ del grado y vosotros hermanos tomad plaza.
Cuando la instrucción ha sido comunicada:
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : He cumplido vuestras ordenes, M\ II\ Gr\ Com\
Gr\ Com\ : Servios hacer la proclamación – o - En pie y al orden.
Gr\ M\ de Cer\ : Por orden del M\ II\ Gr\ Com\ proclamo en ambos CCam\ al H\ Prin\ del Real Secret\ grado 32 del R\ E\ A\ , y A\ , y miembro active de este Cuerpo.
En seguida se le tributa una Bat\ del Gr\ , se le hace pasar a Or\ y se concede la palabra al Gr\ Min\ de Est\ quien dirige una alocución y lee la siguiente Instrucción.


Instrucción

Desde antes que la raza Aria se dividiese, en el Continente Asiático, en sus dos ultimas ramificaciones, la Vactro Aria y la Indo Aria, la primera de las cuales conquisto la Partia, la Media y la Persia, es probable que los Bardos de la raza creían secretamente un Aura-Mazda, un Creador, a quien no se atribuía signo material alguno. Mas ninguna huella de esta creencia aparece en los Himnos de los Vedas compuestos de ese dialecto Irano-Ario que llego a ser el Sánscrito, del mismo modo que el dialecto Vactro-Ario se transformo en lo que llamamos el Zend.
Hasta hoy ha sido imposible interpretar los Himnos o Suktras del Rig Veda, escritos en una forma de lenguaje dos o tres mil anos mas antiguo que el moderno Sánscrito. Enteramente ignorantes de las concepciones védicas, los Brahmanes retorcieron y torturaron el lenguaje de los textos para adaptarlos a su grosera mitología; y como además, los Himnos no fueron recopilados sino hasta 1,400 anos A. C., muchos de ellos se habían perdido y el significado de muchos vocablos desfigurados de tal modo, al ser adaptados a la lengua moderna, que los sabios de la India, de Europa y América no han podido siquiera explicar de cuáles ideas eran personificaciones las deidades Védicas.
Sólo se sabe que Agni era el Fuego, Usha la Aurora y Surya el Sol.
VEDA significa "Conocimiento", de vid "Ver", "saber".
El verbo rich o arch, significa "Brillar, Alabar, Honrar", Brillar, porque el fuego, la flama y la alabnza eran el culto. El substantivo rich, significa. "Culto" Rig, en Rig-Veda es rich eufonizado.
AGNI, el Fuego Universal, contiene en si mismo Luz y color. INDRA es Luz, TVASTRI es calor; y aunque el Fuego es luz y calor, se conciben estos dos últimos como entidades separadas y distintas incluidas en el Fuego. La idea Védica era que estas y VAYU, la flama, distintas una de otra, estaban contenidas en AGNI.
AGNI era la deidad más alta, sin semejanza con el Dios moderno, Supremo y Creador; pero no le atribuían inteligencia y beneficencia.
INDRA, la luz, era la siguiente Gran Deidad, y en tanto que Fuego es Luz, atribuían a Indra las mismas potencias que a Agni. El sol, lo luna, los planetas, las estrellas, el relámpago, la aurora, eran Indra; eran manifestaciones de si mismo.
VISHNU era la potencia impregnadora de fuego y de luz. El Generador.
VARUNA fue al principio la Estrella Vespertina; MITRA la Estrella de la (Mariana; pero en los tiempos Vedicos Vdruna era Júpiter; Mitra, la Luna; los Acvins eran las dos estrellas gemelas, Castor y Polux; Amca era Saturno.
Los Irano-Arios dieron un gran paso en el camino del progreso, Ahura-Mazda, fuente de toda vida, era el Creador; indefinible, benéfico, sabio, un espíritu, el protector de los Arios (Guerreros), nombre de nuestra raza. Una parte de si mismo era Cpensa-Mainyu, la Sabiduría Divina, permanecieron en el, se manifestaba en otra individualidad como Vohu-mano, la inteligencia Existente, la Palabra Divina: la Manifestación de la Sabiduría; la expresión exterior de si mismo en el Universo, el Logos de Platón y de los Griegos en los días de Cristo y del Apóstol Juan.
El Fuego, como Luz y como Color, estos brotando de aquel como cosas distintas, fue el origen de la concepción de la Sabiduría manifestándose exteriormente como la Palabra Divina. AHURA era la Sabiduría, y EL y la Sabiduría eran el Verbo; exactamente del mismo modo que la Luz Indra, es Estrella y es Sol, estas manifestaciones de Indra con ser individual.
Esta era la segunda Trinidad. La primera era AGNI, el Fuego, conteniendo Luz, Calor,.. Flama, &; USHA, la Aurora primera manifestación de AGNI y de INDRA, sin limite o forma, como un océano de luz, el brillo exterior de Indra y MITRA la Estrella de la Mañana, heraldo del Sol, manifestación exterior de Indra como un orbe teniendo limites y forma. La Luz Divina, la Sabiduría Divina; el Verbo Divino.
La Sabiduría Divina dictaba por medio de Voha-mano todos los buenos pensamientos, palabras y obras. Era la Sabiduría Divina manifestada como la Inteligencia Humana.
Todo triángulo equilátero es el símbolo de esta Trinidad; lo mismo es el Triple Triángulo; lo mismo son todos los ternarios de las Logias azules.
Las potencias de Ahura, que se llamaban AMESHA-CPENTA, "los siempre activos bienhechores", eran siete, divididos en cuatro y tres.
La tercera Potencia era ASHA, "fuego, fuerza" con el adjetivo VAHISTA. "grandísimo, brillantísimo'". Este poder Divino era toda la fuerza y el poder humano, el poder de los ejércitos. Nuevamente lo Divino en lo Humano.
La cuarta era KHSHATRHA, origen de la palabra persa Shah y de la rusa, Czar, Tsar, con el objetivo VAIRYA, "varonil heroico". La Sabiduría Divina, que, manifestada, es el Dominio Humano. Otra vez lo Divino manifestándose en lo Humano.
Siendo sus nombres masculinos, estas cuatro potencias eran masculinas. Por medio de ellas AHURA obra directa e inmediatamente en el Universo.
La quinta era CPENTA-ARMAITI, Productividad Bienhechora, potencia de Ahura obrando mediatamente por medio de la Naturaleza.
La sexta era HAURVAT, Integridad, Perfección Genital, Reproducción o Procreación, Facultad Generadora. La séptima era AMERETAT, Vitalidad, Principio vital.
Estas tres eran femeninas. Las potencias generadoras del cielo eran .masculinas; las capacidades y energías productoras de la tierra eran femeninas.
Trácese una línea horizontal de tres unidades de cualesquiera medida, representando las tres emanaciones femeninas pertenecientes a la tierra, y en uno de sus extremes una perpendicular de cuatro unidades representando las emanaciones masculinas, y únase sus extremes por otra línea.
La longitud de esta será de cinco unidades, y representa a Ahura mismo, Fuente de las Emanaciones, y a las cuatro Emanaciones masculinas que están en EL y que son EL. Una idea exactamente expresada por la sentencia: "En un principio existía el Verbo, el Verbo existía en Dios, y Dios era el Verbo". Este es el significado del triángulo rectángulo de Pitágoras, en el cual la suma de los cuadrados de los catetos, 9 y 16, es igual al cuadrado de la hipotenusa, 25.
El busto de tres caras es un símbolo de la Trinidad de Zaratustra y de Pitágoras. La estrella de cinco rayos, o Pentalpha, lo es de Ahura y de las cuatro Emanaciones masculinas y toda cruz simboliza estas ultimas.
El pequeño Tetractys de Pitágoras, así como el triángulo rectángulo era uno de los grandes símbolo porque representaba a Ahura y sus cuatro Emanaciones Masculinas.
Está compuesta de diez luces, o estrellas; la primera en el vértice es Ahura las dos que le siguen inmediatamente, Ahura y Cpenta Mainyu, las tres siguientes, estos dos y Vohu-mano, y las cuatro ultimas son las cuatro Emanaciones masculinas; lo mismo las cuatro estrellas de cada lado.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Nov 2019)

Son diez luces en total. Los Hebreos, que aprendieron las doctrinas de los Magos, heredadas por estos sabios de Zaratustra, el autor del Zend-Avesta, suponiendo que el, numero 10 tenia significado especial, aumentaron a diez el numero de las Emanaciones. Las llamaron Sephirot y son: Kether, o voluntad Divina; Hechmah y Binah, Sabiduría Divina en la Deidad e Inteligencia en el hombre; Misericordia, Justicia, Armenia o Belleza, Victoria, Gloria, Estabilidad y Dominio. La una derivándose de la otra en sucesión regular, y siendo cada una de ellas la manifestación de Dios por una Potencia distinta.
El Gran Tetactrys consta de 36 luces. La primera en el vértice es Ahura; las de la segunda línea, EL y la Sabiduría Divina en EL; las de la tercera línea, estos dos y el Verbo Divino, Vohu-mano; las dos de la cuarta, éstos y el Poder Divino, Asha; las de la quinta, estos y la Soberanía Divina, Kushathra; las de la 'sexta, estos y Productividad, Armaiti; las de la séptima, éstos y Salud, Hauwat; y las de la octavo, estos y Vitalidad, Ameretat.
Si se divide el pequeño Tetactrys en triángulos equiláteros por medio de líneas trazadas de punto a punto, se tendrá arriba un só1o triángulo, debajo tres líneas formando dos lados, y dos líneas abajo; cuatro, tres y luego cinco; y en la figura se tendrá un cubo con tres caras visibles, cuatro líneas arriba formando un cuadrado, tres y dos líneas o siete y nueve. También se verá en la cima, un triángulo con el vértice hacia arriba debajo dos y en la base tres, y en el centra de la figura, tres triángulos con el vértice hacia abajo y con un punto en el centra, común a todos. Otras líneas forman un exágono regular, figura de seis lados iguales; el numero de las seis Emanaciones que se manifiestan en el Universo, la Sabiduría Divina, siendo inmanente, habitando en la Deidad.
En el Gran Tetractys se tienen, contando desde el vértice hacia abajo, 1, 3, 5, 7, y 9 triángulos equiláteros; en seguida 11 y 13; 48 además del vértice. De estas, 27 (el número de miembros de la Logia de Perf\ ) tienen el vértice hacia arriba, y 21 hacia abajo, 27 es igual a 3 x 3 x 3, el cubo de 3; y 21 es igual a 7 x 3. Se ven también 1, 3, y 5 cubos; 1, 3 y 5 exágonos; 1, 3 y 5 triples triángulos unidos entre si por un punto, y teniendo cada tres, nueve lados; el número de cubos, exágonos y triples triángulos es nueve de cada uno.
Cada cubo y exágono forman parte también, como en el Tetractys Menor, de un triángulo equilátero, que contiene además otros pequeños triángulos equiláteros. Y si ninguna línea de un cubo se hace formar parte de otro, hay 1, 2 y 3 cubos; la Divina Luz, el Creador, el Autor, el Origen, el Padre; la Sabiduría Divina y el Verbo.
Solamente son visibles tres caras de uno cualquiera de los cubos. El cubo es el símbolo de la Tierra, y las tres caras de las Tres Emanaciones Femeninas. Si sobre el cubo se coloca una pirámide de modo que su base coincida con la parte superior del cubo,/una de las caras del sólido así formado será un cuadrado con un triángulo superpuesto, habiendo una línea común a ambos. Los números del cuadrado y del triángulo son 4 y 3; pero una línea es común, no quedan sino ó, el numero de las Emanaciones, la Sabiduría Divina habitando en, no emanando de, la Deidad.
Esto es lo que simbolizan la piedra cúbica de punta, y el mandil del aprendiz con la baveta levantada.
El carácter simbólico primitivo del numero 7 dividido en 4 y 3 se derives de las constelaciones de la Osa Mayor, a la que nuestros antepasados vieron incesantemente girar, como la vemos nosotros, alrededor de la Estrella Polar.
Según las creencias Indo-Arias, las inteligencias de los hombres grandes buenos, subían al cielo, cuando muertos, para convertirse en estrellas. Rama, el autor de la primera emigración, se convirtió en Arturo, Luz, Vida, Inteligencia, tanto para ellos como para nosotros eran una sola y misma cosa. La Luz Divina en el cerebro, es la Inteligencia, y el conocimiento es la Luz Masónica. De ahí los poéticos sacrificios a los astros que consistían en quemar, al despuntar la aurora, haces de madera compuestos de 3, 5, 7, y 9 piezas.
De ahí también se derivan las costumbres de incinerar los cadáveres, y de que la misma hoguera consumiese los cuerpos de la viuda viva y del marido muerto, los que, convertidos por el fuego en una sola luz, subirían al cielo para brillar allí eternamente como una sola estrella, como una sola inteligencia.
El Gran Símbolo de este grado es el Heptalpha, la Estrella de siete rayos con los siete colores del Arco-Iris, los siete benéficos Amesha-Cpentas, irradiando de Ahura-Mazda. De los siete colores del iris, tres son los primarios y cuatro secundarios; las 'Emanaciones son tres femeninas y cuatro masculinas. Los Hebreos, degradando estas siete Hipótesis de la Deidad, las convirtieron en los siete Arcángeles, Ministros del Al o El, su primera deidad soberana.
Los Eloin, cuyo número no es mencionado por los libros hebreos, pueden haber sido siete o tres; pero cualquiera que haya sido su numero eran también uno. Es más probable que hayan sido tres. YEHUA-ELOHIM era YEHUA, manifestado y obrando como ELOHIM, Dios actuando por sus potencias personificadas. Esta Trinidad estaba representada por las letras del Tetragrama, YOD, HE y VAU. Estas son probablemente iniciales de tres palabras, y representan: la primera, el poder creador y generador; la segunda, el poder productor; y la tercera el resultado de ambos.
El monosílabo Sagrado de los Indios, el A. U. M., cuyo significado ningún sabio ha podido encontrar, simboliza para los adeptos la Gran Trinidad Aria. Es inefable, no porque no pueda pronunciarse, puesto que continuamente se le da la pronunciación hebrea OM; sino porque no es una palabra, (cuando se pronuncia como tal no tiene significado alguno) sino las iniciales de tres palabras.
Nosotros creemos que representaba para el pueblo las iniciales de los hombres de Asha, Usha, Mitra; el Fuego y la Luz universales; la Aurora, su primera manifestación general y la Estrella Matutina, su manifestación en forma limitada.
También se encuentra como A.'. U.'. M.'., en Ah-Ura-Mazda; como A, M. U. en Cpenta-MainyU, y como en U. M: A: VehU-Mano, y es por consiguiente el símbolo de esa Trinidad, el Padre, la Sabiduría y el Verbo.
Ahura contiene las otras dos divinas personas. Cpenta-MainY-u está contenido en El Y contiene a Vohu-Mano; y Vohumano está; en ambos Y es ambos. Cada uno es uno Y cada uno es tres. Esto se simboliza por el número sagrado 9, o 3 veces 3.
El pelicano del grado Rosa-Cruz, alimentando a sus siete polluelos, con su propia sangre, es un símbolo de la Deidad Suprema Ahura, dando su propio ser Y su propia vida a las siete Potencias y Emanaciones. Estas viven con su vida; son El mismo, en una forma especial y limitada.
La cruz es también para los adeptos un símbolo sagrado; sus cuatro brazos representan a Cpenta-Mainyu, Vohu-mano, Asha y Kahathra, los cuatro atributos masculinos de Dios, la Sabiduría el Verbo el Poder y la Soberanía Divinos. Estas mismas cuatro manifestaciones están representadas por los cuatro animales simbólicos del Profeta Ezequiel, de cuatro de las doce tribus, y del grado del Real Arco. El candidato en el grado de Maestro es levantado por. la fuerza del León y la garra del Aguila, acción y energía del Poder Divino y de la Sabiduría Divina.
Pitágoras enseño que Dios es la esencia de todo, que la esencia de Dios es el numero, que la esencia del numero es la unidad, que al-rededor de la Unidad Suprema gravita todo.
Después impuso la idea de dos, oposición, como limite, la derecha y la izquierda en tres, la suma del uno o de los dos, de lo finito y de lo infinite, del hombre y Dios.
Aprendió esta doctrina en Babilonia y la oculto bajo símbolos, enseñándola solamente a unos cuantos de sus discípulos y esta Doctrina Sagrada que Pitágoras enseño y que Zaratustra proclamo, es, simplemente, que Ahura-Mazda, por su Verbo Vohu-mano, es la Inteligencia Humana, y el autor y origen de todos los buenos pensamientos, palabras y obras.
El espíritu que forma el intelecto del hombre, el rayo de la Gran Luz de la Inteligencia Primordial y Universal, Dios en el Hombre, indestructible e inmortal.
Este principio y los grandiosos sistemas filosóficos y científicos que de el se derivan eran el credo de los filósofos Herméticos que fundaron la Franc-Masonería, a cuya custodia encargaron los antiguos símbolos Arios. Sus fragmentos están esparcidos en los diferentes grades de nuestro Rito, y toca a los Príncipes del Real Secreto su estudio profundo, su conservación intacta tal como nos fueron trasmitidos, su reunión en un todo complete y armonioso, y su liberal enseñanza para el bienestar presente y futuro del genero Humano.


Clausura

Gr\ Com\ : Ilustrísimos hermanos, Primero y Segundo Tenientes, anunciad en vuestros respectivos Campamentos que la palabra es concedida en bien general de la Orden y de este Consistorio en particular.
Los Tenientes cumplen la orden y dicen:
Seg\ Ten\ , *: Anunciado, II\ H\ Pr\ Gr\ Ten\
Pr\ Ten\ , *: Anunciado Muy II\ Gr\ Comend\
Si nadie hiciera uso de la palabra o después de haberse tratado los asuntos que se presenten dice el:
Seg\ Ten\ : Reina el silencio en el Campamento del Norte, Ilustrísimo Hermano Primer Gran Teniente.
Pr\ Ten\ : Muy II\ Gr\ Com\ , en ambos campamentos reina el silencio.
Gr\ Com\ : Ilustrísimo Hermano Gran Hospitalario, servios circular el saco de Beneficencia.
Después de la colecta.
Gr\ Com\ : Ilustrísimos hermanos, Primero y Segundo Tenientes. Anunciad que voy a cerrar el Consistorio.
Los Tenientes lo anuncian.
Gr\ Com\ , * ****, en pie y al orden.
Gr\ Com\ , *: Salix.
Pr\ Ten\ , *: Noni.
Seg\ Ten\ , *: Tengu.
Gr\ Com\ : SPES ME A IN DEO EST. Bajos los auspicios de nuestro Supremo Cons\ y en virtud de las facultades de que me habéis investido, declare cerrados los Trabajos de este Consistorio. A mi, hermanos por el signo y batería.
Todos lo ejecutan.
Com\ : Antes de retirarnos, jurad hermanos guardar silencio acerca de lo ocurrido en esta sesión.
TODOS: Lo juro.
Gr\ Com\ : Hemos terminado. Retirémonos en paz.

Rito Escocés Antiguo y Aceptado
Grado Trigésimo Segundo - Sublime Principe del Real Secreto


1959, Mexico


----------



## yasevengruas (8 Mar 2021)

Siento reflotar, pero el Manuel Rey/Manuel R. que aparece en este hilo...



> [...] Logia Renacimiento Nº54, que trabaja en los Valles de A Coruña [...]
> [...] Manuel Rey Cortizas [...]



_http://renacimiento54.blogspot.com/2016/12/mensaje-del-venerable-maestro-para-el.html_


> [...] ALEPH CAPITAL MANAGEMENT [...]
> [...] el responsable de la entidad, D. MANUEL REY CORTIZAS [...]



_https://asociacionhbuci.wordpress.com/2014/10/04/importante-aviso-a-todos-los-asociados/_


> [...] Manuel Rey @aleph_numerable [...]



_https://inbestia.com/analisis/tour-la-espana-corrupta-caso-a-caso_


> [...] Los participantes en el programa de economía Juan Carlos Barba como Aleph Numerable como Antonio Turiel como [...]



_https://www.colectivoburbuja.org/juan-carlos-barba/programa-de-radio-del-2-de-diciembre/_


> 20131202-Conversaciones-La Masonería Femenina en España



_https://www.ivoox.com/20131202-conversaciones-la-masoneria-femenina-espana-audios-mp3_rf_2606087_1.html_


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Mar 2021)

Vaya, el capitán asteriscos era masón... No me lo experaba.


----------



## el mito de casandra (27 Jul 2022)

Un senador del PSOE, nuevo líder de los masones: su plan para cambiar la Gran Logia


Txema Oleaga ganó contra pronóstico las elecciones y pretende modernizar la organización y adaptarla al siglo XXI. Su victoria ha levantado cierta polémica porque un sector no acepta que sea cargo público




www.elconfidencial.com





El PSOE ha tomado la jran logia de Ejpanga


La pelea de gatas se guardó en web archive 




__





Transparencia Masónica


Transparencia Masónica denuncia las anomalías legales y morales de ciertos HH. de la Gran Logia de España para evitar el fin de la GLE




web.archive.org









__





Transparencia Masónica


Transparencia Masónica denuncia las anomalías legales y morales de ciertos HH. de la Gran Logia de España para evitar el fin de la GLE




web.archive.org









__





Transparencia Masónica


Transparencia Masónica denuncia las anomalías legales y morales de ciertos HH. de la Gran Logia de España para evitar el fin de la GLE




web.archive.org


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Jul 2022)

El poder que tienen los judíos, los masones, los illuminati y los "globalistas" lo tienen en tanto que son ricos y poderosos, no en tanto que judíos, masones, illuminati y globalistas. Un masón del grado 33 tiene poder en tanto que es un *alto funcionario, un alto mando militar, una gran empresario o un alto político*... no en tanto que masón.

Todo esto, que es de cajón, no lo quieren entender los conspiracionistas (que en su mayoría son de ala derechista-fascista-nazi).

De la "izquierda" no digo nada, ¿pa' qué? Todo lo que dicen sobre ella los nazis-fascistas es verdad... el problema es que las propuestas de éstos son en esencia LO MISMO, porque son en esencia INDÉNTICOS a la izquierda, ya que el ideario de todos ellos se basa en el ESTADO... por tanto ninguno de ellos se rige por ningún criterio moral, por más que se llenen la boca algunos con ello.

El ESTADO es la INMORALIDAD elevada a su máximo exponente. Es la sublimación de lo inmoral. Es la inmoralidad hecha LEY. La inmoralidad auto-legitimada con el monopolio de la violencia. Es la mafia de todas las mafias, la que persigue también a las mafias que operan por libre sin el visto bueno del ESTADO.


----------



## UNGERN (27 Jul 2022)

Atención a quien sale en el minuto 5:15.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (27 Jul 2022)

Masonada Exterminable


----------

